# Forum Game: Last Person To Post Here Wins



## JackMilliken

The last person to post on this thread wins









sooooooo I am winning :laugh:


----------



## Frosty1

Okkkkk I beat you. hehe


----------



## JackMilliken

Wrong! I win!


----------



## Frosty1

Haha you just thought you had me beat.


----------



## JackMilliken

I did! :greengrin:


----------



## Frosty1

Aha you so don't anymore.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

But I beat you both. 
EPIC WIN


----------



## JackMilliken

Sorry to break it to you but.....................I Win! :laugh:


----------



## Jessaba

But then I come in and...............

WIN


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

You are sadly mistaken.
I am the ultimate winner.


----------



## JackMilliken

I win! :wahoo:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

I don't think so! 
Win win win!


----------



## Frosty1

NOT ANY MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!!!!!! I WIN!!! lol


----------



## Jessaba

I WIN AGAIN!!!!

:laugh:


----------



## JackMilliken

I am going to *Win* this!


----------



## Frosty1

OH REALLYYYYYY????????


----------



## JackMilliken

YES!!


----------



## Frosty1

NO!


----------



## JackMilliken

_*Yes!*_


----------



## Frosty1

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## JackMilliken

[*]_*YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Jessaba

NOPE I'm gonna win!!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Frosty1

NOOOOO YOU'REEEEEEEEEE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JackMilliken

I win! :leap:


----------



## Frosty1

Yes you do! NOT!


----------



## JackMilliken

Grrrrrr, Yes I do!


Code:


Forever!


----------



## Frosty1

Guess what? *I'm back!!!!!!*


----------



## Jessaba

I must not let anyone else win....



I WIN AGAIN!


----------



## JackMilliken

You Failed


Code:


I WIN!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

CURVEBALL!
:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## liz

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> CURVEBALL!
> :ROFL: :slapfloor:


CRACK!! 
I WIN!!!! :stars:


----------



## Frosty1

*jump,catch* Annnndddddd You'reeee ouuuutttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I I I I WINNNNNNNNNN


----------



## JackMilliken

Don't mind me, just winning the game!


----------



## Frosty1

Oh that's alright, you're fine.  NOT!!!


----------



## VincekFarm

I win! YAY! :leap:


----------



## Frosty1

HAHA!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

Hello...


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Why, hello!
Enjoy losing?
I enjoy...

WINNING!


----------



## Frosty1

SO DO IIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!! BAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

Darn, I thought if I didn't say anything about the game or winning I may win lol.


----------



## Frosty1

Nope, sorry. hehehehe


----------



## bmcgee1944

Gotcha ...i like winning :slapfloor:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

We gotta winner OVA HHHHEEERRREE. 
lol
Why is this game so enjoyable? haha


----------



## Frosty1

I know we have a winner over here! It's ME!!!! 
idk why this is so fun lol simple amusements lol :greengrin:


----------



## JackMilliken

lol, It is sort of fun. I made this thread on another forum and it has 4,905 pages!

BTW: I win!


----------



## Frosty1

:shocked: 4,905 PAGES?!?!?!?! :O


----------



## JackMilliken

Yeah, it was a very successful thread


----------



## Frosty1

lol I guess so!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm

wow! that is a lot of pages!


----------



## JackMilliken

Yep.


I win!


----------



## JackMilliken

And the pages go by really fast it now has 4930 pages!


----------



## Frosty1

AHHHHHHH THAT'S RIDICULOUS!!!!!!!! P.S. I WIN!!!!!!!!! XD


----------



## toth boer goats

It keeps going and going and going.... like an energizer bunny...LOL :laugh:


----------



## Frosty1

Hehe yup!


----------



## JackMilliken

lol


----------



## Frosty1

:O You're back?!!? I thought everybody had forgotten and I was gonna get to win more!


----------



## JackMilliken

Hehehe......................


----------



## toth boer goats

Still here... :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Frosty1

SO AM I!!!!!!!!


----------



## milkmaid

Hey you know what? I'm about to eat breakfast!


----------



## Frosty1

Guess what?! I just ate lunch!


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL... :laugh: 


I am still here...HeHe...


----------



## JackMilliken

I win!


----------



## milkmaid

:greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh:


----------



## JackMilliken

:greengrin: :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats

still here.... :laugh:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

GUESS WHOS BACK
BACK AGAIN
GOTMYGOATMTJ IS BACK
TELL A FRIEND.
I wiiiiin


----------



## Frosty1

NOT ANYMOREEEEEE!!!!!!! Heheheheheheeeee


----------



## toth boer goats

HeHe.. :laugh:


----------



## Frosty1

Haha :greengrin:


----------



## JackMilliken

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

No me...LOL :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## JackMilliken

Wrong!


----------



## JackMilliken

I have been winning for quite a long time now


----------



## newmama30+

HEHEHEE, now Im winning


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh:


----------



## newmama30+




----------



## JackMilliken

I win! :stars:


----------



## Jessaba

I WWWWWWWWWWWWWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNN :laugh:


----------



## newmama30+

I WWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## JackMilliken

NO!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WIN!! This is a fun game!


----------



## JackMilliken

Lol, yeah. though it does get boring after awhile!

BTW: I WIN!


----------



## toth boer goats

:ROFL: 

No... I win..... :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Now I'm winning! :leap:


----------



## Breezy-Trail

Whats the point of this?

I guess I win


----------



## JackMilliken

Nothing...................

I. Win. :applaud: :clap: :leap:  :stars: :bday: :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats

There is no point..  ...it is just to see how far... we will take it for that "Win" ...HeHe.... we are either all winners or...all Losers.... not sure what it is... :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Does this game have an end? BTW *I'M WINNING!*


----------



## JackMilliken

From experience no. I Win!


----------



## toth boer goats

:ROFL:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm winning! YAY!  :shades: :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats

Me...hehe.... :thumb:


----------



## JackMilliken

Lets see who can post the most smilies  :chin:    :roll: :wink:  :greengrin: :thumb: :sigh: :whatgoat: :shocked: :? :shades:  :veryangry: :GAAH: :coffee2: :sleeping:  :angelgoat: onder: hlala: :lovey:  :type: :coffee2: :thumbup: :tears: :kidblack: :kidred: :dance: :bday: :balloons: :stars: :gift: :gift: :birthday: arty: :birthday: :doh: :angel2: :ZZZ: :laugh: :book: :cart: onder: hlala: :lovey:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:chin:    :roll: :wink: :shocked: :sigh: :thumb: :greengrin:  :whatgoat: :? :shades:  :applaud: :hi5: :clap: :leap: :drool: :angry: :veryangry: :shrug: :grouphug: :GAAH: :hair: :hug: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh: :idea: :help: :doh: :angel2: :ZZZ: :scratch: :wave: ray: :cake: arty: :gift: :birthday: :bday: :balloons: :stars: :dance: :wahoo: :type: :coffee2: :thumbup: :tears: :kidblack: :kidblue: :kidred:  :lovey: hlala: onder: :angelgoat:  :sleeping: :crazy: :question: :sun: :worried: :snowman: :baby: :girl: :boy: :wallbang: :horse: :book: :cart: :cowboy: :dazed: :goattruck: :eyeroll: :thinking: :july: :window: :think: :welcome: :lol: :: :angel: :yum: :rainbow: :rose: :snow: :fireworks:  :chick: :flag: :hammer: :snowbounce: :snowlaugh: :snowcool: :snowcheese: :snowhat: :cheers:  :2cents: :tear: :thankU: :mecry: :hugs: *BTW I'M WINNING!!!* :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL....takes up lots of space though.... :shocked:


----------



## JackMilliken

Yeah, lol  :chin:    :roll: :wink:  :greengrin: :thumb: :sigh: :whatgoat: :? :shades:  :leap: :clap: :hi5: :hi5: :applaud: :drool: :angry: :veryangry: :shrug: :grouphug: :hug: :cake: :gift: :tears: :thumbup: :lovey: hlala:  :sleeping:  :angelgoat: onder: :kidblue: :kidblack: :kidred: :wahoo: :dance: :bday: :balloons: :stars: :gift: :ZZZ: :angel2: :laugh: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :wave: ray: :scratch: :idea: :help: :coffee2: :type: :tears: :thumbup: :sun: :question: :worried: :snowman: :baby: :girl: :boy: :wallbang: :cart: :book: :horse: :cowboy: :dazed: :goattruck: :thinking: :window: :july: :eyeroll: :think: :welcome: :lol: :: :angel: :yum: :rainbow: :rose: :hammer: :flag: :chick:  :fireworks: :snow: :snowbounce: :snowlaugh: :snowcool: :snowcheese: :snowhat: :cheers:  :2cents: :tear: :thankU: :mecry: :shrug: :grouphug: :shades: :bday: :grouphug: :wallbang: :horse: :baby: :worried: :sun: :question: :crazy: :sleeping: :2cents: :fireworks: :angel: :: :lol: :yum: :july: :eyeroll: :dazed: :cowboy: :window: :rose:


----------



## JackMilliken

I win!!!


----------



## Frosty1

You thought I was gone DIDN'T you! Heheheeee


----------



## RPC

I AM WINNING NOW


----------



## Breezy-Trail

You guys got it all wrong..I WON. Not I am winning or I Win...-I WON- And nobody change it


----------



## milkmaid

Congratulations!


----------



## JackMilliken

:sleeping:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Congrats Jesse :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL :sleeping: :sleeping: :laugh:


----------



## JackMilliken

onder:


----------



## Jessaba

:laugh: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup:


----------



## JackMilliken

:cake:


----------



## toth boer goats

I don't know why.. I keep responding to this Post.... :shocked: 
It can go on and on... for many years ...if we let it...LOL :laugh: :doh: :help:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Nope, now *I WIN!!!!! :laugh: :ROFL: *


----------



## milkmaid

You know, people wish for more time to do important things, and then...they follow a thread like this?!?! I WIN!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

milkmaid said:


> You know, people wish for more time to do important things, and then...they follow a thread like this?!?!


lol :ROFL: *I WIN!!! I'm the winner!!!* :stars:


----------



## JackMilliken

Nope, I am!


----------



## peggy

:help: I think we all need help........... :laugh:

Cause now, I am the winner!!


----------



## JackMilliken

lol :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

peggy said:


> :help: I think we all need help........... :laugh:


Yes we do need help! lol :laugh:


----------



## JackMilliken

Don't mind me, I'm just winning the game!


----------



## peggy

:ROFL: Hey is that cheating................ I had to do a double take......... :slapfloor:


----------



## JackMilliken

*


Code:


Nope, its not cheating!

*_I Win!!!_


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh:


----------



## JackMilliken

:laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WIN! :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :clap: :applaud: :stars:


----------



## JackMilliken

*No!!!!!!!!*


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Nope.....now* I WIN!!!!!!![/size]* :stars: :wahoo: :dance: :applaud: :greengrin: :greengrin: :leap: :leap: :clap: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh: :stars:


----------



## JackMilliken

:chin:


----------



## thegoatgirl

I WIN AGAIN!!!!!!!! :clap:  :applaud: :thumb: :greengrin: :wahoo: :stars: 



:greengrin: :chin:


----------



## JackMilliken

onder: :chin: :thinking: :think: Wait! :book: No! I WINNNNNNN!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOW I'M WINNING!!!! WAHOOOO! :wahoo:


----------



## DavyHollow

winning!


----------



## thegoatgirl

NOPE, I'M WINING!!!!!!

 :leap: :clap: :hi5: :ROFL:


----------



## JackMilliken

No way!


----------



## DavyHollow

DRINK MY GOATS MILK!!!! SUCKERSS!!!

lmao I'm winning :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DavyHollow said:


> DRINK MY GOATS MILK!!!! SUCKERSS!!


lol :ROFL: I'M WINNING!


----------



## DavyHollow

Winning!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Nope, now it's me who's winning!!!!! :leap: :clap: :greengrin:  :thumb: :laugh: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## DavyHollow

Feeling lame for being every other one to be posting, BUT

Winning


----------



## JackMilliken

I win!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

Interesting facts: Goats are credited with discovering coffee! Herders noticed their goats acting a little more hyper after nibbling on little brown beans from particular plants. They tried it themselves and WALA!

I'm winning!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Winning! :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## DavyHollow

Interesting fact: After dogs, goats were the next animal domesticated, and the first livestock animal domesticated.

Winning again lol


----------



## JackMilliken

Those facts are pretty cool!

I Win!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Nope, now.....I'M WINNING!!!!! :greengrin: :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow

Fun Fact: The proper name for a group of goats is a "TRIP"

Winning again


----------



## JackMilliken

I Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

BUT......now........I'M WINNING!!!!! :greengrin: :laugh:


----------



## JackMilliken

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

hummmm onder: Who's winning? Oh yeah, I am! YAY! :leap: :leap: :clap: :applaud:


----------



## DavyHollow

Fun Fact: .Hearty seafarers, goats were kept by sailors for milk.

Winning


----------



## JackMilliken

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

NO!!!!! I'M WINNING!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WINNNNN!!!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :clap: :clap: :leap: :clap: :leap: :clap: :leap: :clap: :leap:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Winning!!!!!! :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :stars: :dance: :dance: :clap: :leap:  :thumb: :greengrin: :laugh:


----------



## JackMilliken

I Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

NO!!!!!!!! I WIN!!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :laugh: :wahoo:


----------



## DavyHollow

Fun Fact: Penn (from magic duo Penn & Teller) gave his daughter "Crimefighter" as her middle name to help her if she got stopped by the police.

I'M WINNING!


----------



## thegoatgirl

NO!!!!!!!!!! I WIN!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## JackMilliken

:stars:


----------



## thegoatgirl

NO YOU WILL NOT WIN JACKMILKEN!!!!!! :laugh: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :leap: :leap:


----------



## Lamancha Lady

:wahoo: I WIN :leap: I WIN :clap: I WIN :dance: I WIN YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## DavyHollow

Fun Fact : More than ten people a year are killed by vending machines!!

WINNING!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WIN!!! :leap: I WIN!!! :leap: I WIN!!! :leap:


----------



## iddybit acres

“Don't approach a goat from the front, a horse from the back, or a fool from any side.”

I win :leap:


----------



## DavyHollow

Iddybit, its like you read my signature! lmao

WINNNING


----------



## iddybit acres

no actually i didnt even notice that's what it said!! My mom sent me a card with that on it!! 




I win :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl

WINING!!!!!!!!!

I'M GOING TO WIN THIS!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*I'M WINNING!!!!!*


----------



## thegoatgirl

*NO YOUR"E NOT!!!!!*

*Wining!!!!* :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Oh yes I am!* :laugh:


----------



## Lamancha Lady

iddybit acres said:


> "Don't approach a goat from the front, a horse from the back, or a fool from any side."


Love it :ROFL:

Ooh and I WIN :wahoo:


----------



## DavyHollow

I win more so. 

And I'm too lazy to think up something clever, sooooo
Fun Fact: I have three cats named Iris MJ and Tubby


----------



## thegoatgirl

Uh-uh!!! You are* NOT* going to win this!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow

YES I AM!! I refuse to not haha

Winning   :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl

*NO!!!!!!*

Winning!!!! Hehe. :laugh: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## DavyHollow

W
I
N
N
I
N
G
!
!
!


----------



## thegoatgirl

*NOOOOO!!!!!!! YOU WILL!!!!!! NOT WIN THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh: *

*WINNING!!!!!!!!!!* *YAY!!!! :leap: :clap: :stars: *


----------



## DavyHollow

WINNING WIN WINN WIN WINNING!!!

I WILL WIN!!

:leap: :clap:  :shades: :laugh: :grouphug: :hug:  :ROFL: :slapfloor: :stars: :wahoo: :type: :coffee2: :thumbup: :lovey: hlala: :angelgoat:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I *WILL* win this :laugh: And that is not to be changed...


----------



## thegoatgirl

*NO!!!!!!!* *I am going to be the one to win this!!!!!! :laugh: :leap: :clap:  :greengrin: :greengrin: *

*WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DavyHollow

PSSSSSSSSSSSST!!

winning

:stars: :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl

NO!!!!!!

I win. :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow

.......
win lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*NO NOO* NOOO!!!!! I will win this game. I will. And you people will LOOSE!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl

YOUR"E the one who's going to loose LostPrairie!!!!!
And I'M going to be the one to win!!!!! :laugh:   
Lol....

But.....*I'M WINNING!!!!!!!*


----------



## DavyHollow

I'm winning more so


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'M WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## DavyHollow

*whispers*sowinning*whisper*


----------



## JackMilliken

Code:


LOL :laugh:


----------



## firelight27

Cheese Monkeys...that is all.


----------



## JackMilliken

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?????


----------



## thegoatgirl

WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

This game is POINTLESS!!!!! But I'm winning! :applaud:


----------



## thegoatgirl

*NO YOU'RE NOT!!!!!!!!!!*

Winning. Lol... :laugh:


----------



## JackMilliken

Lost Prairie said:


> This game is POINTLESS!!!!! But I'm winning! :applaud:


 :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl

*WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:stars: :wahoo: :applaud: :thumbup: :dance: :dance:


----------



## DavyHollow

WINNING AGAIN!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Nope, now.....I'M WINNING!!!!!!!!!! :leap: :clap: :leap:


----------



## firelight27

Are we "Charlie Sheen" winning? Because I'm not sure he is doing that so well. Lol


----------



## thegoatgirl

*WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :wahoo: :applaud: :stars: :greengrin:


----------



## Goat Song

Albuquerque. See I can do it too.... Snorkel!


----------



## DavyHollow

Win Win WINNNING! :leap: :dance: :stars:


----------



## thegoatgirl

* :wahoo: :leap: :leap: WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lamancha Lady

Did I win yet... YES YESSSSSS I DID :stars: :dance: :stars: :dance: :stars: :dance:


----------



## thegoatgirl

WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*I can't remember who's winning :chin: :chin: :chin: * *Oh yeah, I AM!!!!!*


----------



## thegoatgirl

WIN WIN WIN!!!!!!!!!

I'M THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Winner winner chicken dinner! :laugh: *I WIN!*


----------



## JackMilliken

I WIN!


----------



## thegoatgirl

*WINNER WINNER WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:laugh:


----------



## JackMilliken

NO


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think you are both wrong! cuz I am the WINNER!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

*WIN WIN WIN WINNER WINNER WINnER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*WINNER!*


----------



## thegoatgirl

*YOU ARE NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Winner. :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'M WINNING! :thumb: :clap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## thegoatgirl

*What!??!!!?* Somebody else besides me* WINNING!!!!???! NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*
*I'M THE WINNER!!!!!!!!* :stars: :stars: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :leap: :leap: :clap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

This game is still pointless, and I'm STILL winning :leap: :leap: :leap: :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl

*NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Winner!!!!!!!!!!!* :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## DavyHollow

WINNING MORE SO THAN ANYONE ELSE!!
 :stars: :stars: :clap: :applaud: :wahoo: :dance: :balloons: arty:


----------



## firelight27

Captain Jean Luc Picard. So there.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*No I think I am WINNING!!!*


----------



## DavyHollow

WIN
:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :lovey:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WIN! :leap:


----------



## goat

i win


----------



## thegoatgirl

*Winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

winner winner chicken dinner!!!!


-- How long does this game last? lol


----------



## DavyHollow

^ Until everyone else but one person forgets about it lol

oh, and on that note

WINNNING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firelight27

poprocksandPEZ said:


> -- How long does this game last? lol


Well...its like that song on Lambchops... You know...

This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friends...some people started singing it not knowing what it was and they continued singing it forever just because (repeat....repeat FOREVER)

Does anyone remember this show? I loved it. It was a good, wholesome kids show full of farm animals...I mean, the lady was a crazy person whose only friends were sock puppets, but hey. It works for her.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

firelight27 said:


> Well...its like that song on Lambchops... You know...
> 
> This is the song that never ends, yes it goes on and on my friends...some people started singing it not knowing what it was and they continued singing it forever just because (repeat....repeat FOREVER)
> 
> Does anyone remember this show? I loved it. It was a good, wholesome kids show full of farm animals...I mean, the lady was a crazy person whose only friends were sock puppets, but hey. It works for her.


Hahaha yes very true. I LOVED that show. Watched it everyday. The shows that kids watch now are IMO awful.

Winning!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'M THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## JackMilliken

NO YOUR NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

*cough*
Win


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*I WIN!!!!!* :stars: :wahoo: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

um.... i think I am WINNING!!! :stars: :leap:  :clap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WIN! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not any more!!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

Winning!


----------



## thegoatgirl

*WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## DavyHollow

WINNNING!
:stars:
:stars:
:stars:
:stars:
:stars:
:stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No your not!!!! :wahoo:  I am!!! :stars: :clap: :leap:


----------



## JackMilliken

I Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*I WIN!!!!!!!!* arty: arty: arty: arty: :stars: :wahoo: :stars: :wahoo: arty: :wahoo: :stars: :wahoo: arty: :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## thegoatgirl

*Winner WINNER WINNER WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## DavyHollow

Win


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm the winner! :leap:


----------



## rosti

No I'm the winner! :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No your not....... *I AM!!!!!*
:wahoo: 
:stars: 
:balloons: 
:leap:


----------



## toth boer goats

Me....Me.... :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME! :stars:


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms

:dance: muuuuhaha!


----------



## DavyHollow

*SNIPE* I Win now    :dance: :stars:


----------



## JackMilliken

I win


----------



## thegoatgirl

Hey, I forgot who is winning here......... onder: 

Oh ya!!!! I AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## KW Farms

Ok the real WINNER has arrived!  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You mean *ME!!!! * :stars: :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## thegoatgirl

*I am the WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## DavyHollow

WIN!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:dance: :wahoo: arty: :balloons: :leap:  :clap: :stars: 
I am* WINNING!!!!!*


----------



## thegoatgirl

*AND THE WINNER HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*
:balloons: :balloons: :bday: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :stars: :stars: :stars: :birthday: arty: :gift: :gift: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

thank you for anoucing *ME!!!!!* :stars: :wahoo: :leap: :clap:


----------



## thegoatgirl

*You mean ME!!!!!*

*WINNER WINNER WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

:wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: 
:leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: 
:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope pretty sure it was * ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 :leap: :clap: :stars: arty: :dance: :stars: :clap: :leap: :stars: arty: :balloons: :balloons:


----------



## JackMilliken

:clap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*I'M THE WINNER!!* :stars: :wahoo: :stars: :wahoo: arty: :birthday: :gift: :balloons: :dance:


----------



## thegoatgirl

*Nope, now, I AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :balloons: :balloons: :balloons: :balloons: :dance: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: arty: arty: arty: :birthday: :leap: :leap: :leap:  :greengrin: :greengrin:

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no no no..... I am the* WINNER!!!!!!*
   
:leap: :leap: 
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: 
arty: :balloons: arty: :balloons: arty: 
:dance: :dance: :dance: 
:wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## JackMilliken




----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME ME ME!!!! :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## JackMilliken




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope ME!


----------



## peggy

:wahoo: I win.....


----------



## DavyHollow

*cough* WIN


----------



## thegoatgirl

:wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: *WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## JackMilliken

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:stars: :stars: :balloons: :dance: :bday: arty:


----------



## DavyHollow

Winner


----------



## thegoatgirl

*I BEAT YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## JackMilliken

:cake:


----------



## amylawrence

Memememememe!!!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:dance:


----------



## JackMilliken




----------



## thegoatgirl

*WIIIIIINNNNNNEEERRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: 
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
:wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :balloons: :balloons: :balloons: :balloons: arty: arty: :bday: :bday: :bday: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not any more!!!!  
 :leap: :clap: :balloons: :bday: :stars: :dance: arty: :wahoo:


----------



## thegoatgirl

*Ahem* I believe there has been a mix up. You see, the winner just arrived!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:   :applaud: :applaud: 

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

your right! MEEE!!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope, I'M THE WINNER!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no your not!


----------



## DavyHollow

I AM


----------



## thegoatgirl

There *DEFINITELY* has been a mix-up. * THE WINNER HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :balloons: :balloons: :balloons:


----------



## DavyHollow

THANKS FOR INTRODUCING ME!!

THA WINNAH!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

*Thanks for announcing ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: *


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME ME ME ME ME ME
:stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Lost Prairie said:


> ME ME ME ME ME ME
> :stars: :stars: :stars:


*You mean, ME ME ME ME MEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :balloons: :balloons: :balloons: :greengrin: :greengrin: :clap: :clap: :clap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

[/size]girl"]


Lost Prairie said:


> ME ME ME ME ME ME
> :stars: :stars: :stars:


*You mean, ME ME ME ME MEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :balloons: :balloons: :balloons: :greengrin: :greengrin: :clap: :clap: :clap: :leap: :leap:  [/quote]

 YOU MEAN MEEEEE!!!!! :balloons: :bday: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## 3 goats and a girl

me


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MEEE!!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## DavyHollow

ME ME ME MEMEMEMEMEME!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:stars: :stars: :stars: arty:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:stars: :dance: :bday: :balloons: :wahoo: arty: :clap: :leap:  :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## goat

this goat girl


----------



## DavyHollow

This one!


----------



## KW Farms

Oh no way...I WON!! :stars:


----------



## thegoatgirl

DE WINNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :balloons: :balloons: :balloons: :balloons: :bday: :bday: :bday: :bday: :bday: :bday: :dance: :dance: :leap: :leap: :leap: :clap: :clap: :clap:   :hi5: :hi5: :applaud: :applaud:


----------



## DavyHollow

:clap:        :clap: 
YOU SHALL NEVER DEFEAT A COFFEE ADDICTED ADHD POSTER!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

*OH, YES I WILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :balloons: :balloons: :stars: :stars: :leap: :leap:   :clap: :hi5: :hi5: :applaud: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms




----------



## DavyHollow

I'm pretty sure I win


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Omg that kitten is so cute    I'M WINNING!


----------



## DavyHollow

I WIN!


----------



## thegoatgirl

*You mean ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :clap: :clap: :clap:    :hi5: :hi5: :applaud: :applaud: :greengrin: :greengrin: :wahoo: :wahoo: :stars: :stars: arty: arty: :balloons: :balloons: :bday:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No... ME!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats

HeHe... :laugh: still going ....LOL


----------



## thegoatgirl

*WINN WINN WINN WIIIIIIINNERR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :stars: arty: :stars: :stars: :cake: :gift: arty: :birthday: :gift: arty: :balloons: :balloons: :dance: :dance:  :clap: :clap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO I DOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Wrong, Wrong, WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

'Cause I'M the WIIIIINNNNNEEEEERRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :stars: :stars: :clap: :leap:   :applaud: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope! *ME!!!!!*


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!!!!!! :balloons: :bday: :dance: :wahoo: arty: :stars:


----------



## thegoatgirl

*uh-Uh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:clap: :clap: :clap: :leap: :leap: :leap:   :greengrin: :greengrin: :stars: :stars: :wahoo: :wahoo: :dance: :dance: :thumbup: :thumbup: :applaud:


----------



## KW Farms

...i'm just gonna sneak a post in. :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl

:shocked: :shocked: *Oh no you aren't!!!! I am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*   :leap: :leap: :clap: :clap: :greengrin: :greengrin: :hi5: :applaud: :stars: :balloons: arty: :wahoo:


----------



## DavyHollow

Win.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^ :laugh: I'm still WINNING! :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh: DavyHollow too funny!!!! lol!!

But I am WINNING!!!!! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No you're NOT!!!!!!!! arty:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Well, I hate to say it, but you are *ALL* horribly *WRONG!!!!!!!*

*.....WHY???*

'Cause I'm the *WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNEEEEEERRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO!!!!!You have it all wrong miss goatgirl... This has clearly been a misunderstanding. I'M THE WINNER!!! :dance:


----------



## thegoatgirl

*Oh no I don't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

**ahem* Just wanted to mention.....WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!* :wahoo: :wahoo: :applaud:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*NO I AM!!!!!! I WILL win this and NONE of you goat crazy people are going to change that! :laugh: :stars: :stars: :stars: *


----------



## goat

goat crazy


----------



## 3 goats and a girl

:dance: *WINNER!!!!!!!!!!![/b]** :leap:*


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*WINNER!!!!*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:leap: ME ME ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3 goats and a girl

WINNER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope it is MEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

*YOU MEAN MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *  :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I think I ment ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

Win


----------



## RMADairyGoats

THE WINNER HAS ARRIVED


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*Lost Prairie thank you very much for letting evryone know I am ------ WWWIIIIINNNNNNIIIIINNNNNGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*NOOOO!!!!! I WAS ANNOUNCING THE ARRIVAL OF THE WINNER (WHICH IS ME) :laugh: *
:stars: 
:wahoo: 
:stars: 
:wahoo: 
:stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Are you sure???? I think you mean MMMMEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*No, I was sure when I said MEEEEEEEEEE!!!!* :dance: :stars:


----------



## thegoatgirl

*No it's MMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*   
:clap: 
 
:clap: 
:leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No MMMMEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*NO I WINNNNNNNN!!!!!* :stars: :stars: :wahoo: :dance: arty: :bday:


----------



## thegoatgirl

*OH NO YOU DON'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

......I do. :dance: :dance:


----------



## KW Farms

:crazy:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*Lost Prairie is in the winners circle :clap: *


----------



## thegoatgirl

*You mean I am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## .:Linz:.

Clearly, I am the winner here.


----------



## KW Farms

When you say I are you referring to me? :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No KW, she was referring to ME! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think she ment MMEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## jumpingbat

I win!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, ME! :stars:


----------



## SkyesRanch

Me winner! LOL :greengrin:


----------



## DavyHollow

Upon finding this picture I declare myself the WINNER


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^HOW CUTE  But I am the WINNNNNNNNNNNER!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no I am!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkyesRanch

I am the 367th winner on this thread!! Woop woop! MUAHAHAHA! 

I think this is the most pointless game I have ever played! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

I am the *WINNEERRRR!!!!!!!!*


----------



## thegoatgirl

Win. :greengrin: :greengrin:  :applaud:


----------



## SkyesRanch

370th WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

*371 WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RMADairyGoats

372 WINNER!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

373 WINNER!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

374 winner!!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

375!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*376*


----------



## JackMilliken

377!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am the winning 378!!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

I win.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No no no..... You got iy all wrong! I WIN!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

:applaud: :applaud:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope!  I is WINNING!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No NO NO!! I WIN!


----------



## DavyHollow

I haven't posted HERE in a while . . .

so obviously...


I WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## jumpingbat

I win the game!


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

nuh- uh! I win!


----------



## JackMilliken

:fireworks:


----------



## DDFN

Well I guess I will help you guys out and do my part. No worries :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

We don't need your help DDFN  I've got it all under control :laugh: :stars:


----------



## thegoatgirl

I am the WINNER.      :leap:  :clap: :applaud: :dance:


----------



## DavyHollow

You all just lost the game

BECAUSE I WON!


----------



## thegoatgirl

You mean I did. :dance:


----------



## DDFN

Lost Prairie said:


> We don't need your help DDFN  I've got it all under control :laugh: :stars:


 :laugh: :ROFL:

Ok glad you got it under control. . . maybe we should point it out to the others :shades:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DDFN said:


> Lost Prairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need your help DDFN  I've got it all under control :laugh: :stars:
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: :ROFL:
> 
> Ok glad you got it under control. . . maybe we should point it out to the others :shades:
Click to expand...

lol! :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^LOL!!! But it looks like I am winning!


----------



## DavyHollow

You were winning. UNTIL NOW!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

I win. :dance:


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

nope i win!


----------



## thegoatgirl

You mean I do.




:dance: 
:applaud: 
:dance:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nooooooo!!!! I'm the winner and none of you are going to challenge that! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Are you sure?!?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes I'm totally sure! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think soooo!


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

nice try, J.O.Y. Farm! I win!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is what you think!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, you read it right, that's what I think! :laugh: :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh: but I think you think WRONG!!! *evil laugh*


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No.I believe I do :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! I don't think so!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Then you'd be thinkin wrong :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I KNOW you are thinking wrong! Not me! How could I!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nooooo...I win!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I is WINNING!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't think so! I'd be the winner!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope you is WRONG!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope. The only person that's wrong is YOUUUU!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:shocked: How rude!!!! Cause I am WINNING!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No I am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am now the winner!


----------



## thegoatgirl

I win.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No. You are now the loser and I'm the winner!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

I
W
I
N
.
.
.
.

:applaud: 

:leap: 

:clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No you BOTH are the losers!!! And I am the Winner!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me??? A loser???? How dare you say that to the obvious winner :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: The odassidy of some people!


----------



## thegoatgirl

YOU MEAN I AMMMMMMM................THE WIIIIIIIIINNNNEEERRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :dance: :bday: :balloons: arty: :clap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor: You guys think you are winning!!!! Now THAT is amusing!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It feels good to be a winner :applaud:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How would you know?


----------



## thegoatgirl

I would agree with Lost Prairie.....'CAUSE I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope. Nope you don't I DO!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> How would you know?


LOL :ROFL: :slapfloor: Well lets see. I'm winning and you both are loosing!!!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Well, I think that you are BOTH losers, and I am THE WIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNEEEERRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You are WRONG!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YESSS!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Who's winning the game??? Let me see, oh yeah, I AM!! I was a born winner


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Haha! I don't think so!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I do!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well i don't!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WINNN!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no I do!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm soooo totally winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your so totaly not!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I so am!


----------



## thegoatgirl

HAHAHAAA!!!! :slapfloor: You know what's so funny??? THAT I JUST WON-OF COURSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no it's not! cuz I am winning!


----------



## thegoatgirl

YOU MEAN I AM THEEEEEE WINNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :greengrin:  :shades: :applaud: :wahoo: :stars: :bday: :balloons: arty:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOOOO! I AM!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no it's me!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

What?? How could it be you?? It's ME


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope it is ME!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Me-me-MEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:applaud:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Why thank you for the the applause to my WINNING!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

WIN!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope that would be ME!!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

WINNER!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope it is ME!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Sorry girls, step aside, the winner has arrived  Oh yeah!


----------



## KW Farms

Winning!


----------



## thegoatgirl

W-I-N-N-E-R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JackMilliken

I win


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO I DO! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am now the winner!


----------



## KW Farms




----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well now you are the looser and I am the winner!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow

WINNING WINNING WINNING!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNING! 
:clap: 
:clap: 
:clap: 
:clap: 
:clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wahoo: :stars: :dance: WINNING!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNING!!!!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope I is!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You is the looser, and ME is the winner! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No no no no! I am most definitely the WINNER!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME ME ME!!! :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:cake: I am Winning over here :wahoo: :stars: :dance: :bday: :balloons:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope!!!!! I WINNNNN!!!! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope nope nope! I AM WINNING!!!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Win
Win
Win
WIIIIIIINNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:leap: 
:leap: 
:leap: 
:leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Winner winner chicken dinner!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor: 

But sorry I am now the WINNER!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

W.I.N.N.E.R


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep your right I am the WINNER!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I never said you were winning. Because it's simply not true! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What are you saying? Because I am most definetly WINNING!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Hmmmm......now let me see...... :chin: Who's winning?? OH!!! YES!!!! It's MEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOOOO!!!!!! I WILLLLLLLLL win this!


----------



## thegoatgirl

You mean I WILLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope you are both WRONG!!!! because I am WINNIG!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOPE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YEP!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I DOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm winning :applaud: :applaud: :applaud:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope your not! I am!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm winning!


----------



## DDFN

Hay LP Haven't you won yet? :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No she hasn't cuz I am!


----------



## DDFN

Well congrats J.O.Y. . . . Oh wait never mind :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Why thank you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DDFN said:


> Hay LP Haven't you won yet? :laugh:


Yep I'm winning right now!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope your not! I am!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

What do you mean? I don't understand :chin: I'm totally winning! :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You don't understand how I am winning? Well it's simple really I just WIN!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No. I don't understand how you're winning, because according to the rules of the game, I AM!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I think you misunderstood! Because I am Winning!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No misunderstanding here because I win!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope, see again you are wrong!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Why am I wrong?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

because I am WINNING!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Again, you're not so why should there be an misunderstanding on my end?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

because you see I am WINNING!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't see??? Could you please point it out to me? Oh yeah, you can't because I'm winning and you're not!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:shocked: How rude!!! that you call your self the winner! When I am the WINNER!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I will so call myself the winner of this game! Oh yeah, this girl right here! <----- :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think you are WRONG!!! because I am WINNING!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No you're NOT!


----------



## thegoatgirl

:shocked: Now, WHY is everyone thinking they are winning when I AM???!!?

Win
*Win*
*Win*
*WIN*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 
:applaud:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Because I AM winning! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

See you are WRONG yet AGAIN!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO I'M NOT!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

You are NOT WINNING!!!! I AM!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope I am!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm the WINNER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope I am!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I AM!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME! I am the WINNER!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

:shocked: Uh-Uh!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hey guess what?? I'M WINNING!


----------



## KW Farms

:ROFL: I can't believe this is still going...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WIN!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep ok and I'm the worlds richest person


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm winning over here! :applaud:


----------



## DavyHollow

I believe you are incorrect....

BECAUSE I AM WINNING


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope. I'm correct, I win!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope I am!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I win!


----------



## SkyesRanch

I DA WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
 :chin:  :roll: :wink: :greengrin: :thumb: :shocked: :shades:  :leap: :clap: :hi5: :applaud: :drool: :grouphug: :hug:  :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh: :angel2: :help: :wave: ray: :cake: :gift: arty: :birthday: :stars: :bday: :dance: :wahoo: :type: :coffee2: :thumbup: :lovey: hlala:  :angelgoat:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO !!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Win


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm the 540th winner!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not any more your not!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yea, I am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope


----------



## DavyHollow

WINNNNNNNER!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep me!


----------



## SkyesRanch

WINNER!!!!!!!!!!! I am da WINNER! :birthday:


----------



## DDFN

Hummm I really would have thought someone would have won by now!?!?!?! Maybe we have? :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

What do you mean? Someone is winning! And it's ME! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No LP I am WINNING!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

T
H
E

W
I
N
N
E
R
:shades:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope it is me!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

556th WINNER!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

557th WINNNNEERR!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not any more cuz i am the 558th winner!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No you're not!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

um yes i am!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, I don't think so!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I do!


----------



## DDFN

Lost Prairie said:


> What do you mean? Someone is winning! And it's ME! :stars:


 :ROFL: :ROFL: You guys crack me up!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! and i am winning at the same time!  Arn't you proud!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## DavyHollow

My awesomeness continues


----------



## thegoatgirl

DE WINNAA!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I Da Winna!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Love that DavyHollow 
As cool as it is, I win!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

ALL SAILS FULL FOR THE WINNER!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^LOL! But I'd be the winner


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! I is DA WINNA!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No you is not!


----------



## thegoatgirl

HA-HA-HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *evil laugh*

I am THE WINNER!!!!! *smirk*


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No you're not!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your right she isn't! Cuz I AM!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I did not say that you were the winner either. Because it's not true!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Are you sure? Cuz it sure looks like I am WINNING!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't see it???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Then I think you are blind cuz I DO!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

How rude! I see just fine. And the way I'm seeing it is...I'd be da winner!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope I think you should get your eyes checked cuz I am WINNING!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

What????? My eyes are just fine. I think you are the one who needs to take a trip to the eye doctor!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope just went not too long ago..... and they said I was WINNING!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^LOL!
I think you might need to try out some new glasses because you clearly can't see I'm winning!


----------



## DDFN

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> nope just went not too long ago..... and they said I was WINNING!!!!!


You two are priceless. . . Oh wait sorry I took over winning must leave now before the gloves come off :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^LOL!
Very true DDFN, you can't put a price on a W-I-N-N-E-R :stars:


----------



## KW Farms

WIN!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^loose :laugh:
ME WIN!


----------



## toth boer goats

I am winning... you all ...are too funny... :ROFL:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

W-I-N-N-E-R!


----------



## DavyHollow

*cough* sorry, but

I WIN!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope I am back as the WINNER!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNER!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NOPE! I AM!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

nope!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

your right! nope, your not winning cuz I AM!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I NEVER said you were the winner because you're NOT! hahah!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ummmm YES I am WINNING!!!!! and your not!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm sooo totally winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

your so totally not!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WHAT?????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep!  I am WINNING!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No you're not!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am pretty sure I am! and your NOT!!!!  HAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, but if you turn it around it'll be correct  hehe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no.... cause I am winning!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes, you WERE winning, but now you're not!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No it still looks like i am winning!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Again, I'm not seeing it???? :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

do we need to get back on the eye doctor thing???? cuz you are starting to worry me! I really think you should get your eyes checked! cause it is obvious that I am WINNING!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Why do you think my eyes need to be checked? You need some new glasses!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope it is you that needs them! besides! I don't event wear glasses!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me either! ANd it dosen't look like I need them because I can clearly see I'm winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO your not! I am going to call the eye doctor for you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Why??????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

cuz you can't see that I am WINNING!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I can see clearly that you're LOOSING and I'm WINNING! No need to waste your time with an eye doctor!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I think something is not right! cause I am WINNING!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Maybe you should be the one seeing the doc. Cuz you can't see that I'm winnnnnniiiiiiiinnnggggggg


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope I don't see it at all cause I am winning!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No...No you're NOT!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes, yes, YES! I am!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't think so!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Hmmmm.........Maybe you BOTH need to see a Dr, cause I'm winning, as you should see!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't see?????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ya... me neither!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Still not seeing it??????????? lol


----------



## thegoatgirl

Oh, man......You both are VERRRRRRRRYY WRONG!!!!!!!!!!

And WHY???????


'CAUSE...........I'M THE WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :dance: :stars: :balloons: arty:  :applaud:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Um... I think NOT!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Well, I DO!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I DON'T!


----------



## DavyHollow

DOESN'T MATTER!!

CUZ I WIN!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO YOU DON'T!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And neither do YOU!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Don't mind me, I'm just winning the game!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No your not! I am!!!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

NUH-UH!!!

I AM!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! I AM!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Neither of you are, because there can only be one winner, and from the looks of it it's MEE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No it looks like me!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No it doesn't :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well it does to me!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well it doesn't to me??????? onder:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

8) Think you need your glasses!


----------



## DavyHollow

Post


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And WIN!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO glasses needed here! I don't even have any glasses!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Contacts?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOOOO!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! then you can see that I am WINNING!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, I saw that you WERE winning, but now I see I'm winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I don't


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I DO!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

then you are seeing things


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No I'm not! You are!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no I'm not!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh yes u are!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Are you sure!?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YEp


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope!


----------



## thegoatgirl

W
I
N
N
E
R
,
W
I
N
N
E
R
, 
W
I
N
N
E
R
,
W
I
I
I
I
N
N
N
E
E
R
R
R
!
!
!
!
!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope I am most definitely WINNING!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

psssssst, J.O.Y, go get your glasses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

8{ How RUDE! Me do not wear glasses! I think you need yours!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe! Me don't wear glasses or contacts either. I WINN!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! ME is WINNING!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YOU is loosing and ME is winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No your not!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no your not! I am!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN WIN WIN!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIIINNNNNEEEERRRR!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WWWWIIIINNNNNNEEEERRRR!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME DA WINNER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I is DA WINNA!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNNNNAAAA!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yeppp!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNERRR!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no U is not!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It looks like I'm winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No it dosen't!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umm, yes it does :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope, Cuz I iz WINNING!!


----------



## KW Farms

I have a feeling no one will ever win this game. :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow

But I posted last!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I did!


----------



## DavyHollow

POST!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Winning!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNNNIIIINNNGGGGG!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

WINNING POST!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO IT'S NOTT!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Neither is yours!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES it is!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

doesn't look like it!


----------



## DDFN

Looks like you guys need a tie breaker! :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow

TIE BROKEN!   
:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep and I am winning!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Did you loose your glasses again?????? 8)Or did your contacts get flushed down the drain????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA! Very funny!  I have 'em on thank you very much! 8) LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Really??? You need to get some new ones then, because those are not helping your eyesight AT ALL!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

onder: me thinks that I'm winning :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope I is winning! And I know I am cause I took LP's advice and got a new pair of glasses! I can see that I am...... WINNING!!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

I don't think the glasses are working very well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think they are! 8)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I agree with Goat Luvr. You NEED to see an expert about this!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh really!?!? Well I am winning! and that is that!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Who said you were winning??????????????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I did! and I am!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No you're not!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I am!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNEEEERRRRRRR!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks for letting everyone know I am WINNING!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME DA WINNNNNNAAA!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Winning~


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No your not!!! I am!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Me winning!!! 
:leap: :stars: :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I am!!!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Look again!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm looking, but don't see it????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cause you need your glasses!


----------



## Goat Luvr

I think you both need glasses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe you need some too!


----------



## Goat Luvr

No, I can clear see that I'm WINNING!
:leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I can see just fine too! and I am WInninG!!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Nah, I'm still winning. :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no your not! I am!


----------



## Goat Luvr

I'm telling you, you obviously don't have your glasses on!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I don't think you have yours on Cause it is clear I am WINNING!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I agree with Rebekah, don't play this game unless you have your glasses!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

how rude!


----------



## Goat Luvr

onder: ....
anyways....once again, me thinks me is winning!
:stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me neither! Cause I am!!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no your not!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Since the glasses aren't working, would contacts help?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA! Really I don't wear glasses and can see just fine without them! and I can see that I am WINNING!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umm...I'm sorry to say, but you clearly can't see anything...b/c I'm WINNNNING!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No your not! it is very clear that I am winning!


----------



## Goat Luvr

You both are wrong! I'm winning!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope!


----------



## Goat Luvr

look again


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am looking.... and it looks like I am winning!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Oh boy....
you're looking.... yet you can't see that I'm winning. This isn't good.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No you see I think you are the one who needs to see a doctor! I can see just fine and I can see that I am winning


----------



## Goat Luvr

So sad......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that your losing? yes, yes it is.....


----------



## Goat Luvr

Sorry but other way around.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope, you got it wrong....


----------



## Goat Luvr

I'm worried...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

you should be... your losing!


----------



## Goat Luvr

I think a talk with the eye doctor is in order


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

When is your appt?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Both of you need to go to your appt ASAP. It's really sad that you guys have such poor eyesight


----------



## Goat Luvr

Ya'll have that all mixed up. ya'll need the appt.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Why????? I can see just fine...I'm winnnnnning!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

try again


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep cause I am WINNING!!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

:stars: Oh yeah! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh NOOO!!!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

And the winner is.......ME!!!! :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NNNNNNOOOOOO!!!! Meeeeee daaaaa winnnnaaaaa!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

See ya got it all wrong. ME WIN!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Why do I have it wrong??? From the looks of it, I'm winning!


----------



## Goat Luvr

If you really think so you should go see the doctor


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Okay you win! Oh wait, once I hit the submit button, I'll be the wiinnnnner!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Oh darn...

Oh wait....I just need to push this button.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Now I'm pushing it..And winning!


----------



## Goat Luvr

me pushing, me winning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope you are both WRONG! cause I am about to hit it! and WIN!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOPE! I was that last person to hit it! YAY ME WIN! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No you see I am the last one to hit it and am WINNING!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOW I AM!!!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Just pushed it.


----------



## DavyHollow

WINNING!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIINNNNEEERRRRR!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Now I am WINNING!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Now I am the winner!! :wahoo:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOPE!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Yay! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YAHOOOOO!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNING!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIIINNNNIIINNNNGGGG!


----------



## Goat Luvr

:stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wahoo: :stars: :dance:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIIIIINNNNNEEEERRRRR!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Sorry, but I da winner!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

WIN!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIIINNn!


----------



## Goat Luvr

:leap: I WIN!!!! :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I is the WINNER!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO! I WIIIINNN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope! MEEEE!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

8)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I see you are wearing your glasses!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOOO!!! I'm not wearing mine, but you NEED yours!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! them what was this 8) ?????


----------



## RMADairyGoats

8)=you need to go get your glasses!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

oh ok sure!

Ps LOVE your avatar! too cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Thanks! That's Sydney, my #1 favorite girl  (but don't tell the others)
I WINN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! your right she dose have a beautiful face! 

Oh and NOPE! your not, I is!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, I'm glad she did not loose it 
NOPPPPEE! ME DA WINNA!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! only cause I'm so nice! lol!

And again no your NOT!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! You can't see it because the picture is small, but you can see her teeth  She's such a goof!

I so am winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You so are NOT!!!!

LOL! that is too funny!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh yes I am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

um... no.... your NOT!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umm.Sorry to tell ya but....ME wiN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope you is wrong! I is WINNING!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO YOU IS NOT!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES I IS!!!!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

:leap: Me win!!! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope! I is!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

IIIII WIIN!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Me WIN!!!!! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO!


----------



## DDFN

:laugh: Now, Now girls play nice. . . Oops I did it again hehehehe :ROFL: 

Tag your it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am now winning!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DDFN said:


> :laugh: Now, Now girls play nice. . . Oops I did it again hehehehe :ROFL:
> 
> Tag your it!


LOL! :ROFL: 
I'd be the winner!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YEP!


----------



## DDFN

Sorry girls I better correct my english 

When I said "your" I meant "you're"

Don't want to get in trouble for teaching you bad grammar!


Oh darn, silly me. . . Did it again!?!?!

:slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! 
Grammer? whats that? LOL! I has the bestset grammer in da world! 
I is also WINNING!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!!! I WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope I is!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Wrong again!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no you are wrong!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO I'M NOT!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

um yes you are!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't believe I am :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

well I do!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Pssstttttt, Skyla, you are really in need of your contacts right now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Pssttt, Riley, I don't wear any!


----------



## KW Farms

I win!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL Skyla  Maybe you should consider it though  Just because you don't have them doesn't mean you don't need them


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:O Me don't need them either! Me thinks you do though!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No I don't...I think it's pretty obvious I'm winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No...... I think it's clear I am WINNING!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I sure don't see it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I do!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:chin: Hummmm....It's really scary that you can't see I'm winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I should say the same to you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Why I'mwinning?????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no your not!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umm..Yes I am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Um... No.... Your Not!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Um... Yes..I am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Um.... I don't think sooo!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hummm....I don't think so!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I do!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! nice!

BUT! I am now the WINNER!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOPE I AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME ME ME MEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

I WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope! I am!!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

You mean MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## thegoatgirl

M
E

I
S

T
H
E

W
I
N
N
E
R
!
!
!
:stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No MMMMMEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

WIN! ! !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

me win!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'd be da winner!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no ya not!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, I AM!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no your not!!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

neither of you are.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And neither are you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And neither are you Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Um news flash Riley! Yes I am!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! No you're NOT!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I AM!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Don't think so!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I do


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well then not only do you need glasses, you need to have your head/mind looked at too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh how rude!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Sometimes the truth hurts!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Well the only truth I see is that I am winning!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No you're NOT winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I am!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNING!!!!*****


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^Loosing!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:O No way! I is a winner!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^loosing! lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ loosing


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^loosing
<<<<<< winning!

It's just that simple!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thats what you think!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yea, it is what I think


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well you think wrong!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Maybe you are the one thinking wrong!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NOPE!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And why would you think that????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cause you think wrong!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Why????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

IDK.... 8)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
I see you finally put your glasses on 8) 
Now can you see I'm winning??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! nope! :{


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hummm....That's weird...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What?? My mustache ? :{ LOL


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! No, that you can't see I'm winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

well I should say the same 2 U


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no ME


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## DavyHollow

I WIN!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms

Win!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNING!


----------



## VincekFarm

*cough cough* Excuse you? I'm winning.. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO You're not!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and neither are you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Doesn't look like you're winning either!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes it does!


----------



## DavyHollow

ITS MEEEE!! THE WINNNER!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO! MEEEEEEE!


----------



## Goat Luvr

:stars: Me win!!! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

EPIC WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I have the epic WIN!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO You don't!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Um YES I DO!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

We're clearly not on the same page about who the winner is..Because it's ME and not you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is not true I am THE winner!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO you're so totally not!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES I so totally am!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ummm...Hate to tell you but.....I WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! I DO!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no MMMMMEEEEE!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Wrong yet again!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope you are!


----------



## Goat Luvr

so wrong!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And yet so right!


----------



## DavyHollow

and still, I WIN!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOPE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah NOPE!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YEP!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no your not!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES I AM!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO your NOT!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^8)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NOWAY! You = 8)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I do NOT wear glasses!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And NEITHER do I!!! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well you should!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope YOU should!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Don't think so!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I do!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

*****WIN WIN WIN WIN!!!!!******


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*WIN*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNER!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

EPIC WIN! AGAIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! I is DA WINNA!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I IS!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope ME is!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

WINNER!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope I AM!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Win!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WWWWWWWWWIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ding Ding WINNER! ******Win! Win! Win! Win! Win! Win!*******


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
ME WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nice try!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yeah, it was!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and it was a failed attempt! LOL!


----------



## thegoatgirl

I think you BOTH need to have your heads checked.

......BECAUSE.......I'm the W-I-N-N-E-R-!-!-! :wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NOPE! you do!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOPE! You two are the only ones that need their eyes looked at and heads checked!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think your wrong!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No you're wrong!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No you are!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME DA WINNA!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope I is!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME IS WINNING!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! Me Is!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WRONG!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

RIGHT!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME WIN!


----------



## DavyHollow

NO ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME ME ME MEEEE!!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

*ME WIN!!!!*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! ME!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME ME ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wrong!
ME!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I win!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I....Win....!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! I do!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WRONG!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

RIGHT!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WRONG AGAIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NOPE!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Yes you are!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I'm not!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm with Goat Luvr on this one...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well then your both wrong!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YEP!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

See told you! I knew you would come around!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! I was NOT saying that to you!
8)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes you was!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Why on earth would I say that to you?!
WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cause I am WINNING!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO you're NOT!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Neither are you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And you are????


----------



## Goat Luvr

Yes!!!!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think soo!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Neither of you are winning, because there can only be one winner and it's ME!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Look again


----------



## RMADairyGoats

looking :chin: and not seeing anything but ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I see MEMEMEMEMEMEME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Looks like I got the last post


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope I am hitting the submit button right NOW!!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Just pushed it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So did I!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope ME!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Me!!!


----------



## Goat Lover 98

NO, ME!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope ME!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I do!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ok ok you win..Oh wait, no you don't!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How rude!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe!


----------



## DavyHollow

that made me giggle...

INTO VICTORY!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! But I am still WINNING!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO you're NOT!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES I AM!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Don't think so!


----------



## DavyHollow

youre right, cuz I am!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

EPIC WIN!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

MINE!!
MY PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

EPIC WINNNNNN by me


----------



## DavyHollow

GIVE ME THE PRECIOUS!! (win)


----------



## Goat Luvr

:stars: :leap: :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNING!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNER!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Win!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNING!!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

NOT ANYMORE!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES I AM!


----------



## Goat Luvr

No you're not!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree! NO your NOT!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

BECAUSE I AM!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! I am!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

I am!


----------



## DavyHollow

I AM times infinity!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not anymore!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MEMEMEMEMEME!!


----------



## DavyHollow

MINE!  

I love this game for some reason haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Me too!!!

BTW I am WINNING!!!!!


----------



## coltrule

YAY!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNING!!!


----------



## coltrule

I shall win


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope me!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME ME ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME IS WINNING!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO YOU'RE NOT!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES I AM!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOPE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YEP!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Nope!


----------



## coltrule

i'm winning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I am!!!!


----------



## coltrule

Oh no, I shall win it :wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WRONG!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I agree..WRONG!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am the WINNA!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

No I am!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WIN!


----------



## Goat Luvr

:whatgoat: Look again.

Me win!!! :stars:


----------



## DavyHollow

No you no win, ME win!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope, WRONG!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNING!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

EPIC WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNING


----------



## DavyHollow

MOST EPIC WIN!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!


----------



## coltrule

I shall win  hehe


----------



## DavyHollow

not if I do!!   :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And your not I am!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And you're not either!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wanna bet!?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep! $20 bucks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Looks like you owe me $20 bucks!!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

I'LL TAKE the $20,

AND THE WIN!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope... Don't owe ya anything..Because I'm [email protected]


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I am!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

No you're not!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I am!!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

No you're not! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I am!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO you're not!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I am!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOPE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YEP!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WRONG!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

RIGHT! (me! I'm right NOT you!  )


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! ^looser
<----Winner!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That looks a little backwards to me!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Why???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cause I am WINNING! and you are LOOSING!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

GLASSES Skyla, remember your glasses 8)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I think you need them! 

LQQK I am WINNING!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I do not need anything, because I'm WINNING!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No your not!!! I am!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME ME ME ME ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope I am!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WRONG!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope you are!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Rude!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me WIN!!!!


----------



## JackMilliken

I Win


----------



## DavyHollow

Nope. I do.


----------



## DDFN

Humm now wouldn't you think someone would have won by now? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Maybe I can help. . . I will win it so no one will be upset. . . OK? All better now? :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! I am upset that you think you are winning! LOL!


BTW I am winning!


----------



## DDFN

I am sorry I didn't mean to upset you. :laugh: By the way congrats on winning. . . awww never mind!

I win for the time being :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah the time for your winning is OVER!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

AS IS YOURS!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No way!!! I am still WINNING!!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

Not if I can help it!!!!

<<<<< WINNER!! <<<


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I am STILL WINNING!!!!!!


----------



## seren

What do you win???? Guess I win now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

the satisfaction of WINNING!!!!!!

Oh and I am WINNING now!!!


----------



## seren

:applaud: :applaud: :applaud: 
You were for a moment!!! :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I still am!!


----------



## DavyHollow

WINNING!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNING!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNA!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope! ^ Loosa

<<< Winna!


----------



## seren

Yeah I win!


----------



## DavyHollow

I WIN FIRST!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! MEEE!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Your eyes must not be working today, cuz I'm WINNING!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAha! very funny!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

BIG WIN!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

BIG WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

X's 2? LOL!


----------



## DavyHollow

DOESN"T MATTER CUZ I WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Um I don't think so!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oops! Well I win anyway!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! No you don't!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

OH yes, I do!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Um NO!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Um YES!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and your wrong AGAIN!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WHY????????????????????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

because I am WINNING!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Not seeing it???!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Then you must be blind!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

RUDE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## RMADairyGoats

You're soo not winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I so am!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, you're so not!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I so am!


----------



## caprine crazy

Now niether of you are winning! HAHAHAHA!!!! :lol:


----------



## caprine crazy

Now niether of you are winning! HAHAHAHA!!!! :lol:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And neither are YOU!


----------



## caprine crazy

yes i am!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Don't think so!


----------



## caprine crazy

I think so!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope! ME!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

BIG WIN!


----------



## caprine crazy

I think the one who is winning here is................ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And why would you think that????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah! Why?! hehe!


----------



## caprine crazy

Um....maybe because I'm the last one to post on this!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No you're NOT!


----------



## caprine crazy

yes i am!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

wrong again!


----------



## caprine crazy

I believe this time I'm right!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't think so!


----------



## caprine crazy

I think so!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Humm...I don't!


----------



## caprine crazy

but I do!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't! EPIC WIN!


----------



## caprine crazy

EPIC FAIL FOR YOU! EPIC WIN FOR ME!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

RUDE!!! The nerve of some people  :ROFL:
Me win!


----------



## caprine crazy

I think I'm winning!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO I AM!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no your not! I am!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

8) remember your glasses 8)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

haha! You need them not me!  8)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

We're clearly not on the same page here. Me winning, you loosing!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't think so!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me do!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

U wrong!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope, U are!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not the way I sees it!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well than you can't see well AT ALL!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Rude! I see just fine!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well than why can't you see I'm winning????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cause your NOT!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

But I am!


----------



## caprine crazy

but your not....I AM!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Aww it feels good to WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

But your not winning! I AM!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I am WINNING!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

<<WIN! ^^ LOSE


----------



## caprine crazy

I win u loose!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope! ^^^Loosing
<<<Winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope UR wrong!! Me WIN!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Nope 
<<<<<This chick wins!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry to burst your bubble but I'm winning!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! ME!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MEMEMEMEMEMEMEME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WRONG!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

RIGHT!


----------



## caprine crazy

Wrong! Clearly I'm the one winning!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No you're NOT!


----------



## caprine crazy

YES I AM!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree with Riley! no your NOT!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And neither are YOU!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Um yes I am!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

<<<<WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope!

<<< Me win!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO! ^^^LOOSE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope!

<WIN! WIN! WIN!


----------



## caprine crazy

<<<<WIN!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope!!! I is WINNING!


----------



## caprine crazy

me is winning! ^^^YOU IS LOSING!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Whay can't you see that I am winning!? You need glasses too! 8)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You have no right to tell anyone else about vision issues!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh and you do! :shades: 


Lost Prairie said:


> GLASSES Skyla, remember your glasses 8)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Yes cuz I'm winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not any more!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

1260th WINNA!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not any more!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh yes I am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh no your not!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME WIN! U LOOSE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! ME WIN!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MEEEE!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

mememememe!!


----------



## caprine crazy

no me!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WIN!


----------



## caprine crazy

no I win u loose!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

< WIN!


----------



## caprine crazy

^^^LOOSE!
<<<<WIN!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope, it's the other way around!


----------



## caprine crazy

I believe I'm the......EPIC WINNA!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

We're not on the same page then.
^Loose
< Win


----------



## caprine crazy

You need to get your p's and q's straightened out because I AM WINNING!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNING!


----------



## caprine crazy

No ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

nope me!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## caprine crazy

MEEEEEE!


----------



## KW Farms

I win!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

<<<<<<<<<<WIN!


----------



## caprine crazy

WINNER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

BIGGEST WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not anymore!


----------



## caprine crazy

Let's get this straight....^^^LOOSE
<<<<WIN


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is what you think!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

It is what I think bc it's true!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not anymore it aint!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I agree!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I am still winning!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO I AM!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not any more!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

<ME WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope me winning!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

<--- WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME ME ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope nope nope!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes yes yes!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO WAY!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

i agree with Riley! Nope ur not winning!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And neither are U!


----------



## caprine crazy

yes i am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No your not!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not anymore!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

EPIC WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^Epic Loose 

<<Epic Win!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

^EPIC FAIL!!!
<EPIC WIN!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And EPIC WIN!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MORE EPIC WIN! lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And now I AM WINNING!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^ 8)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no thank you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! When your vision is so bad that you can't see I'm winning, you need A LOT of help! Glasses are only the beginning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAha! What's next?! Laser eye surgery?!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, if that's what it takes for you to see I'm winning!


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL!
but as you can see now I am winning!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Than you need it to!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I think YOU do!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Let's face it.....we ALL need it!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
WINNING!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> Let's face it.....we ALL need it!


 :ROFL: :slapfloor:

No your not LP!!! I am!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I am winning!


----------



## KW Farms

So what do I win?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nothing cause I am WINNING!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO You're NOT!


----------



## meluvgoats

Your not either!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me winning!


----------



## meluvgoats

Not anymore I AM


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I AM!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## caprine crazy

Nope me!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNA!


----------



## meluvgoats

No way I AM!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

^LOSER!
<WINNER!


----------



## meluvgoats

Hey cc u aint winning anymore neither is joy or lp cos I am!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

looks like it just you against me and.........I'm winning!


----------



## DavyHollow

And a crazy competitor comes from nowhere and wins!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

And I stop that crazy competitor in their tracks, ME WINNING!


----------



## caprine crazy

I am the WINNER!


----------



## meluvgoats

No way!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your wrong! I am!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

8)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## RMADairyGoats

^LOOSE
<WIN


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yep!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wrong!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

right!


----------



## DavyHollow

I WIN!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No you don't!


----------



## DavyHollow

yes I do!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME ME ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MEMEMEMEME!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! ME!!


----------



## meluvgoats

:laugh: me now!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope!


----------



## meluvgoats

NOOOOO! ME!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope!!! ME!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

meluvgoats = WINNER!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not anymore!


----------



## meluvgoats

Your not either!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And you are!?


----------



## meluvgoats

YEP!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope!!


----------



## meluvgoats

ME


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MEMEMEME!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!

Not anymore!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It feels so awesome to win :>))


----------



## JackMilliken

Here!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And I am WINNING!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Neither ofyou are winning now!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and neither is U!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes me is!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No U is not!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes ME IS!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO! you isn't!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNA!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ LOOSA!

<<WINNA!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope it's the other way around!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No it isn't!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umm..I think it is!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Umm.. NO it is NOT!


----------



## caprine crazy

Me winning now!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not any more!


----------



## caprine crazy

yes i am


----------



## meluvgoats

Meeeee!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME ME ME ME!!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

Me now


----------



## caprine crazy

ME!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

ME ME ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

ME WIN!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I win!


----------



## meluvgoats

No MEEEEE


----------



## caprine crazy

ME!


----------



## meluvgoats

Me now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

NO IMA GONNA WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me WIN!


----------



## meluvgoats

No ME


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MEEE!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No your wrong! ME win!


----------



## meluvgoats

Me now im right


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! ME!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WINNNN!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not anymore!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes I do!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope!


----------



## caprine crazy

nope u not winning Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And neither are you Kayla!


----------



## meluvgoats

Neither is Kayla or Skyla now I am!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And now neither is Kayla, Lauren or Skyla! Cuz ME is!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! None of you: Riley, Lauren, or Kayla are winning! As I AM!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO you're not!


----------



## DavyHollow

CUZ I AM!

(and I just wanna say its a tad ridiculous that I posted like a few hours ago at the top of a completely different page :laugh: :laugh: )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No your not!

LOL! It was just page 95! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me is winning!!

LOL DavyHollow!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not any more!

This is our free time! and when we all happen to be on at the same time.... we get carried away... LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNER!

LOL! Yeppers  Ya just can't help yourself!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope your not!

LOL! ya can't! it's like potato chips! Ya can't make one post! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes I am!

LOL!!!! No you can't!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO! your NOT!! LOL!

Hehe!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Yes I am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No your not!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YAY I WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not anymore!!


----------



## meluvgoats

Neither of you's win cause IM WINNING!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

neither are u!


----------



## meluvgoats

Your not


----------



## DavyHollow

*MINE!!!!*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

mE WIN!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I WIN!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not any more!


----------



## caprine crazy

nope I WIN!


----------



## meluvgoats

ME!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MMMMEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

MEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not anymore!


----------



## caprine crazy

I winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope!


----------



## DavyHollow

WINNING!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Epic WIN!!!!


----------



## VincekFarm

No... I'm winning. I'm winning as always.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ummm.... Hate to brake it to ya... But... I WIN!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

WINNING THE MOSTEST!


----------



## meluvgoats

You mean me????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! ME!!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

THATS RIGHT!

Its MEEE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No way!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

me me me!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MMMMMEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Nope me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Stop telling lies!!! I is the WINNER!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

no i's winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No no nOO!!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

me now!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## DavyHollow

Nope! ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No way!


----------



## DavyHollow

YES way!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^WRONG!!!

<RIGHT!!!

NO way!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I tell y'all I is WINNING!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not anymore!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

HeHe....me...me :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And now ME!!


----------



## JackMilliken

100 pages!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And i'm still winning!!!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Don't you wish you were!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am!


----------



## DavyHollow

Page 100! Yay! WINNER!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO YOUR NOT!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

YES I AM!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!


----------



## caprine crazy

Nope ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

MEEE!


----------



## DavyHollow

NO ME!


----------



## caprine crazy

100 pages of hopeless winners!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! ME!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I'm winning!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No I is!


----------



## caprine crazy

No me!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME WIN!


----------



## caprine crazy

No ME! Like your avatar btw!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MEEEEEEE!!!
And thx  That's my little Talker


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MEEEE!!!!

She is cute!


----------



## caprine crazy

NO ME!

Aww how adorable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NOPE!!! MEMEMEME!!!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I IS WINNING!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No You is NOT!


----------



## caprine crazy

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!


----------



## DavyHollow

101 SPOTTED GOATIES!!!

ME WINNING!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No! ME IS!!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

NO I IS!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope!!!! Me!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

8)


----------



## caprine crazy

I's winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## RMADairyGoats

^ 8<)


----------



## VincekFarm

Yep.. mine.


----------



## caprine crazy

I am the winner!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

8|)


----------



## caprine crazy

>8$


----------



## DavyHollow

'O'
\_____,
| \ | \

^ its a goat lol
I WIN!


----------



## caprine crazy

OMG! cute!

No I win!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I LOVE IT!

I win!


----------



## caprine crazy

I WIN!


----------



## DavyHollow

NOPE ME!


----------



## caprine crazy

NO MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

ME!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME ME ME!


----------



## caprine crazy

MEMEMEMEMEME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm Baaack! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!
WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! ME!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIINNNN!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

EPIC WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope!
ME!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME WINNING!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me win, you loose! It's as simple as that!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no you got that backwards!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umm...No I don't!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

umm yes I do!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

NOPE!! MMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Wrong!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

right!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Incorrect!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

correct!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOO!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MEEE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yep!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YEP!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HA!!! I got you! Your right! Your NOT winning!!


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!!! Got you too!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## caprine crazy

IM WINNING!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MEE!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

NO ME!!


----------



## meluvgoats

Its neither of you's cause IM WINNING!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO I am!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

No me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope.... ME!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MEEEE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MEMEMEMEMMMEME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope ME!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

EPIC WINNA!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not anymore!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YEP!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME WIN!
This game is so pointless!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope ME!

LOL! I know!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!
LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## RMADairyGoats

to you too! lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^need > 8)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

RUDE!!!!
No you do!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I don`t


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes you do! You're as blind as a bat if you can't see I'm winning! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I don't see it! I see me WINNING!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well then u NEED glasses! 8)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Now you sound like the eye doctor :roll: LOL!


----------



## caprine crazy

I already have glasses so I guess my option would be laser eye surgery! 
BTW, I'm winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! Yep! do you need me to make the appt. for you?


----------



## meluvgoats

caprine crazy said:


> I already have glasses so I guess my option would be laser eye surgery!
> BTW, I'm winning!


Lol! Im shortsighted so I would go for laser eye too

Skyla, cant you see I'm winning, I'm good at booking appointments ya know?
There could be a local one near youJK!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## DavyHollow

yay contacts! I'm winning!!


----------



## caprine crazy

No I AM WINNING!


----------



## meluvgoats

IM WINNING!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME WIN!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNA!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yep!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO WAY!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES WAY!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO WAY!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YESSS WAY!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NNNOOOOO WAY!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YESSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NNOOOO!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nnnooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNER!!!! WINNER!!! WINNER!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^LOOSER! LOOSER! LOOSER!

<WINNER! WINNER! WINNER!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No! You are WRONG!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, I'm RIGHT!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no your not!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I am


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Are not!


----------



## caprine crazy

You're both wrong! I'm winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No your not! I am!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Neither of you are! Cuz I am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO your NOT!


----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

to you too!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WWWWWWWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## caprine crazy

^LOSE!!
<WIN!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! Other way around!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNA!


----------



## meluvgoats

YOU LOSE 

I WIN!!!!!!


----------



## DavyHollow

I WIN THE GAME!


----------



## caprine crazy

No I do!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I WIN!


----------



## caprine crazy

^Lose
<Win


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME WIN!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## RMADairyGoats

:greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

8)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

8]


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

8{


----------



## RMADairyGoats

8-]


----------



## meluvgoats

8-0


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! :ROFL: 

8D


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
8~)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nice nose!

8B


----------



## meluvgoats

8-$


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

8O


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!
8^}


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

8<)


----------



## meluvgoats

[email protected]


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

8P


----------



## RMADairyGoats

8-D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

8


----------



## meluvgoats

:shades: :wave:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME WIN!


----------



## meluvgoats

Am I going to have to remind you to wear glasses _again????_

Cause you just cant see that IM WINNING!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! In your dreams!


----------



## meluvgoats

Who's dreaming now, wake up!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## meluvgoats

Sticking out your tongue is very rude, ya know? :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Well I guess I'm rude then! so  LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HAHA!!!! And  to both of you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

So your rude too!?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! So now we just have to wait for Lauren to stick out her's!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!


----------



## caprine crazy

to u all!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

to you too!


----------



## caprine crazy

back at'cha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:shades: pardon me! LOL! RUDE!!


----------



## caprine crazy

yep I can be rude just like all you!

I AM THE WINNER!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!

NO your NOT!


----------



## caprine crazy

YES I AM!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no I am!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me is!!


----------



## caprine crazy

NO ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME


----------



## caprine crazy

Are you really going to start this again?!?!?

 to u to!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I think she is!

So


----------



## caprine crazy

gotcha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

gotcha back!


----------



## caprine crazy

Thanks alot Riley!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!


----------



## caprine crazy

back at u!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and u!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

to both of you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ha!


----------



## caprine crazy

to u Riley!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

to y'all!


----------



## meluvgoats

And you all too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:shades: RUDE!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

haha! winning!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNER!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

EPIC WINNA!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO WAY!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNNN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO your not!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes I do!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no you don't!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## caprine crazy

Really Skyla?!?!?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yeah really?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Really!


----------



## meluvgoats

1st place goes to...

meluvgoats!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope it goes to ME!!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

You've made a mistake


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no I haven't!


----------



## meluvgoats

but I said so, I'll type it out again.

MELUVGOATS WINS!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:scratch: I'm not seeing it....


----------



## meluvgoats

I guess I'll have to do this...

8-/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Nope I don't need glasses! I can see just fine! I can see that I am winning!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

Your scaring me now  

Cause you say you can see fine but I just dont get why you cant see that IM WINNING!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

NO your not!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

Course I am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Course not!


----------



## meluvgoats

Im sure I am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I'm sure your not!


----------



## meluvgoats

Well your defo not so it leaves me winning!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

In your dreams!


----------



## meluvgoats

Im always winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO waY!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

In your dreams


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Then I guess I must be dreaming!


----------



## meluvgoats

More likely nightmares cause it seems that IM WINNING!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I AM!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

I AM!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME is!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

ME AM!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!


----------



## meluvgoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LO!L


----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## meluvgoats

:greengrin: !win! :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me win!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNA!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNING!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I'm winning!


----------



## meluvgoats

NO, MEEEEE!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

ME!


----------



## meluvgoats

MEEEE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MMMMEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

ALWAYS ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No way!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I'm winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope!


----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Really!?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep!


----------



## caprine crazy

I"M WINNING!


----------



## meluvgoats

no


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## meluvgoats

:wave: hello people, Meluvgoats is winning!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No you're not, Lost Prairie is!


----------



## caprine crazy

No Kayla is!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

Last time I checked it was defo Lauren!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope neither of you are winning because I am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your ALL wrong!!! I am SO the WINNA!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

Actually it is ME!


----------



## caprine crazy

No really, it's me! Get it right!


----------



## meluvgoats

8-\
Meluvgoats is actually!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope ME!!! 8D


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MEEE! :-D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME IS WINNING!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

im winning


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I AM DA WINNER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NOPE!! I WIN!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME! ;D


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## caprine crazy

I'm winning!


----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ LOL!

MEMEMEMEMEMEME!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

IWIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I WIN!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME! :]


----------



## meluvgoats

ME!                         :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NOPE!!!!! MEEEE!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

ME ME ME MEMEMEMEMEMEMEME


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## caprine crazy

@ you Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And  back at ya!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

at all of you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

to you!


----------



## meluvgoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!


----------



## meluvgoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## meluvgoats




----------



## caprine crazy




----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!


----------



## meluvgoats

ME WIN!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## meluvgoats




----------



## RMADairyGoats

:stars:


----------



## meluvgoats

:leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:dance:


----------



## meluvgoats

:clap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## caprine crazy

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNING!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

No me!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

meeeee!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MMEEEE!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

MEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## meluvgoats

:hi5: I WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! ME!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wave:


----------



## caprine crazy

:applaud: I'm winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm just over here winning :wave: :laugh: :clap:


----------



## caprine crazy

NO I AM!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

While you two bicker on that I'll WIN!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

NO I'LL WIN!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope!!! ME WIN!!


----------



## caprine crazy

MEEEE!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME WIN!


----------



## caprine crazy

No I do!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO ME! :stars:


----------



## caprine crazy

I do!


----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## caprine crazy




----------



## SkyesRanch

I can't believe this thread is still going! 125 must be the longest thread ever! Me win though! 8D


----------



## SkyesRanch

*Yup I am the 1870th winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## meluvgoats

I AM THE WINNER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! No way! Not any more!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

No Skyla I'm winning!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No you're not! And Sklya isn't either!


----------



## caprine crazy

Yes i am!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope!


----------



## caprine crazy

Yep!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO!


----------



## caprine crazy

YES! Don't you tell me no! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hey guess what?! I'm telling ya no   
WIN!


----------



## caprine crazy

Ha ha!
I Win!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:laugh:
WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!


----------



## caprine crazy

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: I...am...dying!

EPIC WINNER!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
EPIC WINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## caprine crazy

^Lose
<Win


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: Man I can't leave for an hour with out y'all going through two pages and making me Laugh so hard!! LOL!

OH!!! and FYI.... I WIN!!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I know! We are just hilarious!
BTW, I win!


----------



## meluvgoats

Actually IM WINNING!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Don't let it get to your head! :laugh:

No your not Lauren!


----------



## meluvgoats

YES I AM!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope!


----------



## meluvgoats

YEP!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## meluvgoats

:greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## meluvgoats

:help:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:


----------



## meluvgoats

:GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN!!


----------



## meluvgoats

You lose!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no you do!


----------



## meluvgoats

you do!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no you!


----------



## meluvgoats

defo you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wrong!


----------



## caprine crazy

Both of you are wrong! I'm winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not anymore!


----------



## caprine crazy

So Winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

so not!


----------



## meluvgoats

I AM!


----------



## caprine crazy

I am!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

MEEEE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MMMEEE!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me!!


----------



## meluvgoats

ME


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## meluvgoats

:greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MEMEMEMEMEME!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

MEEEE!


----------



## meluvgoats

NO MEEE!!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

WINN!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

I win and you get cold soup!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!


----------



## meluvgoats




----------



## caprine crazy




----------



## meluvgoats

YOU LOSE I WIN!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

^lose
<win


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNER OVER HERE!


----------



## caprine crazy

Me winning!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MEE!


----------



## caprine crazy

MEMEME!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEME!


----------



## caprine crazy

MEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## thegoatgirl

1935th WINNER!!!!  You MIGHT as well give up, 'cause I'M GONNA WIN!!! :stars:


----------



## caprine crazy

No I'm gonna WIN!


----------



## meluvgoats

nope, MEE!


----------



## caprine crazy

ME!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO MEEEE!


----------



## caprine crazy

^Loose
<Win


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNA!


----------



## caprine crazy

Winner!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME WIN!


----------



## meluvgoats

ME WIN!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

1946th WINNER!!!!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

WINNER!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!


----------



## meluvgoats

won!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## meluvgoats

WINNA!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

W-I-N-N-E-R!


----------



## meluvgoats

W-I-N!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

8)


----------



## meluvgoats

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 
8-[


----------



## caprine crazy

I win!


----------



## meluvgoats

:greengrin:W :greengrin:I :greengrin:N!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIIIIINNNNNIIIINNNNGGGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

:dance:


----------



## caprine crazy

WIN!


----------



## meluvgoats

:wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:dance:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:stars:


----------



## meluvgoats

:clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:applaud:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me win!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNER!


----------



## caprine crazy

Winner winner chicken dinner!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!

WINNING!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

W-I-N!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope!! Me WIN!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## caprine crazy




----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:wink:


----------



## caprine crazy

:ROFL:


----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## caprine crazy




----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
WIN! 
 at all of you!


----------



## caprine crazy

WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIIINNNNIIINNNGGGG


----------



## caprine crazy

^Losing
<Winning


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN


----------



## caprine crazy

ME WIN!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

<-----WINNER!


----------



## caprine crazy

I'm the winner!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no your not!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And niether are you!


----------



## caprine crazy

Yes I am!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

<--ME!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNER!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNNNNEERR!


----------



## caprine crazy

WINNNNNNNNNNNERRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

EPIC WIN!


----------



## caprine crazy

<---- WIN!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNA!


----------



## caprine crazy

2006th winner!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WWWIIINNNN!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hey guess what?! I'm winnnniiiinnnnngggggg!


----------



## caprine crazy

WINNING!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!


----------



## caprine crazy

2012th WINNER!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! and I am the 2013th WINNER!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

this is the end of the game!

MELUVGOATS HAS WON GOLD!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No it isn't! 

I WIN!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

IM A GOLD MEDALIST(SP)!!!!!!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## caprine crazy

That gold medal is MINE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope MINE!!!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

IT'S MINE!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MINE!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

MINEE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No WaY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES WAY!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO WAY!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YESSSS!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NNNOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

YESSS!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## meluvgoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:dance:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## caprine crazy

:greengrin:  :clap: :applaud: :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:stars: :wahoo: :clap:  :leap: :fireworks:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

at all of you!


----------



## meluvgoats

TO YOU TOO!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

to you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

right back at ya!


----------



## meluvgoats

I WIN!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:laugh:

ME WIN!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

:cake: I won!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No ME!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME WINNING!


----------



## JustKidding

I'm winning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

<<WINNER!!!!


----------



## JustKidding

you can now call me winner. :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no way!


----------



## JustKidding

I am the winner and now it. Hahahahhaaaaaa


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

are not!


----------



## JustKidding

are to. I dont see you calling your self winner
I win


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNER so HA


----------



## JustKidding

thank you i knew i won.


----------



## JustKidding

I am still winning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME WINNER!!!!!!


----------



## JustKidding

no me!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!


----------



## JustKidding

I'm a winer and i know it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

me!


----------



## JustKidding

This is just going to go on and on and on. I bet the last 50th person said the same thing.LOL 
I am winning.


J.O.Y. Farm said:


> WINNER so HA





JustKidding said:


> thank you i knew i won.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep, that's the point of this game.. It's never ending!

Oh BTW I WIN!


----------



## JustKidding

when I walk down the strat this is what I see everyone stops and staring at me I have winning in my jeans and I am not scarred to show it show it ........I am a winner and I know it.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! :ROFL:

WINNING!


----------



## JustKidding

Nooooooooo me win


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:roll: LOL!

WINNING!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNNNEEERRR!!!


----------



## JustKidding

Why I am the winner


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm winning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!


----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## JustKidding

you are all wrong I am the winner :rose:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME WINNING!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!


----------



## JustKidding

no meeeee.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## JustKidding

noooooop sorry it iz meeee


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO IT'S ME!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy

yall have my attention, what is it that you win?

Looks like I am the last to post, unless someone else post today.

Donna :clap:


----------



## caprine crazy

It's me!!!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

NO WAY!!! ITS ME!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope! It's ME!!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

I WON!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I like that smile!

ME WINNING!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL! Yeh its a cool website I got them off!

WINNNING!!!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy

Is bragging rights the reward? :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nice!

WINNING!!!


----------



## JustKidding

Nooooo I am winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

me


----------



## meluvgoats

:greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:balloons: :dance:


----------



## meluvgoats

arty: :gift:


----------



## JustKidding

I AM WINNING. :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN


----------



## meluvgoats

GOLD MEDAL!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gold goes to ME!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me MEEE!


----------



## meluvgoats

MEEE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MEMEMEMEME!!!


----------



## meluvgoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:greengrin:


----------



## meluvgoats

:wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNNNNNN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WWWIIIIINNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Me winning now!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not any more!


----------



## caprine crazy

WINNER!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNER!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

EPIC WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

EPIC STEAL OF THE WIN!!! LOL! That sounded better in my head!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Haha! It doesn't make ANY sense though, you're not the one winning! Hehehe!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Oh YES I am!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOOOOO you're not!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES! I AM!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Not seeing it :?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

8) <you!

=) < Me!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

OMG how udderly RUDE!!!!! I think it should go more like this:
8) = You

=) = Me


----------



## meluvgoats

^


----------



## caprine crazy

I believe I am the winner! :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No you're not!


----------



## caprine crazy

I so am!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You're so not!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And neither are YOU!


----------



## caprine crazy

Pretty horse their in your avatar Skyla! :wink:

WINNER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks! That's Jenny..... She died last fall to colic....


WINNING!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Aww...I have a friend that just had her horse put down due to colic. 

2129th WINNER!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She wasn't technically mine..... but she was like mine! LOL! I miss her a lot... Aww... That really stinks! send a hug from me to them.... I know how it feels...

Not any more!!! HAHA!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Still Winning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Yep!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope!


----------



## caprine crazy

yup!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## caprine crazy




----------



## meluvgoats

:greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## RMADairyGoats

!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN


----------



## caprine crazy

I win!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

MEEE!!!


----------



## meluvgoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## caprine crazy

WINNER!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WICKED WIN!


----------



## thegoatgirl

*2154th WIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNEEEERRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WWWWIIIIINNNNNNIIIIINNNNNGGGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I WIN! End of the game!


----------



## meluvgoats

Nope there was a mistake the game still carries on so

I WIN!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope I'm the WINNNNEEERRRR!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, no, no!!! I am WINNING!!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

WINNER!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN WIN WIN!!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

EPIC WIN!


----------



## caprine crazy

<WIN!
^LOOSE!


----------



## meluvgoats

WINNER!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

EPIC WIN!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNA!


----------



## thegoatgirl

ME IS WINNING!!!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME IS!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

NOPE ME!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME WINNING!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

MEEEE!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!


----------



## meluvgoats

ME! :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME!!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## meluvgoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## meluvgoats

:greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNER WINNER!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN WIN WINNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NOPE!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YEP!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I AM THE ULTIMATE WINNER!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO I AM!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! ME!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

me


----------



## meluvgoats

^lose
<win


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WRONG!


----------



## meluvgoats

YOU ARE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE that Lauren!

BTW I WIN!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Love it!
WINNNNN!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN WIN WIN WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

I seem to have a great taste in smileys! 

P.S.....

I WIN!!!!!! :applaud:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yep you do!

Oh no you DON'T!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:laugh:
WINN!


----------



## JustKidding

Me me me me me .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME WINNING!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!! :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

to you!


----------



## Bugs

Sorry, don't quite get this. Is this like peek-a-boo? No real reason, no real end, no real prize - just for laughs, or at least someone laughs. 

Cool, I'm in. 

Did I just win?


----------



## JustKidding

I am winning now. It is for who ever post last. But there is no end to this game.


----------



## meluvgoats

IM WINNING


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WWWWWIIINNNIIINNNNGGGGG!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

EPIC WIN!


----------



## meluvgoats

WINNA!


----------



## caprine crazy

I WINNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WWWIIIINNNN!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

I WIN! Game over!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HA! In your dreams!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
WINNER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no your not!! 8)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes I am!
^ = 8)
< = =)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No!

O_O


----------



## meluvgoats

Rude

O O 
|
______


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!

O-O


----------



## RMADairyGoats

8-]


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## RMADairyGoats

^ 8~}


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

8^/


----------



## meluvgoats

Lol!!!
[email protected]/


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

8{


----------



## meluvgoats

8'-6


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

WIN


----------



## caprine crazy

Winner!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN WIN WIN WIN


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN!


----------



## meluvgoats

I WIN!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WINNNN!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

WONN!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN WIN WIN WIN!!!


----------



## meluvgoats




----------



## caprine crazy




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## meluvgoats




----------



## caprine crazy




----------



## Boergoat1234

Correction, I win!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO ME!


----------



## Boergoat1234

Are you sure!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No she isn't! 

But I am!!!


----------



## goat

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

and I'm still winning!!!


----------



## Boergoat1234

Really, I don't think so!


----------



## JustKidding

No no you got it all wrong. I win


----------



## Boergoat1234

I win!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope!! I WIN!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ME!


----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## Boergoat1234

:leap:


----------



## meluvgoats

:laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

winna!


----------



## meluvgoats

WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## meluvgoats

:greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:roll:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## meluvgoats

^


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! LOVE it!!!

BTW.... WINNING!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Love it Lauren!
WInning!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No your not!


----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNER!


----------



## caprine crazy

I"M WINNING!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO I AM!


----------



## Boergoat1234

:wave:


----------



## thegoatgirl

*2286th WIIIIIIIINNNNNNAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Boergoat1234

Do you guys really think you can beat me.


----------



## meluvgoats

TOTALLY


----------



## caprine crazy

I'm the winna!


----------



## meluvgoats

I AM!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

still winning!


----------



## meluvgoats

No I am still


----------



## caprine crazy

Nope me!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No me!


----------



## caprine crazy

ME!


----------



## Boergoat1234

Me!


----------



## goat

tsit-a'-gi


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WWWIIINNN!!!!!!


----------



## Boergoat1234




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## caprine crazy

EPIC WINNER!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not anymore!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

EPIC WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No way!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NOPE!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YEP!


----------



## caprine crazy

Me winning now!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No your not!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I AM!


----------



## caprine crazy

NOPE Me!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

M-E!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

ME!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## Boergoat1234

ME!


----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## caprine crazy

WINNER!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNA!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## RMADairyGoats

to you! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA!!! I like that one!!!

Oh! BTW I win!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No you don't!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I do!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO YOU DON'T!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Nope I win!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me is a winna!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!


----------



## caprine crazy

EPIC WIN!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## caprine crazy




----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## caprine crazy




----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## meluvgoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Win


----------



## meluvgoats

won


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!


----------



## meluvgoats

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
You think you can possibly beat me?! WINNA!


----------



## caprine crazy

Yes, I think I can beat you! Oh, that's right I just did!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep.... she did.... and I just beat YOU!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

No you didn't!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Umm YES I did!


----------



## caprine crazy

No you didn't!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep!!


----------



## caprine crazy

NOPE!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO WAY!


----------



## meluvgoats

YEA WAY!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## caprine crazy

WINNA!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN WIN WIN!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WINNER!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO! ME!


----------



## caprine crazy

WINNER!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## RMADairyGoats




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

)


----------



## JustKidding

I am the WINNER


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## JustKidding

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=goat+smi ... ,s:86,i:78 IIIIIIIIIIII (yes me)Win


----------



## meluvgoats

I WON!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN!!!


----------



## Tayet

I'm da winner!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NOpe!!! ME!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Epic win!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Epic take over WIN!!


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL!
WINNNNNN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe

WINNING!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

^LOSE!
<WIN!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^WRONG!!

<RIGHT!


----------



## Boergoat1234

Not anymore!


----------



## meluvgoats

I AM!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm




----------



## caprine crazy

WINNER


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WIN!


----------



## caprine crazy

WINNER!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

I AM THE CHAMPION!!!! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ not anymore!


----------



## meluvgoats

^lose
<WIN!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You have that all wrong!


----------



## meluvgoats

YOU DO!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not the way I see it!!


----------



## meluvgoats

Then look at it a different way


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

RUDE!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

meluvgoats said:


> Then look at it a different way


LOL!

WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!!!


----------



## meluvgoats

I WON!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Not to brag or anything, but I'm beating you all hands down.


----------



## meluvgoats

Eh... not to be mean but I clearly see I'm winning


----------



## ThreeHavens

Really? I think not.


----------



## meluvgoats

I think yes!


----------



## Goat Luvr

Yes I am!


----------



## meluvgoats

No your not!


----------



## RandomGoats

I win  lol


----------



## ASTONs Dairy

I win now :dance:


----------



## ASTONs Dairy

:leap: :leap:


----------



## caprine crazy

Winner!!!!!!!!


----------



## HaleyD

Me!


----------



## Luv4Goats

:fireworks:


----------



## Goat Lover 98

I won!!!!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Me win!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

wins what?


----------



## Arkie

Never won anything, don't expect to win this either.:shocked:

Bob


----------



## Trickyroo

Hello ?


----------



## Used2bmimi

Me too i win too!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Win!


----------



## Texas.girl

Your not last anymore


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umm..Look again!


----------



## Texas.girl

Looking but I don't see anyone


----------



## Trickyroo

Tee hee.


----------



## JaLyn

Pick me pick me..i wanna win..just don't tell me i did on this page lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , I wont


----------



## Texas.girl

Three Mountain Cedar trees (a tree everyone hates) lost their lives this afternoon. We are making room to build a chicken coop and another goat enclosure so we can seperate the boys from the girls. If anyone wants to vacation in Texas and help us install a fence in rock and/or build, just send me a private message. If you do it in this post I won't be last.


----------



## JaLyn

Gosh texas i'd love to but.....NO...lol..but i will come watch you build it..hehe


----------



## Shellshocker66

So when do I win?


----------



## Texas.girl

JaLyn, and miss getting a hands on lesson on how to put a fence in solid rock! True story told to me by a friend. Their neighbor was building a fence and came to a spot that was not rock. He actually had dirt there. He thought he would have to dig a hole, fill it with concrete and then put the t-bar in the concrete. My friends who use to live elsewhere told him he did not have to go to all that work. That lots of people put t-posts right into dirt all over the country.


----------



## caprine crazy

I win!


----------



## Texas.girl

No you didn't.


----------



## Trickyroo

Sorry folks


----------



## JaLyn

Texas....lol..it sounds tempting...Trick...sorry bout your luck...i win..woop woop


----------



## Texas.girl

Well, if anyone else wants to learn how to put a t-post into solid rock just let me know. Believe me, a post hole digger does not work out here.


----------



## Trickyroo

I swear one of my goats has go go gadget legs and jumps my fence once in a while.....when she wants more hay the piglet


----------



## JaLyn

Texas..I tell ya what..u come here and help me build my new barn and i will come there and help ya put up your fence lol...


----------



## Texas.girl

Trickyroo--what is the deal with your goat's head? Was that just a lucky shot or is that a common move? My Boer doe can turn her neck 180 degrees. The other goats don't do that, only her.

JaLyn--Sure, just as soon as we finish building 2 chicken coops, another goat shelter, 2 sheds (1 for tools and 1 for hay/straw/feed), 6 cabins, a laundry facility for those living in the cabins.....


----------



## Trickyroo

Texas.girl said:


> Trickyroo--what is the deal with your goat's head? Was that just a lucky shot or is that a common move? My Boer doe can turn her neck 180 degrees. The other goats don't do that, only her.
> 
> JaLyn--Sure, just as soon as we finish building 2 chicken coops, another goat shelter, 2 sheds (1 for tools and 1 for hay/straw/feed), 6 cabins, a laundry facility for those living in the cabins.....


She always does that to get my attention , lolol. 
My Tricka is very gumby like , lolol. IMO , she has a pretty long neck.
She's one of my best buddies


----------



## JaLyn

Texas..Thats a looooong list lol


----------



## Texas.girl

Lawn Mower can actually turn her neck around even more then this. Hard to get a photo of her doing it, a video would be better.


----------



## Texas.girl

JaLyn--that is an incomplete list.:hair:


----------



## Trickyroo

Texas.girl said:


> Lawn Mower can actually turn her neck around even more then this. Hard to get a photo of her doing it, a video would be better.


Wow , lolol. Go go gadget neck !!
Cute


----------



## Texas.girl

It is freaky watching her do it. None of the other goats do it. don't know yet but hoping babies are on the way. Will be interesting to see if her babies do it too.


----------



## Trickyroo

Texas.girl , all the babies could be born with go go gadget necks and legs , lolol.
Imagine ? lololol Now that would be something !


----------



## Texas.girl

Getting a video camera will be a must if that happens.


----------



## Trickyroo

lolol. I think you will have a new breed on your hands 
I noticed that my Boer X LaMancha cross has the cutest little "gallop" !
She puts her front feet together and sort of "bounds along" , lol 
it is the most adorable thing I have ever seen , lol She always makes me smile that little girl :
Everyday she just makes me so thankful that she's here and all mine


----------



## ShelbyAnn50

I win!


----------



## Texas.girl

No you don't!


----------



## Subhan_Shahid

now I WIN .....


----------



## Texas.girl

Not so fast Subhan.


----------



## Trickyroo

Trick says hello ! I told her everybody loved her lovely long neck , lol.
She says it's inherited


----------



## Texas.girl

I started a post in photogentic called "Crazy Goat Moves". You need to go over there and add her pic. I love what she does with that neck and the way she looks at you. She is so cute and crazy.


----------



## Trickyroo

Will do


----------



## ShelbyAnn50

Winner


----------



## Texas.girl

Not so fast.


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL::thumb:


----------



## Texas.girl

:stars:


----------



## Trickyroo

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

what a silly thread this is!!!


----------



## Goober

You all realize that this is POST # *2457*!?


----------



## Texas.girl

Administration should delete this thread so they have more space for more important stuff.


----------



## Trickyroo

:flag::flag::flag::flag:
Eh , it's amusing , lol


----------



## Grainneismygoat

This whole thread is reallyyyy funny


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

I find this mildly amusing.


----------



## Trickyroo

Hey , its either this or storm watch and im sick of the storm news right now
ray:ray:ray:\


----------



## Grainneismygoat

I so agree.. They always beef it up and scare the crap out of people... everyone was panicking at shoprite when my dad was there today....


----------



## Texas.girl

I can't count the number of times my area was warned of a severe storm and it didn't pan out. The news folks have to fill up so much time with news and if there isn't a local story to cover then they go looking. I am in Texas, I really do not care about the house that got robbed in NJ. Most folks in my rural county even changed local TV news stations because one station actually decided to report our weather instead of ignoring us. The local ABC station only mentions us if we complain we never get mentioned, but is happy to report the blizzard in MN. What gets me is listening to the warnings about Sandy on the National news and then when the local news arrives, getting the same stories. Sandy isn't anywhere near me. I am several hours drive away from a major city but it would not surprise me if there are geographically-challenged people out there stocking up on supplies.


----------



## Trickyroo

It's great to be prepared. I lived in Queens and had to have that go bag ready ever since 9-11
But like was mentioned , sometimes it gets over hyped and people freak.
I feel for the older folk who may not have people to check on them , they suffer the worst either way.
They get scared senseless because of all the news media.
Stray animals do as well , but they usually find good places to ride it out. 
Having all the animals that we do , it would be impossible to take them all. I'm staying .
I couldn't live with myself leaving behind animals to die. That's not me.
I will stay here with my animals hoping for the best , watching Rin TinTin for as long as we have power


----------



## JoshRobinson

So I'm winning! Great


----------



## Texas.girl

Glad to hear that Josh


----------



## Trickyroo

ray:ray:Sandy go away !!!


----------



## Grainneismygoat

I hate the though of having to evacuate with no way to take our animals... sadly, that's just how it is for us.... However, should we really not have the goats and other animals because of this? No, not in my opinion. There are many animals without a home at all, or worse yet tortured and abused. We do our best and give the rest to god..... but i can't say that i don't spend hours thinking about this everytime i see a big storm coming. Lucky, we are not in the ecauation zone! Hope Sandy says away! oh.. look, i'm winning onder: lol


----------



## Texas.girl

:sleeping: All the goats are in bed and the cats are out hunting. Time for me to go to bed. Got to get up early.


----------



## .:Linz:.

I'm hungry.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im eating rice puffs right now , want some ? lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Great , sick goat , storm coming.....awesome


----------



## Grainneismygoat

aww sorry  hope your goat feels better... 
My Grainne won't stop yelling for more treats after i was training her this morning... the little stink pot wants more...


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

I'm headed out to the barn now to check on the babies


----------



## apachezgirl

Ha ha I am last now


----------



## Texas.girl

We have been praying for all of you in the path of that storm.

I am not hungry, had homemade enchaledas for lunch and bbq brisket for dinner. I have not done any cooking today and did not eat out.


----------



## Grainneismygoat

bbq brisket- i could die! yum!


----------



## JaLyn

I had a hot dog..


----------



## ThreeHavens

I just had pancakes and sausage. 

And my stupid horse is standing out in the hurricane! O-O He thinks he's such a macho man.


----------



## JaLyn

I had bisquits and gravy for breakfast..i need to get back to eating healthy before i put my weight back on..grrr


----------



## WillowGem

I just ate a handful of chocolate chips...why oh why did I have to buy them?
I won't be satisfied until they're all gone!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm the worst with chocolate chips! Such an addiction!


----------



## WillowGem

Hmmm...I should make cookies, so I don't eat them all...right?


----------



## Texas.girl

Just think, you can eat 10 chocolate chips to take care of a sweet tooth--not to bad. But what if you ate 10 chocolate candy bars? I like to have dark chocolate chips on hand for those times I really have a craving. For me at least, a little goes a long way. On the other hand, we had lunch in town after church yesterday at a friend's home. This friend does not cook so we brought everything and made homemade enchaledas, yum yum. After lunch they got a package of store bought chocolate chip cookies out for dessert. When our visit was over with we packed everything back into the ice chest, carried it out to the car and came home. When unloading the ice chest we found the left over chocolate chip cookies. Guess who ate the rest of those cookies today?


----------



## WillowGem

Only ten, Texas.girl?  
And leftover cookies, what are those? LOL!! 

I did make a batch of cookies yesterday, double chocolate chip, but sent them to work with my husband today. 
There are a few stashed away here though...heehee!


----------



## Texas.girl

WillowGem said:


> Only ten, Texas.girl?
> And leftover cookies, what are those? LOL!! QUOTE]
> 
> I actually just grab half a handfull. That usually does the trick. Now there are other sweet items I have problems with. The thing is, if it is not in the house I live 15 miles from a tiny town with a mini-grocery store and an entire hour drive from a decent size grocery store.
> 
> As for leftover cookies...the friend's husband is diabetic and when the cookies were brought out she noticed some of the cookies were gone. This friend works hard to watch her weight. So I guess she decided to sneak the cookies into my ice chest and let me pig out on the cookies instead of her or her husband. My question is--why did they buy the cookies?


----------



## Trickyroo

Rice puffs. I'm addicted to eating dy rice puffs :shrug:
I think it's the partially the taste and the light texture...
I can eat a whole bag in less then a hour 
I not a chocoholic or sweets , but if I get to eating marshmallows , I can
eat the whole bag , lolol. 
Me win


----------



## Texas.girl

Trickyroo, the previous land owners left huge piles of dried out Mountain Ceder trees everywhere for me to burn. One day it hit me, I should roast marshmellows while buring these trees. Next trip to the store I bought some marshmellows.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im coming over if your roasting marshies


----------



## emilieanne

Left over cookies? Never even heard of them!! I always end up eatn all the cookies before they even cool down! Lol who else does the same thing??


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , seriously , cookies wouldn't last I this house for very long , lol
I don't buy the goodies m my hubby does. So I blame him completely.

I buy the boring things ,fruits , yogurt , rice puffs 
Peanut butter ,when it's not recalled .


----------



## HaleyD

I'm heading to the store right now and after reading this I'm going to have to get some cookie dough and make cookies tonight


----------



## Trickyroo

Ooooh , cookie dough 
I used to love cookie dough ice-cream , lolol
Right up until my belly didn't along with milk anymore 
But its sooooooooo good , lol.


----------



## HaleyD

Aww that's no fun  I love ice cream but I try not to buy it too often  My favorite is Blue Bell Birthday Cake but I can only seem to find it every now and then


----------



## emilieanne

I can't ever find that! Only around Christmas and in Publix. Windixie don't have it.


----------



## Texas.girl

Sitting here eating breakfast (cheese omelet, link sausage, and buscuit), while an 8 week old siren is goint off outside demanding we bring him and his brother their morning bottle. Boy is that boy loud.


----------



## WillowGem

8 week old siren....LOL!! :lol:
Those babies are hungry. 

Mine get worse, with the calling for me, the older they get.
And they weren't even bottle babies...just spoiled brats!


----------



## Texas.girl

WillowGem said:


> 8 week old siren....LOL!! :lol:
> Those babies are hungry.
> 
> Mine get worse, with the calling for me, the older they get.
> And they weren't even bottle babies...just spoiled brats!


These boys spend their night in a dog kennel right beside the house. I assume they can see the lights on in the kitchen and dinning room and I KNOW they can hear us walking across the floor (mobile home). The siren begins before the sun comes up. In the evening it often starts around 6:30ish and I try to feed them no earlier then 7, but basically before it gets dark so their tummies are full for the night. One of our boys is very quiet, the other one is the siren. I assume the quiet one figures why go to the work of calling everyone when my brother is making so much noise.


----------



## emilieanne

WillowGem said:


> 8 week old siren....LOL!! :lol:
> Those babies are hungry.
> 
> Mine get worse, with the calling for me, the older they get.
> And they weren't even bottle babies...just spoiled brats!


Lol!! That's funny. Atleast you ain't got one that is Inbetween your legs when you walk and biting your fingers then licking the blood!! Lol my girl, I love her to death but boy oh boy is she work!!


----------



## WillowGem

Oh, I have them walking in between my legs and trying to trip me...but mine aren't vampire goats...LOL!!  
Is that a special breed, emilieanne?


----------



## Texas.girl

I get them walking between my legs and in front of me. What I want to know is why they stop in front of me when I am holding buckets of food and yelling "Go HOME". Do they think preventing me from walking is going to somehow get the food into the troughs faster? Just don't get it but it is a daily battle. I think the older goats know what "MOVE" means.

Funny today. I guess the stuff growing around the house isn't looking as appetizing anymore. They all wandered down the driveway to another field of weeds and out of sight from the house. I was ready to put them back in their enclosure anyway, so I went got today's ration of pellets. While walking towards their enclosure we started yelling "GO HOME". It only took seconds for 4 galloping goats to show up by my side. I meant for "Go Home" to mean "go to your enclosure where you spend most of your time" but I think they think it means "run to mommy because she has yummy stuff in metal buckets".


----------



## HaleyD

Texas.girl said:


> I get them walking between my legs and in front of me. What I want to know is why they stop in front of me when I am holding buckets of food and yelling "Go HOME". Do they think preventing me from walking is


SO FRUSTRATING! Mine love to do this on mornings I'm running late. Some how in the mind of a goat it must make sense to try and trip the person carrying your food


----------



## ThreeHavens

HaleyD said:


> SO FRUSTRATING! Mine love to do this on mornings I'm running late. Some how in the mind of a goat it must make sense to try and trip the person carrying your food


But of course! If you trip the person carrying the food, the person falls, the food falls, and voila!


----------



## Trickyroo

Funny ... I want to ask my friend to feed my goats one day...
I'll tell her to lock them in the barn , prepare their food , then while holding their buckets of food , open the door and walk to the back of the paddock and hold the buckets up till they come to you ,:ROFL:
Try doing that and the goat cavalry will take you out , BIG TIME :slapfloor:

I want to set up a camera to see that show , lolol.

I love her like a sister , but it would really be funny


----------



## HaleyD

Woodhavenfarm said:


> But of course! If you trip the person carrying the food, the person falls, the food falls, and voila!


That's true! Maybe it's their whole plan! Mine take turns weaving side to side in front of me while I walk to feed them carrying hay for the horse in one hand and a large bucket with various scoops of feed in the other. I should probably make two trips but sometimes there just isn't time in the morning! And of course the goats do anything they can to get the horse hay because it must be SOOOO much better than theirs even though it comes from the exact same place... silly goats


----------



## emilieanne

WillowGem said:


> Oh, I have them walking in between my legs and trying to trip me...but mine aren't vampire goats...LOL!!
> Is that a special breed, emilieanne?


Heck yeah!(; lol it's called cassadaga . (Around here there's a city called cassadaga and people don't go there cause "everyone are vampires and witches")


----------



## Texas.girl

Well, today marks the beginning of not letting the goats out to graze and play, at least on the weekends, as deer hunting season begins today and the land on both sides of me is owned by absentee hunters. We heard lots of trucks pulling trailers on the road yesterday (trees block the view of the road). This is really a drag because there is lots to eat on our land (and next door) but not a lot in their goat enclosure. So I will have to feed purchased food to them so they don't go hungry. Hunters bring a lot of $$ to this area but I will be glad when that threat goes home.

Warning--These are not deer:


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , that's a drag alright...but better to be safe then sorry 
Your right , they do bring money in....but I know I couldnt wait for it to be over..just to have peace of mind.
I hope the days go by fast for you and without any problems.


----------



## Trickyroo

Your goats are all looking at you as if posing for the camera , 
so cute , lol. I love the little one lying down on the right of the pic


----------



## Trickyroo

emilieanne said:


> Heck yeah!(; lol it's called cassadaga . (Around here there's a city called cassadaga and people don't go there cause "everyone are vampires and witches")


I will take note of that , thanks


----------



## Texas.girl

Trickyroo said:


> Your goats are all looking at you as if posing for the camera ,
> so cute , lol. I love the little one lying down on the right of the pic


The diary goat on the right has a body that looks a lot like a deer from afar. She is beautiful but don't want a trigger happy hunter making a mistake. No one got out today except my 4 month old Boer wether and he was get a lesson on walking on a lease. Us humans are wearing orange vests now for safety. When I can find orange dog collars, I buy them for the goats.

I have a ton of horehound growing on my septic system. The plants are doing quite well because for some reason the goats will not eat it. But last spring I found out by accident they will eat it if I pull the plants up. I had pulled a bunch up and thrown them on the compost pile and the next day I spotted the crazy goats on top of my compost pile chowing down. So this morning I pulled up a bunch of plants (more then will fit in a wheel barrow) and we tossed them over the fence. All the goats started chowing down.


----------



## WillowGem

Texas.girl said:


> The diary goat on the right has a body that looks a lot like a deer from afar. She is beautiful but don't want a trigger happy hunter making a mistake.


She is really beautiful, she reminds me of a gazelle.
I think a bright orange collar would look lovely on her. 

Here in Michigan, bow hunting season is from October 1st to November 14th. Then on November 15th (my birthday ) the guns come out.
We always take care, and wear our orange, when out and about in the fields and woods at this time of year.


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , please be careful guys . 
I guess when you grow up in the area you get used to it , but that would scare me like crazy worrying about possibly getting shot...

And for the animals , wow thats alot of stress for you guys to have to deal with  

I hope the hunting season goes by fast and safely


----------



## Trickyroo

I would be painting my animals orange with polka dots during that season....and my kids if I had any , lolol.
And the husband if he is a keeper....


----------



## WillowGem

trickyroo said:


> i would be painting my animals orange with polka dots during that season....and my kids if i had any , lolol.
> And the husband if he is a keeper....


:laugh:


----------



## HaleyD

Anyone else going to have a late night tonight? Looks like I'll be working on a report because I procrastinated all weekend :mecry: Feel free to keep me company on here


----------



## ThreeHavens

Trickyroo said:


> And the husband if he is a keeper....


I don't know why, but this is hilarious to me.


----------



## Texas.girl

Orange/yellow makes me look ill. Great colors to wear to the ER to convince a doctor I am not well (naturally have a lot of color in my cheeks and have to be really sick before I look sick). I only moved out here Jan. 2010, before that lived in cities but always dreamed. Now I suddenly own a lot of orange. Got orange wind breakers, orange construction vests, an orange sweatshirt, and whenever I find them--orange dog collars for the goats. Saturday an orange goat coat arrived in the mail. For the next few months we will put on an orange vest when going outside to work. 

Last winter I came across a padded orange rain/wind jacket at Sams Club. Only size they had was a 2X. Turned out to be the perfect size. On cold days I would put my winter coat on and the orange jacket was big enough to go over my coat. If it wasn't cold enough for both, I just wore the orange jacket alone. Sleeves have velcro on them so I am able to make them stay around my wrists. I wish I had bought the entire stack but didn't think it would be such a great buy,


----------



## HaleyD

Geeze that's a lot to worry about, I worry about my goats enough as it is! I'm glad you take all those precautions though because a lot of people wouldn't and accidents can and do happen. 

I just finished my report :dazed: looks like I'll take a quick nap then get up and go to class! I think I've learned my lesson on procrastination this weekend...


----------



## Texas.girl

Glad you got your report done, but next time do not procrastinate.

A friend of mine volunteered for 10 years at the Visitors Center/Devil's Sinkhole Society (huge sinkhole where bats sleep during the warmer months. It is a really cool sight seeing millions of bats exit at dusk like a tornado from the sinkhole). She called up someone to confirm he was bringing out his family for the tour that night. She was told that a hunter had shot and killed his daughter the day before. It does happen. I never believe a hunter when they tell me, "I'm careful". I have seen to many news stories of people shooting folks accidently. 

I am hoping someday the property closest to my house comes up for sale, then I should be able to get it real cheap. Since I bought this property animals, etc. have arrived. I figure in a few years no one will want that property for a place to hunt and it will be unsellable as hunting property, making it unsellable period except to me. Then I will have a nice barrier between me and the hunters to the south at least.


----------



## Trickyroo

Woodhavenfarm said:


> I don't know why, but this is hilarious to me.


Well it's true ! lolol
Why paint him if you can just as well do without him ? :shrug:
( only kidding Bob ). :hug:
My hubby likes to read all the posts here too


----------



## HaleyD

That's awful I'm so sorry to hear that. I don't trust people either when they say they are safe hunters. I hunt occasionally and have nothing against guns, but things can always go wrong even when you are taking every precaution. I stopped going to a local gun range because of their lack of supervision of the range and not enforcing the rules. People would walk out onto the range to set up targets when the range was hot! Just because you think you are the only one there doesn't mean you don't have to follow the rules. Not worth the risk to keep going there. 

Luckily there aren't any hunting properties boarding my fenceline, however there are a lot of hunting ranches/resorts near me and they attract other deer to the fence and it causes a huge problem with people hitting deer while driving. Most of these ranches are located along a fairly desolate strip of highway that isn't lit at night and has a speed limit of 60mph. I always drive with my brights on at night but I swear I see at least one deer on the side of the road every morning. Thankfully I haven't hit one (knock on wood)


----------



## Trickyroo

If you cant be safe at a gun range , seriously , your better off walking off into the woods !! That is just absolutely crazy that is allowed to take place at a gun range !! Jeez 

Sorry HaleyD


----------



## WillowGem

Texas.girl, The Devil's sinkhole sounds very cool.
But how sad about that family, losing their daughter to a careless hunter. 

The owners of the hayfield that butts up to our property hunt back there, and also allow other hunters to use it, with permission. 
It's kind of scary, I'm always expecting a bullet to come whizzing through my window! 

Trickyroo, You are too funny! 
Hi Bob!! :wave:


----------



## Texas.girl

This past weekend was the beginning of deer hunting season. The population explodes around here with hunters, but the entire county only has a population of about 2000 people and it covers a lot of land. I can't remember the last time I have seen so much road kill, mostly small animals. I do see the occasional deer on the side of the road. But Saturday we went to a town I rarely go to and I lost count the number of road kill I past.

Earlier this year or last year (forget now) a man was shot and killed at a shooting range in San Antonio. It was at that range that I learned how to shoot a gun so it really caught my attention. I know there was an investigation to find out where the bullet came from (semi-rural area) but never heard anything more.


----------



## WillowGem

The time change is killing me.
It's getting dark already, and I want to go to bed...LOL!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh I know , I hate this time of year !
I love fall and spring , lol. I used to love summer , the hotter the better for me....but now , I cant stand the heat anymore !
Give me a sunny 60 degree day anytime 

I feel the change of the hours...all I want to do is sleep too !
But we get up with the daylight anyhow ,so it really doesnt matter I guess  
The animals feel it more I would think...they are used to getting fed at a certain time . I feed them in between the time change ,so they dont get too upset about it , lolol.


----------



## Texas.girl

Trickyroo said:


> Give me a sunny 60 degree day anytime


Today's morning low--59. By 8am I was thinking about shorts.


----------



## Cathy08

Same way here with the weather.


----------



## JaLyn

Anyone going to mcdonalds i'm hungry lol


----------



## Texas.girl

Yes, we will probably be stopping at mcD's for a drink and the bathroom on our way to the biiiggg city. Need to take care of some important business that can only be done in the biiiggg city. Do not like going to the biiggg city. From the time we start down our driveway, we should be pulling into McD's in an hour. See you there.


----------



## JaLyn

wooohooo texas i knew there was a good reason i liked you lol I sorry u gotsa go to the biiig city


----------



## Trickyroo

Texas.girl said:


> Today's morning low--59. By 8am I was thinking about shorts.


Rub it in Texas , just rub it in ...:mecry:


----------



## Trickyroo

JaLyn said:


> Anyone going to mcdonalds i'm hungry lol


If I had a horse I would go , no problem 
Taking the truck is out of the question right now


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> If I had a horse I would go , no problem
> Taking the truck is out of the question right now


I saw a horse tied up outside the bar in town a while back. :crazy:
Guess the guy didn't want a drunk driving ticket.

Speaking of McDonald's, I'm loving their peppermint mochas...I only wish they weren't seasonal.


----------



## Cathy08

They look like they enjoy getting their picture taken.


----------



## Trickyroo

My goats had no idea what to think about the snow !
Only a brave few dared to put their feet in it , lol.


----------



## WillowGem

Cathy08 said:


> They look like they enjoy getting their picture taken.


They're little hams! 

Trickyroo, I can't wait for the first big snow.
They were hiding out in the barn from the little flurry we had the other day. 
Seeing their reaction to snow on the ground will be a riot!

Although I don't see that happening too soon.
The forecast for today is upper 50's...then low 60's through the weekend! Woo-hoo!! :greengrin:
Looks like I'm cleaning the goat barn this weekend.


----------



## Texas.girl

It doesn't snow every year but last year we had a pretty good snowfall in January, a blizzard for this neck of the woods. People couldn't get out to go to church. It was Lawn Mower's first snow and Tiger's 2nd.


----------



## JaLyn

Well i didn't get mcdonalds yesterday but i did today..I'm hoping it snows next sat..i love to hunt when it's snowed..


----------



## ThreeHavens

Chick-Fil-A fan here. Anyone else like Chick-Fil-A?


----------



## WillowGem

I don't think we have Chick-Fil-A here in Michigan...we do have Kentucky Fried Chicken and Popeye's Chicken.
I love Burger King's breaded chicken sandwich, with extra mayo...I know, bad, bad, bad...but it tastes so good!


----------



## Texas.girl

I like Chick-Fil-A but none are close by. I have to drive over 2 hours to the big city and the biiggg city to locate any.

I like KFC. There use to be one in Kerrville, TX which is an hour from me. But they didn't pay their taxes and now no KFC

Use to eat at Burger King but never again if I can help it. Something not right with that chain. Got food poisoning at one and they denied everything and tried to convince me I had suddenly overnight developed a food allergy to their milkshake. I got sick and threw up within 30 minutes of consuming it. Never had a problem before then. At another location parts of the soda fountain fell into my drink and nothing was done about it. Even after I showed them the part I was ignored. I had to demand a new cup. Politely asking for a new cup didn't work, I had to get really bossy before they would give me a new cup. I was not compensated, not apologized too, nothing. I also had to call the health dept. on a third Burger King. Tried to complain to the manager (Down Syndrome employee filling the ice machine with bare hands and picking up spilled ice cubes) but was unable to do so. Manager not availabe at store and no number in the phone book. Maybe they are better in other states but not eating there again.


----------



## HaleyD

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Chick-Fil-A fan here. Anyone else like Chick-Fil-A?


YES! I'm addicted lol. I try not to go too often but there is one right outside the grocery store I shop at and it is soooo hard to pass up. I love the spicy chicken sandwhich! I just might have to go there for dinner


----------



## HaleyD

Texas.girl said:


> Use to eat at Burger King but never again if I can help it. Something not right with that chain. Got food poisoning at one and they denied everything and tried to convince me I had suddenly overnight developed a food allergy to their milkshake. I got sick and threw up within 30 minutes of consuming it. Never had a problem before then. At another location parts of the soda fountain fell into my drink and nothing was done about it. Even after I showed them the part I was ignored. I had to demand a new cup. Politely asking for a new cup didn't work, I had to get really bossy before they would give me a new cup. I was not compensated, not apologized too, nothing. I also had to call the health dept. on a third Burger King. Tried to complain to the manager (Down Syndrome employee filling the ice machine with bare hands and picking up spilled ice cubes) but was unable to do so. Manager not availabe at store and no number in the phone book. Maybe they are better in other states but not eating there again.


I agree. Not a fan of Burger King at all. I haven't had anything like that happen but they've always grossed me out for some reason. I don't think I've ever had good food at one. My boyfriend likes it and I'll agree to go with him every now and then but I can't make myself eat there no matter how hungry I am. Yuck


----------



## WillowGem

Now I want to try Chick-Fil-A! :mecry:

A friend posted this on my FB wall...I think it's hilarious, and so true!


----------



## Cathy08

I agree about Burger King,,not my favorite.


----------



## JaLyn

Now if we are talking favs i'd have to go with red lobster..oh gosh what i wouldn't give for me some lobster..yummy


----------



## Texas.girl

JaLyn, my ranch partner says "AMEN to that". You two can go have lobster, I will pass. Bad things happen when I eat fish and sea food.


----------



## Trickyroo

Mmmmmm lobster!
I can't get myself to eat any fast food anymore.
I used to LOVE it , but I got sick bad once.....really bad , and ever since 
then , I can't get myself to eat any of it. :shrug:

I will eat KFC though...it's just something about the smell of McD and the other burger places that turns my stomach....I guess bad memories 

But I will do a run if anybody needs their fix of McD or BK.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Well I don't eat from McD personally ... bad experience, and to be honest I was grossed out by the process the food went through. I try to stay away from all fast food as much as possible but ... doesn't always happen


----------



## JaLyn

Texas..sounds good to me lol..


----------



## WillowGem

Fast food used to gross me out too, unfortunately I got over it. 

My vote is for Olive Garden. 
Although Red Lobster is good too...their cheddar biscuits are to die for. :yum:


----------



## JaLyn

Willow oh they are...I'm so burnt out on cooking I could bout eat out every day but that won't be happening, too expensive lol


----------



## WillowGem

I don't cook much anymore either, JaLyn.
Thank goodness for Progresso soups and Jiffy mix.


----------



## Trickyroo

WillowGem said:


> Fast food used to gross me out too, unfortunately I got over it.
> 
> My vote is for Olive Garden.
> Although Red Lobster is good too...their cheddar biscuits are to die for. :yum:


Oh their biscuits are freakin crazy good :drool::drool:
I can just eat a couple of baskets of those , lolol


----------



## HaleyD

Mmm Olive Garden.. I love their sald dressing! And the bread sticks are pretty good too.


----------



## Trickyroo

Olive Gardens breadsticks I hear are soooooo good , lol.
Surprisingly I havent had Olive yet , and theres one right in the area !
Hmmmm.....could tonight be a Olive nite ?


----------



## Texas.girl

There are a couple of places in town (15 miles away) to eat and they are okay, just okay. An hour drive away there are 4 McD, 3 Dairy Queens, and a bunch of other fast foods. No Olive Garden, but there is a Chili's. There are some really good places that are not chains to eat. I mostly buy soda at McD--only $1. Occasionally one of their $1 sandwhiches to eat on the road. We mostly cook from scratch. I own 2 fridges but would love a freezer too and a bigger pantry.


----------



## HaleyD

Yeah its a 45 minute drive to the city where all the restaraunts are so I dont eat out too often. Usually only if I'm going to the store or something. My little tiny town is 15 mins away and the only restaraunt they really have is a burger king. Gross


----------



## Cathy08

I am not looking forward to the snow. Today we got our hay in for the winter. We only have 2 goats so I got 30 bales. I was told 15 would be plenty but wanted to make sure.


----------



## Texas.girl

Went to local town yesterday (15 miles away). There is one eating place we prefer to go too, not because it is really good but because we are friends with the owner. There are only 3 places to get food in town, including the gas station, so not a lot of choice anyway. It was 9:30ish when we got to town and so was hoping for danish, but not on the menu. Instead he had coffee and I had ice tea and we shared a huge pancake. Sign says taking suggestions so when owner/friend walked by we said hello and I made a suggestion.

Picked up a bale of alfalfa while in town. No place to store it so sitting in a cart covered with a tarp. Ranch partner is trying to build a box to store the bale in but wind has been really really really bad the last couple of days and he is having trouble working outside. Someday a shed to store all the animal food will be built but probably not tell next year.:sigh:


----------



## WillowGem

Cathy08 said:


> I am not looking forward to the snow. Today we got our hay in for the winter. We only have 2 goats so I got 30 bales. I was told 15 would be plenty but wanted to make sure.


My husband just ordered 25 bales from our neighbor.
We were thinking 20 bales for the two goats, but decided to go with 25...from what I hear that should be enough.  
It's my first winter with goats, but with no browse, I'm sure they are going to be eating much more hay in the winter.

Texas.girl, I would love a shed to store hay in too...maybe someday. 
We weren't sure where were going to store 25 bales! 
But the neighbor we bought it from says he will store it for us, and deliver a couple bales at a time, as we need them. 

Our closest BIG city is a 30 minute drive.
We are smack dab in between two small towns, a 10 minute drive each way...one of them does have a tiny little restaurant that has a pretty good breakfast...I'm not sure about danish though. 

Trickyroo, You must try Olive Garden, it's so yummmy!
The hubby is taking me there next week for my birthday. :dance:


----------



## Trickyroo

I will definitely try Olive ! Maybe tonight , lol.
Should I bring back anything for you guys


----------



## Texas.girl

WillowGem said:


> But the neighbor we bought it from says he will store it for us, and deliver a couple bales at a time, as we need them.


What a nice neighbor.


----------



## Cathy08

That is funny,,relates to the old saying "Be careful what you wish for"


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> I will definitely try Olive ! Maybe tonight , lol.
> Should I bring back anything for you guys


Lasagna, please!


----------



## Trickyroo

Lasagna sounds delicious 
I just gave my parrots some pasta , they love it !
Watching them eat spaghetti is hysterical to say the least ,lol
Especially wen two are eating one strand  
So funny


----------



## Trickyroo

Trickyroo, You must try Olive Garden, it's so yummmy!
The hubby is taking me there next week for my birthday. :dance:[/QUOTE]

Sooooooo , we are going to have Birthday Girl next week........:dance:
Hmmmmmmmm........onder:


----------



## Texas.girl

One order of shrimp alfredo penne for him and I'll take the never ending pasta bowl please. I am sure the goats will be happy to eat any leftovers:cake:


----------



## HaleyD

Trickyroo said:


> I will definitely try Olive ! Maybe tonight , lol.
> Should I bring back anything for you guys


Chicken Scampi for me!!


----------



## Texas.girl

While you are in town can you call AT&T and ask them to plllleeeeeaaaassssseeeee fix the cell tower in the 78880 area? Into week 2 of service problems.


----------



## JaLyn

Everytime i come on here i talk about food lol..


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , let's change subjects .......hmmmmm
Birds , cats , let's just leave dogs out of this one , lol.
How bouts TV shows ?


----------



## GTAllen

How about movies? Saw Skyfall on Saturday night. Bond, James Bond


----------



## Texas.girl

Can someone please call my friend in Rocksprings, TX to let him know we will be in town Wednesday afternoon after the Turkey dinner Senior Center fund raiser to install the kitchen sink.


----------



## Trickyroo

Roflmao


----------



## Trickyroo

Guys , Im being cut off 
My hubby is revolting because I spend so much time on here 

Can you believe him 

Well , until I get permission to come back on......:mecry:

pssst....i got my iPhone in the barn :ROFL:


----------



## Texas.girl

What's an iPhone? Is it one of those gadgets you need a working cell tower to use?


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> Guys , Im being cut off
> My hubby is revolting because I spend so much time on here
> 
> Can you believe him
> 
> Well , until I get permission to come back on......:mecry:
> 
> pssst....i got my iPhone in the barn :ROFL:


LOL...my husband's response every time I say "'m going to use the computer.", is..."See you tomorrow!" 
I do believe I hear sarcasm in that response. :shocked: 

So the weather this morning wasn't too bad, besides the rain.
By the time I got done feeding and loving on the goats, the temperature had dropped 10 degrees!
It's now 30 degrees colder than it was this morning...with a chance of snow for tonight! 

Yes, Trickyroo...I'll be 29, AGAIN, next week...heehee :cake:
And I'm not saying how many 29th's I've already had!


----------



## Trickyroo

I was 29 a few times to , then you get over it , lololol.

Would you believe they found a total of nine alligators on Long Island ?
They just found number nine in a window well here in Suffolk !
Someone must either have access to a incubator and hatched a bunch , then let them go , or someone had a sale on them somewhere.
Im not trying to be funny, it is animal abuse , but its the strangest thing to find nine of them !! I think this person or people let them go when they got to big and they couldnt feed or house them anymore ...
I really dont think it was individual cases , just too hard to imagine that that many people happen to have alligators here....idk.
You cant make this poop up , can you ? Stupid human tricks


----------



## Texas.girl

WillowGem said:


> So the weather this morning wasn't too bad, besides the rain.
> By the time I got done feeding and loving on the goats, the temperature had dropped 10 degrees!
> It's now 30 degrees colder than it was this morning...with a chance of snow for tonight!


Saturday I had shorts on. Yesterday was cool but no sweater needed. Today it was cold. It took everything in me to go outside to feed the animals. That wind was not helpful. Tonight a freeze warning has been anounced.:window:

Wonder if I can convince the goats to go on a spiritual fast for a few days:whatgoat:


----------



## HaleyD

Texas.girl said:


> Saturday I had shorts on. Yesterday was cool but no sweater needed. Today it was cold. It took everything in me to go outside to feed the animals. That wind was not helpful. Tonight a freeze warning has been anounced.:window:
> 
> Wonder if I can convince the goats to go on a spiritual fast for a few days:whatgoat:


Yep I'm between Dallas and Waco and the wind was insane over the weekend, I heard its supposed to get in the 30s tonight, my goaties aren't going to be too happy about that. It's ffffreezing in the morning when its time to feed, I used to feed every morning since my boyfriend leaves earlier than me, but he's going to have to start helping if it gets much colder!


----------



## Texas.girl

HaleyD said:


> Yep I'm between Dallas and Waco and the wind was insane over the weekend, I heard its supposed to get in the 30s tonight, my goaties aren't going to be too happy about that. It's ffffreezing in the morning when its time to feed, I used to feed every morning since my boyfriend leaves earlier than me, but he's going to have to start helping if it gets much colder!


The wind here was really severe. Need to be out building but just couldn't be outside it was so bad. Much better today. But it sure was a cold morning. Weather man gave me a 40% chance of freeze tonight. My main concern is my Special Needs wether who spent the hot summer laying in the sun. Keeping a close eye on him for any signs he is cold. Bought him a coat just in case. I am fortunate, I have help in the mornings. We have twins to give a bottle too, plus the other animals to tend too. Nice having one of us take care of the bottles while the other one tends to the others.


----------



## JaLyn

I can't keep up with you girls..i need to check in more often i'm thinking lol..last i was here we were talking food..Now i see we are talking weather..it turned off really cold here today..well cold for me lol..


----------



## Trickyroo

bor-ing 

Does anybody elses goats love to roll in new straw/shavings ?
My Manchie goes ga ga over it , lolol. 
She practically does headstands when I add new stuff in their stall.


----------



## WillowGem

LOL, JaLyn...I'm always willing to talk about food. 

Texas.girl, I hope your little wether stays warm, poor guy. 

HaleyD, It's been unbelievably windy here that past couple days.
My back yard is full of branches that were blown off the trees.
But with the cold and wind today, I just couldn't bring myself to go out there and clean them up. Brrrrrr! :snowhat:

Wow, Trickyroo...that does seem like an awful lot of alligators on the loose.
I mean one is too many, but nine!?!?!


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> bor-ing
> 
> Does anybody elses goats love to roll in new straw/shavings ?
> My Manchie goes ga ga over it , lolol.
> She practically does headstands when I add new stuff in their stall.


Nah, my boys aren't rollers...but they love to eat the new stuff.
Have I mentioned that they're little piggies?


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh no , they got them all and they were only about two and half , three foot long , lolol The officer who caught one was dressed in a life vest , winter waterproof gear , the whole nine yards and he was only in 3ft od water , lololol. I almost fell off the couch hysterical laughing , then he's holding the gator with two hands and he almost lost his footing while walking towards the camera ! This guy almost pooped in his pants when he almost fell , lolo. I think he was petrified of the gator...
I mean , yes they are dangerous , but its not like if he dropped it it was going to leap up and chop his head off !!! OMG , it was so funny !
Wish I couldve taped it , lolol.


----------



## GTAllen

This 26 degree the past two mornings has been a good morning slap in face, after this prolonged indian summer.


----------



## Texas.girl

Trickyroo said:


> Does anybody elses goats love to roll in new straw/shavings ?
> My Manchie goes ga ga over it , lolol.
> She practically does headstands when I add new stuff in their stall.


Have not seen anyone rolling but have seen Lawn Mower (Boer doe) rubbing against the bales, using them as a scratching post. Recently I bought a bunch of straw bales and put them in the garden. Going to do some straw bale gardening this spring. Let the goats in the garden with the purpose of eating up all the weeds in there and instead they all started munching on the straw bales.:scratch:



Trickyroo said:


> Oh no , they got them all and they were only about two and half , three foot long , lolol The officer who caught one was dressed in a life vest , winter waterproof gear , the whole nine yards and he was only in 3ft od water , lololol. I almost fell off the couch hysterical laughing , then he's holding the gator with two hands and he almost lost his footing while walking towards the camera ! This guy almost pooped in his pants when he almost fell , lolo. I think he was petrified of the gator...
> I mean , yes they are dangerous , but its not like if he dropped it it was going to leap up and chop his head off !!! OMG , it was so funny !
> Wish I couldve taped it , lolol.


Do you ever watch Animal Cops Miami? That officer needs to get a lesson from that guy on the program who catches alagators and other reptiles and animals people want relocated. He has caught some pretty huge alagators. I would have no trouble catching a 3 foot alagator (as long as I had gloves on and some duct tape) but not what this guy in Miami catches--no way.


----------



## Trickyroo

Nothing better to wake me up in the morning , lol.
Walk out the door and " slap" 20 degrees saying "morning" !


----------



## Trickyroo

Texas I haveseenthose guys,funny how they handle it like a walk in the park ,lolol.
I think the guys here do need a lesson from them , but then again ,
Who would expect to have to catch a gator on Long Island , lolol.

I think they are just used to cat hung raccoons ,etc....


----------



## Texas.girl

As many of you know I live in a pretty remote area. That means no trash pickup. Not long after moving here I developed an easy and logical way to handle garbage but for some reason my ranch partner just can't seem to get it right. First, I have 3 garbage cans for recycling. One for paper, one for plastic, and one for metal/glass. I have a box by the back door for anything that will go in the burn barrel. I have added to my system 3 buckets. One bucket is for scraps the goats love to eat, one bucket is for his worms to eat (he likes to fish and I need compost) and the last bucket is for meat scrapes to feed the raccoons, vultures, etc. This is such an easy system I just don't understand why he keeps putting things in the wrong receptable.:shrug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Texas , it's been like that for ages , it's just the way it is , lolol
I have accepted the fact that I will be putting things in their rightful place or putting container covers completely ,for the rest of my life, 
Except it with a smile


----------



## Texas.girl

It is a bit complicated. He does well with the recycling but keeps forgetting not to throw banana peels away. The goats LOVE banana peels. Shame on him for thowing in the trash can (and we do have to take a bag of trash to town to dispose of once in awhile) good food like banana peels.


----------



## HaleyD

Texas.girl said:


> It is a bit complicated. He does well with the recycling but keeps forgetting not to throw banana peels away. The goats LOVE banana peels. Shame on him for thowing in the trash can (and we do have to take a bag of trash to town to dispose of once in awhile) good food like banana peels.


Everyone is always saying their goats love banana peels, but mine wont touch them! I try all the time, but they literally turn their noses up at them... Crazy goats


----------



## WillowGem

Mine too, HaleyD...they like bananas, but not the peels! 
But mine don't care for raisins either, and everyone else's goats love them. :shrug:

I hear ya, GTAllen...it was in the 20's here this morning...Brrrrr!


----------



## HaleyD

WillowGem said:


> Mine too, HaleyD...they like bananas, but not the peels!
> But mine don't care for raisins either, and everyone else's goats love them. :shrug:
> 
> I hear ya, GTAllen...it was in the 20's here this morning...Brrrrr!


Mine will eat dried bananas, but not fresh for some reason. They aren't a big fan of raisins either! Their favorite thing is Skittles


----------



## Texas.girl

Okay, now this makes a lot sinceonder:
For almost 2 weeks now I have been having trouble with my cell phone. I am not alone, lots of folks have around here. Last week I made several attempts to complain but kept being told there is nothing wrong. Right, none of us outside of town can make any calls but nothing is wrong.:wallbang: Over the weekend I started posting complaints on fb. Finally AT&T asked me to email them with my problems, but only after I had posted a dozen angry posts. :GAAH: So yesterday I sent them an email. Told them exactly where the tower is located (Rocksprings, TX--visiable to the naked eye), along with my address and contact info. Now keep in mind I am screaming no one out here can make any calls or text. So how does AT&T respond, well limited service was restored this afternoon and they had sent me a voice mail and then a text message from AT&T Urgent Care asking me to please call them because they cannot find my address on the map. :crazy:


----------



## WillowGem

Wow, Texas.girl... I can understand why you're :wallbang:


----------



## Texas.girl

My ranch partner decided to change his address to this place so he could get his mail faster. Today he received an official confirmation letter from the USPS telling him if he does not receive any mail to let them know. Which means he is to notify the USPS if he does not receive the letter they just sent him. Makes as much since as AT&T expecting me to receive their call and text requesting me to call them so they can get more info on locating the tower that is not working.


----------



## GTAllen

I hear your frustration. People ask "what's your address? I will put it in my gps and get to your house." Good luck with that. Most people don't understand directions like 4 miles west of town turn north, 2nd section line turn east go 3/4 of mile, turn south into the pasture cross the cattle guard, and take the fork to the left for a 1/4 mile and park by the hay bales. I had to go find the dish network installer who was lost.


----------



## Texas.girl

I live exactly 1 mile from from the Hwy. There are 15 mail boxes, count them 15 mail boxes at the beginning of the county road I live off of, yet people sometimes can't even find that spot. From there you drive exactly half a mile and then turn right (no other way to go). After turning you drive exactly 4/10ths of a mile to the beginning of my driveway. We have solar lights and a red reflector there too, but the DirecTV guy missed it. My driveway is exactly 1/10th of a mile long. People still panic and can't find it. After UPS and FedEx both said they had no idea where we were, and refused to delivery our packages or even call us to get directions, we went out and made our own street sign and nailed it to a power pole. The county road now shows up on GPS (use to not) but my road does not (just a line-no name). It is not that hard to find me but I have to go out to the Hwy a lot and lead people to my place.


----------



## Trickyroo

Our house is way off the road and not visible at all.
People get to the driveway and call us saying they "think" they 
are here ,lol. What's so hard about , " follow the gravel road to the gate , we will know you are there and come to let you in " ?
Its not rocket science and you wont be able to find us on GPS either.
It will leave you exactly where we told you , lololol. And they still
get lost , lolol


----------



## Texas.girl

WillowGem, what I have gone through with this cell phone disruption is not the first time or the last time. AT&T must think rural folks have no brain cells based on how we are treated. But they prove time and time again they do not listen to the customer and probably lack brain cells. Moved here Jan. 2010. First year the tower/system broke every other month (not an exaggeration). 2011 it broke 2 to 4 times (can't remember for sure). So far this year it has broken 3 times at least. Will not be surprised if it breaks again before the end of the year. EVERY TIME I and others call to report a problem we are told the dumbest things, such as there is no tower, live to far to access the signal, need to update sim card in new phone, etc. Everyone out here can share stupid things we have heard. One lady, after I told her several times that there is only 1 tower out here that I can access and I must drive at 70mph for 45 minutes before I can reach the next closest tower--told me to remove the battery from my phone and insert it again because sometimes the phone will connect to another tower that works. And they wonder why we get so irritated with them. And of course, we are always told no one has reported any problems only to go to town and learn dozens of people have called complaining.


----------



## MOgoatlady

Texas, you have my sympathy! You may mention that you are about to cancel your contract and use (insert their biggest competitor here), and that your friends and neighbors are going to be switching as well. nothing like loosing money to make them jump to attention


----------



## Texas.girl

MOgoatlady said:


> Texas, you have my sympathy! You may mention that you are about to cancel your contract and use (insert their biggest competitor here), and that your friends and neighbors are going to be switching as well. nothing like loosing money to make them jump to attention


Unfortantely, there is NO competitor here. Even AT&T towers are few and far between. There are huge sections between here and El Paso where there is no service period, I am talking about 100's of miles of no service. The only tower I can connect to provides Edge. Forget 3G or 4G. I live 1 mile from a paved road and no service once there. Then I have no bars for another 30 miles.


----------



## WillowGem

Jeez, Texas.girl, I hope you can get it sorted out soon.
That has to be so frustrating. :hair:

I can't believe Thanksgiving is next week already! 
Hopefully I'll be out of my birthday food coma by then.


----------



## Texas.girl

Technically I can now make phone calls. The only problem is everyone complains they cannot understand what I am saying. People complain I break up a lot. I am also having tons of problems with dropped calls. I own a zBoost (highly recommend) that boosts the signal inside the house. After I installed it I stopped having dropped calls and the number of bars I get increased. Since all this begun, it is even worse then before I bought the zBoost. Strange thing is we can have 5 bars but not be able to make a phone call. What is even stranger is that twice now I have received voice mails from AT&T wanting me to call them so that I can help them locate the tower that is not working even though I told them in an email where the tower is located and that it is the only tower I have access too. Not sure how they expect me to receive a call from them when my phone cannot get a signal? Why they have never tried emailing me is a mystery. Wanting to be helpful I forwarded my orignal email to the address I had been given the first time and highlighted the location of the tower, plus told them 4 more times where the tower is. Maybe now they will think to actually look in the place I told them to look at in the first place.:sigh:


----------



## Texas.girl

WillowGem said:


> Hopefully I'll be out of my birthday food coma by then.


You don't have any idea what a birthday food coma is like. Try having a birthday on Christmas day! That's a food coma.


----------



## Trickyroo

lololol , yeah , that sounds like a good reason for a food coma


----------



## Trickyroo

Texas.girl said:


> You don't have any idea what a birthday food coma is like. Try having a birthday on Christmas day! That's a food coma.


Texas ? Did we miss your birthday ?


----------



## Texas.girl

You missed my birthday in 2011, but unless I slept to much last night Christmas has not arrived yet.


----------



## WillowGem

texas.girl said:


> you missed my birthday in 2011, but unless i slept to much last night christmas has not arrived yet.


Hmmm, I can't get the smilies to work, so....*ROFL!! *

Holey Coyotes...they were a-howling early this morning. 
I've never heard them that loud, or that many at a time!
Sure makes me glad I lock the boys up at night.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ha ha ha


----------



## Texas.girl

Have had a song stuck in my head for 2 days now. :hammer:


----------



## HaleyD

Texas.girl said:


> Have had a song stuck in my head for 2 days now. :hammer:


I hate that. And for some reason I usually get songs I don't like stuck in my head


----------



## WillowGem

Like "The Wheels on the Bus Go Round and Round"?

You're singing it now, aren't you?


----------



## Texas.girl

WillowGem--shame on you.


----------



## Trickyroo

La La La La , I cant hear you !!!!!!!


----------



## WillowGem

So I just gave the boys some butterscotch flavored selenium gel.
I'm now covered in bright yellow-orange spatters...little brats! 
Guess it's not as palatable as it's claimed to be...hehehe!


----------



## Texas.girl

Our kids are soooo unappreciative of all we do for them. Every morning we remove our 11 week old twins from the kennel (where shelter is available for them) over to the garden (where there is food available to them). Today my ranch partner went out, gave our twins their bottle, then walked them over the garden to join our five month old wether for the day. He then grabbed some alfalfa for everyone but before he could put the alfalfa in its designated spot, the twins tripped him and he fell, throwing the alfalfa onto the ground. Even though he was laying there moaning, not a single one of our kids came over to see how he was. Those little spoiled brats just ran over to the alfalfa and started gobbling the stuff down. We sure have some ungrateful kids.


----------



## WillowGem

I'm always saying how much my goats love me, because they're constantly screaming for me.
But deep down in my heart, I know it's because I'm the food bearer...LOL!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Well my hubby says that all the goats are "mommy's girls"
because no matter how many times he visits them or gives them extra hay and treats they all call for "mmaaaa"


----------



## WillowGem

Speaking of "mmaaaa", my boys have been so unbelievably loud today! 
They're as quiet as can be when I'm with them...but as soon as I dare leave the pen they're screaming their sweet little faces off...Sheesh!


----------



## HaleyD

WillowGem said:


> Speaking of "mmaaaa", my boys have been so unbelievably loud today!
> They're as quiet as can be when I'm with them...but as soon as I dare leave the pen they're screaming their sweet little faces off...Sheesh!


My boys have been shockingly quiet today. I loaded them up and made the 4 hour trip to my parents house for Thanksgiving today and when I got them into their tiny backyard I was for sure they would scream their heads off but nope! It was like when they used to live there- they just quietly went into their pen and went to sleep! I guess that beats screaming but I was shocked that they didn't make a peep.


----------



## Texas.girl

I have 11 week old twins boys. Food has been a struggle with these boys. First they refused to even try grain or pellets. They would sniff and walk away even when they saw our 5 month old wether gobble them down. Then I would throw all sorts of greens for them to eat, stuff the bigger goats love, but the boys would only eat grass and Mountain Cedar needles (which their tummies are not mature enough to digest yet). Grrrr. Trying to feed these guys has been frustrating. With winter coming on I bought a bale of alfalfa which the boys loved, and of course they loved their bottle. Well, last week they FINALLY discovered grain is yummy and now they will not take their bottle if we give them grain first. So we have to give them their bottle, and then provide them with grain and alfalfa. None of my other kids were picky like these boys are.


----------



## WillowGem

Texas.girl, Arthur and Merlin are my first goats ever.
They didn't like anything but hay for the longest time, they wouldn't try anything...fruits, veggies, treats, until they were about 4-5 months old.
I was wondering if I had super picky goats...but they've turned into quite the little piggies...LOL!! 

HaleyD, That's so great that you can take your boys to Thanksgiving with you.
My family would probably go into shock if I drove up with a car full of goats. 

So, I'm at the gas station this morning, waiting for my tank to fill.
All of a sudden, two peacocks go strutting through the parking lot...it was so funny, and the looks on some of the peoples faces were priceless. 
I guess right now those birds are just thankful they're not turkeys!


----------



## Texas.girl

About a half hour drive from me is a corner grocery store with a gas station. They sell fantastic home made jerkey there. They are in the middle of no where, at the intersection of two highways. You do not want to buy gas there, they don't even bother to post the price anymore. Well, there are some peacocks living around there too. I have taken pictures of them. I never know when they will be at the store or somewhere else. This place really is in the middle of nowhere, but it is a busy place.


----------



## WillowGem

This cracks me up! :slapfloor:


----------



## Texas.girl

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the United States.


----------



## Trickyroo

Right back at ya


----------



## Texas.girl

This opening stores on Thanksgiving day really irks me. My ranch partner's youngest son was forced to work (or get fired) all day long at a Wal-Mart that stayed open all day Thanksgiving day. Heard on TV Wal-Mart was going to provide the employees with turkey, but we have not heard from him since Wednesday so no idea if he actually got that meal. No matter what, he spent the day at work dealing with greedy customers instead of seeing his dad who he really misses. First time in his life he didn't get to spend Thanksgiving with his dad. This trend of stores being open is terrible.


----------



## Texas.girl

No one has posted for a week. Does that mean I win:dance:

What do I win? A working AT&T cell tower would be a fantastic present. I sure hope I win a working AT&t cell tower.ray:


----------



## WillowGem

Texas.girl said:


> No one has posted for a week. Does that mean I win:dance:
> 
> What do I win?


How about a years supply of.....BRAND NEW PALLETS!!!


----------



## Texas.girl

WillowGem said:


> How about a years supply of.....BRAND NEW PALLETS!!!


I'll take it


----------



## Trickyroo

Or a lava lamp.


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> Or a lava lamp.


Groovy!! 

...or socks!!


----------



## Texas.girl

There is no electricity out in the goat area so a lava lamp won't be useful. But pallets or a working AT&T cell phone tower would sure be useful.


----------



## Trickyroo

Battery operated lava lamps ?
And the pallets


----------



## Texas.girl

Love those pallets. Getting use to not having a working AT&T cell phone tower. It is a pain in the you know what, but it is clear AT&T has no plans to really fix it as they are suppose to be upgrading the tower to 3G or 4G (been told both). Anyway, towers break a lot. Pallets will last much longer. So I want pallets. Send me pallets.


----------



## Trickyroo

I wish I could send you pallets


----------



## Texas.girl

Trickyroo said:


> I wish I could send you pallets


So do I.


----------



## WillowGem

Oooh, I hope my Secret Santa sends pallets! 

This video is so precious...I love it!


----------



## Texas.girl

I just finished building a temporary shelter for my kids because the weatherman said it will be in the high 20's Tuesday morning. I haven't even seen a freeze yet. Well, what the kids werre doing in that video is what my kids were doing on the shelter I was trying to build. 

Hope my Secret Santa sends me pallets too


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow high of 20 degrees ! Eww thats cold !!

Those days arent far off for us Im sure....brrrrrrr


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh that video is priceless !
Thanks for sharing that


----------



## Texas.girl

Trickyroo said:


> Wow high of 20 degrees ! Eww thats cold !!
> 
> Those days arent far off for us Im sure....brrrrrrr


I agree. Now he is saying we could see 23-25f. It hardly ever gets below 30 here. I can usually count the number freezes we have each year on one hand, two at most. So I will really be surprised if it gets that cold here.

Right now I have a short sleeve shirt on. Been in the 70's daily lately.


----------



## WillowGem

We had overnight temps in the 20's all last week. 
This morning it was 40, and it felt warm. 
But the snow and cold is on it's way back in...bleh!


----------



## Texas.girl

WillowGem--freezing temps are expected in Michigan. But I am only about 90 miles from Mexico.

Blizzard of 2012 (last winter) 
Lawn Mower's first snow.


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow! The crazy weather changes we have been having scares me a lot.
And I think it will only get worse.


----------



## WillowGem

Texas.girl, I saw on the Weather Channel that your temps are going to drop drastically.
Stay warm, and keep those goaties warm.

Well, I'm on nurse duty today...hubby has the flu! 
We thought it was food poisoning, as he got sick last night a couple hours after we ate dinner. 
But this morning he has a fever, a headache and his body aches all over, poor guy. 

My finger are crossed that I don't get it...I'm usually the sickly one. 
So I'm off to the store for popsicles, Gatorade and flu meds. :goattruck:


----------



## Texas.girl

WillowGem, we are doing our best to prepare. It seems every year we drop a good 20 to 30 degrees within hours. Wore short sleeves to church this morning (hot inside that church). I always think about the folks who lived here before radio. You get up and it is warm outside and you go out to tend to the fields or livestock (so you are not close to the house) and then a front comes through. The temps can drop really fast sometimes. Front is due tonight so today should be an okay day. Sure hope the front pushes all the fog out of here. It has been really foggy lately. I had to drive really slow this morning to church due to the fog. It was bad.


----------



## Trickyroo

Stay warm Texas 

WillowGem , I hope your hubby recovers quickly , the flu can be so 
nasty . I hope you don't get it as well. I hear the Airborn effervescent tablets work well but you need to take them ASAP ....

My hubby has been sick for a couple of weeks now , it has lingered with him for so long , he just can't kick it ! I have been sick on and off too.
It seems to stick around for a day or two with me , then I feel better , then all of a sudden Im like " wow , I don't feel so good ".
Idk, it's a nasty virus or whatever that seems to be impossible to get out of the house ! I'm so afraid of getting the flu! I had it once REALLY BAD one year , I'll never forget it !!!

Stay warm and be healthy guys


----------



## ThreeHavens

Stay well everyone! I got the sickies too. :C


----------



## Texas.girl

I have managed to stay healthy but my poor ranch partner. First he came down with a nasty cold. Before he got over that his foot swelled up. he was dealing with both issues when a distant relative living in his house passed away Tuesday's ago. He was forced to go back to the city to deal with all that while recovering from a cold and his foot. Foot got worse so Friday's ago he spent the entire day in the ER. They finally decided he had a foot infection and put him on antibiotics. Foot still not better. he finally came home this past Friday and woke up Saturday a soprono. Poor guy is feeling even worse today. Foot still bad. Going to try and get him into see his doc tomorrow.


----------



## Trickyroo

Good luck with your ranch partner Texas , I hope he gets himself to his doctor and gets what he needs to get his foot better and get rid of his cold. Its a good thing he has you there for him


----------



## Texas.girl

I need this keyboard cleaned on my lap top. the number "2" and a few other keys don't want to type. I have to hit those keys hard and sometimes several times. Just noticed in my last post above the number two didn't type twice. I tried to type--"2 Tuesdays ago" and "2 Fridays ago".


----------



## WillowGem

Awww, Laura...I hope you and your hubby get well soon.
It's so much worse when it lingers.
I had the flu really bad once too, a few years back I laid down for a nap on Christmas Eve, feeling just fine, and woke up with a 102 temp, and all the other fun stuff that goes along with it! 

Texas.girl, I hope your ranch partner gets that foot infection under control.
That's so scary. Is he diabetic? My hubby is, and I'm always after him to take proper care of his feet.
I joke with him that I'm already taller than he is, how will we look if he loses his feet.  
Got to lighten it up with humor, right? 

The nasty weather is here!
We've had a rain/snow mix all day...everything has a coating of ice on it.
Even the grass on the lawn is slippery.


----------



## HaleyD

It's so windy outside! I've been up since 3am because the wind is so loud, it sounds like its ripping the house apart!


----------



## Texas.girl

WillowGem--ranch partner is diabetic. He has been on antibiotics but the sweeling has not gone down. His foot is red. He has celluitis (sp?). I am hoping he can get an appt. today but I think the VA clinic an hour away from us has an urgent care clinic so that should be available if necessary. Besides his foot I want a doc to look at his throat. Just make sure it is nothing severe.

As for getting sick on Christmas--I can beat you. I was born on Dec. 25. I woke up with a bad case of the flu on my 21st birthday. So I was sick with the flu on my 21st birthday, on Christmas day. Talk about a bad deal. A few years ago I got the flu again. I spent the morning of Christmas eve in the ER with a 102.8 temp unable to keep anything down--including broth.


----------



## GTAllen

OMG :snowcheese: 20 degrees and a dry snow dust. Weather said 15 degrees  for tonight. I want to move back to Arizona or South Texas.


----------



## Texas.girl

GTAllen--I am in Southwest Texas (Edwards County-Rocksprings--1 hour west of Kerrville). No snow here but at 7:30am the temp outside is 31f. Tonight could be in the low 20's. Just broke up ice covering the kids water.


----------



## Trickyroo

Texas , I hope this years Christmas/Birthday is flu free and wonderful for you .


----------



## Texas.girl

Took ranch partner to the VA today. They ordered some blood tests and gave him a new antibiotic. Sure hope this one heals that foot of his. Nurse looked in his throat and said it was not red so probably allergies. Mountain Cedar trees are starting to pollinate and keeps allergiests very busy around here. Goats love Mountain Cedar but everyone else, including animals hate the trees. So I gave him some Allegra I have on hand so hopefully that will help his throat/voice.


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , glad you took him in for tests. Get those antibiotics into him ..
Your a great nurse there Texas  
Im praying for good results back  Keep us posted.
And if it means anything to him , tell him we all wish him to get well very soon


----------



## Texas.girl

Burrrr. it is 3am. I woke up hungry so I just ate dinner again (leftovers). It is 32 outside. Every time I see the news our expected low this morning drops. Last night they said 17 to 20f for the Hill Country. Hill Country is a big area so hopefully he is wrong for my part of the Hill Country. I gave ranch partner an allegra last night at dinner (had some here at the house). He just woke up and noticed the dining room light on so he came out here for a minute. He is still coughing but his voice sounds normal again. So maybe the allegra is helping him some. As for the foot--made him take 1 antibiotic as soon as we got into the car after getting them. You take it twice a day. So had him take a 2nd pill before bed. Hopefully this one will work. I think I am going to go back to bed now. Cold outside and chilly in the house. Plus, I am tired.


----------



## JaLyn

Scooch over Texas it's my turn to be last..I just love my lil dancin guy hehe


----------



## Trickyroo

He's mine now


----------



## Trickyroo

My guys can do the macaren
Just look at them go


----------



## Texas.girl

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


Only got down to 29F at my place. 
I know a friend west of me got down to 20f at 7am. 
I went outside at 6am in the dark to check on the goats and it was 29f outside. Everyone was happy. Last night I put a sleeveless jersey on Sport (spent the summer lying in the sun). Somehow he got the jersey off but was not shaking. So now I know Sport is okay when it drops to 29F.


----------



## GTAllen

15F this morning.  I am moving to the tropics!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yesterday it was near sixty degrees ! It was still a little warm last night so I thought about leaving their doors open.
After walking around thinking about this I decided to leave one door open and left.
I looked at the weather forecast and it said the temps would drop through the night and it would be cold the morning !
So I went back out and peeked in on them. They were all sleeping in a pile , lolol. So cute . I closed their top doors quietly.
I can't stand being undecisive about what to do when it comes to leaving their doors and windows open . Im always afraid of them getting draft.


----------



## Texas.girl

:window: One benefit of living in the south is when the sun comes out it warms up fast. It is 8:50am and already 37f outside. Should be warm enough this afternoon for my ranch partner to finish building the hay feeder.


----------



## Trickyroo

How's he feeling Texas ? Hopefully the antibiotics kicked in 
( no pun intended )
It rained here for three or four , I lost count,straight days .
I will be out all day today , if I ever get my butt of this laptop !


----------



## GTAllen

What is this "rain" stuff you talk about?


----------



## Trickyroo

lolol. I would love to send it to you next time we have it for days straight  It makes me crazy , I mean , on , two days , fine , but when it gets past that , I will go nuts !


----------



## WillowGem

20F here this morning! :snowhat:
But the sun's out today and it feels so nice...and I can spend time with the goats without freezing my butt off.     

Texas.girl, I'm glad Sport stayed warm...but how in the heck did he get his sweater off?  
Maybe that little guy is not as special needs as he's leading you to believe.  (just teasing)

Laura, I never know when to leave the barn windows open, or shut them up. 
I'm ALWAYS cold, so I figure everyone else is too...including the goats!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh I know , but at this time of my life Im always hot , hint hint...
And I open windows like crazy....lolol.

Then when the hot flash subsides , I wonder why Im so cold...:scratch:
My husband just shakes his head at me , 
He's afraid of me now , Im not sure why :shrug:


----------



## Texas.girl

Trickyroo said:


> How's he feeling Texas ? Hopefully the antibiotics kicked in


Well, his foot is doing a lot better, but he is not feeling good at all. He has a slight fever, the chills, and nausa. Been sleeping on and off all evening. He needs to get well asap--he is officiating a relative's funeral tomorrow in the big city.

On top of that this morning we got rear ended. 3rd time in 3 years. My Rav4 is drivable but pretty messed up. Witness said the elderly man who hit me--his break lights never came on. I had been stopped long enough that anyone paying attention had more then enough time to stop. So I worry that man may be to old to drive anymore. May be a mute point as his car is old and probably will be totalled by his insurance company. No one got hurt thankfully but we have some achy muscles.

Texas.girl, I'm glad Sport stayed warm...but how in the heck did he get his sweater off?  
Maybe that little guy is not as special needs as he's leading you to believe.  (just teasing) [/QUOTE]

We were wondering the same thing this morning. He lives with 3 month old twins so maybe a horn got caught in the shirt and it got pulled off. Least I found the shirt in the temporary straw bale shelter I built them the other day. So now I know they are going in there.


----------



## MollyLue9

Maaaa HAAAA I win!


----------



## HaleyD

Texas.girl said:


> On top of that this morning we got rear ended. 3rd time in 3 years. My Rav4 is drivable but pretty messed up. Witness said the elderly man who hit me--his break lights never came on. I had been stopped long enough that anyone paying attention had more then enough time to stop. So I worry that man may be to old to drive anymore. May be a mute point as his car is old and probably will be totalled by his insurance company. No one got hurt thankfully but we have some achy muscles.


Yikes! 
I almost rear ended someone just tonight because they had NO TAILIGHTS! I was on a dark stretch of highway and they were stopped to turn. The only reason I saw them last minute was because of a small piece of reflective tape on their tailgate. Gave me a good scare, I had to swerve off the road quickly and I'm thankful no one was walking there or something.


----------



## Texas.girl

HaleyD said:


> Yikes!
> I almost rear ended someone just tonight because they had NO TAILIGHTS! I was on a dark stretch of highway and they were stopped to turn. The only reason I saw them last minute was because of a small piece of reflective tape on their tailgate. Gave me a good scare, I had to swerve off the road quickly and I'm thankful no one was walking there or something.


I am glad you are okay. That is so dangerous not having working lights. If you had hit them I would call that an accident. Glad nothing bad happened to you. I have been hit 3 times in 3 years. None of them I consider accidents. Each time the weather was sunny and clear. Each time it was neglegence. First time in the city was a hit and run. Probably someone on a cell phone. I was stopped at a red light and had been sitting there for some time. I was on the street but in front of a mall. 2nd time also in the big big city. Very very busy part of town--medical center area. girl in her early 20's admitted she was on her cell phone (dumb dumb dumb). Everyone suddenly stopped but she never saw us stopping. She gave me insurance paper and asked me not to call police. I nice person and knew police probably wouldn't show up anyway so I didn't call. Turned out she was not paying her insurance which is against the law. So once again I had to pay for all the damaged. First accident I just needed a new bumper. Rav4 bumper cost $800. 2nd time frame damge. Then yesterday I was in a very small town. I'm not getting burned again, I called 911. Easy to tell them where I was as I was on the highway right in front of the post office. I just looked up and there it was. So easy to find me. But Real county (pronounced re-al--spanish word) is huge and it took the deputy over half an hour to get to me as he was coming from the county seat. But I wanted a police report. This old man just never stopped. Witness said his break lights never came on. I had been stopped for maybe 30 seconds or more--long time. Car in front of me made me stop. This old man traveled maybe an entire city block before driving into me. This was not an accident. I question whether he is fit to drive anymore. 2 women showed up after awhile, one I assume was his wife and the other his daughter-who looked to be in her 50's. My vehicle is really messed up. I have to go to big big city for a funeral today. No way will I drive that Rav4 in the city. Top of back door is sticking out more then an inch. So I am taking it to body shop and getting rental before going to big big city. Least he has insurance. First two no insurance so my insurance paid but I had to pay deductable and part of rental --cannot drive a car on my rode--not safe. So I have to rent pickup or SUV.


----------



## Trickyroo

Jeez Texas , Im so sorry.......here's to brighter days 

My girls really enjoyed playing outside yesterday. Finally a day without rain !! I enjoyed watching them , lol.
Today , another beautiful day , so lots planned outside.


----------



## HaleyD

Texas.girl said:


> girl in her early 20's admitted she was on her cell phone (dumb dumb dumb).


I hate when people are on their phone while driving and pay NO attention. I only talk on mine if I have to and I don't even check my texts while driving. I was driving in Dallas one day (awful traffic as usual) when a bunch of people in the lane to the left of me slammed on their brakes. One of these people was a man on a motorcycle and he had to slam on his brakes so hard that his tires were smoking. The girl driving behind him didn't noticed that everyone had stopped because she was on her phone and she hit him from behind going pretty fast. He popped off his bike and landed in my lane right in front of my truck  I pulled over and called for help right away. Thankfully he only had some road rash and bruises, but if he hadn't been wearing the proper gear he Gould have been in bad shape.

Everyone needs to remember to drive safe this holiday season!


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> Oh I know , but at this time of my life Im always hot , hint hint...
> And I open windows like crazy....lolol.
> 
> Then when the hot flash subsides , I wonder why Im so cold...:scratch:
> My husband just shakes his head at me ,
> He's afraid of me now , Im not sure why :shrug:


:slapfloor:Thank goodness for HRT, or I'd be in the same boat, Laura! 
And I don't want my hubby to me anymore afraid of me than he already is...heehee!

Texas.girl, I'm so glad to hear you're okay. 
Other drivers scare the be-jeebers out of me...especially as I've gotten older. It seems I get more cautious with each years that passes.

Wow HaleyD, Glad you're okay too!



MollyLue9 said:


> Maaaa HAAAA I win!


Winning!!


----------



## Texas.girl

I and my ranch partner were suppose to go to the big city for a funeral. His ex-wife's sister died (they had been friends for years). He was suppose to officiate. That did not happen. Instead I took him to the VA clinic an hour from here. Poor guy had 103.6 temp and high blood sugar. He slept most of the day and has no memory of even some of the periods he was awake. After getting meds and leaving the VA, I got sick people food at the grocery store (he doesn't remember that), then went to Enterprise. At grocery store they did not have a truck or SUV available. Trip from grocery store to Enterprise maybe 5 to 10 minutes tops. By the time we got there a truck had shown up. I am now driving a Dodge Ram. Dropped my Rav4 at the body shop (could easily cost $5000 or more to fix). After a quick bite of food we headed home. I had to drive past the feed store so I stopped and picked up some rather large items I have been wanting to get but are to big for my SUV. Not to big for a pickup truck. Sleeping beauty never woke up so he had no idea I even stopped there. When we got home he went to bed and slept tell I woke him up and made him come eat some soup and take his meds. Then he went right back to bed and back to sleep. I hope Thursday is better.


----------



## Trickyroo

Geez Texas , what in the world would your partner do without you !
You are truly his Christmas present ! 
I hope your feeling better ! You poor thing , so much going on 
I truly hope for a better year for you both.

I took the girls out yesterday to graze by the pines. They sure loved that . And the running around and playing they did was fun to watch.


----------



## WillowGem

Wow Texas!  Your life certainly hasn't been boring lately, has it?
I sure hope your ranch partner is feeling better soon, and can get that infection under control.

Laura, I bet your girls had a blast.
I'm so nervous about letting my boys roam.
I have brought Merlin out a couple times, on a lead. 
He was all gung-ho to get out of the pen, but really didn't want to stray too far. 
We have 7 acres, but I would hate for them to get startled and bolt.


----------



## Texas.girl

So far today is boring. Sleeping beauty's fever broke in the middle of the night but he is still pretty sick. Least he is getting some food down his diabetic body. He is in his room sleeping right now. I am doing laundry. Also cleaned the kitchen. Finally our morning low was above freezing. I would love to let the goats out to graze but they are a handfull lately and I know all three of them would just love to practice jumping onto the bed and roof of that rental truck and leave nice interesting scratches on it too. Body shop guy asked me about some of the more interesting scratches on my car. To bad I can't claim them as caused by the accident, just goats. So far today I am just enjoying a nice boring day.


----------



## HaleyD

My days been good so far! I finished up my first year of college and after I get my books checked in I'm loading up my goaties and heading back to my parent's house for Christmas


----------



## Texas.girl

Haley--I am sure your goaties will enjoy spending time with your parents. They should enjoy the tree especially. Be sure to have fruit cake available too for snacking.:snowlaugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

HaleyD said:


> My days been good so far! I finished up my first year of college and after I get my books checked in I'm loading up my goaties and heading back to my parent's house for Christmas


Oh wow , a goatie holiday road trip , lolol.
How far do you travel HaleyD ?
That is so cute


----------



## Trickyroo

WillowGem , I bet they wouldnt stray far from you , you are their herd matriarch  If you run , they will run right behind you , lolol.
I did that to see what would happen and all of the sudden I heard thundering hooves behind me so I just ran back towards the barn , I was afraid if I stopped they would go right over me the silly girls ,lolol. :crazy:
I figure they have no idea why I ran , so might as well be safe before you stop , right ? lololol. Never mind me , save yourself !!!


----------



## Trickyroo

WillowGem give it a try with them on leads , just to see what they would do....cant hurt , and this way you will know how they will react being lose. Im sure they will be right with you no matter what


----------



## Trickyroo

Texas , I know how your truck hood looks , same as mine , 
We found out early in our goating life that if you park in a new spot near the goats , they want to check it out and that means every inch of it , top , bottom , sides , inside .......:thumb:

Texas , Im sure the rental place would be interested how those funny tiny hoove marks got on the roof


----------



## ThreeHavens

I spent the day getting pooch pictures. :laugh:


----------



## HaleyD

Trickyroo said:


> Oh wow , a goatie holiday road trip , lolol.
> How far do you travel HaleyD ?
> That is so cute


I travel about 3-4 hours depending on traffic. My parents live northwest of Houston so thankfully I wont have to drive THROUGH Houston... Anyone who has ever done that before knows how awful it is!

Texas- my goats love going to my parents house, their favorite thing is the tree house! Lol they spend all their time in it! I'll try to get a pic


----------



## Texas.girl

Haley--you better provide a pic.

Trick-Enterprise has my credit card number even though the insurance will be paying for the rental truck. I just can't afford trying to explain how all those wavy scratches got on the roof of the truck:laugh:. I have seen the looks on my goats when a new vehicle drives up. hlala: No way am I letting them out right now.


----------



## HaleyD

We didn't get home until after dark tonight, but I'll be sure to get a pic of them tomorrow!


----------



## Trickyroo

Goats in a tree house , that has to be a funny site , lolol
I can't wait to see this picture


----------



## HaleyD

Well it was rainy today so they didn't want to come out and play! Maybe I can get a pick tomorrow


----------



## Texas.girl

It was a tad rainy here too and mine were outside playing. Haley, shame on your goats for not cooperating.


----------



## HaleyD

Ok I got a few pics of Gilligan in the fort today. Skipper still didn't want to come out because it was still damp


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , I want to see Gilligan go down the slide :laugh:
Thats a really cute picture , lolol.
I love it , thanks for sharing them 
Enjoy your holiday with your parents


----------



## Texas.girl

A video would sure be wonderful. I have had a bad week. A video of a goat playing on tree house/jungle gym would sure make me feel better. I wonder how many others would find a video putting a smile on their faces?


----------



## HaleyD

Lol I don't think he will go down the slide. I will try to get a video but they don't do much up there, the mostly go up there to sleep and look around lol. 
It's pouring down rain so they probably won't be out today.
I guess I forgot it still rains in Texas because I went camping with some friends last night and this morning we woke up in a soaking wet tent!


----------



## Trickyroo

Did you go camping with the goats too ? lolol


----------



## HaleyD

Trickyroo said:


> Did you go camping with the goats too ? lolol


Lol no, but that would he interesting! I'm sure it wouldn't take them long to help take the tent down lol


----------



## Trickyroo

I could just see it now , lolol
Goats tangled up in what was a tent , lolol.


----------



## Texas.girl

My goat's would eat the tent. I know this for a fact. They tried to eat the plastic tarps I had tied on the fence as a windbreak.


----------



## Trickyroo

My girls are always into trouble , lol.
If they notice something new or anything that has been moved from its original spot , they will investigate. Only after they give it a good going over , will they leave it alone. And that also includes climbing it , eating it , rubbing themselves on it , carrying it , pawing at it , lolol


----------



## GTAllen

^^are you going to get a blizzard this weekend?


----------



## Trickyroo

I do hope that question is directed to Texas , but if it's not , 
Holy crappola I sure hope not !!!!,
There is nothing in our forecast that says blizzard last time I checked.
It's in the 50s here today !


----------



## Texas.girl

Trickyroo said:


> I do hope that question is directed to Texas , but if it's not ,
> Holy crappola I sure hope not !!!!,
> There is nothing in our forecast that says blizzard last time I checked.
> It's in the 50s here today !


Yesterday I had 2 doctor's appointments in San Antonio. 2nd appt. was the eye doctor so friends had to take me as I have never learned how to drive with my eyes closed. It was 46f when we left here and SAT had a record high of 81. Boy it was hot there. Would you believe the weatherman is saying we are going to have a low in the high 20's in a couple days. Not sure about rain. Would you believe last night while I was feeding the goats my glasses broke. The nose bridge just cracked in 2. So now I have to go buy a new vehicle and new glasses.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh Texas , you poor thing . I'm sorry about your glasses.
It just doesn't seem to end for you does it ?
I hope the New Year brings you good fortune and better health all around. Take care of those goaties


----------



## Trickyroo

I was watching my goats from my window this morning and couldn't help but notice how sweet and peaceful they all seem soaking up the sun all laying in a pile 
Then I turn around and see one of my macaws throwing her pellets out to a waiting dog , then another dog herding Poncho.....

I think I want to be a goat for a day.....


----------



## Texas.girl

Trickyroo-- I know my goats seem to be enjoying the 33 degree temp outside a lot more then I am. When I went out to feed everyone they were jumping up and prancing around. I was shivering.


----------



## Trickyroo

Lolo, yeah , it was chilly this morning. They come bounding out of their warm barn like they haven't been out in years , lol.
They runaround kicking up their heels and doing flips in the air , lol.
I envy their elasticity and the energy in the morning


----------



## Used2bmimi

Really? Mine are fluffed up into furballs, blowing steam out their noses, and staring at me. They would like to know why I turned down the heat and where is the thermostat?


----------



## WillowGem

Used2bmimi said:


> Really? Mine are fluffed up into furballs, blowing steam out their noses, and staring at me. They would like to know why I turned down the heat and where is the thermostat?


LOL, Mimi!
Mine are the same way...little woosie goats! 
Today is a windy, wet mess. Everytime I let the dogs outside, I see the boys peeking their heads out of their goat door...then *boop*, right back inside.:lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

lolol. My girls are always running out of their barn if they hear someone come out of the house or they hear the dogs bark.
They are so nosey ,lolol.
Sometimes they wait for me on their platform outside in the paddock at night...its cold and dark , but yet , there they stand ...
They could be in a nicely lit warm barn , but instead they wait in the dark and cold...I just dont get them sometimes , lolol


----------



## GTAllen

the wind was brutal last night and this morning. soooooooo colddddddddddddd. hope all is going good for every one


----------



## mjgh06

Nope I win - Haha
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## HaleyD

Ok just for fun... Do you think the world will end tomorrow? I personally do not, but I'm interested to hear what everyone else has to say!


----------



## WillowGem

It had better not, Haley...I haven't received my Secret Santa gift yet! 

Nah, we'll all still be here...someone has to care for the goaties.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh it better not end , I just got my milking stand !!!!
At least wait a day so I can use it as couple of times.
I have hooves to do and I have to get them used to it , so that will take some time , so the end of the world will just have to reschedule .
But if it does end , take care all , its been real :cheers:
See you all in goatie heaven , because thats where Im going 
ray:ray::angelgoat::angelgoat::angelgoat::angelgoat::


----------



## HaleyD

Well it looks like you will get to enjoy your milking stand because it's 12:20am here and I'm still alive! :laugh:


----------



## Texas.girl

The Mayans never predicted the end of the world. It is only modern day folks who decided to take one calendar and ignore all the other calendars to make this prediction. 

They did though predict the end of twinkies


----------



## Trickyroo

Well, im still here.....wet , wind blown , but still here , lolol


----------



## riaketty

Still here too. Whew! My hair froze when I went to feed the goats.

Good news is they're snug in the reinforced house we made. No more shanty about to blow over in the wind!


----------



## Trickyroo

I thought it was going to rain all day !
Not that I'm complaining , im not , lolol.
its not too bad out , anything isn better then icy snow or rain !!


----------



## HaleyD

Well today I found $15 in the Sam's parking lot and it really made my day, but now I'm feeling kind of guilty because someone may have really needed that money for Christmas gifts. I looked around to see if there was anyone nearby who may have dropped it but no one was anywhere near me. 
So now I want to do something nice with this money but I'm not sure what to do. I thought about putting it all in one of the Salvation Army buckets, does anyone have any charitable ideas I could use this money for?


----------



## Texas.girl

Salvation Army is a really good ministry. I have 2 neighbors they helped out years ago (each person at a different time). One neighbor was falsely arrested on lies and those people sold all his stuff while he was in jail. When he got out the Salvation Army gave him a place to stay, helped him find a job, get a vehicle so he could get to work, etc. The other neighbor was stranded in another state and they helped her get home. Salvation Army never expects anything in return. On the other hand the Red Cross demands you repay them back the help they give you, at least that is what happened to another neighbor's relative after her home was destroyed in a storm. They helped but later made the family repay Red Cross for that assistance. I would give it to the Salvation Army.


----------



## Trickyroo

It's a very nice gesture HaleyD whatever you decide to do with the money .
Thank you !


----------



## Texas.girl

Haley, I once found a $5 bill in Wal-Marts parking lot. No one around either. It was summer time so no bell ringers to give it too.


----------



## HaleyD

Well today I was out shopping and was looking for a Salvation Army bucket and couldnt find one anywhere! I'll try again tomorrow, but if I can't find one I guess I'll have to do something else with the money


----------



## WillowGem

Haley, Maybe an animal rescue or shelter in your area could use it.
My hubby and I have so many we donate to, not that we have extra money lying around, but there are so many animals in need of care.
I wish I could take them all in. :sigh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , I know what you mean WillowGem , its so very sad and heartbreaking to see the commercials now...I have to admit i change the station when those sad commercials come on....I just cant take them , I end up sad for the rest of the night , it just kills me 

I am fully aware of the shelters over flowing and of their plight.

I just wish it was a different world . A world that is kind to all animals.


----------



## chapinranch

LOL a tree goat


----------



## HaleyD

It amazes me how awful people are to animals and saddens me  I just don't understand how anyone could be so cruel to a creature that can't do anything the help itself


----------



## Texas.girl

Trickyroo said:


> Yeah , I know what you mean WillowGem , its so very sad and heartbreaking to see the commercials now...I have to admit i change the station when those sad commercials come on....I just cant take them , I end up sad for the rest of the night , it just kills me
> 
> I am fully aware of the shelters over flowing and of their plight.
> 
> I just wish it was a different world . A world that is kind to all animals.


Those commercials are fake. The money does not go to helping poor abused animals. Do the research. The money is used to stop their idea of animal cruetly which includes killing livestock for food. The money goes to political lobiests and more commercials. If you want to help truely abused animals give to a local shelter who is really helping animals. Even then I have to wonder about some of them. When I lived in an apartment I was unable to recycle anything. Only dumpsters were provided. I hated throwing newspapers in the dumpster. When one of the shelters was on TV showing the pet of the week they mentioned their desperate need for newspapers to line cages. The shelter was across the city and I did not have a car at the time so I called them up and was connected to an employee who lived close by. She said she would be thrilled to come by and pick up my old newspapers but never did. I tried contacting her multiple times letting her know I had collected a lot but she never again responded to my voice mail. I guess they didn't need the newspapers after all. Sure would have been nice though to at least let me know. I was just ignored, completely blown off.


----------



## Trickyroo

I understand what your saying Texas and I agree.
It's just the way they show the commercial , the music ,the pictures , of course it's going to tear your heart out , regardless if it's a true collection or the rescues or political gain.
It crushes me all the same. The only donating I do is in person.
Wether it be food , or towels or money, I hand deliver it to the shelter of my choice.


----------



## WillowGem

I take all my old newspapers to the rescue we adopted one of our dogs from.
They really do appreciate it, also any old towels or blankets I have go there too.

Laura, Those commercials make me sad too, I always change the channel. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas Eve.
Our family celebrating is done for the year, Saturday with my family, and yesterday with the hub's family.
Now it's just us, the dogs and goats relaxing for the next couple days.


----------



## Trickyroo

Enjoy your holiday WillowGem


----------



## WillowGem

Thanks, Laura :hug: 
Same to you!


----------



## Trickyroo

Im going to peek in on my girls at midnight....just to see if anybody is talking 
No , I haven't had any wine , i dont drink , lolol
Dont you know about the story when the animals speak at midnight on Christmas Eve ?
Yup , I'll let you guys know what they all had to say tomorrow , lol.
Merry Christmas

I have presents to put under the tree and if I put them under earlier , the dogs tear into their gifts immediately , lolol.
Gifts for each goat and each dog and cat and of course the birds 
Oh yeah , and my DEAR hubby too


----------



## HaleyD

How freaky would it be if they were talking!! I don't know what I would do!! lol

My parents have a psycho little Yorkie who has an obsession with toys... and I mean an OBSESSION like no other! lol
He saw me wrap his toy earlier and I just put it up on the shelf because I knew he would tear it open. Well about an hour later we found three unwrapped gifts because he was searching for his toy! Smart little guy! lol 
The poor thing is a nervous wreck now. He's so worried about his toy that he's just trembling with excitement. He's worse than my two little nephews! lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Haley my dog is exactly the same with her toys! If she can't find one she cries and runs around until she finds it. And she has an amazing nose and can smell them out so well.


----------



## Texas.girl

My friend Ruth is dog crazy.  Her two dogs were dumped in someone's yard and taken to a rescue place and Ruth adopted them. They are soooo spoiled now. She bought them an entire box of toys for Christmas and those dogs are afraid of them. Usually Erin rips all her toys apart, even the ones claiming to be indestructable. But these toys both dogs run from. They do squeak so maybe that is the problem. No idea. But Ruth is trying to get the dogs over their fears so they will play with their new toys.


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> Im going to peek in on my girls at midnight....just to see if anybody is talking
> No , I haven't had any wine , i dont drink , lolol
> Dont you know about the story when the animals speak at midnight on Christmas Eve ?
> Yup , I'll let you guys know what they all had to say tomorrow , lol.
> Merry Christmas


LOL...Just the other day my husband said we should go out to the barn at midnight on Christmas Eve to see what the boys had to say.
I told him I really don't think we want to know...heehee! 

Texas, how sad that those poor doggies don't know how to play with toys. 
Hopefully they won't be scared of them forever, and learn to enjoy them.


----------



## Texas.girl

WillowGem--the dogs play with lots of toys, well they actually rip to shreads lots of toys. But for some reason the latest toys purchased scare them. My friend has managed to get her female to play with 2 of the toys. Not sure if the male will yet.


----------



## Trickyroo

Texas , one question , are those toys made in China ?


----------



## HaleyD

While we are talking about dogs I thought I'd share this pic of my sweet boy Hank. It looks like he approves of his new bed and rope he got for Christmas!


----------



## Texas.girl

Trickyroo-I have no idea. I do think she ordered them off the internet but that is all I know. Why?


----------



## Texas.girl

I woke up this morning from a nightmare. I dreamed I bought a blue BMW Beattle. Nothing against beattle's, a good friend has one and it is a nice little car. But not very practical for hauling hay.


----------



## riaketty

Haha. I can just see trying to stuff hay in a beetle! Un-string the bale, pack it in a handful at a time... teheh.


----------



## Trickyroo

Texas.girl said:


> Trickyroo-I have no idea. I do think she ordered them off the internet but that is all I know. Why?


China made products have been known to use chemicals that can give off strange scents and taste . Animals as we know are much more sensitive to smells and tastes then we are.
China has also used poisonous products in their dog and cat foods as we know , so I wouldn't be surprised their toys have some sort of chemicals in/on them .

If your dog is really refusing these toys , I wouldnt push them , they sense something is not right with it.....you know how our conscience tells us 
us something , I believe theirs is telling them something....

Just something to think about


----------



## Texas.girl

Trickyroo--I will ask her.


----------



## Texas.girl

:goattruck:I bought a truck today. It is not made by BMW and it is not blue. I bought a white 2011 Nissan Frontier. Plenty of room to haul hay in it and goats.


----------



## Trickyroo

Awesome Texas !! Sounds like you have plenty of room like you said , that's great !! I wish we had a pickup , that's our next purchase one day , lol. Good luck with your new truck 
Don't let the goats on the roof , lolol


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , Hank is adorable, lolol.
Yeah ,I would say he likes his gifts , lol


----------



## WillowGem

Congrats on the new truck, Texas! 

I would love a truck, hauling straw in an SUV gets so messy...the little pieces stay in there FOREVER, no matter how hard I try to clean it up.
Even with a tarp down! :GAAH:

We got six inches of snow overnight.
The boys were quite unpleasantly surprised when I let them out this morning...heehee!
I did shovel some trails for them, and cleaned off their fort, but they're not straying too far from the barn.


----------



## Texas.girl

Trickyroo--the goats will be so disappointed if I don't let them play on the truck:crazy:

Right now there is no reason to let anyone out to graze, nothing much growing to eat. So I have some time but thinking of buying cattle pannels to place around the truck when I do let them out in the spring.

I have very modest does. If I even try and glance towards their private area, both girls' tails go from sticking up to covering themselves up and going between the legs. So I have been unable to tell if the girls are pregnant yet. But yesterday morning I found the goats laying down waiting for me to arrive with that day's alfalfa supply. Either both girls need to go on a diet or they are pregnant. At least they are looking a bit plump right now. :dance:


----------



## Trickyroo

I have fingers and toes crossed your does are pregnant 

Once your goats see something new , like mine , they will high tail it towards your new truck , lolol.

Everytime I let the goats out of the their paddock to graze and run around like maniacs on the agility equipment they head for the chicken coup ! The first four girls I had all piled in the coup when they were a bit smaller. It was like the clowns piling in the small car , it was hilarious !! So , if I forget to close the chicken pen , the goats seem to know my body language and they race me to the pen. I usually get there first unless someone gets in front of me and I fall over them 
But I can just see 10 goats trying to fit inside the coup now , lol.
The sides would burst , lolol.

I found another egg in the barn !! I hate to find eggs in there because then I feel like stripping the shavings and straw out because of them pooping on everything ! Im so afraid of my goats getting sick from them ! What can you do , its farm life , right ?


----------



## Texas.girl

When Lawn Mower first wandered onto the land I escorted her into my vegetable garden. It was Nov. 2011 and it needed weeded. Plus it was the only fence area I owned at the time. So it was a great place to put her while I looked for her owner, who I never found. We were still building the fence for the goat enclosure when we were given Midnight (2 weeks old). So I put him in there with Lawn Mower and less then a month later I was given Bambi (already weaned) and put her into the garden too. The fence was finally finished and we moved the goats into their new enclosure. So now, every time the gate to the garden is left open (or Midnight figures out how to undo the lock), the goats run into the garden. But if I want them to go into the garden so I can do something in the goat enclosure that requires leaving the gate open, they all stand there just looking at that connecting gate and refuse to walk through it into the garden.:hair:


----------



## Trickyroo

That would drive me insane Texas , lolol.
Its funny , wherever you dont want them they go , lolol.
Goats will be goats I guess


----------



## WillowGem

LOL, Texas! Silly goats, always wanting to go where they shouldn't.

Laura, I posted some new videos of my boys in the Arthur & Merlin thread.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/my-pygmy-boys-merlin-arthur-133111/index9.html


----------



## MollyLue9

I win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mwahhahahahahahaha!


----------



## MollyLue9

I need sperm... goat sperm. Jamnapari sperm to be specific


----------



## WillowGem

:dance:
Nice try, MollyLue9!! :dance:

I win!!!


----------



## HaleyD

You're both wrong! I win


----------



## Texas.girl

I won a long time ago. No one posted for well over a week so I won. Still waiting for my prize to arrive

Today we took our twins to the vet, who is an hour away. I do not think the boys enjoyed the trip at all. They both came back lighter and uncomfortable. With everything that has been going on here we just could never get around to doing the deed ourselves so decided to let the vet take care of it. I now own 2 does, 1 buck, and 3 wethers.


----------



## MollyLue9

umm I believe _I_ am the clear winner here! To the goats with you, Texas.girl!


----------



## Texas.girl

:fireworks: Happy New Year:fireworks:


----------



## Trickyroo

Its only 9:53 PM here , lolol

But the New Year 2013 is right around the corner


----------



## Texas.girl

I may live in Texas but when it comes to the celebrating the New Year I prefer to observe European time. That way I can celebrate and get to bed at a decent hour. For some reason everyone expects me to show up with food soon after the sun rises (or even slightly before).


----------



## Trickyroo

Hello all ! Happy New Year to all us Goaters . :leap::leap:


----------



## Texas.girl

Boy does time fly. Feels like just yesterday it was 2012.:ROFL:


----------



## goatgirl22

Last person who post here wins!!! Yes I get that but my when does it stop!!!!????!!??????


----------



## goatgirl22

Do people just say the world I gonna end and slap a date on there guess or what!!??? Because they obviously don't know anything?!?!?!!!


----------



## goatgirl22

How the heck do you win this game if it like never ends!!!!! ???????


----------



## goatgirl22

Look --------------------------------------> im winning!!


----------



## Texas.girl

I keep telling everyone I already won. I posted and then no one else posted for over a week. So I announced I was the winner and people started posting my possible prize, which I have yet to receive. So I am the winner.


----------



## WillowGem

LOL, Texas...your gift's in the mail! heehee! 
Those pallets take a loooooong time to deliver.


----------



## HaleyD

Actually I think there was about a 3 or 4 week period awhile back where I was the last poster


----------



## Texas.girl

AT&T said the tower upgrade would be finished by Dec. 30. We have only had Edge. Then back in Oct.? a power outage fried everything and they only partially fixed it. Service is terrible. I have a signal booster and unless we are sitting next to it no service. They are suppose to be upgrading to 3G or 4G (been told both). Well, Dec. 30 has come and gone and every call I have received today has been terrrible--keep dropping. And still just Edge. There is only 1 tower and only AT&T in this part of the state. So no choice.


----------



## Texas.girl

About half an hour from me near the intersection of two highways we usually see large numbers of Boer goats. Today we were surprised to see the goats had grown a lot and changed colors. They apparently had morphed into Santa Gertrudes cows. Upon our return home from buying hay we were once again surprised to discover the goats who had morphed into cows, had now morphed into horses. We have very talented goats around here.


----------



## Trickyroo

Strange stuff Texas 
I wish one of my chickens would morph into horse , lol.
Or Kevin Costner :clap:


----------



## Texas.girl

I went to break off a chunck of sour dough bread to eat with my spinach dip and the bread was hard as a rock. Grocery store is an hour away so I just used regular bread. I guess I will cut it up into small peices and feed it to the goats later.


----------



## WillowGem

I just discovered that my boys LOVE red grapefruit!
Guess I'll have to share my breakfast with them from now on...LOL!!


----------



## Texas.girl

My ranch partner ate some Texas grapefruit for a mid-morning snack. The goats will enjoy the snacks that are accumulating for them. 

It is snowing outside. To warm to stick but it has been snowing for over an hour. That is moisture. Any moisture is welcomed.


----------



## WillowGem

Trickyroo said:


> Strange stuff Texas
> I wish one of my chickens would morph into horse , lol.
> Or Kevin Costner :clap:


I think these chickens are morphing in to a goat...heehee!


----------



## Texas.girl

Oh, I want some chickens. I want fresh eggs. My ranch partner dreams he is building stuff but for some reason nothing is built when he wakes up in the morning. One day he will get around to building a chicken coop, just as soon as he is finished building more fencing, a work shed....


----------



## quakingheart

MollyLue9 said:


> I win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mwahhahahahahahaha!


:thinking:


----------



## 3 goats and a girl

Winner!


----------



## Trickyroo

Not today  I win


----------



## WillowGem

WINNING!! :clap:


----------



## Used2bmimi

No siree bobberoony! I am winning now.


----------



## HaleyD

Now I'm winning!! 

I saw this on the internet and thought yall might find it funny


----------



## HaleyD

I wonder if that was done with photo shop? Because I don't know a single goat who enjoys going for a swim lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Ha , winning , although I feel like im losing sleep ....
i cant sleep AGAIN !!!


----------



## Texas.girl

HaleyD said:


> I wonder if that was done with photo shop? Because I don't know a single goat who enjoys going for a swim lol


Once in awhile I listen to Car Talk on NPR. It is a live call in radio program where the listeners ask car repair questions. Once a woman called in needing advice on purchasing a new car. She needed an SUV that would accomidate her swimming goats. She claimed she did a show featering she and her goats swimming together. The claimed the goats loved it. So I guess there are a few goats out there who don't mind the water.


----------



## HaleyD

Texas.girl said:


> Once in awhile I listen to Car Talk on NPR. It is a live call in radio program where the listeners ask car repair questions. Once a woman called in needing advice on purchasing a new car. She needed an SUV that would accomidate her swimming goats. She claimed she did a show featering she and her goats swimming together. The claimed the goats loved it. So I guess there are a few goats out there who don't mind the water.


Wow that's pretty cool, I've tried to swim with my goats before but it didn't work AT ALL. All that happened was I looked like someone beat me up LOL 
With my last bottle baby I was working on teaching him to like water by putting him in the bath tub a lot and teaching him to swim (I know I probably sound crazy) lol. Unfortunately I lost him at 6 weeks but I really do think he was learning to love the water!


----------



## WillowGem

Here's a video of a surfing goat...she doesn't look like she minds the water at all.
Mine think water is acid...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I am the winner. I'm just that good.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

How adorable!


----------



## Texas.girl

Yippee. It has finally started to warm up, inching closer to normal temps. We have been having over night freezes nightly for weeks now (not normal). Yesterday ranch partner was able to pour cement for 4 posts. Today he expects to finish that stage of fence building. Then he can start on the t-posts. If the weather cooperates--he will be able to start stringing wire next week. Once done we are moving Mr. Butts everything in site out of the vegetable garden.


----------



## vlinealpines

That goat surfs near me. She was featured on the local television channel. He said they bought her to graze down the weeds and were going to have a BBQ, but she learned to surf and they kept her. They must have bred her since there was a follow up story with her kid surfing, too!


----------



## Trickyroo

Goats rock :clap::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## HaleyD

Texas.girl said:


> Yippee. It has finally started to warm up, inching closer to normal temps. We have been having over night freezes nightly for weeks now (not normal). Yesterday ranch partner was able to pour cement for 4 posts. Today he expects to finish that stage of fence building. Then he can start on the t-posts. If the weather cooperates--he will be able to start stringing wire next week. Once done we are moving Mr. Butts everything in site out of the vegetable garden.


I agree, I'm so over the cold weather. Call me a wimp but I prefer the heat than the freezing temps, I guess it's a Texan thing! On Tuesday I was up at 5am scraping the ice off my truck in the rain/ice/snow mix so I could get to my second day of classes on time. When I got home at noon there were still icicles hanging off my fence! Not a fan of that. I don't mind days like today though, when it's cool and sunny


----------



## HaleyD

New bottle baby coming home tomorrow!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## WillowGem

How exciting Haley! 
Of course we will need to see lots and lots of pictures of your new baby.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh wow , your going to have so much fun Haley 
Post pictures as soon as you possibly can , OK ?
Some of us have to live vicariously through others with babies !!!!!


----------



## HaleyD

I got him today!!!! I'll post some pictures tomorrow after I get him cleaned up


----------



## HaleyD

Here's a picture! I'll post more later when I have more time


----------



## utahgal

been 40s here for last 3 days, now to muddy for tractor work lol


----------



## WillowGem

HaleyD, he is adorable! :lovey:


----------



## HaleyD

Thanks! Here's another one of him in his jacket :laugh: He wears it when we go outside to see the big goats


----------



## ASTONs Dairy

Haley, so so cute, love the jacket and the natural boots


----------



## WillowGem

LOL Donna...his "boots" do match his jacket!


----------



## HaleyD

LOL I know, I'm torn between the names Boots and Bandit because of the black around his eyes


----------



## alpine_fan

I vote boots, since (to me) it seems he has spots on his eyes rather than bands - but that's me...
Or a pirate name... Maybe...?


----------



## Texas.girl

Last Sept. a rancher gave me 2 day old abadoned twins. We named one Boots (he looks a bit native american with his pow wow boots on) and the other one Zorro (has the mask).


----------



## Trickyroo

Rascal comes to mind , lol


----------



## HaleyD

That's a good one too! I'm so bad at picking names, right now we've just been calling him Baby Goat since we can't decide on anything


----------



## Texas.girl

Scotty (he is wearing a scottish outfit


----------



## Trickyroo

I love the name Scotty , lol


----------



## HaleyD

I like Scotty too! I'm just stuck, now I'm kind of thinking of spanish names? hmmm


----------



## Texas.girl

What are your plans for him; intact or not? If he stays intact--Casanova.


----------



## HaleyD

Texas.girl said:


> What are your plans for him; intact or not? If he stays intact--Casanova.


I'm not sure yet, but Casanova is a really cute name for a buck!


----------



## NyGoatMom

That is one cute goat!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Casanova is really a cute name for a buck , lol


----------



## WillowGem

I really like Casanova.
Texas always thinks up the best names!


----------



## alpine_fan

Votes Casanova


----------



## Texas.girl

I used to volunteer at a homeless shelter once a month. No kidding, this one man--tall, dark, and handsome, and carrying an over coat all winter long, stayed there every night I volunteered for a year. His last name was Casanova and he looked it too.


----------



## Texas.girl

On a different topic, my butting buck hurt me this evening. He is in my vegetable garden and the gate opens outward. Somehow while I was trying to unlock the gate, he butted the gate and my right ring finger got caught in the gate. It is really swollen and blue. I cannot bend my finger at all due to the swelling. Think just blood vessels broke. It really stung. I called my ranch partner for help on the walkie talkie and he took over feeding everyone so I could go put ice on my finger. Guess it is good I have a doctor appt. in the morning with a brand new primary doctor so he can look at my finger.


----------



## Trickyroo

Owwww ! I know ow that feels. , well , almost , lol
My girls did that to me and I saw stars !! I didn't want to look at my finger , I feared it was pushed backwards , lol. 
It sure felt like it , but it wasn't thank goodness , lol.
I hope you get good news at your doctor


----------



## Texas.girl

Last month I took an elderly neighbor to the doctor, which is 90 minute drive away. I saw how he acted with her and asked about seeing him. I have needed a new primary doctor since moving out to the country. Well, he said "sure" and I just happened to have my first appointment to see him today and get a physical. Which of course included a visit to the hospital to have the finger x-rayed. It is sooooo swollen and bluish green. It really looks bad. Everyone I saw today, from patients in the waiting room to the x-ray tech-I asked if they wanted a Spanish buck. No one had a need for a goat. Though the x-ray tech admitted he had a few sheep he should probably eat too. Fortunately I had someone with me so I didn't have to drive much.


----------



## alpine_fan

I hope your finger is all right...all I can think s "ouch!"


----------



## GTAllen

I am back home after spending some time in Utah. I am sooooooo over snow! It snowed so much. A few more weeks and the rest of my does start kidding.

I met a woman while I was out there visiting. Guess she was not as interested as I thought and didn't want to try. I feel so used. Here is an email from her:

"Yes, it was definitely a whirlwind experience, an experience I found myself getting caught up in with all your southern charms and adoring attentions. I found myself developing feelings for you. You have been on my mind as well the past few days, I've been thinking about and processing all that transpired in the short time we spent together. As a result I've come to recognize that, although I did develop feelings for you, the important connections I need are not there for me in this relationship. Thank you for the experience of meeting and getting to know you. I genuinely feel that I've learned something from the encounter, things I may not have learned another way. 



I truly wish you God's blessings and all the best in whatever life bring you."


----------



## Texas.girl

My finger is not broken. I didn't think it was as it just didn't hurt that bad. But good to know the x-ray showed nothing either.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im glad to here your finger isn't broken Texas


----------



## Trickyroo

GTAllen , glad to have you back !!
I'm sorry to hear about this relationship that wasn't what you expected.
But let's face it , it's all her loss !!! HER LOSS BIG TIME. :hug:

How exciting to have babies on the way 
Any pictures of the expecting mommas ?
I would love to see them


----------



## GTAllen

Thanks for the hugs. I kind of had hopes for this one. We both work for the defense industry and it seemed like we had some things in common and enjoyed each other. Oh well, I must of been out of my mind. 

Think I will go dance and party with the my country girls this weekend. I am fairly certain some cowgirls, tight jeans and longnecks will make me forget her name., maybe even my own name


----------



## Trickyroo

Have a awesome time GTAllen , you deserve better anyways


----------



## Texas.girl

I just ordered some native grass seed mix and other speciality seed from a seed business in San Antonio. My ranch partner is there and can pick it up for me before returning here, but I had to pay for it first. The sales man laughed when I told him the address the credit card is attached too. The government sure does come up with some interesting 911 addresses for us rural folks.


----------



## Goatzrule

Me win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas.girl

You lose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Right back at ya


----------



## Texas.girl

I had such an enjoyable morning cleaning out all the stinky straw from the goat shelter. I had between 3 and 4 assistants helping me with the task. I especially enjoyed how my 8 month old wether would alternate between scraping all the stinky straw off the pitchfork onto the shelter floor and stepping on my foot while asking to be scratched.

BTW--I WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

K IIIIIIII won


----------



## WillowGem

LOL, Texas!
Why is it that our goats don't care about the straw, UNTIL we decide to move it?  Then they must investigate each and every piece.

And..oh yeah...I WIN!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Fat chance, baby!


----------



## Texas.girl

I also unloaded 20 bales of straw off the trailer today. Couldn't wait any longer as we need the trailer tomorrow. I find a bra full of straw to be very uncomfortable. No idea how it even got in there.


----------



## LaMee

I win haha


----------



## letisha

I win! As I am laying I. The floor getting a goat massage and catching up on my goat spot


----------



## Goatzrule

Ok give it up I win!


----------



## Trickyroo

Texas , you crack me up , lolol
Bra full of straw. :ROFL:


----------



## Goatzrule

I win!


----------



## letisha

No me! I win!


----------



## Goatzrule

what ever keeps the little dream going
but no I win


----------



## letisha

But you have to be last to win and you aren't last!  I win!


----------



## Goatzrule

am now


----------



## Trickyroo

Not


----------



## Goatzrule

r toooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## alpine_fan

-sleepy- apparently the snoozer wins


----------



## blueblanketfarms

*Let me win*

Hope I'm last


----------



## LaMee

blueblanketfarms said:


> Hope I'm last


Apparently not I win


----------



## Texas.girl

I would like to know why all my pockets seem to have alfala in them?

I win!


----------



## LaMee

I win


----------



## Goatzrule

_IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIi win_


----------



## GTAllen

Texas.girl said:


> I would like to know why all my pockets seem to have alfala in them?
> 
> I win!


I have to pull my pockets inside out on my jeans before I wash them to get all the alfalfa out.


----------



## Trickyroo

Its either hay ,straw or dog treats in mine , lolol


----------



## LaMee

IWin win win


----------



## Texas.girl

My buck is in my vegetable garden while we build him a home away from the does he likes to pester. I have a small metal water trough in there for him. It doesn't hold much water so I have to keep an eye on it. One day when it was cold I threw the hose in it and left it in after turning the faucet off. That is when I discovered there is a small leak in the faucet as the water level never dropped, but always stayed full. We are now having a spell of warmer weather and all of a sudden I am finding the water trough half empty. So clearly that leak is temperture sensitive.


----------



## LaMee

I win win win


----------



## GTAllen

I hate Monday. The weekend was so nice. Trimmed hooves on 6 of my goats and prepared 3 does for kidding. Cut their hair, CD-T, CMPK, wormed them. 3 down 3 to go. 

Had a great time on Friday night, had to take a cab home early in the morning. Mardi Gras party was in full swing.


----------



## LaMee

I win win win win win win


----------



## aceofspades

Now I win


----------



## Trickyroo

Nope , me win :dance:


----------



## Texas.girl

Laura--in your dreams.


----------



## aceofspades

I don't think so victory will be mine


----------



## Texas.girl

Tired of the wind.


----------



## Sheffba

Am I the last??


----------



## aceofspades

Sheffba said:


> Am I the last??


No you are not


----------



## Texas.girl

So windy outside today it is gonna blow you guys away and I will be the winner


----------



## aceofspades

Guess agin


----------



## Texas.girl

Looked out the dining room window to see my brand new pots (plan to plant tree seeds in them) blowing all over the place. Had to put shoes on and run out to gather them all up. Glad tomorrow is suppose to be less windy. It is chilly outside.


----------



## aceofspades

Texas.girl said:


> Looked out the dining room window to see my brand new pots (plan to plant tree seeds in them) blowing all over the place. Had to put shoes on and run out to gather them all up. Glad tomorrow is suppose to be less windy. It is chilly outside.


My house is on top of a hill the wind is ALWAYS blowing like crazy. If its not nailed down its gone lol 
I'm last win


----------



## NyGoatMom

We always have a nice breeze in the summer for the most part....I love to see it blowing through the tree tops...

And Ace~you don't win


----------



## aceofspades

NyGoatMom said:


> We always have a nice breeze in the summer for the most part....I love to see it blowing through the tree tops...
> 
> And Ace~you don't win


But I will


----------



## NyGoatMom

Not yet~


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Nope, I do!


----------



## alpine_fan

Nah-ah

(Btw love your saanen pictured)


----------



## Texas.girl

I am glad I do not live where it gets really windy, like in the TX Panhandle or Kansas, but it does get pretty windy here. More days seem to be windy then not windy. 

Had to go to town (hour away) for stuff today. Passed a Boer Goat and then later a huge ram on the wrong side of the fence. I do not like it when goats, sheep, etc. are on the wrong side of the fence. Thankfully they were not on the road, just beside it. No cell service where I saw the Boer goat, but there was by the time I passed the ram, so I called the Sheriff and reported it.

I made it back home safely, so I win


----------



## aceofspades

Making it home safe is always good. 

I hit a hog on my way home from work. 
My trucks on but the hog is not. 

I'm winning


----------



## aceofspades

Happy valentines day Y'all


----------



## Texas.girl

aceofspades said:


> Making it home safe is always good.
> 
> I hit a hog on my way home from work.
> My trucks on but the hog is not.
> 
> I'm winning


Did you have free bacon?

Not winning anymore


----------



## WillowGem

I'm baaaaaaack...and still winning...heehee!!


----------



## aceofspades

Y'all can stop posting I'm going to win.


----------



## Texas.girl

acesofspades--the sun is setting on you. You are getting sleepy. Time for bed, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....

Now that she is asleep--I win!


----------



## aceofspades

Texas.girl said:


> acesofspades--the sun is setting on you. You are getting sleepy. Time for bed, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....
> 
> Now that she is asleep--I win!


Nice try I'm up all night ill be at work till 6am.

The weather was so nice today I just had to take halo on a trail ride


----------



## aceofspades

Still winning.

Looks like I win.

I'm winning.

I'm the winner.,

I win win win.









Happy valentines day y'all 
Texas roses.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Alright baconhead.....you _were_ winning....until now.....sizzle...


----------



## aceofspades

NyGoatMom said:


> Alright baconhead.....you were winning....until now.....sizzle...


It's a Texas thing y'all wouldn't understand. 
And I'm winning agin


----------



## NyGoatMom

Never been to Texas.....you lose


----------



## aceofspades

You should visit its a whole different world. 
I've been up north a lot and NY twice it was fun but I always come home,


----------



## aceofspades

I spent a couple months in Boston tho I got to watch the Red Sox. Kill the Yankees at finway stadium. 
I'm actually not a huge baseball guy but I love the history of the stadium I was there for the 100 year anniversary. 
Their are a lot of great historical sights up north. 

You can give up I'm going to win. 
Win win win win win win Win win win win win win Win win win win win win Win win win win win win Win win win win win win Win win win win win win 
Win win win win win win Win win win win win win Win win win win win win Win win win win win win Win win win win win win Win win win win win win 
Win win win win win win Win win win win win win Win win win win win win Win win win win win win Win win win win win win Win win win win win win 
Did mention? WIN


----------



## Texas.girl

aceofspades, I grew up in Sacramento, CA and now that my mother has passed I hope I never have to go back. They tax the air one breathes. Texas is home. What corner of TX are you in? I am on the westhern edge of the TX Hill Country.

My grandfather was a baseball fanatic. He was a doctor and his practice was in a building next to their house. From what I observed while visiting them as a child, I think maybe he did not scheduled patients during baseball games. At least I can remember him watching a game in the middle of a week day. 

And by the way...I WIN!


----------



## NyGoatMom

I'm actually partial to Vt...I just ended up over the border by 15 minutes...so I could pay the heavy taxes 

I win


----------



## aceofspades

Texas.girl said:


> aceofspades, I grew up in Sacramento, CA and now that my mother has passed I hope I never have to go back. They tax the air one breathes. Texas is home. What corner of TX are you in? I am on the westhern edge of the TX Hill Country.
> 
> My grandfather was a baseball fanatic. He was a doctor and his practice was in a building next to their house. From what I observed while visiting them as a child, I think maybe he did not scheduled patients during baseball games. At least I can remember him watching a game in the middle of a week day.
> 
> And by the way...I WIN!


I am dead center in the heart of the hill country. 
I'm between kerrville and Harper.


----------



## Trickyroo

I win


----------



## NyGoatMom

No, sorry Trickyroo....you don't


----------



## aceofspades

I win its my birthday 

I just got home on my birthday to find that Bella finally kidded her first freshing 2 great big healthy blue eyes boys.


----------



## Texas.girl

Rocksprings Rocks--I win!

I am looking for a baby dairy buck, hopefully free or really cheap. All my goats came to me as newborns abandoned by their momma's so I see no reason why I should have to pay for an expensive dairy buck I got 6 months without a break experience with feeding bottle babies


----------



## alpine_fan

Finally got internets back 

So....I win!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Uh....no ya don't!


----------



## Goatzrule

I win


----------



## Trickyroo

Nope 

Me win :leap:


----------



## Texas.girl

I am changing the rules to this game. The next person to post looses. So that means I Win!!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL  Guess I lose the winning game


----------



## Goatzrule

but what if i wan't to lose. Then I lose!


----------



## NyGoatMom

nope....I was just starting to enjoy it....


----------



## Goatzrule

me2 but i lose/win


----------



## Trickyroo

Me win 
I think. :clap:


----------



## Goatzrule

Now me!!!!


----------



## alpine_fan

Think again


----------



## Goatzrule

I did i win


----------



## Texas.girl

Goatzrule--you mean you lose. I already won, several times.


----------



## NyGoatMom

and once more Texas


----------



## alpine_fan

But I have an annoying cat


----------



## Texas.girl

I have two cats. Tiger insists that us human's purpose in life is to pet her. She is always making us stop whatever work we are doing to pet her. I also have a special needs goat.


----------



## aceofspades

Me me me me


----------



## Trickyroo

Nope :leap::leap::leap:


----------



## aceofspades

Nop nop nop 

I win


----------



## Texas.girl

It is a great day to be working outside. Got to finish building a home for the buck. It is going to be high off the ground so he can keep an eye on the ladies, who live on one side of the vegetable garden and he will be living on the other side of the vegetable garden.

I win!


----------



## aceofspades

It has been a great day now it's looking like rain. 

I win


----------



## Texas.girl

They promised rain but I am mostly seeing fog. Fog, fog, fog. I want rain. People are desperate for rain here. It better start raining NOW!

I Win!


----------



## aceofspades

Same here this 5 year drought is really hurting us. 

We need the rain but all we've gotten is fog fog fog


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow...how much rain have you guys gotten in the last five years?


----------



## WillowGem

Winning!!


----------



## alpine_fan

Speaking of kids - just figured out one of my kids/yearlings is going to kid this year....
Guess...well at least she's bred to an awesome buckling


----------



## aceofspades

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow...how much rain have you guys gotten in the last five years?


I will have to research that but it is very little. 
I live on the Guadalupe river it is almost 6tf low and most of the lakes are 6-8ft low


----------



## Texas.girl

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow...how much rain have you guys gotten in the last five years?


Oct. 2011 I joined CoCoRaHS (Community Collaborative Rain, Hail, & Snow Network). We are a volunteer army across the US (and some of Canada) who report our rain/snow totals daily. I have an official rain gauge. Between Oct. 2011 and Sept. 2012 (which thankfully included a wet spring) I had a total of 23.94 inches. A couple months were good but several months I got almost nothing.

Oct 2012: 0.07 inches 
Nov. 2012: 0.50 inches
Dec. 2012: 0.10 inches
Jan. 2012: 2.06 inches
Feb. 2012: 0.08 inches

So during the last 5 months I have received 2.81 inches of rain. That is less then 3 inches of rain during a 5 month span of time. Since I was not a member of CoCoRaHS before Oct. 2011 I do not have data for prior months but I do remember 2012 was very wet compared to 2011 and 2010.

Back during the summer of 2011, every county but 2 in the entire state of Texas had one or more major wild fires. I never had to evacuate but there were some weeks of heavy smoke around here due to nearby fires. That summer has gone down in the history books as the worse fire season in history for the state. I know people who have lived here for generations and no one can remember a worse drought then this one. People who grew up here talk about the 5 year drought in the 50's but they say it is much worse now. There are rivers and springs that for the first time in recorded history have dried up. People in their 80's and 90's are reporting they have never seen such and such spring or river not flowing but they are not flowing now. So when those of us in Texas say it is bad, it really is bad.

For anyone interested in learning more about CoCoRaHS (which I highly recommend participating in), just go to http://www.cocorahs.org/
The information we provide is used by scientiests, the National Weather Service, and others.

BTW, I win!


----------



## Goatzrule

III winnn!


----------



## HaleyD

Winner!


----------



## aceofspades

HaleyD said:


> Winner!


No you looser I winner


----------



## alpine_fan

Think again 
Btw I can seem to spell right ow...


----------



## aceofspades

Don't feel bad I'm dyslexic I don't know if its spelled right or not. 
I win


----------



## Trickyroo

Nope , me win


----------



## Texas.girl

One of my 2 outside cats, who are the sweetest things on earth and love to be petted and loved on--has not been seen in a week. I last saw her the last Sunday in Feb. I am pretty confident now that Little Bit, who lost an eye a few years ago due to being attacked, has fallen victim to a wild critter. I have been very sad. Her sister, Tiger, is lonely.

And since I am the last to post--I win.


----------



## Springbett Farm

Sorry to hear about your cat. One of mine "disappeared" a couple of years ago, I think due to a wild critter. However, another cat of mine disappeared a year ago and I found out she's living at my neighbor's house a 1/4 mile away. That particular cat always hated my other cats and so she left. 
By the way, I win.


----------



## Texas.girl

I know Little Bit didn't move. Her sister (litter mate) Tiger lives here and those two have never been seperated and are close. Tiger hangs around us and wants to be petted non-stop whenever Little Bit is gone. I know she is lonely for her sister. We are pretty sure Little Bit became lunch. Least Tiger is a home body.

I win.


----------



## alpine_fan

My cat was so excited to find out I was awake this afternoon that he covered my face in hair...
Never done that before...
Oh well ^_^


----------



## WillowGem

Awww Texas, I'm so sorry about your kitty...my fingers are crossed that she turns up.
It could happen, you never know, right?


----------



## Texas.girl

Thanks WillowGem but I no longer have hope. She has never been gone this long and the last time she was gone half of this lengh of time she came back severely injured. She didn't even look like the same cat: emaciated, gash wounds on head and neck and eye, etc. The eye had to be removed. So Little Bit was blind in one eye. I believe her hunting skills were never the same. So it really would have been easy for a Bob Cat, Coyote, or Mountain Lion to sneak up on her. Last year her momma got hit by a car, so I immagine they are both in kitty heaven together now.

Editing:

I forgot, I win!


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , I'm sorry Texas .


----------



## katie

what do you win? Oh just the game? when does it end?


----------



## Texas.girl

I think it will end when Jesus returns.

I win!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I don't understand. ?


----------



## alpine_fan

It ends when people just stop posting here


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Oooohhhh.... okay. I posted! lol


----------



## katie

It's never going to end so what's the point of posting? You don't win anything except you can say I was the last one to post on a thread 297 pages long. I think I'm done unless we talk about something worthwile. Does anyone have something good to disscuss?


----------



## goatgirl132

katie said:


> It's never going to end so what's the point of posting? You don't win anything except you can say I was the last one to post on a thread 297 pages long. I think I'm done unless we talk about something worthwile. Does anyone have something good to disscuss?


 That moment when your joking with your friend about how your other friend needs to go to a rehab center for her prostitution problem (joke) so you send her the number on your physical therapy bracelet and she actually calls it -.-


----------



## goatgirl132

Ignore that i hit the wrong button and can't deleat it on my phone


----------



## 3 goats and a girl

WINNER!!


----------



## alpine_fan

katie said:


> It's never going to end so what's the point of posting? You don't win anything except you can say I was the last one to post on a thread 297 pages long. I think I'm done unless we talk about something worthwile. Does anyone have something good to disscuss?


I agree, but sadly have nothing worth while to talk about.


----------



## aceofspades

Sneaky sneaky


----------



## SeveNeveS

Neener Neener BooBoo


----------



## Texas.girl

It has been almost 2 weeks since I last saw Little Bit. I have grieved the loss of my cat, confident that a wild critter must have had her for lunch. This evening when I went outside to milk the goat, Tiger and Little Bit (litter mates) were greeting each other. Little Bit is not injured or skinny. She has been getting plenty of food somewhere. Nearest neighbor is 1/2 a mile away. 

I am gonna kill that cat for putting me through so much grief.


----------



## WillowGem

katie said:


> It's never going to end so what's the point of posting? You don't win anything except you can say I was the last one to post on a thread 297 pages long. I think I'm done unless we talk about something worthwile. Does anyone have something good to disscuss?


It's just a fun thread, and I enjoy reading the posts.
The winning part in the title is just a joke. 
I guess a "good" post is in the eye of the reader, right?

Anyway...Texas, I am so happy Little Bit has finally returned.


----------



## goatgirl132

So we took the girls up to Austin today and i show Tomaro.
Mom got me a lamp as a present!!! Its so cute 
She said i deserved it which made me proud and happy


----------



## alpine_fan

Wow, like the lamp
Good luck tomorrow


----------



## SeveNeveS

thought i was doing good
4 togg babies born - 2 does 2 bucks 
tho one buck was still born 
so i had a 50/50 ratio
i can live with that!
THEN
my nubian decided to bless me with twin bucks
sigh
so now i have 5 sets of little hooves bounding around above my head
(they are upstairs in the empty bedroom  )
and i have a 2/3 ratio :'(
(PS) if anyone knows anything about registering with ADGA i have a question....


----------



## Trickyroo

I win.


----------



## goatgirl132

No trickyroo i win you loose!


----------



## WillowGem

I WIN!!!! :clap:


----------



## goatgirl132

Actually you lose willow!


----------



## WillowGem

Spent part of the day trying to clean up the goat poop soup in the goat pen...bleh! 
I've put down boards so none of us, people or goats, have to slosh through the muddy, sloppy mess. 
The boys are pretty funny, walking their gang plank...don't let those hooves touch the mud! 

And.....I WIN AGAIN!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , I miss my little boys 
Hi Merlin , hi Arthur !!! :wave:


Me win


----------



## SeveNeveS

i'm really confused and upset
does ANYONE understand ADGA rules and regs as pertaining to registrations?
my 75% grade doe was bred to a PB buck (nubians) 
they produced 2 bucklings  that i cannot reg...?!!?...
i know a lady that has an experimental doe bred to a pb buck (nubians)
she says the kids will be americans!...! (due april)
what is the diff between grade and american?
both does have unknown parentage in their background....
and how much would you pay for the above stated Exp doe - sold as bred but not guarenteed - 2 yrs old


----------



## alpine_fan

How I had American/experimental explained to me (quickly over the phone)
Was that an exper has an unknown background or crossed with a different purebred and will eventually (a few generations down the line) produce American full blood offspring. It takes at least 3 gens of breeding back to a reg.purebred.

Hope that helps a little...I'm not totally 100% and hopefully someone else on here can confirm or fix what I said...


----------



## goatgirl132

Got 15th as an individual and 5th as a team!!!!


----------



## Texas.girl

WillowGem said:


> Spent part of the day trying to clean up the goat poop soup in the goat pen...bleh!
> I've put down boards so none of us, people or goats, have to slosh through the muddy, sloppy mess.
> The boys are pretty funny, walking their gang plank...don't let those hooves touch the mud!
> 
> And.....I WIN AGAIN!!!


My place is covered in rocks. The last time we got enough rain to produce mud (been awhile), I lauged watching everyone, including our pregnant doe, stepping from rock to rock to avoid the mud.


----------



## Trickyroo

Awesome Goatgirl132 !!!!
You rock


----------



## alpine_fan

Way to go


----------



## goatgirl132

Thanks!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

I win, cool


----------



## aceofspades

You are mistaken I win


----------



## WillowGem

WRONG!!! 

I win!!! :laugh:


----------



## aceofspades

NO!!!!! I win.


----------



## goatgirl132

Ace is a liar i win


----------



## SeveNeveS

Neener Neener BooBoo

(the names of my fighting dragons on Dragon City!)
lol


----------



## Goatzrule

I winn, like it or not!


----------



## SeveNeveS

i am TOO OLD for road trips!
*sigh*
my friend and i did a 'dead run' to Albany and back
ended up being a 13 hour trip when all was said and done
but i brought home the most beautiful Black Nubian doe!
she's a reg'd experimental grade so her ears arent quite perfect
but i can up breed and she's gorgeous! 
 
she's due april 10


----------



## alpine_fan

Aw...sounds like a trip well worth it


----------



## goatgirl132

just went to platos closet!! (like a highclass goodwill) 
and got like 6 pairs of jeans for 60 somthin dollars!! woo hoo 
and a bracelet for 3


----------



## Goatzrule

how does this help the fact I win
I got two pairs boots for only 20


----------



## SeveNeveS

she was worth the trip
hubby says he isnt impressed but i love her!
after having a herd of mini-nubians of every color 
then going to Toggs *sigh*
and the nubians i do have are about the same color
and so is my pack goat
i NEEDED some color in my pasture!!!
lol
so it's nice to look out and see a black dot in my sea of brown


----------



## SeveNeveS

Goldthewait Ebony - reg'd exp grade


----------



## goatgirl132

so i wake up thismorning and the 3 extra wethers going to ghe auction barn on Tuesday are out of their pen and running around the field -.-


----------



## Goatzrule

nice.


----------



## goatgirl132

yeah...


----------



## Goatzrule

i win


----------



## goatgirl132

lose


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## aceofspades

Triplets!!!  

2 doelings and a buckling


----------



## SeveNeveS

goatgirl132 said:


> so i wake up thismorning and the 3 extra wethers going to ghe auction barn on Tuesday are out of their pen and running around the field -.-


they knew they were going to auction and wanted their last run of freedom

I win


----------



## goatgirl132

Im getting a ducky soon!!


----------



## SeveNeveS

happy first day of spring
MY RUMPASS!!!!!
lost 2 babies today
still born


----------



## Trickyroo

Our remark about the first day of spring was hysterical SeveNeveS !!
Im so sorry about your loss . :hug:


----------



## Goatzrule

Spring it is still snowing


----------



## Trickyroo

Yep , it's colder now then it was in December !


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Autumn and its still 30 degrees C every day

What a lovely summer we are having this autumn.


----------



## Goatzrule

wish It was summer!


----------



## alpine_fan

My beau said that last iChat when he saw a pic of summer & realized he missed the green grass


----------



## Trickyroo

I miss the green grass , warm breezes, but NOT the bugs ,or the humidity for that matter ......picky , picky , picky....lol
Im not looking forward to flies and those pesky no see ums :/


----------



## goatgirl132

guess whos the new retail cashier at schlitterbahn!


----------



## SeveNeveS

so far - 14 babies - 3 still born - 3 sold - 5 in barn and 3 in house - 1 still born was a buck - other 2 i was too upset to look - 3 sold were all bucks to pet home  out of 8 left only one buck and he is going as herd sire! Jane (togg) has not freshened yet and not sure if she settled. Ebony (nubian) is due April 10 but tail pins are SOFT...


----------



## Trickyroo

Start a waiting thread for Ebony 
Sorry about the stillborns. :hug:
You did well with selling all your bucks ,wow !! Congrats
Good luck with Ebony !


----------



## Goatzrule

I win
I hope my doe is breed but if not I some one I can lease off of.
I sorry about the still borns.


----------



## HaleyD

Had to bury a cat tonight  found it next to my barn. Looked like the neighbors dogs attacked it and it came over to our side of the fence to die. He looked like he was probably a pet


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww how sad . Thanks for caring and burying the poor thing.
Rest in Peace kitty.


----------



## Goatzrule

Poor kitty


----------



## HaleyD

I haven't been on here in awhile so I thought I would see if I could get this thread going again :laugh:

Bandit met me at the end of the drive way today so I let him join me on the ride to the house. He likes my air freshener! lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww , that is so funny , lolol


----------



## Goatzrule

lol!


----------



## aceofspades

Cute pic. 

I win


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Ha I win ..


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I win


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Nooooo... I want to!


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Lydia... beautiful baby though!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Lyonpurrs said:


> Lydia... beautiful baby though!


Thanks thats not her thats Noble my show wether.


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Still... handsome then!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Thanks


----------



## Lyonpurrs

TUH!!! NO one played again til I came , _*IMMA WIN!!:sun:*_


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Nope!!! *･゜ﾟ･*:.｡..｡.:*･'(*ﾟ▽ﾟ*)'･*:.｡. .｡.:*･゜ﾟ･*


----------



## Lyonpurrs

_*HAHAHAHAHA!!!!*_


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Still me!!! ☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆


----------



## Lyonpurrs




----------



## Lydia_the_goat

They are beautiful!!! I love the horns!


----------



## Lyonpurrs

thanks , dark one is samerrah and the light one is Malikah


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Lyonpurrs said:


> thanks , dark one is samerrah and the light one is Malikah


Malikah's horns look like she is part antelope.


----------



## Lyonpurrs

lol.... she jumps around like an antelope


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

The black one is Lydia and the white one is Wednesday


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Lydia is incredible! I loves the B/W...


----------



## Lyonpurrs

No horns look like a lil sheep, lol sweet pea.........


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I got these ones two years ago and she was the only one that didnt have horns. They love head butting bit she can only do it for so long before she leaves the other one!!! I bet her head gets a little sore!


----------



## Lyonpurrs

awww poor thang.... yea my big one keeps butting my lil one.. she is a lil aggressive ...


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

It looks like they are playing! I think the horns just make her head a little sore after awhile.


----------



## Lyonpurrs

I have 2 food dishes in the night pen, the big one wants to eat out of both of them, so when Malikah gets in 1, Sameerah wants it, and BUTT she goes.. poor baby!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Same with these two!!!


----------



## Lyonpurrs

thats ok Malikah got revenge today, lol.... she pulled the other one into the shrub and she got stuck.... I felt bad but, Missy didnt butt little one rest of the time


----------



## LaMee

I wins


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Huh


----------



## LaMee

I win


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Nah......


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Smh... no body wins cuz it keeps going lol


----------



## MoKa-Farms

This is going to be a LONG game


----------



## Lyonpurrs

300 something pages already is


----------



## LaMee

Yeehaw I win


----------



## Lyonpurrs

I guess this is for yung ins


----------



## aceofspades

You're only as old as you feel. 

I win


----------



## Lyonpurrs

well ni feel like a child cept for the ahces and pains, greying hair and lil lines in my face,

I win


----------



## MoKa-Farms

this will never end. EVER


----------



## Lyonpurrs

lol..nope


----------



## MoKa-Farms

at least it is something to do lol


----------



## Lyonpurrs

pretty much


----------



## LaMee

Yea I am young and free


----------



## MoKa-Farms

whatev


----------



## LaMee

What!! So win


----------



## MoKa-Farms

posting random things lol orange juice


----------



## LaMee

Bunnies


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Lemonade


----------



## Goatzrule

Blue


----------



## MoKa-Farms

A kumquat wearing a polka-dotted mumu dancing in a tap dance competion with a bright yellow lion in a top hat.


----------



## Lyonpurrs

oh my


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I can make up all sorts of random stuff lol :crazy:


----------



## LaMee

Flying


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Flying tri-colored robots playing bongos in France


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Fushia polka dot striped snail


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Lyonpurrs said:


> Fushia polka dot striped snail


Who takes zumba lessons in an abandoned karate center with an instructor who is a Kinder goat who has a blond mustache and blue shoes


----------



## LaMee

Really


----------



## Lyonpurrs

hercules hercules hercules!!!! (nutty professor)


----------



## aceofspades

Lions and tigers and bears


----------



## MoKa-Farms

LaMee said:


> Really


Really.


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Really!!


----------



## LaMee

Man this is not a game


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Lyonpurrs said:


> Really!!


Indeed.


----------



## LaMee

Wow


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Wow what?


----------



## Goatzrule

i win


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Mmmmmm


----------



## MoKa-Farms

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbccccccccccccccccccdddddddddddddddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeefffffffffffffggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiijjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjkkkkkkkkkkkkkklllllllllllllmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooppppppppppppqqqqqqrrrrrrssssssssssttttttuuuuuuuuuvvvvwwwwxxxxxxxxxxxyyyyyyyyyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
I'm bored.


----------



## Goatzrule

I win


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Seriously?


----------



## LaMee

I guess so


----------



## MoKa-Farms

AAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBBBCCCCCCCCCDDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEEFFFFFFFFFGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIJJJJJJJJJJJKKKKKKKKKKLLLLLLLMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPQQQQQQQQQRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTUUUUUUUVVVVVWWWWWWWWWWXXXXXXXXXYYYYYYYYYYZZZZZZZZZZ
Capital letters this time! ^-^


----------



## LaMee

Your nuts


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Smh


----------



## aceofspades

Blah


----------



## Sylvie

You guys are all pretty ridiculous! I tried reading the whole thread, but stopped at page 30...:laugh:


----------



## Sylvie

> I tried reading the whole thread


I guess I should have better things to do


----------



## Sylvie

Ha! No one posted for a half day! I must win! JK


----------



## Sylvie

I'm so excited! I must have won!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Sylvie said:


> I'm so excited! I must have won!


Nope


----------



## Goatzrule

don't even think about it cuz I win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Not a chance!!!


----------



## LaMee

I win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Nope!!!


----------



## Lyonpurrs

I'm back


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Still me!!


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Whoop whoop


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Back at it again


----------



## Trickyroo

Ha , me win


----------



## dmeester

Me me me


----------



## Lyonpurrs

I got pneumonia, I should win


----------



## Goatzrule

No i win


----------



## Lyonpurrs

meany


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Nope me!! Sorry that you're sick!


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Lol.. thanks


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Get better soon!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Lyonpurrs said:


> I got pneumonia, I should win


Sorry you are sick, get better soon!


----------



## Trickyroo

Feel better ! I win


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I currently win


----------



## Lyonpurrs

bleh..... booooo......... we are all winners, but im in the lead,lol


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I am in the lead!!


----------



## Lyonpurrs

no your not, not this time


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I am currently in the lead and winning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

me me me meeeee!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Still me!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Me win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Nope


----------



## Lyonpurrs

heres LUCY (well just me...lol)


----------



## Trickyroo

And there she goes , bye bye Lucy 
Me win now : D


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Bye Tricky!! I win!!!!


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Im in the lead again.................


----------



## Trickyroo

Nah nah na nah nahhhhh Im baackk


----------



## MoKa-Farms

It went from rainy to humid to humid and rainy >.<


----------



## Lyonpurrs

> playing with features


 hahaha


----------



## MoKa-Farms

.




















.

















.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Invisible post above. Spooooooooooooooky, the only question is, why is it spooky? DUN DUN DUN!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

MoKa-Farms said:


> Invisible post above. Spooooooooooooooky, the only question is, why is it spooky? DUN DUN DUN!


I can see the dots. Its not invisible.


----------



## Trickyroo

Still here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me is WINNING!!!


----------



## Lyonpurrs

ME<ME<ME!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Me~me~.


----------



## Lyonpurrs

HahA... I'm going on 2 day vaca! Going to help some friends ... but I'll try to keep up. NO IM not 100% better. But close enough Lol....


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Hope alp


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Hope all works out. Sorry dropped my phone.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Hope all works out. Sorry dropped my phone.


----------



## Lyonpurrs

yea I had fun... saw friends and family..........:gift:


----------



## erica4481

Happy 4th of July everyone


----------



## Lyonpurrs

:fireworks:


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Happy 5th of July! 179 days until the end of the year! :fireworks: lol


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Day of rest!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

^-^


----------



## erica4481

Rain rain go away !


----------



## Lyonpurrs

come again another day


----------



## erica4481

Little Johnny wants to play


----------



## Goatzrule

Rain, rain go away!


----------



## erica4481

......rain rain go away....


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Cuz I'm soaked


----------



## LaMee

I win


----------



## erica4481

No chance


----------



## LaMee

Oh really


----------



## erica4481

Really


----------



## LaMee

Not really

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Ohhhhhh yea!


----------



## erica4481

I give up


----------



## Lyonpurrs

erica4481 said:


> I give up


This is an infinite post... there really is no winner but fun keeping up


----------



## Goatzrule

Yea


----------



## Lyonpurrs

*bleh*


----------



## Goatzrule

*Pink Blue Red Green*


----------



## Lyonpurrs

Getting dental reconstruction in me mouth... goats chewing is cool... Lol. J/k! Seriously waiting for numb..


----------



## LaMee

I win

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## erica4481

Goaties chickens and doxies rock my world


----------



## LaMee

Haha I forgot abut that but still true

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## Goatzrule

*







*


----------



## Lyonpurrs




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Lyonpurrs

wish I had a hug...


----------



## erica4481

Sending u a hug


----------



## Lyonpurrs

erica4481 said:


> View attachment 34693
> 
> 
> Sending u a hug


awwwwww thank you!:angelgoat:


----------



## erica4481

Ya welcome


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Sending you hugs, too ^-^


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Lyonpurrs

onder:


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Lyonpurrs

awww


----------



## erica4481

Lol


----------



## Lyonpurrs

I have no words for that


----------



## Trickyroo

OMG ! I have too through all of these photos ,but the ones I've seen so far just had me hysterical :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
Too funny ,lolo.


----------



## Goatzrule

Lovvveee these horses


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Hahahaha!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## erica4481




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Lyonpurrs




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:l: Great pictures , love them !


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## MoKa-Farms

Hilarious pics, guys!


----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## Lyonpurrs




----------



## erica4481




----------



## alpine_fan




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Lyonpurrs




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Sylvie

:ROFL: This thread is just about as funny as this one: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/our-2-year-old-master-yoda-150692/index5.html#post1444275


----------



## aceofspades

Thank guys I've had a looong day at work I needed a good laugh. 
He's a few more hope they brighten you're day l


----------



## aceofspades

Just a goat away from being the crazy goat guy.


----------



## aceofspades

Waggle time


----------



## aceofspades

I win when goats fly


----------



## aceofspades

No dolphin!!! Did they do that on porous?


----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Sylvie

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## erica4481

Please mom just take us for one more ride


----------



## erica4481




----------



## LaMee

This is fun

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## erica4481




----------



## MoKa-Farms

And now, a word from Yoda... OK, not real Yoda, a dog dressed as Yoda.


----------



## aceofspades

Love this


----------



## erica4481




----------



## LaMee

This is true

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## erica4481




----------



## aceofspades

Honey had twins one buckling one doeling. They are lamancha X nigerian the boy looks like a light colored lamancha the girl looks like she is going to fly away lol love her ears


----------



## erica4481

aceofspades said:


> Honey had twins one buckling one doeling. They are lamancha X nigerian the boy looks like a light colored lamancha the girl looks like she is going to fly away lol love her ears


Omg! I love those ears! Lol soo cute


----------



## MoKa-Farms

They are so cute! I love airplane ears!


----------



## erica4481

I'm not a fan of airplane ears but I love those,the way the ends curl up is very cute


----------



## aceofspades

She looks like a flying nun


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## erica4481




----------



## Lyonpurrs




----------



## erica4481

Eeeewwww....gross


----------



## erica4481




----------



## aceofspades

Winner


----------



## aceofspades

Lol


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## Lyonpurrs




----------



## LaMee

So true

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## Lyonpurrs




----------



## MoKa-Farms




----------



## erica4481




----------



## LaMee

Haha it works

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## erica4481




----------



## MoKa-Farms

Goats can read. They just don't care.



erica4481 said:


> View attachment 36387


Goat on goat on goat train with goat in the background being jealous, lol


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## LaMee

So me

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## aceofspades

Eclipse had twin boys ugh more boys


----------



## erica4481

They are still cute though


----------



## Goatzrule

Yeah


----------



## LaMee

Born to be cute am I right

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## Lyonpurrs




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## Lyonpurrs




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## goatygirl

Hahaha look who the winner is now!


----------



## erica4481

View attachment 36479


----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## MoKa-Farms




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## erica4481




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## erica4481




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## aceofspades

Several new additions. 

First is eclipse a back nubian doe and her 2 bucklings. One red and white the other is a buckskin and white. 
All very sweet 

Then her sister ( still trying to name her) she's a BIG BIG girl always stands tall with her head up solid build. Rarely leaves eclipses side and treats the kids as if they were her own. 

They came with a small spotted donkey he is also needing a name. 

Any names suggestions?


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I love the little donkey!! How about Carmel? For the little goatie with him.


----------



## erica4481

Awwww...... The donkey is soooo pretty. I had 3 mini donkeys that I just had to sell. I started off with 2 Jenny's . They were great with goats. But one was pregnant when we got her. After she had the baby they got agressive to my goats especially the babies . They started chasing and trying to stomp them. So I had to choose between my donkeys or my goats. I chose my goats but I do miss them very much


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## MoKa-Farms

OMG, Kelsi, I have been looking for that one for a million years, thank you. You made me laugh. You make my day just a little bit better. Thank you.


----------



## goatygirl




----------



## peachpatch143

My baby


----------



## Goatzrule

MoKa-Farms said:


> OMG, Kelsi, I have been looking for that one for a million years, thank you. You made me laugh. You make my day just a little bit better. Thank you.


 Your welcome!!!!!


----------



## erica4481




----------



## aceofspades

We got the little donkey thinking he would be a good protector for the goats but for the most part he ignores them and hangs out with the horses instead.


----------



## erica4481

The only time my mini donkeys spent around my goats was when they were trying to steal their food


----------



## erica4481

Except at night time .the goats slept inside the barn and the donkeys slept right outside.
But before we got them something was getting our chickens after we got them nothing ever got any chickens again


----------



## Smallfarmer

erica4481 said:


> Except at night time .the goats slept inside the barn and the donkeys slept right outside.
> But before we got them something was getting our chickens after we got them nothing ever got any chickens again


Whoa! Donkeys protect chickens too? We have a raccoon problem; maybe it's time to get a donkey.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I just realized- this page we are posting on is half evil- 333


----------



## goatygirl




----------



## aceofspades

Smallfarmer said:


> Whoa! Donkeys protect chickens too? We have a raccoon problem; maybe it's time to get a donkey.


Yes they will


----------



## erica4481

I love that commercial. Lol


----------



## goatygirl




----------



## LaMee

Haha

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## Goatzrule

Like when you see the cat.


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## aceofspades

Yep that's about how my pits fight to


----------



## erica4481




----------



## erica4481

He always looks like he's smiling


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## erica4481




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## erica4481




----------



## erica4481




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## forkidznhorses

Goats are best


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## erica4481




----------



## NubianFan

Who is he Erica? He looks a lot like my horse Buddy


----------



## erica4481

NubianFan said:


> Who is he Erica? He looks a lot like my horse Buddy


I don't know I just came across the pic on google and thought he was beautiful


----------



## erica4481

There's a name on the bottom of pic


----------



## NubianFan

He has to be a paso or some sort of Spanish horse, he is built just like Buddy and almost the same color, Buddy is a bit lighter.
I think the name is the photographers copyright, but I could be wrong.


----------



## erica4481

NubianFan said:


> He has to be a paso or some sort of Spanish horse, he is built just like Buddy and almost the same color, Buddy is a bit lighter.
> I think the name is the photographers copyright, but I could be wrong.


I found the pic when I googled Seminole farms


----------



## Trickyroo

Goatzrule said:


>


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
OMG that is hilarious , my side hurts from laughing , OMG !!!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Those two must be fans of CSI :


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## erica4481




----------



## NubianFan

Omg!!! that dog is too cute!!! *passes out from cuteness overload*


----------



## erica4481

Thank you she is my heart her name is Daizy


----------



## goatygirl




----------



## aceofspades

Duck dynasty


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481

Awwww.....it's so little and cute:0


----------



## goatygirl




----------



## 4-HGoatGirl

Lol:laugh::crazy:


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl

Well, I guess I win!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

:ROFL: the goats in the tree to get away from a spider is hilarious!


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## NubianFan

Erica that horse you posted is named Simbolo Jr and he is a stallion at Seminole Winds Farm. He is a Paso Fino. It is amazing to me how much he looks like my paso fino Buddy, or how much Buddy looks like him I guess you could say. Buddy's mane isn't as true black Buddy has Pangere. Buddy has no white, but they could be twins in build. Apparently Simbolo Jr has won a lot of stuffins.
here is his page 
http://www.seminolewindfarms.com/horse_detail-simbolo.html
if anyone is curious and wants to read more about him. I found it interesting, but I am a weirdo so....


----------



## erica4481

Wow. I looked at the site. They have very beautiful horses.


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## erica4481




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## LaMee

Ha city slicker

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## goatygirl




----------



## LaMee

My goat Ralph and my chicken Ben and my cat Chester

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## Goatzrule

I would love to see a wild horse in person.


----------



## LaMee

This in not for my dog

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## goatygirl




----------



## erica4481




----------



## erica4481




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## partimecountryboy




----------



## LaMee

Ha

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## erica4481




----------



## LaMee

Chester !!!

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## erica4481

Dougie!!!


----------



## erica4481

Daizy!!!!


----------



## LaMee

I have one naughty dachound

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## erica4481

LaMee said:


> I have one naughty dachound
> 
> Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


Got a pic?


----------



## LaMee

No I will get one in the morning or try to

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## goatygirl




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## MoKa-Farms




----------



## erica4481




----------



## peachpatch143

Love the snow


----------



## erica4481

Lol! That's too cute


----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule

cute


----------



## LaMee

grumpy cat

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481

At the zoo


----------



## LaMee

lol haha

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## erica4481




----------



## erica4481




----------



## goatygirl

I want one!


----------



## Goatzrule

orlov trotter 
only 500 left in the world


----------



## goatygirl




----------



## erica4481




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481

Omg! It's so little and cute


----------



## erica4481




----------



## Goatzrule

That horse used to live where i got my mini. The only reason the people bought him was for his hight. But I got to play with him!!!!!


----------



## goatygirl

Yeah I heard they might be selling him now that he is reaching normal hight


----------



## goatygirl

The Knabstrupper.


----------



## erica4481

The ugliest dogs in the world......lol so ugly they are cute with faces only a mother could love


----------



## goatygirl

Wow thats ugly!


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## erica4481




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## erica4481




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## erica4481

Lol


----------



## erica4481




----------



## littlegoatgirl

How cute <3


----------



## erica4481

Hahaha she's relaxin


----------



## littlegoatgirl

erica4481 said:


> Hahaha she's relaxin


Haha yeah it was so hot that day, and it was so cute-> after I took the picture she laid her head against the wall- SO CUTE!


----------



## MoKa-Farms




----------



## erica4481




----------



## littlegoatgirl

bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha that McDonald's picture.... BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## erica4481




----------



## usamagoat




----------



## littlegoatgirl

My kitty!!! Lol


----------



## goatygirl




----------



## littlegoatgirl

Goatygirl HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MoKa-Farms




----------



## littlegoatgirl

Not my picture but adorable nonetheless!!!! <3


----------



## goatygirl




----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ozzie <3


----------



## erica4481




----------



## littlegoatgirl




----------



## erica4481

I found the 2 little guys today on top of a bale of hay in my goat barn. Aren't they cute


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Took this picture and edited it myself


----------



## goatygirl




----------



## littlegoatgirl

------------


----------



## goatygirl

I want to try this some time!​


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## erica4481




----------



## MoKa-Farms




----------



## erica4481




----------



## MoKa-Farms

OMG, is that goat OK?!!!


----------



## erica4481

Yes she's fine I thought she was dead. She was just lounging lol


----------



## goatygirl

New baby cow born today.


----------



## erica4481

goatygirl said:


> New baby cow born today.


Awww so cute


----------



## littlegoatgirl

My baby was eager for some love  <3


----------



## littlegoatgirl

My goat does that laying down like he's dead thing ALL the time-> scares me to death!!!


----------



## aceofspades

littlegoatgirl said:


> My goat does that laying down like he's dead thing ALL the time-> scares me to death!!!


Yea mine to always makes me nerves.

Congrats on the calf


----------



## littlegoatgirl

My kitties Peg leg Pete and Captain Hook... They both are missing a leg!


----------



## goatygirl

aceofspades said:


> Yea mine to always makes me nerves.
> 
> Congrats on the calf


The calf Is not mine it's my freinds but thanks.


----------



## erica4481

littlegoatgirl said:


> My kitties Peg leg Pete and Captain Hook... They both are missing a leg!


Very cute kitty's


----------



## littlegoatgirl

erica4481 said:


> Very cute kitty's


Thanks!!! 
A buncha my little animals


----------



## MoKa-Farms

You all have such cute animals, congrats on the calf! That looks like a very proud mama!


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## goatygirl




----------



## littlegoatgirl

Tiny froggy! I grew 16 tadpoles into frogs, great experience!!!


----------



## goatygirl

I grow them too! In my pool!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Look out- or they'll plot against you!


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## littlegoatgirl

Aww


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## littlegoatgirl

I see both on the cat...


----------



## goatygirl




----------



## MoKa-Farms




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## littlegoatgirl

...


----------



## MollyLue9

Yes!


----------



## goatygirl




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## littlegoatgirl

Kfc


----------



## aceofspades

Some one buy this girl before I do!!

I said only registered I said I need any more but it's so hard to pass on this beautiful doe.
http://waco.craigslist.org/grd/4025261211.html


----------



## littlegoatgirl

She is really nice looking!!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

OMG, Sarah, that is my favorite goat picture! An added on version below....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

OMG that's awesome!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I love the shirt!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I love this! I painted a shirt that said this!


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## littlegoatgirl

These are little "baby" corns I found while shucking two bushel. The top one is a full size cob.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Aw cute little baby corn!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:lol:


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## littlegoatgirl

Mini egg!!!


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## littlegoatgirl

---


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## littlegoatgirl

Don't they look like they're on fire?!


----------



## goatygirl




----------



## aceofspades

These are all photos that I have taken of most sun rises and sun sets here in Texas.


----------



## aceofspades

This one is of the sunrise this morning here in west Texas


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, all those pictures are beautiful.


----------



## aceofspades

I have a lot more when I was working nights at a kids camp I would take a


----------



## aceofspades

aceofspades said:


> I have a lot more when I was working nights at a kids camp I would take a


I would take a picture almost every day for 2 years on my way home and send it to my dad. 
And he would take one on his way to work and send it to me. Always the same sun rise but always completely different pictures. He lives and works in the city Fort Worth TX. And I live and worked in the texas hill country.

I thought about starting a thread on her 
Picture a day. Where every one from all over could share pictures of the same sun rises and the same sun sets as seen from all over I just think it would be neat to see how the same sunrise can be seen in so many different ways.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Beautiful!!! Nature is so pretty!


----------



## Goatzrule

Set as background.


----------



## margaret

hlala:onder::lovey::whatgoat::sleeping::goattruck:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hahahahahahahahaha goatzrule!


----------



## aceofspades

This is a great page we made this soap and its awesome cant wait to make the dish detergent next 
http://www.budget101.com/myo-household-items/5-minute-no-cook-laundry-detergent-recipe-4075.html


----------



## aceofspades

Today's west Texas sun rise


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Beautiful ace!


----------



## aceofspades

Texas hill country sunrise 
Photographer unknown


----------



## littlegoatgirl

We had a beautiful sunrise here- unfortunately I couldn't snap a picture, I was stuck inside for band! Ugh, I hate band!


----------



## aceofspades

I am lucky I get to see the sun ride or set ever day while I am at work.
Y'all are going to think I am crazy but 
If I'm working days when I see the sunrise I hang all my burdens and worries ever thing that is troubling me on the sun. And let the sun carry them up in the the sky and burn them away. Then I know it's going to be a good day. 

And if I am working nights I hang them up on the sunset and let my troubles disappear in to the darkness.


----------



## NubianFan

littlegoatgirl said:


> We had a beautiful sunrise here- unfortunately I couldn't snap a picture, I was stuck inside for band! Ugh, I hate band!


How early do you start school that you have band at sunrise!!!! Yikes!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

This is a picture my sister took of a lake in Maine


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> How early do you start school that you have band at sunrise!!!! Yikes!!!


Well we have school at 8:30 but band at 7 on Tuesdays if you're in it... Another reason I hate it


----------



## littlegoatgirl

This is my kitten, "Minion"


----------



## aceofspades

Heavy cloud cover but it's still going to be a good day


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## toth boer goats

I really can't say, you all went off Topic here, because the game states, "Last Person To Post Here Wins" You are posting right? You all have made it a fun place,instead of saying me, me, me LOL. :laugh::thumb:

Well I do have to say " I win"


----------



## Emzi00

But what if I want to win? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

post


----------



## toth boer goats

Lol


----------



## Emzi00

I'm posting. Lol, I'm winning. :dance: :balloons:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's what you think Emma


----------



## Emzi00

:lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:wave:


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## littlegoatgirl

I win.


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Nope I win!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That just makes it a shame that you lose, and I win!


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Haha I can go forever


----------



## alpine_fan

Well a lot of people can go forever on this.
Though the question is more if they want to or not...


----------



## goatygirl

Keep talking I'm still winning.


----------



## ten-acre-farms

I'm still here.


----------



## goatygirl

Dont even think about it:rainbow:


----------



## goatygirl

My best freind made a big mistake yesterday (She gave my my first cup of coffie!)I'm soooo hyper!


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Hello


----------



## NubianFan

post


----------



## ten-acre-farms

I don't know what to say now


----------



## NubianFan

Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me... WIN!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Moooooo!


----------



## alpine_fan

ten-acre-farms said:


> I don't know what to say now


You can say whatever you want...
It doesn't even have to pertain to anything in particular....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

alpine_fan said:


> You can say whatever you want...
> It doesn't even have to pertain to anything in particular....


Obviously. Since I said moo!  :lol: 

What does the fox say?


----------



## alpine_fan

Nothing cause you never hear them...too sneaky...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nope, they say

Dinng ding ding ding ding, ding-ding

Dinng ding ding ding ding, ding-ding

Dinng ding ding ding ding, ding-ding

Dinng ding ding ding ding, ding-ding


----------



## aceofspades

I only let y'all think you could win but really I win


----------



## scooter206

I counted I got 24 mosquito bites 
So itchy!!!!!!
I need to remember big spray


----------



## aceofspades

scooter206 said:


> I counted I got 24 mosquito bites
> So itchy!!!!!!
> I need to remember big spray


You need a zapper


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Nope, they say Dinng ding ding ding ding, ding-ding Dinng ding ding ding ding, ding-ding Dinng ding ding ding ding, ding-ding Dinng ding ding ding ding, ding-ding 
Oh my goodness I was just talking about this to a friend at youth group!


----------



## usamagoat

go home all of you no need to fuss cause we all knowi win


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's cool ten cre farms!

Don't be so cocky, cocky people always lose


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Haha There's 239 pages of this


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Pickle sauce!


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Random!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hola señoritas and señors!


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Urg math so boring!


----------



## NubianFan

I think you should meet my friend...


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Holy pumpkin that's amazing!!!


----------



## kenzie

BOER GOATS!!!!!


----------



## NubianFan

Well I can't take credit for it that is for sure


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Still it's amazing


----------



## usamagoat

HOLY MOLY JAPIN OLY what a pumpkin but still i win


----------



## NubianFan

Lol


----------



## Emzi00

Um.... I believe I'm the one winning here :wave:


----------



## NubianFan

not


----------



## Emzi00

:tears: Thanks Leslie, for crushing my dreams of actually winning something for once


----------



## littlegoatgirl

NubianFan said:


> I think you should meet my friend...


Whoa.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh btw I win!


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Baa


----------



## Emzi00

*juggles*


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Okay so me and my friends are making a commercial, and in it I have to juggle a soccer ball and then kick it in the goal mid juggle. The first time, I juggled, hit the crossbar, and it came back and hit me in the face! :ROFL: :lol: :slapfloor: I just like collapsed and started a laughing. 

Okay so I try again and this time I bomb it so far over the goal it goes into the ravine 30 yards or so behind the goal... This is gonna have MAJOR bloopers!


----------



## ten-acre-farms

littlegoatgirl said:


> Okay so me and my friends are making a commercial, and in it I have to juggle a soccer ball and then kick it in the goal mid juggle. The first time, I juggled, hit the crossbar, and it came back and hit me in the face! :ROFL: :lol: :slapfloor: I just like collapsed and started a laughing. Okay so I try again and this time I bomb it so far over the goal it goes into the ravine 30 yards or so behind the goal... This is gonna have MAJOR bloopers!


Oh well bloopers are the best part!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

ten-acre-farms said:


> Oh well bloopers are the best part!


Haha yep! Everyone loves bloopers!


----------



## aceofspades

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha yep! Everyone loves bloopers!


Not a blooper but a must see


----------



## littlegoatgirl

OMGosh!!! That's so weird!


----------



## kenzie

I am winning!


----------



## scooter206

I'm on the school bus I just want to go home!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Yay almost done with my school work! Then I can go outside and play with the animals!


----------



## Goatzrule

poor goat. I just feel bad.





 I wish I lived like these girls


----------



## ten-acre-farms

This makes me wish my boy could still be ridden.


----------



## Goatzrule

It is just so pretty there.


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Who's a homeschooler here?


----------



## Emzi00

I know Sarah and Skyla were...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Wait Sarah was? Really? Ah, I remember now...


----------



## usamagoat

im throwing a party cause im winning
:fireworks:


----------



## Goatzrule

Your not winning now


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Sorry but I'm ahead


----------



## usamagoat

noooooooooooooooooope! youre not ahead. hehe


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Haha


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ello! I win!


----------



## Emzi00

I win


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Emma!!!!!!! Go to chat thread!!!!


----------



## Emzi00

Sarah!!!!!!!!!! I did!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

yay!


----------



## Goatzrule

love these kind of horses


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ice cream


----------



## kenzie

I am winning!!


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## goatygirl

I won first


----------



## ten-acre-farms

I'm winning last


----------



## goatygirl

:clap:I won before you did!


----------



## kenzie

So cute!


----------



## Goatzrule

I am Blue Da Ba Dee Da Ba Daa


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ good song! Lol!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ooooh yeah I like that song! It's in iron man 3


----------



## Goatzrule

By Eiffel 65


----------



## usamagoat

Im winning!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bahaha shame on all of yoouuuuuu:ROFL:

i think you guys are getting jealous.hlala: lol


----------



## Emzi00

I'm winning :wave:


----------



## ten-acre-farms

I'm winning now! (Wave as I pass by)


----------



## goatygirl

I won First(If I could fall into the sky do you think time would pass me by)


----------



## kenzie

I am in the lead!!!


----------



## usamagoat

nnooooooooooooo!! its me. haha :dance:


----------



## kenzie

.


----------



## usamagoat

me win


----------



## kenzie

I am in the lead..... Again


----------



## ten-acre-farms

I'm back


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Well would ya look who's winning! OH SNAP!


----------



## usamagoat

guys  did you read the news today so just take it easy because im winnig


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Don't be so cocky!


----------



## kenzie

Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Goatzrule

Ha now look who's winning now!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

That would be me!!


----------



## usamagoat

no me


----------



## Emzi00

Oats and wheat 
With a bit o honey :lol:


----------



## usamagoat

now its me winning

emma go to the chat thread!


----------



## kenzie

Hi yall!


----------



## usamagoat

hello? im winning again!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Um, I believe you're mistaken!


----------



## usamagoat

plz dont believe! haha


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh, I believe!


....that I can fly!


----------



## usamagoat

I believe! i cant fly haha:angelgoat:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha :kidblack:


----------



## usamagoat

Haha


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I... Am the champion my frieeeends


----------



## usamagoat

littlegoatgirl said:


> i... Am the champion my frieeeends


dream on!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I think I'll scheme instead


----------



## usamagoat

Naaaaaaaaaa


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## usamagoat

Naaaaaaaaaa HAAAHAA


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## usamagoat

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaablaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Who's winning now?

Oh could that be me!!!!


----------



## usamagoat

Justice-Kidds said:


> Who's winning now?
> 
> Oh could that be me!!!!


sorry no, its me..... muwahahahah

this witch will never let anyone let her down...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm hungry :laugh:


And a winner :greengrin:


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Ha!!

Again, I did it


----------



## ten-acre-farms

I've made a come back!


----------



## Goatzrule

I neeed aaaa horse!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hello


-the winner


----------



## usamagoat

nope me!


----------



## Emzi00

:shades: We all know who's winning here.


----------



## goathiker

Beat you all


----------



## Emzi00

Oh really Jill... is that so....


----------



## goathiker

Yeah! For sure


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I officially have kid fever and my doe isn't even bred yet


----------



## Emzi00

Me too Sarah!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

well at least we can help each other through it!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Of course we can! When do you think you'll be getting her bred?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Late October, early November... How about you?


----------



## Emzi00

Around then too... Maybe later in November if she doesn't take the first time or if we can't get her down there on her next heat... Are you anywhere near Tekonsha?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Yep same here, and idk let me check!


EDIT: sorta, it's 2 hours away or so


----------



## Emzi00

Okay, cool  The buck is in Tekonsha sooo if you're anywhere close to there then maybe I could convince my parents to... oh, idk...


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> EDIT: sorta, it's 2 hours away or so


 2 hours closer to the border or to the.. north?
:lol: I have no idea what I'm talking about.. 
It's about a two and a half hour drive from where I am to where the buck is...


----------



## littlegoatgirl

2 hours to the east/north...


----------



## Emzi00

Dang! you're way down there!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha yeah, it's only like a 45 minute drive to the border


----------



## usamagoat

i am winning!!!

:clap:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So... Tired... Must... Sleep...


----------



## usamagoat

ME!!!


----------



## ten-acre-farms

I feel so great going the of homecoming a school I don't even go to!


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Goodnight

I win!!


----------



## goathiker

You just think you do!!


----------



## usamagoat

and you think you do! na well it's me!!!:ROFL:


----------



## Goatzrule

Now it's me


----------



## goatygirl

Well, it was me first


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Y'all know its me


----------



## kenzie

Now it's me !!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Too bad it's not

Awh Japan, such a sweetheart


----------



## usamagoat

im winning and my baby nubian is winning tooooooooo!


----------



## NubianFan

psych...post


----------



## goathiker

..


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hello people's of the world! This user has been abducted by aliens. Comeback later to talk to her. In the meantime, she wins.


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Haha


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hello! I'm winning!!!


----------



## kenzie

Now it is me who is winning!


----------



## NubianFan

My Fire horse and I are winning!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Me and Ozzie are winning!


----------



## NubianFan

Ozzie is too cute to win!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

All the more reason he should win!!!!


----------



## goatygirl

Me and my goaties win!


----------



## Goatzrule

I am winning


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I AM THE WINNER!  :lol:

:goattruck:


----------



## goatygirl

:dance:You THINK your the winner


----------



## littlegoatgirl

YOU think you're the winner? Too bad it's me!


----------



## kenzie




----------



## kenzie

Now it's me and Murray who is winning!


----------



## goatygirl

I am the first winner!
HAHAHA!!!! fear me!!!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Y'all, I'm winning, calm your britches


----------



## Justice-Kidds

We're winning!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm winning... Good thing too because I'm going o soccer In the rain!


----------



## goatygirl

I'm winning and its my ridding instructers birthday today


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm winning and very dirty after playing goalie in the rain


----------



## aceofspades

I'm winning and I got a new truck


----------



## Emzi00

I want food....


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm winning and going to bed, night y'all's


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Me and Oreo are winning


----------



## kenzie

Now it's me and Romo who are winning!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Me and Ozzie all the way baby!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Me and Snickers are in the lead!


----------



## usamagoat

me and damas are winning now ooohlala


----------



## ten-acre-farms




----------



## ten-acre-farms

Don't tell dollar he's not a goat. 
Oh look I'm winning


----------



## littlegoatgirl

This picture makes me :laugh: it looks like he's giving me the evil eye or raising an eyebrow suspiciously 

Ohhhhhh snap look who's winning now!


----------



## JanaM

me me me me!!


----------



## erica4481

No me now


----------



## littlegoatgirl

It's moi!


----------



## goatygirl

Now me and Bikini are winning


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Aw!


----------



## Goatzrule

Me and this horse I saw at a horse show are winning.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Me and this cute goat I saw at the fair are winning!


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Haha. Dollar and me are winning which makes him happy.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Whoa. Those are some large gums.


----------



## kenzie

It is now me and Whitten who are winning as Duck Dynasty!


----------



## goatygirl

Me and my sunbathing kitty are winning.


----------



## Goatzrule

It me and this pretty horse


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Me and Lucy are winning!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I win!


----------



## Goatzrule

I am winning


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Too bad I am!


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Winner, winner.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Chicken dinner


----------



## Justice-Kidds

littlegoatgirl said:


> Chicken dinner


Lmbo I put that on there then deleted it 
That's funny


----------



## goatygirl

Me and my first pony are winning ( I bought him on saturday )


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Justice-Kidds said:


> Lmbo I put that on there then deleted it
> That's funny


Haha that's funny! I could go for some chicken right now...


----------



## ten-acre-farms

goatygirl said:


> Me and my first pony are winning ( I bought him on saturday )


So cute have fun with him! Is he a good riding horse?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm winning!!!!!


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Every body loves a nut, the whole world loves a weirdo, your brain is in a rut, but everybody loves a nut!"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

goatygirl said:


> Me and my first pony are winning ( I bought him on saturday )


I wouldn't call him a pony :lol: he looked pretty big in the picture your sister sent me of you two! Lol! Good luck with him


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh look! I'm winning!!!


----------



## goatygirl

ten-acre-farms said:


> So cute have fun with him! Is he a good riding horse?


 Thanks. He is a real sweet heart.


----------



## goatygirl

Me and my kitty are winning


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Sorry Olivia's kitty, but I am winning!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

So my friend sent this to a friend when she was really ticked at her:

Roses are red, violets are blue, sugar is sweet, and so are you!
Then she wrote:
But the roses are wilted, the violets are dead, the sugar bowl's empty, and so is your head! 

I just about died


----------



## Goatzrule

ROFL!!!!!! I need to use that!!! 







Amen


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Urg I'm so mad at myself! We are on a real water shortage hardly any rain all year and everything is as dry as a bone! So of course I went out to feed the animals and turned the hose on to fill the horses bucket and then looked at the time and realized I was late for going to the gym and forgot to turn off the water, 10 hours later, the pasture is now flooded! I hope my grandpa doesn't see!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh that stinks!


----------



## aceofspades

Me and the newest addition to my crazy little ranch are winning









10yo palomino rescue


----------



## Goatzrule

Pretty!
I am looking for my own horse.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I win


----------



## kenzie

Now it's me and Whitten who are winning (again)!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm the winner


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I win.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Japan and I win!


----------



## Goatzrule

I win. But I will be nice and let you have 2nd place.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Why don't you take the 2nd place, I'll go ahead and take the 1st


----------



## goatygirl

Oh don't be silly I'll take first off yur hands and you can have third.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Whoa whoa whoa... We all know that Japan deserves the first, Afterall, he won that at the fair!


----------



## Goatzrule

well I have grand chapion.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Well I do too! Haha!

I win!


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Who's all dressing up for Halloween


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I'm not because my plans got canceled on me... But I will for a Halloween costume contest at youth group...


----------



## Goatzrule

I am but I do not know what I am dressing as.


----------



## Justice-Kidds

We win!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Who won?.......... ME


----------



## usamagoat

goatlady1314 said:


> Who won?.......... ME


nope!!!!!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You guys... *shakes head* don't hurt yourself, I win!


----------



## goatlady1314

No I do


----------



## littlegoatgirl

In.
Your.
Dreams.


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope... not dreamin


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I think you are!


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Mmmhmm


----------



## goatlady1314

I still win


----------



## Justice-Kidds

I got this!!


----------



## goatlady1314

No u dont


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Maybe.......

NOW!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I won, HeHe


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Too bad I did


----------



## goatlady1314

Its all me!!!


----------



## kenzie

Now it's me lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Bam! Look who's winning!


----------



## goatlady1314

The only thing I see is you loosing


----------



## ten-acre-farms

I see all ya loosing!


----------



## goatlady1314

Including you


----------



## goatygirl

You only wish you could be winning!


----------



## goatlady1314

I am tho


----------



## kenzie

Not anymore


----------



## Goatzrule

I am winning because I am on my 1,000 post


----------



## goatlady1314

I win


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Nope


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Got it!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Ik I do


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Is this thread ever gunna end?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

No, no it's not.


----------



## goatlady1314

And if it does i'll be the winner


----------



## ten-acre-farms

I don't know about that


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's what YOU think!


----------



## goatlady1314

Thats what I know


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Think


----------



## Goatzrule

I am just going to start posting funny pics of animals agian.


----------



## goatlady1314

Know


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I had orange hair for Halloween!  It was awesome, except it would've been completely orange had it not been raining...


----------



## kenzie

Look who's winning again!!!( Me)


----------



## Justice-Kidds

What! What!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Me!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Took Japan out for a walk down the road, hasn't even been out for 10 minutes when it started pouring. Needless to say our leisurely walk became a run back to the barn. :roll: now I'm sitting on the porch with pizza waiting for the rain to stop so I can go back outside. I'm so sick of this endless rain, seriously for some reason it has rained like 10 days straight if not longer!

I think I deserve to win after my disappointment today.


----------



## aceofspades

Me and this amazing skeleton horse win


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Me and Japan (who is looking dramatically off into the distance) are the winners here!


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## Goatzrule

This is what my friend does to her horse. Hehehe


----------



## goatygirl

aceofspades said:


> Me and this amazing skeleton horse win


That is awesome!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I win!


----------



## Justice-Kidds

We did it!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

That's a cute picture, I wish I could let you win... 



But, I can't.


----------



## Justice-Kidds




----------



## goatygirl

I'm not even sorry about it. Cause I won all along.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Too bad that I did


----------



## Justice-Kidds

I win


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Me win!


----------



## aceofspades

[No message]


----------



## aceofspades




----------



## goatlady1314

I winn


----------



## aceofspades

Cool colt says give up we win


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Ellie will jump on you if someone goes ahead


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Me again!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Moi!


----------



## kenzie

Now me!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Me me me me me me


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Ha!


----------



## goatlady1314

!


----------



## Goatzrule

Cute.


----------



## goatlady1314

You have calves to?


----------



## Goatzrule

No. My sister leases some. I wish. but we have 3horses(one is my sisters( I might be getting one soon)) 1 cat, 1 chicken, 2 bunnies, and 4/5 goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Thats cool we milk about 50 cows


----------



## Goatzrule

cool! 
I also ride.


----------



## goatlady1314

We have three horses ones mine and the other 2 are my sisters.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I win!  check out my new thread in goat frenzy guys, I need help!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

.............. I win


----------



## Goatzrule

I winnn


----------



## goatlady1314

I do


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Winner winner chicken dinner!!!


----------



## aceofspades

It's all me I win


----------



## littlegoatgirl

We have a winner


----------



## goatlady1314

And its me!!!


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

Nope nope nope i wiiiiin


----------



## Justice-Kidds

I'm the winner I bet no one has one like this

I took the picture using panorama view while they were running around


----------



## goatlady1314

No I still win


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I win!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

I have a cat that looks alot like that so i win


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope.... I win


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nope, it's me


----------



## goatlady1314

Still me


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I think you're mistaken


----------



## goatlady1314

No not at all


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I really truly think you are


----------



## goatlady1314

I really truley think your wrong!!


----------



## Justice-Kidds

We won!!


----------



## goatygirl

LOL, You loose.
I win!


----------



## goatlady1314

I win


----------



## goatygirl

Well who's winning now. Oh look still me.


----------



## goatlady1314

I still win


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Us again


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I win!!


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

Justice-Kidds said:


> Us again


What a handsome young man, what is his name? His eyes wow


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

*Nope nope nope*



goatlady1314 said:


> I still win


I dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Justice-Kidds

awshucksgoatfarmvt said:


> What a handsome young man, what is his name? His eyes wow


The all black pup is a sweet little girl! We call purple because of her collar
We had 10, now down to 8 still here. But 2 are spoken for
I winnnn!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Awwww love the first pic!

I win


----------



## usamagoat

im winning!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nope


----------



## goatlady1314

I win


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Me me me me me!


----------



## goatlady1314

Me x 8,785 times so I win


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Me x62901926372991 so I win


----------



## aceofspades

I win 

This is the start to my new 12X30 goat barn


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Cool!


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
o i win


----------



## kenzie

Not anymore i win !!!


----------



## goatlady1314

I still win


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Me=WINNER!


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Winner over here!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Not my goats, but adorable, so I win!


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hello all! I win!


----------



## ten-acre-farms

I win! First day working at my cousins vet clinic!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Oh I'm jealous! But I win because I have a SNOWDAY!!!


----------



## goatygirl

You have snow!!!!!! Its only november!
I win!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Hah yeah, but I live in Michigan. We could get snow in June the day after a 80* day and I wouldn't be surprised.

I ban not having anything good to climb at my house


----------



## goatygirl

That's terrible! You make it sound like a good thing,


----------



## littlegoatgirl

What! I love our weird weather, it's cool 

Seriously, I ban not having anything good to climb in our large yard  gr.


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

NOPE NOPE NOPE


----------



## Justice-Kidds

I win!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I win!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Woot woot! Still the winner! Hopefully for forever  MWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## goatlady1314

No not the winner


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ba-bam! Still am!


----------



## goatlady1314

.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:laugh:


----------



## TGSAdmin

So.... did I just win this?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Not anymore!


----------



## kenzie

Nope! I won!!


----------



## goatlady1314

I win


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Winner winner...


Spaghetti Dinner!

(Gotta mix it up a bit, right?? )


----------



## goatlady1314

No, I won


----------



## jewly_my_girl

Nope I do


----------



## goatlady1314

Ya right, I do


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Winner winner!


----------



## goatlady1314

Right here!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ba-bam!


----------



## goatlady1314

U lose, I win


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Na na na-na
Na na na-na
Hey hey hey
Goodbye


----------



## goatlady1314

See I win


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nowp!


----------



## goatlady1314

Your confusing u said bye? But I still win


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha I was saying goodbye to you because you left dramatically after I won


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh lol I didnt catch that!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha I'm sneaky that way 

Austin you should get back on here and play again! And come to our chat thread, it's awesome


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> What! I love our weird weather, it's cool
> 
> Seriously, I ban not having anything good to climb in our large yard  gr.


Lol, Sarah this isn't the ban user thread! :ROFL:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

:roll: I know I did that twice!! For some reason one day I got these two mixed up, I called myself out on it too! :lol: :doh:


----------



## aceofspades

I win. 

Whinny the Nubian I sold about 2 months ago kidded a month early with 5 yes FIVE kids .Unfortunately 4 of them did not make it but we still have one girl that's a fighter.


----------



## goatlady1314

aceofspades said:


> I win.
> 
> Whinny the Nubian I sold about 2 months ago kidded a month early with 5 yes FIVE kids .Unfortunately 4 of them did not make it but we still have one girl that's a fighter.


How do you have them if you sold them 2 months ago?


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> :roll: I know I did that twice!! For some reason one day I got these two mixed up, I called myself out on it too! :lol: :doh:


Lol! Is okay, I was just messing with you!


----------



## Texaslass

goatlady1314 said:


> How do you have them if you sold them 2 months ago?


I think he sold the mom, not the kid(s).


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh sorry blonde moment.


----------



## Texaslass

goatlady1314 said:


> Oh sorry blonde moment.


Lol, no worries.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I win!


----------



## goatlady1314

No I won


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nope!


----------



## aceofspades

goatlady1314 said:


> How do you have them if you sold them 2 months ago?


I sold the doe to a friend so I helped her with the kids


----------



## MoKa-Farms

"Winning" for the moment until someone else posts, then they'll win.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup I won


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Winner winner pancake breakfast!


----------



## goatlady1314

That makes no sense... I win


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha instead of chicken dinner... :lol: 


I win


----------



## goatlady1314

You might win alot but I won!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Nope!


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup


----------



## Texaslass

I keep wondering whats the point of tis game? :lol: There like no way anyone could ever really win, it drives me crazy! :hair:


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: 
I was going to tell a pencil joke, but it's pointless.  :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

d: :crazy:


----------



## goatlady1314

I still love this game tho and I am determined to win!!!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

goatlady1314 said:


> I still love this game tho and I am determined to win!!!!!!


Not going to happen I'm going to win.


----------



## Emzi00

Nahhh... I think I'll be the one winning


----------



## kenzie




----------



## aceofspades

Lyndon B. Johnson was the first American president to name an African American to his cabinet.
I win


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I was the first person to go to the national history bee from our school
I win, (though I didn't win that )


----------



## goatlady1314

Who cares.. I won


----------



## littlegoatgirl

I was just saying it because ace said the "first" thing so I thought I'd say that... 

I guess I win


----------



## jewly_my_girl

I win baaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha I win!


----------



## goatlady1314

No I do.


----------



## aceofspades

littlegoatgirl said:


> I was the first person to go to the national history bee from our school
> I win, (though I didn't win that )


That's actually pretty cool I never even came close to making any sort of educational triathlon. 
Be proud you are smart enough to have participated go you!!!


----------



## aceofspades

On July 4, 1776, the Declaration of Independence was approved by the Continental Congress, setting the 13 colonies on the road to freedom as a sovereign nation.
I win


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I am currently ahead and winning. And I agree, Texaslass. What is the point of this game? The only way someone would win is if everyone let them win.


----------



## Texaslass

:GAAH: Thank you! d:


----------



## MoKa-Farms

It's a little odd, but I guess we just play it 'cause we can, I'll bet nobody is willing to give up completely.


----------



## Emzi00

I'll give up....


----------



## Trickyroo

Small dog alert out there today ! Dang ! I thought my smallest dog would blw away if not anchored to one of the bigger ones


----------



## goatlady1314

Thats crazy (I win)


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> I'll give up....


Me too.  It's just not worth it to me to fight a no-win battle. d:


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Amen to that. I give up. I don't play much anyways  Its pretty boring.
1 I win
2 I win
3 I win
1 I win again
3 No I do
No more of that, thank you!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

aceofspades said:


> That's actually pretty cool I never even came close to making any sort of educational triathlon.
> Be proud you are smart enough to have participated go you!!!


Thanks! It was really cool, there was a school qualifier, four from our school's 6-8th graders are selected by highest scores to take an online test to qualify for regionals. I was the only 7th grader, the rest were 8th, and I was the only one that qualified! Then I made it to nationals, it was really a cool and fun experience!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Agreed. It was better when we all posted pictures. I'm outta here!༄༄༄ <--the wind from me leaving


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh well maybe this way I will finally win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

littlegoatgirl said:


> Thanks! It was really cool, there was a school qualifier, four from our school's 6-8th graders are selected by highest scores to take an online test to qualify for regionals. I was the only 7th grader, the rest were 8th, and I was the only one that qualified! Then I made it to nationals, it was really a cool and fun experience!


Thats cool! Im in 7th too. Ps i win


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Cool! I'm 8th now


----------



## goatlady1314

Ya same here


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I should be in 8th but i was born 1 month after school started.


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh that stinks. Where are you from?


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Morgantown West virginia


----------



## goatygirl

I win!


----------



## Goatzrule

Not too fast there. Bc I win.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Nope me!


----------



## goatlady1314

No I win


----------



## Trickyroo

Some crazy weather going on lately ! I have never seen such drastically changing temperatures !


----------



## aceofspades

I finally picked up my new palomino 

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

I win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Still me


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope me!


----------



## boats

I'm in lol


----------



## boats

Goaty giddies


----------



## Trickyroo

WOW , nice horse !! Congrats


----------



## goatlady1314

I win


----------



## aceofspades

Trickyroo said:


> WOW , nice horse !! Congrats


Thanks he's a sweet heart 
I win


----------



## Trickyroo

Tee hee , no , I do


----------



## goatlady1314

Hahhahahahahahahha i won


----------



## Scottyhorse

Or not


----------



## goatlady1314

Yes I do


----------



## Goatzrule

Not before me


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope, after you hahahaha


----------



## peacelovegoats

Winning!


----------



## goatlady1314

I win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Me again


----------



## Goatzrule

Nope me


----------



## goatlady1314

Its always gonna be me


----------



## goatygirl

they think that they won when it was me all along.


----------



## goatlady1314

Exactly I mean I won!


----------



## goatygirl

I won again


----------



## Goatzrule

Nope. My jockey on the horse there does not think so.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok?? But I won like always


----------



## Goatzrule

Not this time


----------



## goatlady1314

But now I do


----------



## Goatzrule

noew I do


----------



## goatlady1314

I won ever day.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Me again.


----------



## goatlady1314

■ ★&clubs;


----------



## Goatzrule

Yeah not yet. Cuz I'm still winning


----------



## goatlady1314

Now I am


----------



## Goatzrule

Me first


----------



## goatlady1314

I am still winning ★


----------



## Goatzrule

Nope. Cuz I am


----------



## goatlady1314

Actually I am


----------



## Goatzrule

Nope.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup


----------



## Goatzrule

We can win together bc I think we are the only ones playing.


----------



## goatlady1314

Really? I dont think so.


----------



## Goatzrule

Who else is playing?


----------



## goatlady1314

Bob *m*


----------



## Goatzrule

Yup. Gooo Bob!


----------



## goatlady1314

^


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Na me tooo


----------



## goatlady1314

Whoops forgot about you lol srry.. you havent posted in a while.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

You have to wait until the right moment to strike.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok... I win


----------



## Goatzrule

Now I win


----------



## goatlady1314

I win


----------



## aceofspades

Nice try but I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope (I dont like cities) so I win.


----------



## aceofspades

I hate cities I win


----------



## goatlady1314

I hate cards ^ I win


----------



## Ride4ever

I really don't hate anything, but I win.


----------



## goatlady1314

No I win


----------



## Ride4ever

Well I guess, I will win.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok.... I w i n


----------



## aceofspades

I w-i-n


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha  I win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Back to me


----------



## Ride4ever

I will take that.
(scary boots)


----------



## goatlady1314

I won


----------



## kenzie

Me and Whitten are winning!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Cute goat.. but I won


----------



## Ride4ever

Wow! this contest is pretty fun. I did win, am winning, and will win!


----------



## goatlady1314

Alright, maybe then but not now!!!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Snickers and I are winning!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

I love this, But I won, HeHe. :-D


----------



## Trickyroo

Think again my dear , Hallie says :rainbow::rainbow::rainbow::-D

*Me win*


----------



## toth boer goats

HaHa, me, me, me, LOL:dance:


----------



## SmokinGoat

Chevy and I are winning!:laugh:


----------



## goatlady1314

I win


----------



## aceofspades

All the lamancha a are adorable I won't one but me and my Nubians moon and keena are winning


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha yes I love Nubians is that what you raise!?.


----------



## Ride4ever

My goat says it ALLLLLLL!


----------



## Ride4ever

Btw I fed my goats tonight!


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha thats funny but your goats are just gonna have to starve cause I win!


----------



## Ride4ever

Aparently not since I am winning.


----------



## goatlady1314

Your not anymore


----------



## Trickyroo

Ha , me win


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope. Me


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Back to me!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

I won


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Not a chance


----------



## goatlady1314

Yes there is.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Never!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!¡!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

What ever keeps that little dream alive.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok now im the winner


----------



## Goatzrule

Not anymore. Cuz I am


----------



## goatlady1314

Oooh I will always win get it, got it GOOD!


----------



## Goatzrule

Not that good


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok u gotta learn it ok now reread it


----------



## Ride4ever

I could see this going on for a REALLLLLLLLLLLLLY long time. However, I can go on for a really long time. I win, so think again.


----------



## goatlady1314

I thought again and im going to win!


----------



## Ride4ever

Seem's this really isn't your day...


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh but it is


----------



## Ride4ever

Maybe...but that doesn't mean it has to end your day.


----------



## goatlady1314

Well it going to


----------



## Ride4ever

Since I bet I will have to go to bed before you so that I can get more sleep to be ready to tackle the books tomorrow than it might. BUT not because I don't want to beat you.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Me!!!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok now its me


----------



## Goatzrule

We made this game in to another game a little while ago.


----------



## Goatzrule

Go to page 322


----------



## goatlady1314

That was a long time ago!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Goatzrule said:


> Go to page 322


322??? I only have 274 pages


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh probly cuz u wasnt here at the time. It was to post pictures with funny captions...
Idk.


----------



## Ride4ever

Back to MEEEEEE!


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha nope me!!


----------



## Ride4ever

WWWWWOOO WWWHHHOOOO!!!!! Think I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope I do lol


----------



## Ride4ever

back to me


----------



## Trickyroo

Now to me


----------



## Ride4ever

Back to me


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

goatlady1314 said:


> Oh probly cuz u wasnt here at the time. It was to post pictures with funny captions...
> Idk.


I remember that. I was at the beginning of the thread.  maybe i just have settings changed around that effects it.


----------



## sassy

I have just joined. So does that mean I win.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Not anymore!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Your right about that


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha


----------



## BCG

Ok, I've never posted on this, but I have to say....this is the craziest never ending game. It just never goes away! LOL


----------



## goatlady1314

Ikr!


----------



## aceofspades

goatlady1314 said:


> Haha yes I love Nubians is that what you raise!?.


Yes we are down to an all registered nubian herd 
But I'm hoping Santa will bring a a pet nigora wither.
they are so stinking cute I want one


----------



## aceofspades

We win


----------



## goatlady1314

aceofspades said:


> Yes we are down to an all registered nubian herd
> But I'm hoping Santa will bring a a pet nigora wither.
> they are so stinking cute I want one


Those are very cute especially when they are babies  I have three nubians but one is a billy so I will have alot more at the end of February!!








This is my boy, we win!


----------



## usamagoat

hello! i'm in after a long time!!


----------



## goatlady1314

I love your picture!


----------



## usamagoat

goatlady1314 said:


> I love your picture!


whos picture?:scratch:


----------



## goatlady1314

Yours lol


----------



## usamagoat

goatlady1314 said:


> Yours lol


oh thanks LOL


----------



## usamagoat

here are some of my nubian goats!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

They are all sooooo adorable! !


----------



## usamagoat

goatlady1314 said:


> They are all sooooo adorable! !


i know LOL
check out this

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/thought-id-share-158911/index2.html


----------



## sassy

Can I win now??????


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope


----------



## sassy

Why not.


----------



## goatlady1314

Because I won!


----------



## Trickyroo

What makes you think that ?


----------



## goatlady1314

Idk I posted last!


----------



## sassy

I think my post is last Yup. It is lol


----------



## mason

I win


----------



## mason

Any one else


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup me


----------



## sassy

I think it's me. I win!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope its me


----------



## Trickyroo

Nope , it's all mine now


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope its not


----------



## aceofspades

This is the most entertaining and completely pointless game. Y'all should just give up because I win. I always win


----------



## Trickyroo

Wake up , your dreaming cause 
I win


----------



## aceofspades

You're not so tricky 

I win


----------



## sassy

No no no. It's me. I am here now and I win!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Stop following me Sassy , lolol. :ROFL: 
Kidding ! OK , i'll let you win for now , but i'll be back :horse:


----------



## aceofspades

You're so nice but I'm not going to let you win because I do


----------



## sassy

I like fellow New Yorkers tricky. Lol. So I win now!!! I am up and online earlier so I win!


----------



## goatlady1314

Ya well I get up eary too so I win


----------



## sassy

To late goat lady I beat ya to the thread I win... I even dredged thru a foot of snow fed the goats cats and dogs and Still won


----------



## aceofspades

Sassy thanks for reminding me who I like Texas so much it's a beautiful 60 degrees here today. 
Perfect riding weather. So I win









And I've been up since 4am OHHH double win yea go me lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Nice weather ! I miss that right about now , lol. I'M JEALOUS :greengrin:
Regardless , I win  :coffee2:


----------



## sassy

I am more jealous!!!









My goats say lets go to Texas lol. I win


----------



## Ride4ever

Love the color of your horse. Even if I can only see the ears. Things got crazy so apparently people decided to beat me while I wasn't on. um...no. no gonna work. I win. btw my goats want to go to Florda instead of Texas. I am fine with either.


----------



## Trickyroo

I still win


----------



## Ride4ever

I win


----------



## sassy

Florida to humid. Let's go to Arizona. . I'm ready. And winter has not even begun! I'm in the win again


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

aceofspades said:


> You're so nice but I'm not going to let you win because I do


That picture is SO true


----------



## sassy

I win win win win!!! Dang it !!


----------



## goatlady1314

U lost sassy, im always gonna win no matter what happens


----------



## sassy

Nope. Think again lady.  rofl


----------



## Trickyroo

Ha , move over , I win


----------



## sassy

Oh your tricky!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Yep


----------



## sassy

But not gonna win


----------



## Trickyroo

No , your not


----------



## goatlady1314

I won fair and sqaure


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Back to me!! Mwahhhahahahaha


----------



## Trickyroo

Nope


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Oh yes.


----------



## goatlady1314

Dude it me ok!


----------



## SplitHoofRanch

I win !!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope I do


----------



## sassy

You didn't win. I did. Case closed lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Sassy u always lose no matter what, ill win ok.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Goatlady you will never win against me.


----------



## Ride4ever

Excuse me guys. I will take that.


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope I do hahahahha


----------



## Ride4ever

hahahahaha...ha.ha.


----------



## goatlady1314

Not funny I am the vinner mwahhaha


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I will always win against you!!


----------



## goatlady1314

No u wont


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Yes i will


----------



## goatlady1314

No you wont! Im older so there haha


----------



## sassy

I'm wiser. I win!


----------



## goatlady1314

Idk how old u are sassy


----------



## Goatzrule

No one knows how old i am


----------



## goatlady1314

Ooh I do haha


----------



## Goatzrule

Fine. How old am I?


----------



## goatlady1314

You really want me to say?


----------



## mason

R we still playing


----------



## goatlady1314

Im sure we are


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Yep. Totally. I will win everytime.


----------



## sassy

I'm old enough to know better then to tell how old I am! So I win!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I dont have a good reason right now, but i win!


----------



## sassy

Well then. There's no reason for you to win!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Of course there is. I will get back to you on that.


----------



## sassy

Ok in waiting for your reason then


----------



## usamagoat

basically i'm winning and will always!!!:ROFL:
LOL:shades:


----------



## Ride4ever

I win


----------



## usamagoat

you dreaming mun! LOL:dance:


----------



## sassy

Everyone might as well stop. I will win!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I win because i have a concert tonight. That works.


----------



## sassy

I win cause in up early again and now I win!


----------



## goatlady1314

Your probly an hour earlier them me so I win


----------



## sassy

Possibly but It doesn't matter cuz I win


----------



## goatlady1314

I got up at 5:55 so beat that!


----------



## sassy

I was up at 4 cuz it's snowing dam it again! ;(


----------



## goatlady1314

No swearing on this game, now you lost forever haha


----------



## sassy

Dam is not a curse. It holds back water. Lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Not the way you said it! How old are you anyways


----------



## sassy

A young 51. And you?


----------



## goatlady1314

Wow, im 1. Lol


----------



## sassy

Lol.


----------



## mason

I win


----------



## sassy

With that picture you could win. A photo contest. But not here. I win lol.


----------



## mason

Can we make it a photo contest.
I win


----------



## goatlady1314

I would like to 
I win


----------



## sassy

With that picture you could win. A photo contest. But not here. I win lol.


----------



## sassy

. Sassy says ok. But I still win


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha I win


----------



## goatlady1314




----------



## sassy

Aw how adorable!


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha ikr


----------



## sassy

I'm still winning. But first I have to go plow the driveway. But I'll be back


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok but I win


----------



## sassy

I'm back. Shoveling snow at this time is like throwing leaves against the wind!!! Oh before I forget. I win


----------



## mason

Anybody


----------



## mason

If so I win


----------



## Scottyhorse

Nope, I do


----------



## goatlady1314

No I do


----------



## mason

Do I have to say it


----------



## goatlady1314

Say what exactly


----------



## sassy

I'm so tired... But I still have enough energy to say I win win win


----------



## mason

It is about my bed time but I will say win


----------



## kenzie

Well now its me whose winning!!!


----------



## Ride4ever

So do I still have a fight? I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope meeeeeeee


----------



## kenzie

Nope its me and by the way good morning all


----------



## sassy

Good morning. Me me me


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha sassy u wasnt up first!!!


----------



## sassy

Lmao. Nope I wasn't. .


----------



## kenzie

Headin off to school so i guess i won


----------



## sassy

Have a good day at school ;-)


----------



## Goatzrule

Well I'm sick so I'm not going to school. I'm winning


----------



## goatlady1314

No your not cause your not - - me back!

I am the winner of all times!!


----------



## Goatzrule

Nope I am


----------



## goatlady1314

No your not you lose every day, I win


----------



## sassy

Applause applause. Bowing. Thank you. I win!


----------



## goatlady1314

No you dont I dooooo


----------



## sassy

Nooooooo and that's that !


----------



## goatlady1314

Ya huh I won!!! Copy cat! Ooooooo


----------



## sassy

Nope nope nope. I will win!!


----------



## goatlady1314

You always lose I won


----------



## Trickyroo

And back to me , thanks ya'll


----------



## goatlady1314

I dont think so


----------



## Trickyroo

Think again


----------



## goatlady1314

I just did haha


----------



## kenzie

Well after a day of school i think that i shall when


----------



## goatlady1314

K....


----------



## kenzie

Sorry about my last post i meant to say win not when oops!


----------



## fishin816

Sorry but, I am the last one to post here, so therefor. I WIN!!!!!


----------



## OakHollowRanch

:goattruck:


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope I do


----------



## goatlady1314

kenzie said:


> Sorry about my last post i meant to say win not when oops!


Haha ik lol


----------



## Ride4ever

Be happy, be healthy, be a winner! I am all three! how do you guys have time like this? I barely get time in the evening.


----------



## goatlady1314

O well, sometimes I have time


----------



## Ride4ever

Depends on the day? yeah I have those too.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yes, I win


----------



## fishin816

I win!!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

No I win.....


----------



## kenzie

Nope i won!!!


----------



## Ride4ever

i win


----------



## goatlady1314

I won


----------



## kenzie

Me wins


----------



## goatlady1314

Me wins


----------



## mason

I win


----------



## sassy

Wow. I think it's my turn to win! And I found the time to win Win win win


----------



## goatlady1314

Ya so did I


----------



## sassy

You are fast. Lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Ik right lol


----------



## kenzie

I am winnin


----------



## sassy

Nope


----------



## goatlady1314

Yes I win


----------



## kenzie

Sorry but i won


----------



## goatlady1314

No I did


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Me again.


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope me


----------



## sassy

Me again


----------



## Ride4ever

I win


----------



## sassy

Nope


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup


----------



## sassy

Isn't it time for bed lady. Lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Yes it is! But I gotta win


----------



## sassy

Well come back tomm and try again. I think it's time for me to sleep too


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok go to bed so I can win


----------



## sassy

Ok good nite


----------



## fishin816

Hi! I BEAT YOU!!! Winning circle! I win!


----------



## sassy

Not!


----------



## aceofspades

Ride4ever said:


> Love the color of your horse. Even if I can only see the ears. Things got crazy so apparently people decided to beat me while I wasn't on. um...no. no gonna work. I win. btw my goats want to go to Florda instead of Texas. I am fine with either.


Thanks his name is Nakoda hes a rescue leopard appaloosa. I am going to hate to see him go every one that meets him falls in love. I had a possible adopter family out today and he seems to be a perfect fit with there daughter. We are Doing a home check Friday and then if all goes well he will have his forever home. 
And I will have an open stall for another needy foster.

























My other horses are an 18HH black blanketed Appaloosa x draft horse named Halo he's getting older but is still a great ride and a gentile giant. He spends the spring on loan at a kids camp as a special needs rehab horse. And he loves attention he even stood and let the kids paint him with water colors.

























And my newest addition Hemi is a rescue but am considering adopting him he 16HH palomino 
He still needs a lot of work but has great potential and wants to trust people. There's some thing special in his eyes


----------



## sassy

Your horses are absolutely beautiful!!! My father inlaw was a jokey and I thought race horses were gorgeous but your horses are amazing colors!


----------



## goatlady1314

They are beautiful! !! But I win


----------



## sassy

Good morning lady. I think not


----------



## goatlady1314

Good morning sassy, whats your name?


----------



## sassy

Christine. What's yours?


----------



## goatlady1314

Chaney


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Me again


----------



## goatlady1314

And your name is lydia?


----------



## mason

R we playing .I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Obviously we r. I win


----------



## sassy

No I win. Win win win win won


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok I winnnn.


----------



## sassy

Think again!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

No...


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

goatlady1314 said:


> And your name is lydia?


No Lydia is my baby girl. First goat i ever got. My names Alaina.


----------



## fishin816

sassy said:


> Not![/QUOTE
> 
> Here I am beating you again!


----------



## goatlady1314

Its not far to quote!


----------



## goatlady1314

Mean fair instead of far.


----------



## sassy

I agree. Not fair to quote  so I win


----------



## Goatzrule

No I win


----------



## goatlady1314

I dont even feel like winning right now, so I am loser!


----------



## Ride4ever

goatlady1314 said:


> I dont even feel like winning right now, so I am loser!


 Are you still sick? I will win in your place.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ride4ever said:


> Are you still sick? I will win in your place.


Haha no, I was just feelin depressed.... but I can win now


----------



## fishin816

Guess what!?!? i win!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy

goatlady1314 said:


> Haha no, I was just feelin depressed.... but I can win now


Not fair faking being sick. Now you lose. I win


----------



## fishin816

I win!!!!


----------



## sassy

Go fishing. Fishin. I win!


----------



## Ride4ever

I don't like fishing unless I am with people I don't see often. It takes sooo long to get a bite. I win. And why were you depressed?


----------



## sassy

I wasn't depressed. Goat lady was. I love fishing. I could fish the rivers on my boat all day long if I could. Oh wait. Off the subject. I win


----------



## fishin816

Ride4ever said:


> I don't like fishing unless I am with people I don't see often. It takes sooo long to get a bite. I win. And why were you depressed?


I hate fishin! My dad made the account without my approval. Grumble grumble grumble


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha... long story . I win


----------



## fishin816

I'm not a fan of fishing either. Why is my account fishin816 you ask? My dad made the account without my approval. He LOVES fishing! Grumble grumble grumble


----------



## fishin816

I win!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

U lost for grumbling!!!


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> U lost for grumbling!!!


You lost for saying I lost for grumbling!

I WIN!!!!


----------



## sassy

You lost for hating fishing!!! I win


----------



## mason

I love fish but do you know what goat meat is made in to.I win


----------



## goatlady1314

I dont want to think about it. The poor little guys


----------



## Ride4ever

Well I don't want to know either. A lot of dad's like fishing. Mine doesn't thank goodness. I win


----------



## sassy

Actually I don't know about goat meat. I have never eaten goat meat. And I don't think I could. I raise my goats as pets not meat ;(. Everyone says it's good. I even had a owner of a diner offer me Money to take my goat. Lol. So I said nope. And I winnnnnnnnnnn. (And so does my goat) ;-)


----------



## fishin816

sassy said:


> actually i don't know about goat meat. I have never eaten goat meat. And i don't think i could. I raise my goats as pets not meat ;(. Everyone says it's good. I even had a owner of a diner offer me money to take my goat. Lol. So i said nope. And i winnnnnnnnnnn. (and so does my goat) ;-)


i win!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Yes that really makes me sad to know people kill their precious goats!! I winnmnm.....


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> Yes that really makes me sad to know people kill their precious goats!! I winnmnm.....


I win!!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

No I win


----------



## sassy

Me again!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

I just got a new phone I win!


----------



## aceofspades

Marry Christmas y'all I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Omg did u sighn up for the christmas goats that would of gotten first no doubt. Shes darling but I still win!!


----------



## sassy

I shopped all day and now I am back to winning!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

No u lost all day now your back to losing again!! I win


----------



## mason

Hay goatlady1314 what kind of phone
I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Mason, its a Samsung galaxy s4 mini, what kind do u have, if u have one. I win


----------



## sassy

Nope. Don't think so goat lady. I'm back and winning!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah right, I win


----------



## sassy

No again lol


----------



## mason

I have the best phone apple makes iPhone 5c I am a pretty lucky kid.
So that means I win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy

Your a very lucky kid . But to bad I win


----------



## mason

We can do this all night because I do not have a bed time to night
Sorry


----------



## sassy

Lol. Well I'm tired so I will be back tommorrow to win. So rest up little one!!!!! I win


----------



## mason

I am not little I am 12 years old if I was any younger I would not know how to do smiley faces like these 
So I win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mason

GOOD NIGHT IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII WIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN! That is final for the night


----------



## sassy

To many smiles Lol. I win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Wrong mason


----------



## sassy

Nite. I win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Ok good job everyone. But i win


----------



## Ride4ever

Same goes for me. Good night. I win. Oh and I think Goatlady1314 galaxy really beats the iphone 5 whatever. Sorry super fan of galaxy's. Don't have one though.


----------



## mason

No that is ware you are all wrong because I do not have to many smiles and that's all it would allow me to put also



I win


----------



## mason

What kind do u have rider4ever


----------



## mason

I for got I win


----------



## sassy

It's morning and I'm up and winning again.


----------



## goatlady1314

I wim


----------



## sassy

How old are you goat lady? I win


----------



## goatlady1314

How old are u for real sassy? I winnn


----------



## sassy

I already told you and you?


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok here goes, I am 14 well almost. Soo I win


----------



## sassy

Young little lass you are. Nope I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Ya well your my moms age lol. I won


----------



## sassy

Your my grandsons age I win. Cuz I'm older!


----------



## goatlady1314

I win cuz im younger


----------



## mason

I am still tired so I win


----------



## goatlady1314

mason said:


> I am still tired so I win


How old are u mason?


----------



## mason

12 
I win


----------



## sassy

Feeling old here. So I lose. Good luck to the winner!


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha sassy u lost! !! I win


----------



## goatlady1314

mason said:


> 12
> I win


So whens your b-day?


----------



## mason

Oct 18 i win


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh wow, I win cause im older hahah


----------



## mason

No I win because I am younger


----------



## goatlady1314

No I win, dont u have school?


----------



## mason

It is Saturday and Christmas brake so I can play for 2 weeks that's y 



I WIN


----------



## goatlady1314

Oooh I am so dumb, ok I win always


----------



## mason

I am going to be on here 24 7 so I win


----------



## Goatzrule

No you don't i was here lonher then both of you so I win.


----------



## mason

U mite be older but I am I here 24 7 
I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Goatzrule said:


> No you don't i was here lonher then both of you so I win.


Ya well im older than both of u so I win!!


----------



## Ride4ever

Okay. Well I am older than all of you except for sassy so I win. And I have a Sprint Kyocera. Not much but it lets me text and call. Terrible camera though.


----------



## goatlady1314

Really! My sister had that phone before althought its kinda slow.


----------



## kenzie

I won!


----------



## mason

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

No u dont your not a teen yet haha


----------



## kenzie

Me win


----------



## goatlady1314

How old r u kenzie?


----------



## kenzie

12 1/2 how old are u?


----------



## goatlady1314

13, 14 in 2 weeks! So I win


----------



## kenzie

Well the younger ALWAYS go first so thank ya!


----------



## goatlady1314

U have to post LAST to win here so haha


----------



## kenzie

Ok well i am the last poster


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok well your younger so u post first )


----------



## kenzie

Well my b day is later next year soo your bday comes first


----------



## mason

I am the youngest so I win


----------



## goatlady1314

No mine does it January 10th, ok maybe a little longer than 2 weeks but still I win


----------



## kenzie

No i win because i am bored


----------



## goatlady1314

I win cause I am mot bored


----------



## kenzie

Just Kidding I am not bored because winners of this game arent bored!


----------



## goatlady1314

I win


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

U loze


----------



## Ride4ever

I am still the oldest so I win. And the phone is kinda slow, but I don't have another phone to compare it to except for my friends iphones which are uncomparible.


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha I won


----------



## kenzie

I won


----------



## goatlady1314

No I won


----------



## Ride4ever

Since this is a saturday this could last a while. I win


----------



## goatlady1314

I win


----------



## sassy

Hey I am wiser so I win


----------



## fishin816

I win


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Sassy did u get your wisdom teeth pulled? cause u lost lol


----------



## sassy

Nope. Decided I am not going to let young whipper snappers win. So I win


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Wow, I win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Back to me. I win


----------



## sassy

Win!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Nono i win


----------



## sassy

Nope


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Yep


----------



## goatlady1314

I hate this game!!


----------



## goatygirl

Nice try everybody but the real winner just one! And that is me


----------



## sassy

Good cause I win young lass


----------



## goatlady1314

Alright I win.


----------



## kenzie

Nope i won


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

No i win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Nope i win.


----------



## goatlady1314

I woooooooon


----------



## ndwarf

no I am


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope your not


----------



## kenzie

Look who won, me!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope me


----------



## kenzie

I won


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

No you didnt kenzie


----------



## fishin816

I winnnnnn!!!!!! (Sings in a Vikings voice)


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

No you dont


----------



## goatlady1314

No, but I do


----------



## goatygirl

Keep dreaming everybody cause look who is still winning ME!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Goatygirl you shall never beat me.


----------



## goatygirl

Well I just did


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope I did


----------



## fishin816

I win!


----------



## goatlady1314

I win


----------



## kenzie

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!!


----------



## sassy

Merry Christmas Eve to all. I win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Merry Christmas Eve everyone! Ps i win


----------



## goatlady1314

Ya to all lol. I win


----------



## margaret

Sorry guys, this is actually my thread and you aren't allowed to post here anymore so I win!


----------



## goatlady1314

Why aren't we? I win


----------



## margaret

Because I have appointed myself the official winner!:: 
Unfortunately it isn't working. 
But I still win.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Iwinyesitissupposedtohavenospaces


----------



## goatlady1314

margaret said:


> Because I have appointed myself the official winner!::
> Unfortunately it isn't working.
> But I still win.


Oh hahaha, no I dont think thats gonna work lol. I win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I win by wishing you all a merry Christmas


----------



## kenzie

Lydia_the_goat said:


> I win by wishing you all a merry Christmas


Merry Christmas to you too,but I win


----------



## margaret

Merry Christmas! But I still win!!::


----------



## Ride4ever

When this thread hits 1000 pages i will...do something. I don't know what, but I will do it. I win and Merry Christmas


----------



## fishin816

I win!!!!


----------



## Ride4ever

think again. i win


----------



## usamagoat

Maybe you need to think before you tell someone else! i win here!!!:ROFL:


----------



## goatlady1314

K I win


----------



## kenzie

Ride4ever said:


> When this thread hits 1000 pages i will...do something. I don't know what, but I will do it. I win and Merry Christmas


Haha I know!! we at page 224 come on we can do it people!!! oh and btw I win


----------



## fishin816

I winnnnnn!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy

I am gonna win


----------



## fishin816

I win!!!


----------



## kenzie

I winz


----------



## aceofspades

Y'all are silly I win


----------



## sassy

Aceofspades they are adorable. But I still win


----------



## margaret

Alright y'all I'm back and I win.


----------



## sassy

Hi Margaret. I back too so I win


----------



## margaret

No actually I win!


----------



## kenzie

Me and bambi win


----------



## margaret

Spruce came to help me win


----------



## sassy

me and sweet sassy will be the winners!


----------



## Ride4ever

I will think and at the moment I am thinking. "WIN WIN WIN"


----------



## sassy

Think again!


----------



## Ride4ever

Still thinking. I win


----------



## sassy

Nope


----------



## goathiker

I win!!


----------



## sassy

Nope I do


----------



## aceofspades

Y'all must be dreaming because I WIN


----------



## aceofspades

Still winning


----------



## usamagoat

Nope not anymore! so that means it's now me!:rainbow:


----------



## margaret

I winnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I win!


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## margaret

I do


----------



## aceofspades

Guess who? 

That's right I winn


----------



## margaret

Aceofspades your crazy I winnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## kenzie

I am still winning with Murray now!!


----------



## sassy

think again. I am winning


----------



## Goatzrule

No I do


----------



## sassy

Nope


----------



## margaret

Actually that would be me and my faithful herd queen! I win!!!


----------



## aceofspades

No way my here queen and I win


----------



## sassy

. Nope my boy says I win!


----------



## aceofspades

Me and my boy win


----------



## sassy

my snowboots says. : back off, his mom wins!!!! Lol


----------



## kenzie

Nope me and three of my boers win!!!


----------



## aceofspades

Snow boots is adorable. 
But me and my studly buck win


----------



## usamagoat

Me and my bucky win!


----------



## aceofspades

Now it's me and my girls. Keena, moon, breezy and aurora


----------



## usamagoat

Nope! Now it's me and my roses!


----------



## sassy

Everyone has such beautiful goats!!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

I match you're roses and I raise you a unicorn. 
I win


----------



## usamagoat

I'm winning now haahaaha:fireworks:


----------



## kenzie

No i am winning


----------



## margaret

i win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I win.


----------



## animalgirl12

What ever I win!!! HAHAHA


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## sassy

Nope


----------



## COgoatLover25

Anybody still playing? P.s. I WIN!!!


----------



## aceofspades

No I'm not playing I'm winning


----------



## usamagoat

it's me now! i'm winning
:wink:


----------



## sassy

I think I'm winning


----------



## usamagoat

nope! it's me!


----------



## sassy

Me again


----------



## usamagoat

Me now!


----------



## sassy

Now me. :-/


----------



## usamagoat

its me now!


----------



## sassy

Me me me


----------



## margaret

Hey I winnnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## sassy

Ummmm. Nope I do


----------



## kenzie

Me is winning


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me WINNing


----------



## margaret

Me back, me no gonna let you win. Me already tell you and you no listen. me winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## COgoatLover25

Blahblahblah hah! Now I'm winning lol


----------



## thegoatgirl

You wish!
Naneneneena! Lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Still winning


----------



## thegoatgirl

Winner. *yawns*


----------



## sassy

Meeeeee meeeeee.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Good luck winning, y'all!


----------



## sassy

Thank you.


----------



## thegoatgirl

You're not welcome!


----------



## ryorkies

Win What?


----------



## thegoatgirl

The game! And I just won.


----------



## usamagoat

nope! i


----------



## thegoatgirl

Yep!


----------



## usamagoat

Me now!


----------



## kenzie

Me winz


----------



## usamagoat

now me!


----------



## margaret

me winnnnnn!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kenzie

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Meeeee winnnnb


----------



## COgoatLover25

me still winning !!!:wahoo:::


----------



## sassy

I'm winning again


----------



## Ride4ever

I am back and I WIN! Because of my necklace!


----------



## aceofspades

Ride4ever said:


> I am back and I WIN! Because of my necklace!


Jealous where did you get a mocking jay? 
Beautiful horse on you're avatar to!! 
But I still win


----------



## usamagoat

now me


----------



## sassy

Pretty necklace But I win!


----------



## aceofspades

What are y'all doing awake at this ungodly hour?? 

In at work 6p-6a this week 
I win


----------



## margaret

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## animalgirl12

Sorry guys I win!!!!!


----------



## sassy

I'm an early riser. I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm a late riser and I still win !!!


----------



## kenzie

I am winning!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

No you're not!!!


----------



## ndwarf

nope


----------



## ndwarf

I am


----------



## ndwarf

the


----------



## ndwarf

Winner


----------



## usamagoat

me now!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I am THE WINNER!!! For goodness sake , give up already!!!!


----------



## usamagoat

nope!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha lol


----------



## usamagoat

again me! LOL


----------



## kenzie

Me now


----------



## usamagoat

Again me! LOL


----------



## kenzie

No again me


----------



## usamagoat

nope!


----------



## kenzie

Yep!


----------



## usamagoat

nope me winning! LOL :stars:


----------



## kenzie

Me wonz


----------



## usamagoat

i am winning! :ROFL:


----------



## kenzie

Not anymore


----------



## crownofjules

Can I win, too?


----------



## kenzie

It depends!


----------



## COgoatLover25

None of you can win because I just did!


----------



## Ride4ever

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope I do


----------



## usamagoat

no it's me now!!!:dance:


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I win because i can finally get back on here.


----------



## usamagoat

me again!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

No its not


----------



## COgoatLover25

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How many times do I have to tell you this?!?


----------



## kenzie

Well i still win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

No i do


----------



## COgoatLover25

NO I do


----------



## sassy

Nope


----------



## usamagoat

me!


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## usamagoat

me again!


----------



## sassy

I do


----------



## usamagoat

no me!


----------



## sassy

Noooooo!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I AM THE WINNER:laugh:


----------



## kenzie

Nope


----------



## sassy

No I am the winner. That's that


----------



## kenzie

Nope


----------



## COgoatLover25

The winner is right here


----------



## usamagoat

:grin: :balloons: :bday: :thankU: The winner has at last arrived!!!!:balloons: :dance: :clap: :bday: :ROFL: :rainbow: :fireworks: :wahoo:


----------



## sassy

A new year. An old winner. Me!!!!!!


----------



## aceofspades

COgoatLover25 said:


> I am THE WINNER!!! For goodness sake , give up already!!!!


Not going to happen!!! 
You give up I win


----------



## margaret

:cheers::cart::leap::yum::rose::stars::balloons::rainbow:
The tired winner has arrived!


----------



## kenzie

I just won


----------



## COgoatLover25

WINNER!!!! Wait, did I say WINNER!!!?


----------



## kenzie

Winner winner new years dinner
(Me)


----------



## COgoatLover25

Winner winner goat dinner


----------



## margaret

winner winner bacon dinner.


----------



## usamagoat

Winner!!!arty:


----------



## sassy

Meeee meeee meeee. I announce the winner. Me!


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's right !!! Meeeees the winner !


----------



## margaret

You got that right, MEEEEEEEEE


----------



## sassy

Ummmm nope. You are all runners up. I am the winner


----------



## COgoatLover25

there can be only one WINNER, so with much regret and sorrow:grin: I now announce I, myself the WINNER, and you all runners up.


----------



## kenzie

Nope cuz i just won


----------



## sassy

To late. I took the winnings and ran!


----------



## kenzie

Well i caught u and stole them


----------



## sassy

Thief Lol. You go straight to jail! I win


----------



## usamagoat

Its me!


----------



## kenzie

Nope because it was mine before and u stole them haha


----------



## usamagoat

Now me!


----------



## kenzie

Nope me


----------



## usamagoat

Winner!:dance:


----------



## kenzie

Haha i won!


----------



## usamagoat

No LOL! i won! hahaha:laugh:


----------



## kenzie

Hahahaha i won


----------



## usamagoat

I did!


----------



## COgoatLover25

im the winner, don't know why you guys keep going on and on about this:dance:


----------



## usamagoat

Cause you are wrong!

i am the winner:dance:


----------



## sassy

No.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope nope nope


----------



## kenzie

Yep yep yep i won


----------



## kenzie

I won


----------



## sassy

Now me


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win once


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win twice


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win thrice


----------



## COgoatLover25

Gone !!! COgoatLover25 has won !!


----------



## usamagoat

Its me now!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Its me now.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope nop no N


----------



## Ride4ever

I will save the arguing. I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Whatever !!! I WIN!! WIIIIIIIIIIN!!!


----------



## aceofspades

There's no reason to argue its clearly ME winner winner that's right me I get the gold medal because I WIN me me me me. Silly girls winning is for me!


----------



## usamagoat

I am winning!


----------



## margaret

Me!


----------



## aceofspades

Nice try but I win


----------



## margaret

You can't get away with that! I win.


----------



## aceofspades

You can't win I win


----------



## kenzie

Well i just won!


----------



## margaret

Sorry only i qualify to win.


----------



## COgoatLover25

QUALIFIED WINNER is here, that's right folks!!! It's meee :laugh:


----------



## margaret

You're just a fake. The real QUALIFIED WINNER is meeeeeee:laugh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Look who's talkin PHONY!


----------



## kenzie

Me win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win all the time


----------



## aceofspades

Me agin


----------



## usamagoat

i am winning!


----------



## crownofjules

:stars:


----------



## usamagoat

:stars:


----------



## sassy

I am back. Winning


----------



## usamagoat

i am winning!


----------



## sassy

No Impossible!!!! I am


----------



## usamagoat

:wahoo:


----------



## sassy

Noooooooooo


----------



## kenzie

I hate to break it to yall but i just won


----------



## usamagoat

:flag:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win again :laugh:


----------



## sassy

The winner is........


----------



## kenzie

Me!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

No me


----------



## aceofspades

Nice try but it's me I win


----------



## usamagoat

:greengrin:


----------



## sassy

You are all wrong. It's me!!!


----------



## margaret

Quit arguing. I win!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Sigh.....


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I win.


----------



## COgoatLover25

:sigh: WINNER :grin:


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I win because i have a SNOWDAY!!! :snow:


----------



## margaret

I don't have snow but I have cold goats. Does that count? I win.


----------



## animalgirl12

I win!! When does this game end and how do we know who wins?


----------



## kenzie

The winner is me!!


----------



## margaret

I win.


----------



## kenzie

No i win cause i am sick


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me sick too :'(  common cold , what you got?


----------



## kenzie

Bronchitus and like sinus stuff i aint sure really haha! but i aint got the flu!


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win what's this for anyway?


----------



## kenzie

Its fun to do haha
Not sure really!


----------



## dallaskdixie

Ok then I still win now


----------



## kenzie

Nope i win


----------



## dallaskdixie

No you don't Micky Mack haha


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win!


----------



## kenzie

Nope you dont dallaskdixie


----------



## dallaskdixie

Yes I do


----------



## kenzie

No you dont


----------



## dallaskdixie

Then why am I winning? Huh?huh?huh? Hehehe


----------



## kenzie

Look whos winning now..me!


----------



## dallaskdixie

Looky here NOW IT'S ME! Haha


----------



## sassy

I want to win paleeeese !!!!! Lol


----------



## dallaskdixie

I'm in the lead again hahahehe


----------



## kenzie

Not anymore


----------



## sassy

Nope. Not anymore!


----------



## kenzie

I beat all of you!!


----------



## usamagoat

i win hahaha:leap:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win this game


----------



## kenzie

No i win!


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win now!


----------



## kenzie

No dallas you didnt


----------



## dallaskdixie

Yes I do Mickey Mack haha. Mackenzie!


----------



## kenzie

No Dally Wally you didnt


----------



## dallaskdixie

I'm winning HAHAHAHA


----------



## kenzie

Not anymore!


----------



## dallaskdixie

Ya huh!


----------



## kenzie

Its hard to believe this has been going on for 237 pages.....


----------



## dallaskdixie

I wonder how anyone could have thought of this. I win!!!


----------



## kenzie

But it is fun!


----------



## dallaskdixie

Ya I WIN!


----------



## margaret

Oh, but you don't. I do
Now you don't have to argue anymore.


----------



## dallaskdixie

I still win!


----------



## sassy

I am the winner. Applause applause.


----------



## kenzie

Nope i am the winner!


----------



## dallaskdixie

No I won!


----------



## kenzie

No me


----------



## dallaskdixie

Noooo Mickey Mack it's me who wins! HAHAHAHA


----------



## kenzie

No DALLAS i won!!


----------



## sassy

No to all. I win


----------



## dallaskdixie

no you dont i do! HAHA i WIN


----------



## kenzie

No Myles and i win!


----------



## sassy

Miles adorable. But still I don't win!


----------



## COgoatLover25

cute goat pic, but I still win!!


----------



## kenzie

sassy said:


> Miles adorable. But still I don't win!


Yes because i do win


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win again


----------



## dallaskdixie

i win none of you do! nice pic of myles mackenzie. i wish my goats were that willing to take pics.


----------



## kenzie

I know my goats are hams!!


----------



## sassy

snowboots says his mom wins!


----------



## dallaskdixie

cute goat but honey and dixie say i win!


----------



## kenzie

Bambi says i win!


----------



## dallaskdixie

i win is she always that white in winter


----------



## kenzie

Yep only in the winter though she turns brown in summer and blue/grey in fall


----------



## dallaskdixie

ah i win cause your goat changes colors


----------



## kenzie

No instead of a mood ring i have a mood goat so i win!!


----------



## dallaskdixie

well my sister is moody so i win


----------



## Ride4ever

I have slept exactly 12 hrs in the last 60 hrs so I am moody. I win. btw that is 12 hrs in 3 days


----------



## sassy

Moody people. But I still win


----------



## Ride4ever

Still here though I need to sleep. So I win. Before I go to bed.


----------



## sassy

Go to bed. I am too. So I win


----------



## kenzie

Good Night people me going to bed!


----------



## usamagoat

i win!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I WIN!!! :sleeping:/Users/admin/Desktop/IMG_2396.JPG


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## margaret

I win.


----------



## fishin816

Me...... Has just won


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

I is the WINNER


----------



## sassy

I am freezing. But winning


----------



## COgoatLover25

Is it snowing there? It is here, and when it snows it dumps .


----------



## dallaskdixie

I wish it was snowing here I still win!  it's cold


----------



## kenzie

I win dallas and yes it is cold


----------



## dallaskdixie

I know I had to feed by myself this morning and about froze definitely not used to cold!


----------



## kenzie

Yup


----------



## dallaskdixie

And I had to break all the ice in water buckets and then the hose froze and couldn't get water


----------



## kenzie

Well i win since you didnt have any water


----------



## margaret

i am cold and sick so i win.


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win cause I finally got water


----------



## kenzie

margaret said:


> i am cold and sick so i win.


I am sick too ugh i hate being sick


----------



## dallaskdixie

I will win for both of you cause y'all are sick


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win because I'm colder bbrrrrrr


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win because I'm not as cold as you


----------



## COgoatLover25

You sure got 1 cold heart though, I win


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win cause now I've got a cold heart


----------



## COgoatLover25

I Win ... Meanie


----------



## dallaskdixie

I'll have to agree to disagree


----------



## COgoatLover25

....……


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win now


----------



## kenzie

No u dont i do


----------



## dallaskdixie

No I do I win HAHAHAHA


----------



## kenzie

Nope i do


----------



## dallaskdixie

Your still wrong! I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

WRONG- definition - you guys
RIGHT- definition- me
WINNER-definition - me
WIN-definition- what I do


----------



## dallaskdixie

Not anymooore. Cause I doooo! Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## kenzie

The winner is here... Me


----------



## dallaskdixie

Not you. Me! I win!


----------



## COgoatLover25

HahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## dallaskdixie

That's a lot of haha but I still win cause I must go eat lunch. HahahahahaahahahahAhhahahahahahahaha


----------



## COgoatLover25

I still win because I'm not hungry 
LololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololoLololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololoLolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololLololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololLololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololoLololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololoololololololoolololololololololololololololololo


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win now cause I am no longer hungry haha


----------



## kenzie

I win because i am very hungry


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win because I'm stuffed


----------



## sassy

I am sick to and I win!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win this very minute


----------



## kenzie

I win now


----------



## Ride4ever

I win. I am sick as well, but able to sit at the computer.


----------



## COgoatLover25

oh, i am so sick :blue::tears: feel sorry for me and let me win lol


----------



## sassy

I have lariginitis. So I win win win. I would yell I win. But ya wouldn't hear me!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Sorry your sick but i win


----------



## canyontrailgoats

HEY, GUESS WHAT!!!................I win.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

No you dont


----------



## dallaskdixie

Now I win! Sorry for y'all's sickness. :'( hope you feel better but I win!


----------



## kenzie

I win cause i keep on coughin like CRAZY!!;(


----------



## Ride4ever

I win because my nose won't stop running.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win because I'm not sick anymore , yay for me!!!


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win cause now my nose is running. Better go catch it! Haha


----------



## kenzie

Haha dallas go catch your nose


----------



## dallaskdixie

Ya so what and i win!


----------



## kenzie

Well i got a high speed chase goin on with mine haha!


----------



## dallaskdixie

Mine is like the slowest thing in the world but still moving so I win


----------



## kenzie

Well i deserve to win because i am winnin right now


----------



## dallaskdixie

Well now I'm winning!


----------



## kenzie

Nope


----------



## dallaskdixie

Yes I am.!


----------



## Ride4ever

Feeling tiny bit better, but I still say I win because not feeling my best.


----------



## kenzie

I know same here ugh
I win


----------



## dallaskdixie

I'll win for both of you!


----------



## kenzie

Nope i can still win


----------



## dallaskdixie

Ya but so can I!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Im a winner ! YAY :!:


----------



## kenzie

Nope i win cause my lucky number is 3


----------



## dallaskdixie

Oh Mackenzie :sigh: I win!


----------



## kenzie

Nope i win :sigh: your mean Dallas


----------



## dallaskdixie

Really? ...........cause guess what...................
.....I.............WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## kenzie

I win 3 is actually a lucky number


----------



## dallaskdixie

No it's not 8 is


----------



## sassy

I still voiceless. But I still win!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm winning


----------



## margaret

i back and i wn


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win yay big time yay


----------



## dallaskdixie

Now I win! Yay!


----------



## margaret

No no no I do


----------



## dallaskdixie

Now I ...... Am the WINNER!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm tired of going back and forth with you guys. I win


----------



## aceofspades

Nice try but I win


----------



## margaret

winner


----------



## Honey

Newbie wins!

Honey


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sorry honey, but I win


----------



## Honey

Uh....nope! Winner!!

~Honey


----------



## Ride4ever

I win


----------



## Honey

Won it!

~Honey


----------



## fishin816

I win!!! I win I win I win!!!!


----------



## Honey

Not to be redundant but.... I win!

~Honey


----------



## margaret

Sorry Honey its me.


----------



## Honey

Nope! 

~Honey


----------



## margaret

yep


----------



## Honey

Ah...nope. 

(This is oddly enjoyable. )

~Honey


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

The win is not yours.


----------



## crazy_goat_girl9716

I win!!


----------



## dallaskdixie

The win is now mine! Cute goat!


----------



## crazy_goat_girl9716

Thanks  his name is Willis









And with this post, I steal back the win that is rightfully mine. Sorry for your loss


----------



## COgoatLover25

Win us mine , sorry to win and run...but I got to go


----------



## kenzie

Me win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me winner


----------



## kenzie

Me won


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're insane !!! I win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I win. Thats a fact


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win thats a fact jack!


----------



## Ride4ever

I win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

No i do


----------



## Ride4ever

haha. think again. I win. wait. what is the temp where ur at?


----------



## Honey

Snatched it back!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sorry Honey, but I am the winner around here and shall rule you all until the day comes that I decide not to.


----------



## aceofspades

Haha it's me now


----------



## margaret

Nope I win forever!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Ride4ever said:


> haha. think again. I win. wait. what is the temp where ur at?


-8 with wind-chill expected to reach -20 ish


----------



## COgoatLover25

I winner ...oops! I won


----------



## animalgirl12

Sorry I am the only winner!!


----------



## aceofspades

You must be delusional you're not the winner. I am!!!


----------



## margaret

Sorry to disappoint you but the real winner Is ME


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

No it is me!


----------



## Ride4ever

Lydia_the_goat said:


> -8 with wind-chill expected to reach -20 ish


 It is -8 here with -30 wind chills. so since i am colder i win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me winner


----------



## aceofspades

Hemi and I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nice try but no cigar


----------



## aceofspades

You're right no cigar I don't smoke but I do win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yea!!! Happy Birthday to me!!!! :RANDOM: ??????


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I am the WINNER BECAUSE I HAVE SO MANY WONDERFUL GOATS!!!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaawwwww, love them but I win


----------



## aceofspades

Cute kiddos but I win how many times do I have to explain that


----------



## goathiker

I win or my land shark will get you!!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

You all can win but at the end of the day I will win too.


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

No, obviously i win.


----------



## margaret

Actually, I WIN


----------



## margaret

Hey guys, just as a reminder i am still queen of the stump.
And I win...


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Nonono I win.


----------



## sassy

I waited for everyone to think they won and I'm back to win' . The winner is me!!!!


----------



## margaret

Sorry thought you won but the real winner is me


----------



## Ride4ever

Everyones a winnner! I just solved a problem that took 491 pages and 4902 posts to answer. :stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars:


----------



## aceofspades

Ride4ever said:


> Everyones a winnner! I just solved a problem that took 491 pages and 4902 posts to answer. :stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars:


Um no you are banned for that oh wait wrong page. Well you should be banned lol. 
Every one can't win because I win!!!


----------



## goatygirl

Code:


[CODE]

[/CODE]Well your obviously blinded by my winning! Cause look who it is now! MEEE


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

OOOPS...... I think I just won!!! Lol!!


----------



## sassy

How could anyone possible win since I already won!


----------



## Ride4ever

So much for me solving a problem! I give up...and at the same time win


----------



## aceofspades

No you don't I win


----------



## Ride4ever

hehehe


----------



## aceofspades

Me me me


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Uh oh...... Bad news....... For you guys......... I WIN!!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

No i do.


----------



## Ride4ever

I will take that.


----------



## sassy

I do!!!


----------



## fuzyjack

hey


----------



## aceofspades

Sorry MsMolly I'm stealing the win for you.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## sassy

Woooooooo hoooooo I won. Yippee


----------



## Ride4ever

Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win 
I win more.


----------



## aceofspades

That's obnoxious you loose for that and I win


----------



## sassy

I agree that's so obnoxious lol. I win now


----------



## margaret

Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win 
Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win 
Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win 

Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win 
what's obnoxious? I win


----------



## sassy

Lmao. Margaret is more obnoxious I win


----------



## kenzie

I win!


----------



## margaret

nope


----------



## kc8lsk

What do we Win???


----------



## margaret

the game i think


----------



## kc8lsk

Oh is that all sounds like fun at least better than just sitting around waiting for my doe to go into the second stage of labor


----------



## COgoatLover25

Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win 
Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win 
Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win 
[/SIZE]
Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win Win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win


----------



## Hootenannyshollow

JackMilliken said:


> The last person to post on this thread wins
> 
> sooooooo I am winning :laugh:


Winner winner... I'm a beginner!


----------



## kc8lsk

Me this time


----------



## Goatzrule

nope i win bc ive been on here longer


----------



## kc8lsk

not really well maybe :rainbow:


----------



## Goatzrule

ummm hummmmm. i win!


----------



## kc8lsk

Not yet


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## kc8lsk

Not yet but boy having fun with this


----------



## goatlady1314

I win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

All of you stop waisting your time I WIN!!


----------



## goatlady1314

No I think your the one waisting time ; ) I won


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Lol fine but at the end of the day I win because I get to come home to this wonderful BOY!!


----------



## goatlady1314

He is very cute but I still win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Okay


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Ps that post an this post qualify me to WIN ha lol you can win now


----------



## goatlady1314

Fine geuss whos winning?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hmmm.... ME lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope me! Haha


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

No... I'm pretty sure I'm still winning!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

False answer


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Not anymore


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea huh


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Roses are red 
Violets are blue 
I just won 
And you will loose


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

hehe


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha thats cool


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

IKR and I am still winning


----------



## goatlady1314

Yes you are and im going to bed lol but ill be back tomorrow ; )


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Ok have good dreams


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

And I can't wait to beat you to marrow


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha thanks I will


----------



## goatlady1314

Your not gonna beat me hahahahhaha


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Okay, night


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey, nobody tell her I WIN!!!!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

No you dont i do


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Geeze you too? I have already won twice and again I will win soooo I WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

For tonight maybe but tomorrow you are going down. Night


----------



## goatlady1314

Ha night


----------



## kc8lsk

Nope it's me just stepped out to take care of my girls:ROFL::balloons:


----------



## COgoatLover25

win
:ROFL::balloons::-D:stars::cheers::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap:


----------



## kc8lsk

Not yet I WIN:snowbounce::whatgoat::rainbow::fireworks:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Aww you all are so cute I don't know why y'all even try because you all are going down andddddd....... I WIN


----------



## kc8lsk

Not really got ya


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

No because I still win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Roses are red 
Violets are blue 
I will WIN 
And YOU will LOSE!


----------



## kc8lsk

Doubt it I WIN:shades:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I doubt that you will win because I will and am going to WIN


----------



## kc8lsk

Not yet I win:angelgoat::laugh:


----------



## Honey

Won it!


----------



## kc8lsk

Yep I Knew it I WIN


----------



## sassy

All think again... I'm still up and I win.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Yeah, well, I'm still up too so I guess that means I win!


----------



## sassy

Nope. It don't


----------



## kc8lsk

Nope it's mine


----------



## goatlady1314

I won because im awesome!!


----------



## kc8lsk

Told you I Win:laugh:


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah right


----------



## sassy

Win win win


----------



## margaret

I win since I am getting a goat today!:clap:arty::stars:


----------



## kc8lsk

Not yet I still WIN


----------



## goatlady1314

Noo I did


----------



## kc8lsk

Nope I Win except now I gotta go the girls are waiting


----------



## goatlady1314

yea mine too. But I won


----------



## kc8lsk

nope came back I still win


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## goatygirl

I won a long time ago


----------



## kc8lsk

Nope I WIN got it again


----------



## goatygirl

To bad i'm back


----------



## goatlady1314

I win cause I just got in


----------



## kc8lsk

My girls said that I WIN All 9 of them


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah well my goats said they would hit you off the stage!! Ha I won


----------



## kc8lsk

Not yet my Billy says he'll throw a big stink if I don't win


----------



## goatlady1314

I wont mind cause I love that smell haha i won


----------



## kc8lsk

Yeah so do I but boy there is sometimes that it can get overwhelming I WIn


----------



## goatygirl

Yeah i won


----------



## kc8lsk

Not Likely I WON


----------



## goatygirl

Well then I just won


----------



## kc8lsk

Got it again I win


----------



## goatlady1314

kc8lsk said:


> Yeah so do I but boy there is sometimes that it can get overwhelming I WIn


Not for me I could smell it all day long!


----------



## kc8lsk

Yeah so could I but my mother has a problem with it and she's with me alot


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol just go out when she's not with you


----------



## kc8lsk

It would work *Except * I'm her driver she almost quit driving a year ago now she only drives the mile to pick me up


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh ok! But I still won


----------



## kc8lsk

Nope I did


----------



## COgoatLover25

I am champion winner


----------



## kc8lsk

Goats all say I got it


----------



## goatlady1314

Bosco insists that I win.


----------



## kc8lsk

Coffee, Cream and Sugar Say I WIN


----------



## goatlady1314




----------



## goatlady1314

I dont drink coffee so ha,


----------



## kc8lsk

So does Dixie, Eless, Manyana, Lilly, Dizzy, and Orchid


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok ill name all mine too, cathy, abigal, anne, anna, odell, zoey, Taylor, pam, clide, sally, sue, carmel, miracle, licorice, Nemo, flounder, Ramona, neutron, faline, katie, laura, shrimp, joeling, harmonica, carly. Thats all I can think of right now but I have 43


----------



## kc8lsk

Wow I thought I had alot at 11 I still have Mur Mur and Spike but I think I give up


----------



## Ride4ever

Well I can name all of mine. Maverick, Ghost Pepper, Princess Jasmine, Annie, Amber, Winter Wonderland, Charcoal, Mia, Tia, Frenzy, Candy Cane, Padme', Skittles, Blue Sky, Southern Sunrise, and Minty. That is all, but I should have twice that much in a week. I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Good I won cause I have the most goats


----------



## kc8lsk

I'll have more soon too I should win


----------



## goatlady1314

18 of mine are pregnant soooo I WIN!!


----------



## kc8lsk

Aww Shucks I have only 9 pregnate


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha I knew I would win


----------



## kc8lsk

Nope I win


----------



## goatlady1314

No I did


----------



## sassy

Me


----------



## goatlady1314

Mawa


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Okay no matter how many times you try to Winn I will still WINNNNNNNN muahahahaha


----------



## sassy

Think again


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I know you should be lol


----------



## goatygirl

don't blink i won


----------



## sassy

Blink blink blink I win


----------



## aceofspades

That's right I'm back!!! I only took a few days off so you would think you could win but now I'm back to let you know I always win. 

Since we're naming goats here is my little my nubian herd.
Aurora, keena, calypso, Athena, Midas, moon, eclipse, breezy, stormy and adie 
I may not have 40 but its about A+ quality over quantity. And I win!!!


----------



## DoubleR

What do we win?


----------



## goatlady1314

Umm idk but I won


----------



## kc8lsk

Got it again and 5 more does but boy they are so new I still can't remember all of their names


----------



## kc8lsk

so by the way I Win


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## kc8lsk

Nope Me AgainI WIN


----------



## goatlady1314

Did your does end up kidding last night lol


----------



## kc8lsk

nope I found a real good buy on some goats and went to look at them couldn't leave them there they are good 1 1/2 to 3 year old boer x I posted that they were ready to kid so of course not


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha thats to funny


----------



## kc8lsk

Tell me About it if nothing else the money i spent on them we can easily get back from the meat darn I always thought it was rabbits that multiplied I just hope we can still breed them and it's not too late


----------



## goatlady1314

Your gonna kill them!?!?


----------



## kc8lsk

Maybe eventually but not for a year or two


----------



## goatlady1314

Thats soooo sad ;(


----------



## kc8lsk

We test for cae and if they fail the test they don't get sold I'm trying for a good reputation in Mi and don't want cae to spread any further


----------



## margaret

I still win


----------



## kc8lsk

Nope I do


----------



## Ride4ever

I win


----------



## margaret

nope


----------



## goatlady1314

Whatever I am the only one we can win


----------



## DoubleR

I won! I won! Right??


----------



## kc8lsk

Nope Me Again I WIN


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope me


----------



## margaret

wrong


----------



## kc8lsk

Nope back Again *I WIN*


----------



## DoubleR

Not anymore  I win


----------



## margaret

Sorry I am back and i win


----------



## DoubleR

Welcome back! I win


----------



## goatlady1314

HahahahhahHHHahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahaHha 
I WIN


----------



## DoubleR

I win!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

I am the ultimate winner


----------



## Ride4ever

I can win more than you can.


----------



## sassy

I will always win cause I don't eat goat meat!


----------



## goatlady1314

I wont ever eat goat meat either so I win


----------



## Ride4ever

I don't either so I win


----------



## sassy

Glad you guys don't eat goat neat but I win!


----------



## Ride4ever

Still here and still win


----------



## sassy

Nope


----------



## aceofspades

Y'all can give up I win


----------



## aceofspades

sassy said:


> Glad you guys don't eat goat neat but I win!


Goat meat is good!!!!


----------



## sassy

Yuk. I win


----------



## DoubleR

My turn!


----------



## goatlady1314

I won


----------



## sassy

Wrong again. I winnnnnn


----------



## kc8lsk

Nope it's me again I WIN


----------



## COgoatLover25

No worries!! Your winner has finally arrived!!


----------



## kc8lsk

I doubt It I WIN:thankU:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey guess what


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I win!!!!! Okay people you can all leave now the winner has finally came


----------



## kc8lsk

Not likely I got it again I WIN


----------



## COgoatLover25

Celebrations over bye bye!! I win


----------



## aceofspades

You can all relax now that the real winner is here.


----------



## kc8lsk

I've got it again I win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Nope me


----------



## goatlady1314

Im a winner


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Its always me!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

aceofspades said:


> You can all relax now that the real winner is here.


Pretty goat but the true winner is back (;


----------



## aceofspades

You are correct I am back


----------



## margaret

Right, here i am.


----------



## goatlady1314

No problem im here

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I am here I am here I am here!!


----------



## kc8lsk

But I Win:laugh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Winner

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kc8lsk

Nope I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Winwinwinwinwin


----------



## goatlady1314

Im the winner


Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope nope nope nope nope I said NO!!!!
Lol
I won


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol I do

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## shawneesas

oh, oops, looks like i just... Beat Everyone! arty:


----------



## kenzie

I win!!!!


----------



## goatygirl

shawneesas said:


> oh, oops, looks like i just... Beat Everyone! arty:


Everyone except me cause *I WIN*


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh hahahahah I won

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Ride4ever

I win because my cat is higher!


----------



## sassy

You are all wrong. I win


----------



## DoubleR

No way! I win


----------



## DoubleR

Ride4ever said:


> I win because my cat is higher!


Really cute kitty btw


----------



## sassy

Nope wrong again. I win


----------



## DoubleR

Not now  lol!


----------



## aceofspades

Me agin


----------



## goatlady1314

No me

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## margaret

SOrry to disappoint you but I WIN


----------



## goatlady1314

U lost

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Because this thread is so long , I win


----------



## kc8lsk

Nope How many times do I have to tell You all *I win*


----------



## margaret

You got that all wrong I WIN


----------



## goatlady1314

I am the winner

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I am the winner because my geese say so !


----------



## DoubleR

Looks like your geese are sleeping on the job!  Very cute geese though!


----------



## COgoatLover25

They're my guard geese lol their wings pack a punch let me tell ya!


----------



## Goatzrule

They may but i still win.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I rule I win


----------



## goatlady1314

I dont rule but I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DoubleR

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah right

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kc8lsk

Nah I win again


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I win


----------



## margaret

Sorry but the winner is ME


----------



## ThomasdaGoat

Thomas is kinda amazing


----------



## goatlady1314

Nobody knows Thomas, at least I dont! I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kc8lsk

nope me again *I win*


----------



## ThomasdaGoat

Well someone's a little poop.


----------



## ThomasdaGoat

Ateast my names not goatlady...


----------



## kc8lsk

Told you all I winarty:


----------



## kenzie

Nope cause i just won


----------



## kc8lsk

only temporairly because.....I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Say can I win now?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

ThomasdaGoat said:


> Ateast my names not goatlady...


Thats cause your a boy haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## shawneesas

wait, did i just win?


----------



## goatlady1314

No, read MY rules

1. Nobody wins but me
2. Nobody wins but me
3. Nobody wins but me!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThomasdaGoat

goatlady1314 said:


> Thats cause your a boy haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Actually I'm a girl but my goats name is Thomas


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

ThomasdaGoat said:


> Actually I'm a girl but my goats name is Thomasddc10


Same as how Lydia is my goats name. Ps i win


----------



## kc8lsk

I Still win


----------



## COgoatLover25

quarrel among yourselves no more ! For I have come to be declared winner and to put an end your restlessness of this subject:balloons:


----------



## sassy

Nope. I'm busting your balloons. I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Boooooooo! Booooooooooo!


----------



## DoubleR

You guys are to funny! Lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win again, I win , me winner !!


----------



## DoubleR

Me! Me! Me! I win!!!


----------



## kenzie

I win!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Winner


----------



## DoubleR

My turn


----------



## margaret

New rules:
1. No one wins but Margaret
2. I win
3. No one else can win
4.No one wins but Margaret
5.I win
6. No one else can win
I WIN


----------



## kenzie

1.I win
2.I win
3.I am the winner
4.I win
5.Did i forget to mention that i win?


----------



## margaret

1.I win
2. I still win
3. I always win
4. I win forever
5. I win
Oh and by the way, i win


----------



## aceofspades

Strange seeing that I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Even stranger seeing that I win


----------



## margaret

Yeah it is really weird since after all I WIN


----------



## DoubleR

My turn to win


----------



## Goatzrule

you had your turn already, its my turn. *I WIN*


----------



## goatlady1314

HEY GUYS! I WON

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThomasdaGoat

I will win for Sparta!


----------



## Goatzrule

really thats weird on how Im winning


----------



## ThomasdaGoat

I shall win


----------



## goatking




----------



## margaret

cute but I win.


----------



## goatlady1314

U lost

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThomasdaGoat

Ummm I win


----------



## DoubleR

My turn


----------



## goatlady1314

Step aside double R 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatzrule

your turn is over cuz i win


----------



## goatygirl

*i won*


----------



## sassy

Won. Won won. I won


----------



## goatygirl

LOL Thats a lie?!?! Cause I won


----------



## goatlady1314

You all are lieing, I am the winner!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Ride4ever

DoubleR said:


> Really cute kitty btw


 Thanks and I win


----------



## DoubleR

No I win


----------



## goatlady1314

I triple win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## margaret

Remember the rules guys only I win


----------



## goatygirl

Rule breaker over here then can i just won


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope I did

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

margaret said:


> Remember the rules guys only I win


Im the one who started the rules so NO breaking them by making new ones!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I winz


----------



## goatlady1314

No I do

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThomasdaGoat

I shall win


----------



## COgoatLover25

No you shan't


----------



## ThomasdaGoat

Yes


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## ThomasdaGoat

Yeah


----------



## kenzie

Wow this thread is on page 261.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win


----------



## sassy

Win! Final answer!


----------



## COgoatLover25

You got an F- for that test!! Cause I'm the winner !


----------



## margaret

Wow you really screwed up, the real winner happens to be me


----------



## COgoatLover25

Boooooooo booooooo be ashamed !! Cause I'm the winner


----------



## goatlady1314

Im not ashamed!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

U should be!! Lol


----------



## goatlady1314

WELL IM NOT! haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatzrule

i win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Baaaahhhhhhhd news for you all but I win


----------



## goatygirl

well look who won now ME


----------



## Goatzrule

Oh really


----------



## COgoatLover25

Uh oh


----------



## Goatzrule

What?


----------



## goatygirl

I won


----------



## aceofspades

goatygirl said:


> I won


That is correct you won as in the past. but I WIN as in now and forever.


----------



## COgoatLover25

I live in the present and I win now and that's what counts


----------



## goatygirl

you only wish you won like i did but guess what I won


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## goatygirl

noooooooooo! i won


----------



## goatlady1314

No I do

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

i won


----------



## sassy

Nope sorry to say. I win win win


----------



## goatygirl

I won more times then you lost


----------



## goatlady1314

No I did

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

Noooo cause i did


----------



## aceofspades

Right you did but I do


----------



## goatygirl

I do too and i do more


----------



## sassy

I doooooooooooooo.


----------



## goatygirl

i dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

I won!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

HILARIOUS!! but i win


----------



## sassy

Noø I do


----------



## ThomasdaGoat

I shall win


----------



## DoubleR

My turn to win


----------



## goatlady1314

No me

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I will always win


----------



## ThomasdaGoat

Nah me


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mee


----------



## ThomasdaGoat

Nah me


----------



## goatygirl

haha i won


----------



## ThomasdaGoat

Nooooooo


----------



## kenzie

Yup i just won!


----------



## Honey

...and Honey ski's in for the win!!

~Honey


----------



## goatygirl

I won!


----------



## COgoatLover25

No goatygirl you did NOT!
I did


----------



## goatlady1314

No CO goat lad. I won

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's COgoatLover25 to you !!!
I won


----------



## kenzie

I win because i am hungry


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yum yum I win


----------



## ThomasdaGoat

Winning


----------



## kenzie

I win because........ I just win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Iwinallthetimeandwillcontinuetowin


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's COgoatLover25 to you !!!
> I won


I know that! Lol CO goat lad!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Grrrrrrrrr...


----------



## goatygirl

Fyi I still am winning


----------



## kenzie

Nope
I
Am
Winning


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> Grrrrrrrrr...


Hahahahaha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha


----------



## goatygirl

I 
Won
Again!


----------



## kenzie

No
I
Won
Again


----------



## margaret

I win


----------



## kenzie

I win now


----------



## margaret

sorry i win again


----------



## COgoatLover25

Winwinwin


----------



## goatlady1314

I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Boooooooooo be afraid!


----------



## sassy

Oooo. Not afraid. I m afraid you all lose I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Never not be afraid


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## aceofspades

My favorite doe kidded with twins one boy and one girl. I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay for you !! Post pics immediately !!


----------



## goatlady1314

Winner

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## margaret

winner yesterday, winner today, winner tomorrow and winner forever!


----------



## goatlady1314

Liar haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

:dance:


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I win.


----------



## kenzie

I win
P.S. Good Morning!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Still nighttime in my book lol


----------



## Goatzrule

i win


----------



## goatlady1314

No I do

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatzrule

nope. hahahahaha


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea I am! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatzrule

Not any more


----------



## goatlady1314

Mmhh

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatzrule

Meeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Weeee weeeee all the way home I win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I win!

Sent from my DX752 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Ride4ever

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

No me

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Nooope i wwwwiiiiiinnnn!


----------



## COgoatLover25

:0


----------



## goatlady1314

=)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

¡¡'Ćfxź


----------



## aceofspades

I just updated my app and I don't like it. But I still win


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> ¡¡'Ćfxź


Are you china or something lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

aceofspades said:


> I just updated my app and I don't like it. But I still win


I know, I hate the updated version!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## aceofspades

We have new kids 1 boy 1 girls

It wouldn't let me log in until I updated the app I'm very not happy about that.


----------



## goatlady1314

Oooh I love them!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

They are so cute!


----------



## aceofspades

What would you call the girls color? 
I was saying frosted fawn. She has one white spot


----------



## billy-goat-gruff

i win lol


----------



## aceofspades

Only for a min I win now


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Are you china or something lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


no, but I'm eating dumplings...does that count? lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

aceofspades said:


> View attachment 53778
> View attachment 53779
> 
> we have new kids 1 boy 1 girls
> 
> it wouldn't let me log in until i updated the app i'm very not happy about that.


they're are soooooo pretty!!!! I can't wait till my nubian girls kid this year!


----------



## aceofspades

I have 3 more that should kid any day


----------



## goatlady1314

aceofspades said:


> What would you call the girls color?
> I was saying frosted fawn. She has one white spot
> View attachment 53793


I don't know I think I would call her a tan color.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThomasdaGoat

This is just gonna keep going onnnnnnnnnnnnn ugh.. (I win)


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'll end it I win


----------



## goatlady1314

No worries I already have. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

aceofspades said:


> I just updated my app and I don't like it. But I still win


I win and I don't like the update as well.

Sent from my DX752 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Well I won!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Boooooooooo


----------



## DoubleR

Posting for the win


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> Boooooooooo


Whooooooooooo ^ you hahahaha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sassy

Win


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

No I won

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## zahid

What is this?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Booooooooo a game lol


----------



## zahid

Hunh?! I was just curious.


----------



## margaret

ha ha you think you can win....
But surprise! You CAN'T! 'Cuz I do
:stars::balloons::crazy::fireworks::cake:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah right

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I win!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Boooooooooo


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Booooooooooo


----------



## kenzie

Whoop whoop! I won!


----------



## Ride4ever

Yippity Do Da Yippity Yay. My Oh My What A Wonderful Day! I WIN!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Bah humbug!


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> Booooooooooo


Uuuuuuuuuuuu

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Boooooooo


----------



## goatlady1314

Uuuuuuuuuuuu Uuuuuuuuuuuu

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## aceofspades

No no no


----------



## COgoatLover25

Booooooooo


----------



## goatlady1314

R u a boy?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I win
Btw good morning!


----------



## goatlady1314

goatlady1314 said:


> R u a boy?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Hahahahaha just kidding lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

I win win win win!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Booooopoooo


----------



## COgoatLover25

Boooooooooooo


----------



## goatlady1314

Nooooooo

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Boooooooooo


----------



## goatlady1314

STOP!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## margaret

Don't worry the winner is here!


----------



## goatlady1314

Ya now im here!! Hehe

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> STOP!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Boooooooooooooo


----------



## goatlady1314

Nooooooooooo

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## margaret

hahahahahahaha. I winnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## COgoatLover25

Boooooooooooo


----------



## goatlady1314

Nooooooooooooooooooo

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Booooooooooooooooooo


----------



## goatlady1314

Nooooooooooooooooooo

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Booooooooooooo


----------



## kenzie

I win because we got out of school early!


----------



## goatlady1314

Nooooooooooooooooooo

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Yeeeeessssssssss!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Booooooooo


----------



## kenzie

Why do u keep on sayin boo?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Booooooooooo


----------



## kenzie

Booooooo to you too


----------



## COgoatLover25

Boooooooo


----------



## goatlady1314

Stop saying Booooooooooo ok 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Booooooooooooo


----------



## goatlady1314

No

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I am winning( i am also bored!)


----------



## goatlady1314

Cool

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Booooooooo


----------



## Ride4ever

What is it with the "booooooooooooooooooo"'s? It makes no sense. I think i get to blame the start of that one goatlady1314 *pointed look* btw I win


----------



## sassy

No. I win again!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Booooooooooo


----------



## goatlady1314

Ride4ever said:


> What is it with the "booooooooooooooooooo"'s? It makes no sense. I think i get to blame the start of that one goatlady1314 *pointed look* btw I win


No I didn't.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Am I the only one here ?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me winner


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win again!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win !!


----------



## aceofspades

OOOOOOOObnoxious


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha, lol I still win though


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ride4ever said:


> What is it with the "booooooooooooooooooo"'s? It makes no sense. I think i get to blame the start of that one goatlady1314 *pointed look* btw I win


Goatlady1314 did nothing whatsoever to start the boooooooos , I just thought it was funny so I posted it . My apologies for being annoying lol


----------



## aceofspades

You're forgiven lol 
I still win 
My doe breezy and her new twins say so


----------



## sassy

aceofspades said:


> You're forgiven lol
> I still win
> My doe breezy and her new twins say so
> View attachment 54145
> View attachment 54146
> View attachment 54147


 adorable!!!! Huggable!!! Sweet lil things they are...... But. I still win!


----------



## aceofspades

No I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Awwwww cute cute but I'm the winner


----------



## aceofspades

You seem to be confused by his cuteness as I am the winner


----------



## goatlady1314

Is that a boy?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

We'll I'm more of a winner than all oh you!! Mwahhahaha


----------



## 4seasonsfarm




----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Don't make me go boooooo! Lol


----------



## goatlady1314

My baby

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Awwwwwww, adorable


----------



## eqstrnathlete

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

No way, I win


----------



## kenzie

Iwinbecauseiwin


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh my gosh sooo cute!! Was she born tonight???


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win big time!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

No shes about a week old. I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh she looked kinda wet in that pic sry


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh thats fine 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## goatlady1314

No I won

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Nope i win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me winner


----------



## kenzie

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
Iwiniwiniwiniwiniwiniwiniwiniwiniwiniwin


----------



## COgoatLover25

Don't start that again lol


----------



## kenzie

Haha!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Winner Es mmmmmmeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule

check agian!


----------



## Shannie831

Winner winner!

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I win!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Last time I checked I'm still winning


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win again


----------



## goatygirl

I won LOL


----------



## COgoatLover25

No you don't !


----------



## goatlady1314

Now I did

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I win and thats that!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Nope it's not possible


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh but it is

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Yep because i am 
W
I
N
N
I
N
G
!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Let's get to the point. Your all losers except for me!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

No u r a loser 4 season farmer! Im the winner haha jk

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## sassy

Oh I'm winning again


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well i am winning again to all you peasants!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## goatygirl

I Won


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not, I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I win again!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

No you don't , I do


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Neveeeeeeeeerrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## goatygirl

I won


----------



## goatlady1314

Im the winner u squirrels!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## kenzie

Me win


----------



## goatlady1314

Me win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Guess again!!!


----------



## aceofspades

goatlady1314 said:


> Is that a boy?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Yes


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## kenzie

Me winz


----------



## COgoatLover25

ME WINNER!!!

:leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Nope me winner!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

me winner


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ima winning agane!!!  haha


----------



## kenzie

I win and goodnight!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Goodnight but I'm still winning


----------



## aceofspades

Not any more. Now I win


----------



## aceofspades




----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Neat factoid!! but here is another one... I WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

me winner


----------



## aceofspades

I love the Oreo cookie belie band ^


----------



## COgoatLover25

Her eyes make her look like an alien goat lol. I win


----------



## goatlady1314

I love that picture aceofspades! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Same here


----------



## margaret

Cute goat but i still win.


----------



## kenzie

Aww cute, but i still win!


----------



## goatlady1314

What a cute goat

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## margaret

Sure is. I win


----------



## kenzie

Ok so lets go over the basic rules AGAIN;
1 i win
2 i am the winner
3 i win
4 me winz
5 did i mention that i win?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me winner


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah she is cute and that is why I'm the winner


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I win


Sent from my DX752 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mewinyouarealldisqualifiedforlying


----------



## margaret

You obviously don't understand the rules.
There is only 10 and they are very easy to learn so I will post them again
1.I win
2.I always win
3.I win
4.I am the ONLY winner
5. goats are great
6.I win
7.Everyone else loses
8.I win
9.Nobody else wins
10.I never lose


----------



## goatlady1314

Ooooh sorry but I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

iwinyouallarelosersandcannotwinevenifyouwantedtowinbecauseiamthewinnerandwillalwaysbetheoneandonlywinnerofthisgame.:stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars::stars:


----------



## goatlady1314

I read it so I won!



Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Noooooooooooo you don't win ! Lol


----------



## mrsosvold

Hi everyone


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hello!!! WELCOME TO GOAT FORUM !!! :welcome:
Glad to have ya but I still win lol:clap:


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea welcome! I won 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mewonandwilalwayswinthatiswhyyoumaycallmethechampionandishallcallyoualllosersbecausethatiswhatyouareandyouwillremainthatwaywell...foreverhaha


----------



## aceofspades

mrsosvold said:


> Hi everyone


Hello and welcome 
I win


----------



## kenzie

Yes welcome!!
I win


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

COgoatLover25 said:


> Mewinyouarealldisqualifiedforlying





COgoatLover25 said:


> Mewonandwilalwayswinthatiswhyyoumaycallmethechampionandishallcallyoualllosersbecausethatiswhatyouareandyouwillremainthatwaywell...foreverhaha


I win because you have no grammer.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win


----------



## Ride4ever

i win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lydia_the_goat said:


> I win because you have no grammer.


Iwinbecausemyspacebuttonisbrokeandicannotwriteanyotherway...dealwithit


----------



## goatlady1314

Thats hilarious CO goat lover hahahahhaha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I will never deal with it!!! Lol

Sent from my DX752 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

All that no space stuff in those sentences are trippy!!!!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

No they are funny!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Iwin...dealwithitlol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I win


----------



## sassy

I win!!!! That's it game over. Forum closed


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha that's funny you think you can just end it like that :'D hah


----------



## COgoatLover25

MEisthewinnerandwillalwaysandforeverwinforeverandbewinnerandyouallwillbelosersofthevalleyormountainandishallberulerofallbythetimeyougetdonereadingthisyoullwonderwhyyouwantedtoreaditinthefirstplace,youareconfusedbutyouarethinkingiamnotconfusedbutyouareyoujustdontrealizeityet,maybeyouneverwillloliamnowgettingconfusedbutistillwinlol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Even though I don't have a Hugh sentence I'm still the winner


----------



## Ride4ever

As lnog as the fsrit and lsat letetrs are the smae you can slitl raed tihs and by the way I am the wnienr!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cannot read that at all. I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey u fixed it!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha the last part looked liked you said I'm a wiener :'D


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That last post was for Ride4ever


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Hey u fixed it!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Yeah, it finally got unstuck lol
I win


----------



## margaret

hahahahaha. so you think!


----------



## COgoatLover25

As one thinks so is she/he lol
I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Nope I win the $$$ haha jk  but of all seriousness I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

I won


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No you didn't


----------



## COgoatLover25

well you sure didnt win so i must have lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope it was me

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yaya! It's finally snowing at my house  eek!! And I win again. GREAT DAY!!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Snow yuck !!! :wall bang: lol


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yaya! It's finally snowing at my house  eek!! And I win again. GREAT DAY!!!!!!


Why would u want snow! It is horrible and the goats hate it.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Cause in North Carolina we don't get much snow so yeah, but it's been so cold these last few days so I mean why not go ahead and snow. I shut the barn door so my goats and donkey can stay warmer


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Why would u want snow! It is horrible and the goats hate it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I agree!!! I agree !! My goats agree !! We all agree !! Did I say that I agree?!? Lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's barely snowed. It doesn't snow much here anyways


----------



## COgoatLover25

Awwwwww I'm sorry, maybe I should ship you some of mine ! Lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha  that's nice of of you to think of but even though your nice doesn't make you a winner. Haha :')


----------



## COgoatLover25

In nice and I'm the winner lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Not for long haha


----------



## aceofspades

Y'all are so funny I win


----------



## goatlady1314

; ) I have been wondering if I could win now?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No the forum said it was absolutely impossible for any of you to win except me


----------



## goatlady1314

No your wrong I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I do


----------



## goatlady1314

No I do

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I do


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me winner


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey guess wht????


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I win


----------



## goatlady1314

No I do

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## spidy1

Me?


----------



## goatlady1314

No me

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

Hi Guys!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hello!! Me win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I may be a loser but yet I'm a winner


----------



## COgoatLover25

You cannot be a loser AND a winner !! I shall call you a losnner!!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha good word usage


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh it was nothing lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Alright I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mewinallthetenomyspacebuttonisnotbrokeiamjustputtingitthiswaytoirritateallthatseeitboyitishardtypongwithoutmyspellcorrectorloliwinyouarealllosers


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Noiwincausecheeseburgersareonmyfanclublistandgoatslovecheeseburgerssoyeah


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mewinnerbecausemygoatsarehealthyandeatcarrotsandlettuceandareveryshinycheeseburgersareformebecauseilikethemalotsohandsoff!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Noisawthemfirst!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wahhhhhhhhh :'(


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ifyourluckyimightshare


----------



## COgoatLover25

Toolateialreadyate


----------



## margaret

Winner:snow:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Tobaditwasdelicious haha jk I'm eating so etching totally different than burgers:'h


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*:')


----------



## goatygirl

I won


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Nope I did


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## goatygirl

I won


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win again


----------



## goatygirl

I won


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I won


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Goatsdontactuallylikecheesebugersbecausetheyaresimplyeatingcowsieatcowsandilovethemandsodoyoubutmyfavoriteischicken

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Chicken is my favorite to I also like turkey  and bacon and every meat there is


----------



## COgoatLover25

I love pork!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Especially fried pork


----------



## sassy

All this food talk and you all still lose cause I win!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sry sassy but I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me winner


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm the winner forever!!!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## aceofspades

Me agin I win


----------



## margaret

haha. so you think.


----------



## goatlady1314

I do

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me winner


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm the winner 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

No I am

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No me is winner 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's right here is me !! Me is the winner!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey guess who is the winner... That's right it's me!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That is craycee!!! I'm theee winner 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mewinbecauseyouarestengyanddidntshareyourcheeseburgerwithmeandiamangryandmadatyoulol


----------



## goatlady1314

Did it brake again?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, but I win lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You need to get over it 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, not happening !!! :-D


----------



## goatygirl

I won ya'll


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

So I guess you hold grudges???


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Uhhhhhhhh...no I forgive you (grrrrrr)
Lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha :'D you think your sooo funny!!! Haha jk


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

U guys both think your hilarious! But in the funniest right? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I would like to agree to disagree


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

What! Why not? Im funny

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Let's get real here your funny and I am  haha 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy

Funny or not I win 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

funny thing...I WIN!!!


----------



## aceofspades

Hilarious but I still win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha with lots of lol s but I'm the winner ( don't make me angry )


----------



## goatlady1314

Im gonna make u mad co person. But how? Lol 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You girls need to quit fighting cause this forum already found their winner it's me 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Blahblahblah...I'm sorry were you saying something ?
I didn't hear anything over all my awesomeness


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

What awesomeness???


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I can't hear you !!! Lalalalalalala


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hear me??? Your reading what I'm saying so technically you can't hear me 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Whatever, in still awesom


----------



## COgoatLover25

So awesome I don't even bother to spell


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Face it your intimidated that I am winning you can't spell right 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

The only person you guys should be intimidated by is ME cause I already won

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Uh uh uh not in my house!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey! Watch it bub

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Excuse me?? But your the loser here remember???


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## goatlady1314

Your EXCUSED! and your the loser btw

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

me winn again


----------



## goatlady1314

No. I am Here to View all articles by a friend of mine. Plus I am not sure if you are looking for a while. But I won

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Um I don't think soo!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

ill settle this... i win you lose . sounds good to me!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It doesn't sound good to me unless I'm the winner 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

It sounds good to me 
Lol lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me winner


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ummm no!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I won


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm winning


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

dont make me go boooooo!!!! lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm a winner for once in my life!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy

Sorry. No one wins but me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Um no


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Seems to me I'm the wi win winn winne winner!!! thar would make you lo Los lose loser!!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No way I'm winner 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## goatlady1314

No me

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I won


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm da winner 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Noooo! I won first


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Um no you won second to me!!!!  better luck next time


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope I did

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I won again


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Just keep winning, just keep winning, winning, winning


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I love that movie

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Me too  that crazy wacko dory cracks me up


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea I love dory shes the best!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah and squirt  he is soo cute 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

She reminds me of my mother... And I love my mother lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha  now that you mention it she reminds me of my mother too. Can't remember things haha :')


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## goatlady1314

You guys are crazy!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

How so?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I believe every one is crazy. Because they think they are winners but the real winner is me 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Wow I think the real reason every one is crazy is because there will never be a winner! u win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

I win woops lol 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No you meant it when you said i won  finally!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm da ultimate winner 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Really, duhhhhh?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well it's true 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Its da lie

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here, I'll flip a coin to see who wins .
Heads I win , tails you lose...ok?
Lol


----------



## goatlady1314

We should make a legit convo guys! What do u think?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

What's a convo?


----------



## goatlady1314

Conversation!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh,


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok u start co lady 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

What should I say?
Lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha your funny. Um today was nice and warm now its gonna be -30 tonight 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Can I join the convo?? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Of course 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

My goat January is growing fast


----------



## goatlady1314

My birthday is in January!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh. Happy Birthday to you !! When was it. ?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My birthday is in march. I reserved a doeling for my birthday but the mans waiting list is so big he may not be able to get me one til his June births. If he even has enough doelings to be born.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

the tenth. Was January born in January?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh happy birthday \(*-*)/


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Thanks 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Belated birthday that is 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh thats sad  what kind of doeling?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> the tenth. Was January born in January?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Yes, the 5th but it was soooooo cold 
( -10) that she got frostbite on her little ears. Leave it to goats to have their babies in the coldest days :-/


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It will either be a nigerian dwarf or nigerian dwarf mix pygmy  I love my pygmies, but I want to get some alpine or Nubians. I don't like lamanchas cause their eyes look funky but I might later on get some cause I heard they are really sewer goats 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yes, the 5th but it was soooooo cold
> ( -10) that she got frostbite on her little ears. Leave it to goats to have their babies in the coldest days :-/


Oh, did they fall off? I have some boer mixes and their ears froze and they fell off but I still love em lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh poor little goat I have a doe right now that is showing signs of labor so hopefully I'll have some babies soon 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

What is a sewer goat? :what:

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Oh, did they fall off? I have some boer mixes and their ears froze and they fell off but I still love em lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Oh my gosh!! I just had the weirdest image in my head!! Oh me sitting in my barn and goat ears be falling off of them.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I also have a doe who should kid anytime now she has a tight nicw bag and shes a FF 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sorry I meant sweet  haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

This is her bag!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

What does FF mean?? I've heard people on here saying it but I have no clue as to what it means 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> Sorry I meant sweet  haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh lol thats funny



4seasonsfarm said:


> Oh my gosh!! I just had the weirdest image in my head!! Oh me sitting in my barn and goat ears be falling off of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yea I went to feed them and their ears were on the floor!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Firsttime freshener?


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> What does FF mean?? I've heard people on here saying it but I have no clue as to what it means
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It means first freshener 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh wow!!! That is sickening, weird, and interesting all at the same time. Goat ears on the floor :0


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh well now it's all clear to me  so what breeds do yaw have??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

It was weird one of them looks like she has curlers in lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

I have sannens alpines lamanchas nubians and boer mixes  what do you have?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha :') too funny!! I kinda wish I could see an ear on the floor but yet again I kinda don't. I think I wanna see it more than I don't  


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I have Nigerians and pygmies and I have some mixes too 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha, well I didn't take any pictures . But its not that cool

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

U can kinda see the ones ear has fallen off

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I don't know it's not like it's cool it just sounds kinda interesting. I live in North Carolina so I don't usually hear of goat ears falling off. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh wow, I want to move south. Does it ever get really cold there?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow I can!!  it looks almost like a lamancha except more open on that one kid.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea hes a cutie tho. How old do you think he is?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Um the coldest it's been here this year that I know of is 9 degrees. But we have a lot of fast weather changes in the winter. so it's not that good for the goats. Also last summer I had a few goats to die. Because it rained a lot!!!! And I was a newbie and didn't know what was goin on. Hopefully this year it will be different. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Aww to bad  im sure you'll have better luck this year

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

This is only my second year with goats also!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hopefully!! Cause I know a lot more about goats then I did last summer. I know the the diseases mopey goats died from. Except one there was one doeling of mine I absolutely loved. She was so sweet. One day I came home to feed her and she was dead.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It will be my second year in March, but I'm only 13 years old.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nubians,


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nigerian dwarf, and soon be adding a boer


----------



## COgoatLover25

We've had goats the last 10years but only 4 years doing it as a business


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> It will be my second year in March, but I'm only 13 years old.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Awesome I just turned 14!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Do u sell goats milk?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No my minis don't produce enough to be sold. And I'll be turning 14 in March 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Wow we are only 3 months apart! Thats awesome. We want to start selling milk by next year

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That is cool!!! What all shots and things have o be checked before you can sell or drink goats milk?? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Cool  we are having a conversation if you want to join 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I will soon have a website ( will have to post link  ) what about you guys?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I think that is great I will get on your website everyday  bestie!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I was jk about the bestie part. I barely know you :'D


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I'd visit you're site.
I'm considering building a site for my farm and help sale my kids


----------



## aceofspades

And I almost forgot I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

aceofspades said:


> I'd visit you're site.
> I'm considering building a site for my farm and help sale my kids


I am thinking about doing the Same thing, but I can't right now. I don't have enough goats yet.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I have tried to make a website but I can find any free ones. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Im not sure about the shots and things that need to be checked but I can find out. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

Lol!


----------



## goatlady1314

What!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> I have tried to make a website but I can find any free ones.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Yeah, I hate the ones that pretend to be free then ask for your money!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea it always happens to me. Do you have a free one?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

trying to find one lol I'll let you know when i do though


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know one it's called Vistaprint. My breeder has a website and he said that is who he made his website from 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok great! I'll try and find it 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It looked like a really cool website builder I just don't have a large enough herd to have a website :/


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

How many goats do you have?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

COgoatLover25 said:


> We've had goats the last 10years but only 4 years doing it as a business


Which, I guess that isn't very long for me considering I'm only 15 and started when I was 11.


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh thats cool. We started getting goats when I was 12. I have 43 nannies and 52 bottle babies

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wow, that's a lot are they all registered?


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope lol only 3 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Still, that's a lot of goats, I'd like to have that many but I'm mostly into finding the good lines for milking and conformation .


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I started goat raising when I was twelve too. Crap that is a lot of goats!!!!! I only have 8 goats:/


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I beat you !! I have 10 goats !!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Not for long!! Two of my goats are pregnant and showing signs of labor 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

post pics of moms to be !!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's dark but I'll take a flashlight and get pics 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Where do you live ? It's still light herr


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I live in North Carolina.












here is them tonight. Sorry my flashlight wasn't that bright.












and here is them random days.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

What breed do you raise?


----------



## goatygirl

Woho come on babies! =)
post pictures when they are born


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Nigerians and pygmies. The black one I don't think is full pygmy cause she is pretty tall for a pygmy. And I definitely will post pics when they are born 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I raise Nubians, Nigerians, and working on getting a few meat goats


----------



## goatlady1314

Good . I have 20 pregnant does and one is going to kid sometime soon

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I love Nubians. I would like to have some but I think I'm gonna get some Alpines.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Good . I have 20 pregnant does and one is going to kid sometime soon
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Wow and you have been only raising goats two years????!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I love Nubians. I would like to have some but I think I'm gonna get some Alpines.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


If you are looking for a goat to make cheese, then I would definitely go with a Nubian


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> Wow and you have been only raising goats two years????!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes. We got most of them from our neighbor. We helped her milk then she gave us some babies.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm not looking for cheese. I just want a bigger goat breed. But I don't want meat goats.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea my favorite kind of goat is a nubian thats why I have a registered nubian billy.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey what do you have to do to goats milk before you drink it??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Yes. We got most of them from our neighbor. We helped her milk then she gave us some babies.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


That is so awesome!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I dont think you have to do anything to it. I wouldn't

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup we milk cows to. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

we used to have a milk cow this is her, her name was Mirabelle


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Do you like boil it or anything??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> we used to have a milk cow this is her, her name was Mirabelle


Hey speaking of cows my brother got one for his birthday this last past year. It is a boy jersey. He looked kinda sickly when we got him when he was one month old. We bottle fed for a little over a month. It seems like he hasn't grown any. We have given him some ivermectin. And a different cow feed. He has always looked sickly, but yet he is almost a year old. What is goin on with him??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

NO, you do not boil goat or cow milk!! We just drink it raw and think its awesome but some people do pasteurize it ( ugh )


----------



## aceofspades

I only have 6 does 1 with 2 new kids and 3 expecting and 1 buck all are registered nubians. 
We're looking at getting a milk cow debating what breed to get. I like the idea of a mini milk cow but I also like the brown swiss. Win


----------



## goatlady1314

We just take it out of the tank and drink it. We sell cows milk for a living. We have 40 cows that we are milking right now... but I like goats alot better so we are going to start milking them to. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> Hey speaking of cows my brother got one for his birthday this last past year. It is a boy jersey. He looked kinda sickly when we got him when he was one month old. We bottle fed for a little over a month. It seems like he hasn't grown any. We have given him some ivermectin. And a different cow feed. He has always looked sickly, but yet he is almost a year old. What is goin on with him??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Hmmmm is he a steer or a bull? What kind of feed are you feeding him? We feed ours grinded corn with pellets and hay.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

He is a bull. We give him this corn mix high protien cow feed cause he looks constipated, hay, and we let him graze everyday.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Well I don't know then sounds like you are doing everything right 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I don't know why he isn't growing. But we are gonna try to sell him This spring. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Thats good. Do you have any dogs?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yes we have four but one lives on the inside. Do you???


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

We have 3 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

One is a chihuahua, she lives inside and tge other two r outside

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ours that lives inside is a chihuahua too  he is long haired though. Our other two are fyste mix jack russel. Sorry I don't know how to spell that one dog breed name. Then the other one is the oldest ones grandson.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

We have heelers


----------



## COgoatLover25

What I mean to say is a heeler dog


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Cool I would love to get a Doberman pinscher but my mom says I can't get one cause she thinks it will turn on me.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Those things are expensive , I don't think it would turn on you as long as you treated it right.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I not think it would either. But my mom thinks it would. But I like the ones that are bown with tan markings  those are gorgeous. I like the regular ones too. When I get older I will have a couple and probably breed them.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*brown


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I won


----------



## goatlady1314

No u didnt cause this is a convo!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah why didn't we just start a separate convo thread??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeah why didn't we just start a separate convo thread??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I don't know


----------



## goatlady1314

Hmmmmm

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

You changed your picture !!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I don't know


Haha  so what kind of heelers do you have?? I've heard of blue heelers, but i didn't know if there was any other type.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

theres red ones too we have one of each


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Cool!!! Do you hunt with them??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, just herd cattle


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> You changed your picture !!


Yes! Do you like it?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't recognize you lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I can only recognize people by their username. Cause when you cogoatlover25 changed your pic I didn't know it was you until I saw your name.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Well my name is chaney!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Chaney I love your new pic I liked the older one too.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like them both!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

So I think my doe is getting closer to kidding. Because her vulva seems to be opening up a little bit more than it has been. But her ligs are tighter than they have been. Cause they were getting softer and squishier but now they are starting to tighten up again. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Sounds like she is getting closer. When is she due


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I dont really know. She started making her udder over a month ago. It took her a little while to conceive to the buck, but finally she did.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

how do you not know when she conceive?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well she has been making an udder and I've seen a baby rolling and kicking in her stomach. She has a lot of discharge and my buck doesnt seem interested. also she has alot of signs of labor. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> Chaney I love your new pic I liked the older one too.
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum





COgoatLover25 said:


> I like them both!!


Haha thanks guys 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> So I think my doe is getting closer to kidding. Because her vulva seems to be opening up a little bit more than it has been. But her ligs are tighter than they have been. Cause they were getting softer and squishier but now they are starting to tighten up again.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


My goats ligs have been gone for the last 3 weeks and nothing has happened yet! Her bag is tight and everything. I can still feel the babies pretty good. Some days I cant feel them tho but I think she has a good 2 weeks left. But since her ligs left they have never came back.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow!!! I wish goats weren't like this. So once they showed signs they would have the babies already.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I love goats but hate these waiting times ugh!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ik!!!! It's killin me it's just killin me!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea they are crazy animals! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I think that is why I live them!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*love


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Any signs of change?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

The grey one seems to have a different color mucus. It's a little more yellowish. And her vulva seems to be open about the same as yesterday. I can still feel her ligs. The black ones discharge stopped and her ligs are back.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Those ligs are confusing !! Can't wait to see babies !!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know!!! It's killing me!!! I assume they will have them in the next few weeks.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea same with my goats, although they look like they could kid at any minute now!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm actually getting a new doe , want to see her?


----------



## COgoatLover25

No?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I want to see her!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea me too!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here she is !! She's sired by Flat Rocks Lustrous


----------



## COgoatLover25

1st pic is her sire last 2 pics are her dam


----------



## COgoatLover25

Any thoughts?


----------



## goatlady1314

Awww shes gorgeous!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I know !! Can't wait to get her


----------



## goatygirl

I like her


----------



## COgoatLover25

What about her parents?


----------



## goatlady1314

I love her mother also, is her dad polled?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Thy are all gorgeous!!! The dam has a nice udder!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> I love her mother also, is her dad polled?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Disbudded, why?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

What breed is she??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Reg. Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> Disbudded, why?


Just wondering. He looks polled

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That is what I thought they looked like


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Just wondering. He looks polled
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Does it matter whether they're polled or disbudded?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Not really. Although I like polled bucks cause there offspring could have the gene. And that is a gene I like 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I've read that the same gene has often been linked to infertility in some goats, so I don't really breed for it that much.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow really?? I didn't know that!!! Now I don't want polled goats :I 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I've heard it's not that common but I don't want to be stuck with : /


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah mean either. I have a polled pygmy/nigerian. She is super short she has come into heat before. I also have a super small buck who has like never grew. He has flirted with her many times and has tried to mount. Hopefully they will be able to breed and I can make a micro breed  here is pics of the doe. She is a year old 








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I am 5'2 and she comes about 3/4 of my shin. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

She's cute!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah I hope she will get a little taller though and take to my micro mini buck which is the same size as she is 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

If you're going to breeding to get smaller, I've heard it could cause birthing problems  if you're going to do it I would provide her with free choice unpasteurized apple cider vinegar, it is a natural remedy and helps prevent birthing difficulties


----------



## COgoatLover25

Another thing to give her is pure MSM


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok thanks  were can I buy these things at??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

MSM you could probably get this at a feedstore, I would get online and try to get them in bulk. That's what I'm going to try to do for my goats year around.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok I'll have to try that  do yaw know of anything that might help a goat grow?? Cause if there is I want her to grow.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not that I know of


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Man!!!!! I wish cause I don't want her to be this small but if she grows that is great but if she doesn't ill try and breed her with that buck.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Hi everyone! Good morning! I WIN


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Good after noon my does are getting closer to kidding every day can't wait til they have their babies!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Same here!  just gotta wait 5 more days then it gets nice and warm yay 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's already warm down here!!! Well the weather fluctuates. But today is warm 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I have about a month. I had three does that had dates within minutes of each other. I hope they don't have their kids minutes from each other!!!!! Eek! That won't be fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That will be very very very very very VERY busy!!!!! Snickers and Oreo are looking MONSTEROUS! I started kidding season with a bang, and I will probably end it with a bang......


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Or a bing  haha jk


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

i have several months to go before my goats give birth. So i deserve to win


----------



## goatlady1314

U don't deserve it olivia! I have 3 months till one of my goats kid so I definitely won

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

Oh don't even think about it, I won


----------



## goatlady1314

I thought about it and now I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

I have a month before my three does kid!!!! I have you ALL BEAT!


----------



## goatygirl

I still win


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope cuz one of mine r due anytime. U lost and so did u olive

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Did you just call her an olive??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

You spelt my name wrong so I won


----------



## goatlady1314

I did that on purpose so I won

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> Did you just call her an olive??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah lol shes funny

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well my doe just kidded so I beat all of you!!! I'm just kidding none of my does have kidded yet!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Nice try mals!! Lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

All my friends call me mal!! and one person in my homeschooling group tried calling me may may, and I was like no don't call me that.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol that is funny. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I mean there is just some words I despise and that was one of those words 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I have a sister named Casey and everyone calls her may!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Why?? It isn't even close to her real name!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea idk why but it fits her

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh well it doesn't really fit me. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea you dont look like it would

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

you guys are funny lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha really?? U think so??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

?? I didn't think I was funny lol it was pry u

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey!! Do either of you guys have horses?


----------



## goatygirl

I'm watching the Olympics right now:wave:


----------



## goatlady1314

Yes I have a quarter horse! Palomino =) do u?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah , I have 4 horses total. One older horse ( paint), 2 1/2 year old quarter horse mare, 4year old appendix quarter horse, and a long legged 3 year old appendix. Do you have pics of your horse?


----------



## goatygirl

goatlady1314 said:


> Yes I have a quarter horse! Palomino =) do u?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I have a thoroughbred hanoverian cross, blood bay =) do you


----------



## COgoatLover25

cool, i've always wanted a hanoverian


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yeah , I have 4 horses total. One older horse ( paint), 2 1/2 year old quarter horse mare, 4year old appendix quarter horse, and a long legged 3 year old appendix. Do you have pics of your horse?


Yes 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

goatygirl said:


> I have a thoroughbred hanoverian cross, blood bay =) do you


Copy cat!!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

Yeah, he's a handful


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


she/he is very pretty!


----------



## goatlady1314

goatygirl said:


> Yeah, he's a handful


R u talking about my horse?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> she/he is very pretty!


Its a boy lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Geldings are so much more good minded than mares in my opinion


----------



## goatlady1314

Yes they are!! He runs even when I dont ask, hes so amazing!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

yeah, my appendix gelding is a lot like that too


----------



## goatygirl

goatlady1314 said:


> R u talking about my horse?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


No I'm talking about my horse


----------



## goatlady1314

U should see him in the corn feild!! The only thing is he bucks every time before he gallops its amazing

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

LOL, that's hilarious. I always say theres nothing like a good morning buck to wake you up!


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea lol. Once he bucked when I only had one stirrup because the other one broke off while I was riding the last time and I almost fell off!! It was crazy

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I love horses like that... They always give you a run for your money


----------



## goatlady1314

Me too ! I dont think I would be as excited to go riding if I didnt have a horse like this. Hes only 6. How old is your horse?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

4 years old, his name Shaker


----------



## goatygirl

My horse is 6 years old and his name is The Cisco Kid


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I don't have a horse but I got something better..... A donkey 






her name is fern 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

aawwwwww shes cute, I have a mini horse too!


----------



## goatygirl

It took my dad less then 10 minutes to fall on the coach during the Olympics opening saramonie


----------



## COgoatLover25

here's my mini


----------



## COgoatLover25

here's a pic of Shaker too


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I want a mini sooo bad, but my mom said I could if I have the money. But my dad is afraid horses have a lot of health problems. Cause my donkey has never gotten sick and all I've given her is dewormer. But I'm gonna get her some shots soon. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

minis are pretty hardy, just find out aboutt their diet beforehand


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok wht shots do you give yours??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

We actually don't give our horses any shots


----------



## goatygirl

We have a mini we are selling


----------



## COgoatLover25

post pics!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatygirl said:


> We have a mini we are selling


How much and what state do you live in?? 
Also I just checked one my grey doe. Her vulva is opened more than it has ever been before, and she is laying down chewing cud, and every once in a while she will move her stomach and push her legs up next to her body.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

4seasonsfarm said:


> How much and what state do you live in??
> Also I just checked one my grey doe. Her vulva is opened more than it has ever been before, and she is laying down chewing cud, and every once in a while she will move her stomach and push her legs up next to her body.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


If she pregnant than she might be in the first stages of labor.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I was just out there. It looks like she is having contractions. Also at her tailhead on the inside of her feels like a soft softball. Her baby(s) are kicking a lot!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

goatygirl said:


> We have a mini we are selling


Really! Is it yours or kelsies?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

It's moms little devel. I would not recommend just as a childrens pony she hates smaller animals and is agressive towards people we are actually sending her to a lady who all try to break just of her problem. So if everything works out well than we will see what webare going to do


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatygirl said:


> It's moms little devel. I would not recommend just as a childrens pony she hates smaller animals and is agressive towards people we are actually sending her to a lady who all try to break just of her problem. So if everything works out well than we will see what webare going to do


Ok  hope she stops that rotten attitude towards kids!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I am the REAL winner!


----------



## goatlady1314

No

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Yes


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


----------



## goatygirl

I won


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## kenzie

Yep


All you need is love, and goats!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

All this bickering is giving me a headache so lets solve it and say I'm the winner  that is fair


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Nope that gives me a headache
Just face the facts i am the winner


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My sister says sometimes I am stubborn so I'm gonna let all my stubbornness pay off all those years my sister had to handle it  yaw are never gonna be winners, but yaw can be something................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................LOSERS!........................


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I winz


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Did you not just see my last post!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

me win again


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey my goat is now getting up then walking around then she will lay down. And she keeps doin tht!!  hopefully she will have them today 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Im so excited for you!!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Thanks  I really hopes she has them today 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

can't wait to see pics wink wink lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'll send tons of pics whenever she has em!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Hopefully she has them during the day


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I think she will have them today!! Cause she is looking really close 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Im back!! And i win


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Yes


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


----------



## agilitymaster01

For once it feels good to be last! If only for a split second 

WIN!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

These cute faces wins 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win!!!! With the help of Bambi my fainting goat!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow she looks more like a Pygmy than a fainter!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Do you make her faint a lot? I win


----------



## agilitymaster01

Very Cute. I'm in the lead again.


----------



## kenzie

goatygirl said:


> Do you make her faint a lot? I win


No she is 4 years and she kinda grew out of fainting she only gets stiff if she gets scared she never faints anymore!


----------



## agilitymaster01

Bummer. I remember the first time my sister saw a fainting goat...lol she thought she killed it. She walked around a corner and it fainted. She was like "AAAAHHH. Did I kill it? OMG, I didn't mean to all I did was walked around the corner." LOL she almost started to cry.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha that is funny!! Hey would should tell our best goat stories on this thread. Here I can start. When I first started to raise goats I only had one goat and I got her for my birthday. Well I was having a cookout and one of my friends got me a goat for my other goat amor'e. Well she was a doeling but was pretty big for her age!! I didn't think she could get out of my wire. So I out her in the pen with amor'e. Well the little doeling started freaking out!!! She was running into the fence trying to get away. After like 15 seconds she finally jumped through my fence. She started to run away. I knew I had to catch her for my goat amor'e. So I took off trying to catch her. She ran across the road into the neighbors woods. I ran for 10 minutes and finally there was a small bobwire fence. I almost caught her then bam!! She got away again. I ran for another ten minutes and completely lost sight of her. Finally my dad and sister came to where I was and we saw her once more. My mom, and neighbor, and brother inlaw came back there on for wheelers. Finally we circled her and caught her. I named her Willow she is now tame and a good producer. She is a wonderful mother!!! The run and scrapes were worth it all!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Well this is a showing story;
One time i was at a show and i wasnt supposed to show in showmanship so i had a tshirt and shorts on with my goat not ready at all, when they announced that i was showing!! I was so unprepared with no time to change or anything, so i ran grabbed my wether and we had to go in the middle of the class! It was so embarassing!!

But we got 2nd place lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha wow that is cool  


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## goatygirl

The first time we had kids at the house we got one little buck out of it, he was so sweet and loved us, so much he would jump into our laps if we put him down, so we sold him to my best friend who also bought his sister. While, they are her first goats , when we dropped him off at her house my mom was completely in tears it was so funny cause I was the only one not crying. While 2 years later he is now a very mean goat.


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow!! I know a person who in her kidding season had a ratio of 10 boys and 1 girl!!!! She had so many bucks she didn't know what to do!!! But now she only has a couple left. They are gorgeous bucks!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win!


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope I do.

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Nope! I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win cause I don't know. I just win!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I won


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


----------



## goatygirl

I won


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## goatygirl

I won again


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My goats are cuter than yaws so I win 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

My goats are like way more cuter than yours so I'm the winner!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Why, hello!
> Enjoy losing?
> I enjoy...
> 
> WINNING!


oh do you??? well, you FAILED because i am WINNING!! I Enjoy Winning too but there can only be one winner and thats ME!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win because you don't have creek! lol


----------



## goatlady1314

Cutest goats ever!!!! I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

my goats are the cutest and funniest soo yeah I win!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Yeah my sister's goat is standing in her food bole so i win


----------



## goatlady1314

Any ine who has pygmies or Nigerians are the losers I won

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

but I thought kelsie said that you just got a Nigerian


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I think cogoatlover does  u dont hav good memory so I win 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

goatygirl said:


> but I thought kelsie said that you just got a Nigerian


Yea I have one but it's mixed with something else so that doesn't count ;-)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, about the Nigerian I told I was getting... Not any more we went there and she looked nothing like her picture and looked slightly stunted so I passed on her


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh so sad :'(


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, but there's better does out there !


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah  I hope you find a beautiful doe 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks  me too , so what do you use your goats for ?


----------



## goatygirl

Milk and show


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Thanks  me too , so what do you use your goats for ?


I just use mine for breeding purposes. They don't produce enough milk to drink 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ndwarf

I win!!!!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

COgoatLover25 said:


> Thanks  me too , so what do you use your goats for ?


Meat and show. Well i show in meat categories but havent done that yet... Dad wants to but... I want to use my nubian for milk and i might get to! Snickers has been with them for two weeks now so, fingers crossed.

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I use mine for milk and show, I also sell pet quality goats. Mostly show, I have Nigerian Dwarfs,


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Do any of you have a website?? Where you sell your goats


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm working on getting a website up


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That is so cool  what do you think you will call it??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not sure . What are you going to call yours ?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I don't know but I'm not gonna get one yet but ill get one later once I've got a bigger herd 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Winner winner


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Do any of you have a website?? Where you sell your goats
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


www.cadeslilfarm.com


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Cool website was the website builder free??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Pic taken in west Texas 







Yesterday it was 75 degrees and sunny 
Today it 29 and snowing.

Pic taken in the hill country 







Ok Texas weather take you're bipolar meds because this is getting ridiculous


----------



## kenzie

I win because Whitten looks scary!


----------



## aceofspades

No I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You people don't know what you are talking about!!! Cause I am the winner!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## goatygirl

I am the winner


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I played football in the snow and got it all down my pants and up my shirt!!! So I win!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Still winning!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I won


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Nope!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Yes,*I* won


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well winning is for losers anyways!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I won anyway


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

LOSERS!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Your the loser


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No you are!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

me win


----------



## COgoatLover25

OMG! I didn't know that was you 4seasons!! Stop changing profile pics!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

...


----------



## COgoatLover25

................what does that mean?


----------



## kenzie

Hey me win!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

hey! no you don't lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

that means.... i am a cheerleader


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

i am a w I N n E r what doe that spell winner!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

haha lol ... I win W-I-N


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> OMG! I didn't know that was you 4seasons!! Stop changing profile pics!!


You hipocrit!! You changed your profile pic too!!! haha

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I have NO IDEA what you are all talking about, because I WIN!!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> You hipocrit!! You changed your profile pic too!!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah but at least its a pic of my goats!! we all know you got that pic from the internet!!!


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yeah but at least its a pic of my goats!! we all know you got that pic from the internet!!!


I will clarify that!


----------



## COgoatLover25

how ?


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> how ?


I don't know!


----------



## COgoatLover25

exactly!!


----------



## fishin816

Ummmmm ummmm....... (Bites fingers nervoulsy) 

I will....... I can! 

I give up


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

"i dont think so" From: JACKSON
(btw i am the goaaaaaaaaat)


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

i will win says Jackson


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yes I did get it from the Internet!!! It's because my goats haven't kidded and once they do I'm gonna get some very professional pics o them!!! Thank you very much!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Home to goats  haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Don't make fun !!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh is that your signature?? Sorry!!! Honest mistake!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh wait I forgot something!!!

Home of goats :') haha 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win i win i win i win i win i win i win!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Oh is that your signature?? Sorry!!! Honest mistake!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lol!! Out of the goodness if my heart, I forgive you

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I still win!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lol!! Out of the goodness if my heart, I forgive you
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I feel blessed that O great cogoatlover25 forgave me!!! I am a changed woman fo sure!!!! I might even let you win...... Jk I would never do that haha 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I feel blessed that O great cogoatlover25 forgave me!!! I am a changed woman fo sure!!!! I might even let you win...... Jk I would never do that haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Feel glad that the face if fate has looked upon you and smiled lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha what in the world you talking about!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha, just joking lol 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh good cause I was like.....what!!!!!!!!!!!  haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You can be like ....OH !!!! Now lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha Co you are a funny person  :at yourself on the back::


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

My girl Addie had twins 1 boy 1 girl. So I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Awe congrats  :: thumbs up!! :: so out of all the breeds yaw have raised which seems to be the best?? Dairy wise??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I win again!!!! mrrhaaa


----------



## aceofspades

I have raised nubians, lamancha and Nigerian. 
My favorite are the Nubians they give a lot of quality milk and are calm easy to handle 

The Nigerians gave very sweet high butterfat milk. But they are high strung they climb and jump on every thing including cars in my "opinion" they are cute as hell but as a milk goat a pain in the rear. And escape artists 

The lamanchas were nice lower butter fat than the nubians. didn't really have issues with them just proffer the Nubians. 

I want to try some of the other large breeds ive herd great things about togs and saanen but i haven't had the opportunity yet.

ill never get another dwarf. 
Unless its just a pet. 

Just my 2 cents and I win


----------



## goathiker

I really like my experimental Nubian/Alpine does. They have the best of both worlds...And I still win for tonight


----------



## goatygirl

I love my Nigerian girls, they have the best personality in my opinion.


----------



## fishin816

goatygirl said:


> I love my Nigerian girls, they have the best personality in my opinion.


Yes! I love my Nigies! They are the sweetest, most stubborn little, cute angels! Ooooooh I get mad at them all the time because they are stubborn and then I can't get too mad because they are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My mini nubians are pretty great too!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Anybody have alpines?? I have been thinkin about getting some but I don't know how good of a breed they are. I love my Nigerians and pygmies but I feel like mine get sick too often and are hard to get well but I would never get rid of my ND/pygmy she was my very first goat!!! She is a smart lil booger and by far my sweetest goat I ever raised!!!






her name is Amor'e cause it means love in Italian and she is definitely my love 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I've never had any Alpines but I LOVE my Nubians !!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I might just get both!! haha and mix breed 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey!!! You should , then you tell us all which you like best !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My black doe kidded today!!!! On valentines day!!!!  ill post some pics in a few minutes


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Here are some pics!!






all white buckling, blue eyes!! 






grey/black/ white doeling, blue eyes!!












the good momma 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

So cute! Are you keeping the doe?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No cause the dad is kiko. I don't want kiko getting mixed in with my herd. I'm gonna sell both of them. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> No cause the dad is kiko. I don't want kiko getting mixed in with my herd. I'm gonna sell both of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


A KIKO? Bred to a Pygmy? Did she have any birthing trouble?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yes where I got her from was pitiful!! They bred a large pygmy buck to a small stunted doe!! so sad!! She is a bigger pygmy and I felt so bad for her. I did not see the birth but I'm pretty sure the doeling was in breech position with her head turned back!! Cause her head ,as you can see in that one picture of both of them, is turned downward and to the side a little bit but they all seem fine other than that. Right now the mother isn't letting them nurse, but if she has another kid in there she might not let them nurse until she is done kidding. I gave the twins a bottle 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yes where I got her from was pitiful!! They bred a large pygmy buck to a small stunted doe!! so sad!! She is a bigger pygmy and I felt so bad for her. I did not see the birth but I'm pretty sure the doeling was in breech position with her head turned back!! Cause her head ,as you can see in that one picture of both of them, is turned downward and to the side a little bit but they all seem fine other than that. Right now the mother isn't letting them nurse, but if she has another kid in there she might not let them nurse until she is done kidding. I gave the twins a bottle
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Oh good. That is just pathetic they would do that to those animals.

Are you goung to raise the kids on the bottle or on mom?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm only going to raise them on the bottle if I need to!!! If the mom will let them nurse on her that would be great!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Awwwww, they are adorable !! I can't wait till May !!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It really makes me mad though cause the mom acts like she don't care for them!! I'm having to bottle feed, and she doesn't care if she knocks them over!!! One time she stepped on the bucklings arms!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aww! Glad all my goats have been good moms !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah well i can't wait til my other doe has her baby and try can play together 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

How long till she has hers ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I don't know I never witnessed her being bred but hopefully soon!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Post pic !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

here is the doe back in May  she is bred by either my nigerian or pygmy. I didn't think she could get pregnant but after months and months she finally conceived 






either my buck WUZ or






my buck TIC TAC 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Is Tic Tac any better at all?


----------



## goatygirl

So you don't know who bred to who?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

The doe finally had her kid and tic Tac was the father, but yes tic Tac is doing better but the kid she had is weak!! she won't take care of him. I brung him inside tried giving him a bottle but he doesn't want it. I forced it in his mouth but he isn't sucking. He is weak but tries to stand up but can't. What do I do!!!?!?!?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> The doe finally had her kid and tic Tac was the father, but yes tic Tac is doing better but the kid she had is weak!! she won't take care of him. I brung him inside tried giving him a bottle but he doesn't want it. I forced it in his mouth but he isn't sucking. He is weak but tries to stand up but can't. What do I do!!!?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Get a selenium gel into that baby. Electrolytes, Probios, put the bottle in his mouth, rub his throat GENTLY and see what he does. But order a selenium gel and get some sel in that kid!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok where do I get the sel??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok where do I get the sel??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


It can be ordered through Jeffers.


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

The buckling is standing up now  I took him to his mom after she passed the placenta. She licked him off well he was still to weak. So I got colostrum and gave to him and now he is doin much better, but please pray for all my goats  thanks 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Glad he's doing better.

But it's my birthday so I win.


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh happy birthday!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> The buckling is standing up now  I took him to his mom after she passed the placenta. She licked him off well he was still to weak. So I got colostrum and gave to him and now he is doin much better, but please pray for all my goats  thanks
> 
> MmSent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Ok good. That makes me feel much better


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> Ok good. That makes me feel much better


Ok the doeling died for some reason early in the morning, and took her last breath on me  both bucklings were weak so I brung them inside. Both seem to be improving greatly. Standing up, taking to the bottle, and bleating. I went to tractor supply and they didn't have any regular selenium except this mineral stuff that is like grain feed. Although there is some selenium in the bottle feed supplement I got. I did go to walmart and got some selenium pills, but I don't think you can use them on baby goats or can you?? I also bought some red Gatorade for electrolytes. Do I just out the Gatorade in their bottle and give it to them??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*put


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Awwww, I'm sorry that happened to you  :hugs: I'll be praying for you and your babies 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know it hurts me cause I slept past my alarm clock and I were to have woke up wen my alarm clock went off I probably could hav saved the doeling!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

There's nothing you can do now but take good care of those little bucklings  don't beat yourself up , we all make mistakes


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I stayed up all night fighting for their lives and I ain't giving up!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok the doeling died for some reason early in the morning, and took her last breath on me  both bucklings were weak so I brung them inside. Both seem to be improving greatly. Standing up, taking to the bottle, and bleating. I went to tractor supply and they didn't have any regular selenium except this mineral stuff that is like grain feed. Although there is some selenium in the bottle feed supplement I got. I did go to walmart and got some selenium pills, but I don't think you can use them on baby goats or can you?? I also bought some red Gatorade for electrolytes. Do I just out the Gatorade in their bottle and give it to them??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No, get some all stock electrolytes. They have it at TSC. Which milk replacer did you get?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My mentor suggested it " dumor goat milk replacer". And about the all stock feed baby goats can have that??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> My mentor suggested it " dumor goat milk replacer". And about the all stock feed baby goats can have that??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Um no. No dumor, get some mannapro. Better yet, if you can find land o lakes that would be much better.


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> My mentor suggested it " dumor goat milk replacer". And about the all stock feed baby goats can have that??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


It is a livestock electrolyte supplemnt. It is ok for goats. That would be better than gatorade


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> Um no. No dumor, get some mannapro. Better yet, if you can find land o lakes that would be much better.


Yes it is for goats my mentor uses it on hers. I was using manna pro, the got this today. I don't think it has electrolytes in it if so I don't think is says it on the front. It has minimum .3% selenium in it. I got some Gatorade for electrolytes.

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yes it is for goats my mentor uses it on hers. I was using manna pro, the got this today. I don't think it has electrolytes in it if so I don't think is says it on the front. It has minimum .3% selenium in it. I got some Gatorade for electrolytes.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Trust me, mannapro is better.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok what I'm gonna try to do is milk their moms then mix it with the replacement cause their moms don't make much milk 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok what I'm gonna try to do is milk their moms then mix it with the replacement cause their moms don't make much milk
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


That would be much better than plain ole replacer


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah I've been doing that since last night  so hopefully that has been helping 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeah I've been doing that since last night  so hopefully that has been helping
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That will alos help the babies growth. All of the goodies in the milk will really help them


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win cuz no one has been sayin " I win " for awhile


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## dallaskdixie

I'm winning!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm winning!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

No no I'm tired soo I win


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I stayed up all night and I'm still up so I win!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I won


----------



## kenzie

Nope i win because i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's not possible. For any of yaw to win except me!!! By the way my bucklings are getting stronger and improving a lot!!! Thanks all who helped me with that situation


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Ok I win because you are all........... Crazy!


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me winner


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> Ok I win because you are all........... Crazy!


Us crazy!!!! esaelp uoy era wht eno yzarc!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*eht. Yrs otua tcerroc!!:/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

What language is that?


----------



## fishin816

Word unscramble!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Backwards don't try to read left to right, read right to left  


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

And that one word that is wht is actually eht


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

you lose


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Why??!!?!??,


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

because i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yaw are just sore losers!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're a bad loser too


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh now I feel horrible!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

awwww I'm sorry  Don't feel bad , some of us are supposed to be winners and some to be losers ( youre one of the latter ) lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I was jst kidding!!!! I'm the winner and u always will be!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

haha, I still win though... hows your babies doing?


----------



## dallaskdixie

Now I win!! Hehehe


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

No i win


----------



## dallaskdixie

Nooooo I win cause I am going to wrap ur bday present in duck tape


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Noooo i win cause i refuse to open that present


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> haha, I still win though... hows your babies doing?


There doin better except for the buck has some thick orangish diarrhea. The last time he pooped my dad said it was a creaming color  I posted a thread about it and seeing what I need to do to stop it.:/

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

kenzie said:


> Noooo i win cause i refuse to open that present


Well I think your going to want your present

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> There doin better except for the buck has some thick orangish diarrhea. The last time he pooped my dad said it was a creaming color  I posted a thread about it and seeing what I need to do to stop it.:/
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Poor baby, hope he gets much better  keep us updated


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I will  he seems to be making good progress other than that!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win cause the billy is making progress even thought dont know what ur talking about


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No it's my weak bucklings making progress 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Ohhhhhh ok I still win good luck with them


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok thanks but I win!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Nooooooo now I win!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Please!!! To never ever gonna win!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win win win win!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No cause I'm the winner


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Wellllllll now I am!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Maybe then but some bogey gonna hike up the moon and flow north to the cafe and eat yo momma crumpets!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

HAHAHAHA where did you come up with that! That was funny! Lol But I win cause this amazing chick will stare you down


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

no I win cause my dog buster loves to play mommy on my bucklings  <3 and I don't know where that came from!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Aw cute dog but win cause this cat loves to have pic taken


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I win cause my mom says I'm special!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

No I win cause I am a middle child and am always forgotten......sorta


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well forgotten people need to stay forgotten!! Haha jk !!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Where did you go???

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well forgotten people need to stay forgotten!! Haha jk !!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


That's wonderful, :sarcasm: some unforgotten people need to become forgotten! Lol jk!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I guess you were directing that to me!!?!?!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Where did you go???
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


To sleep, nite 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## dallaskdixie

Yes I was soooooo I win!  :grin:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> To sleep, nite
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Night

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

dallaskdixie said:


> Yes I was soooooo I win!  :grin:


Wow!!! You are some jerk!!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I was just kidding bout you but my sister is seriously getting on my nerves


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I have a younger sister and she annoys me sooooooo much!!! Cause she is the most spoiled out of all the kids, but my older sisters and me get along!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I have a younger brother that is a little mamas boy and my older sister is almost always getting on my nerves and insulting me so I raise goats cause I can't ever stay mad around them. So I know how you feel oh yea and did I mention that I have to share a room with her too uh some people just get on my nerves!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I have to share a room with two older sisters we get in fights sometimes but it only makes us love each other more. I used to share a room with 3 sisters and 1 if them was the younger one that annoys me!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Are you guys done complaining yet ??? Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey I thought you were goin to bed?? You lied to me?? How could you!!!:'(


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Hey I thought you were goin to bed?? You lied to me?? How could you!!!:'(
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


My phone kept dinging so I woke up !!! You disturbed my sleep !!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## aceofspades

Wow y'all complain about you're siblings to much family is the greatest gift you could ever get. 
I am the baby with 5 older brothers yes we fought but we also have always been there to support one another. 
we grew up in a 2 bed room 1 bathroom farm house no heat no A/C We normally all slept together in the kitchen floor next to the wood burning stove in the winter or out side on the porch in the summer. 
And I wouldn't trade that family time for any thing. 

I win


----------



## fishin816

I am an only child if that helps at all. 

I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> I am an only child if that helps at all.
> 
> I win


Aww I'm sorry!! Do you want a sibling??!?

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Aww I'm sorry!! Do you want a sibling??!?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


NO! I like being an only child


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> NO! I like being an only child


You're soooo spoiled !!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> You're soooo spoiled !!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Lolololol


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well you are !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Yes I am! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win thats that


----------



## COgoatLover25

What's what ? I just won ! Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Whats what? Whats what is that i just won!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, I'll never accept that, and that's that!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Nope i win thats that and too bad if you dont accept it because its happening any way


----------



## COgoatLover25

boohoo! :'(


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> NO! I like being an only child


Oh my gosh you don't know what you are talking about!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey 4seasons! Whats your real name?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Malory  what yours?? Haha 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Oh my gosh you don't know what you are talking about!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Trust me, I know

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well if you had a sibling yaw would get in fights but you would love each other sooo much!!!!!! But being an only child has it's perks too!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Malory  what yours?? Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Lindsey, nice name


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Thanks you too!!  have you went to the thread introduce yourself?? If not you need to!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, I guess I'll try to find it :/


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's in the beginner goat forums 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No you don't!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Yes,yes i do


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Think again!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You guys both have to think it over because I win !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Think what over???????


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

The fact that you lose!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Um does it look like I'm losing!!!! I don't think soo!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah it does! I'm going to sleep now !! I'll read your posts in the morning ! Lol 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok but in the winner for infinity and beyond!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win i win i win i win i win i win i win i win!


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok but in the winner for infinity and beyond!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Ok Buzz Lightyear-loser for infinity and beyond!


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

I won first


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You guys need to quit fighting and makeup!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I still win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm sorry to tell you this but, NO YOU DONT!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I win!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yup I do


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I win!!!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

No I do because you used too many exclamation marks !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

In this thread your supposed to use a lot of exclamation marks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( Catch breath ) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!!! !!!!

!! !!
!! !!
!!!!!!!!!!



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

!! !!
\__/


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're redonkelous!!!!!!!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

. .


•


\ /
______________________________


----------



## kenzie

That wierd face is telling you i win!


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's too weird to be telling the truth!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Yea i thought it would turn out better than that haha!


----------



## COgoatLover25

You were wrong so I win !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## dallaskdixie

4seasonsfarm said:


> I have to share a room with two older sisters we get in fights sometimes but it only makes us love each other more. I used to share a room with 3 sisters and 1 if them was the younger one that annoys me!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Ya our love is more like just mean sisterly love sooooo we get in fights allllllll the time


----------



## dallaskdixie

Oh yea and I win!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh no you don't ! Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## dallaskdixie

Yes I sorta do ! Hehe :grin:


----------



## kenzie

I win cause i am #1


----------



## dallaskdixie

I like the note but I still win


----------



## kenzie

Well i am still #1 and i win even if u did like the note


----------



## dallaskdixie

Well I #9 so I win cause that's an awesome


----------



## dallaskdixie

# I mean


----------



## kenzie

Well no cause if ur in ninth place then u will not be in first place like me


----------



## COgoatLover25

According to the thread you are post #6250


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## dallaskdixie

I am in first place though so I win


----------



## kenzie

Yes,yes but i am also the winner wich means i am in 1 rst place


----------



## dallaskdixie

No I'm the winner hehe


----------



## kenzie

No i still am


----------



## dallaskdixie

Nooooooo I'm winning


----------



## kenzie

Nope


----------



## dallaskdixie

Yes


----------



## kenzie

I win!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I have been doing algebra unlike you crazy people!!!!! I'm smart so I'm number 1!!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're not so smart otherwise you'd know I was number 1!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No your dumb cause you think your always the winner!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I feel insulted !!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well that is how you are supposed to feel when you get insulted 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I still win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Dumbness!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I won't call you names so I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I will quit then and be the winner 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You already lost


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I havent!!! Your cheesy sentences made you lose!!!!ooooohhhh!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

what makes them cheesy?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Your goats milk!!!:') get it??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, but nice try  going sleep now 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I wkn


----------



## kenzie

Woops ment i win


----------



## COgoatLover25

You can't spell so I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

funny, cause the last time I checked I was da winner!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You said da so I win !!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> You said da so I win !!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I ment to say DA!!!!!! You think you are mrs. Know it all so therefor you are DA loser!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

no you don't


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I ment to say DA!!!!!! You think you are mrs. Know it all so therefor you are DA loser!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


At least Im not saying da all da time So I am the da winner and you are da loser


----------



## kenzie

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> At least Im not saying da all da time So I am the da winner and you are da loser


Um you just said da more times than u did!!! And you said you didn't say da!!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

youre back on da grid aye?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah I went to go play tennis and pick up some goats milk and sweet feed 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like playing tennis, just not the best at it :/


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Same here but sometimes I have good days 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Working on building my website now !


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Working on building my website now !


Are you freaking kidding me!!! That is so exciting!!! Let us know when you are finished  also who is your website builder??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I use Weebly.................. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Is it free or does it cost??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I think it costs........ Like $20 a year??????? I am not sure...... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Are you freaking kidding me!!! That is so exciting!!! Let us know when you are finished  also who is your website builder??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'm using webs.com, a girlfriend of mine recommended it so I figured id try it

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

i9 win


----------



## kenzie

I win
☺
I love emojis


----------



## fishin816

kenzie said:


> I win
> ☺
> I love emojis


 SO DO I!!!!! ☺☺☺☺☺

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

[No message]


----------



## goatygirl

I win:thinking:


----------



## dallaskdixie

Wow Kenzie, really? I win


----------



## kenzie

dallaskdixie said:


> Wow Kenzie, really? I win


Dallas, yes of coarse why not


----------



## goatygirl

i win


----------



## dallaskdixie

kenzie said:


> Dallas, yes of coarse why not


Well why would you? I asked first! I still win!


----------



## kenzie

I did because i can


----------



## dallaskdixie

Not a good enough reason soooooooooo I win!!!


----------



## kenzie

Ok fine i did because i can and i feel like it


----------



## dallaskdixie

Still not good enough I win win win win win win win win win win win !!!!!!!!!,!


----------



## kenzie

U dont deserve to win i do so i am


----------



## dallaskdixie

But I do deserve to win soooooooooooo I win you don't!!!!!! And ps thanks 4 answering my ? 4 study guide


----------



## kenzie

Ps ur welcome so i win i am number 1


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

No your #6314 and I'm #6315 soooooooooo you don't win cause I'm in first place


----------



## kenzie

Noooooo i win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## goatygirl

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII win


----------



## dallaskdixie

Nooooooooooooo you dooooooooooont IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII doooooooooooo thaaaaaaaaatsssssss riiiiiiight IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!!!!!!!!!!!,!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenzie

Too many letters :headache:


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Oh reeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?????? Weeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllll IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII sttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllllllllllllllll wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goatygirl

Noooooooooowwwwwwww iiiiiiiiittttttttttttssss ooooooooonnnnnn
hhhhhaaaaaassssssss anyyyyyyyyyy oooooooooonnnnnnnnnnneeee toouught yyyyooooooooouuuuuuuu nnnnnoooooooottttt tttttttooooooooooo pppllllllaaaaaayy thhhhhiis gaaaame wwwittttttth mmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenzie

Ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
Hehe


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## goatygirl

Sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss*ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss*


----------



## kenzie

SsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssSsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooo IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaavvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeee jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusssssssssssssssssssstttttttttttttttttttttttttttt wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!! Ccccccccccccccccccccccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnntttttttttttttrttttttttttttt yyyyyyyyyyyyoooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuu sssssssssssssssssssseeeedeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee tttttttttttttttttttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goatygirl

You cant do that with your computer!


----------



## kenzie

dallaskdixie said:


> Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooo IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaavvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeee jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusssssssssssssssssssstttttttttttttttttttttttttttt wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!! Ccccccccccccccccccccccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnntttttttttttttrttttttttttttt yyyyyyyyyyyyoooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuu sssssssssssssssssssseeeedeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee tttttttttttttttttttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Cant even read that

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooo IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII cccccccccaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnttttttttttt ccccccccaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuusssssseeeeeee iiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmm oooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnn mmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyyyy iPad


----------



## dallaskdixie

kenzie said:


> Cant even read that
> 
> Sent from my iphone using goat forum


Yes you can Mickey Mack


----------



## fishin816

!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

!!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

SsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssSssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssSssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## fishin816

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

kenzie said:


> SsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssSssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssSssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> Sent from my iphone using goat forum


Really??? I mean really????? Soooo WHY,!!!


----------



## kenzie

Hey i win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I'm tired I'm gonna go ta sleep night I win


----------



## kenzie

Night


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> I think it costs........ Like $20 a year??????? I am not sure......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh wow that's cheap!!! thanks!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

⛄⭐


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Oh wow that's cheap!!! thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I am not really sure, it just rings a bell.........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'm using webs.com, a girlfriend of mine recommended it so I figured id try it
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Hey have do you know hen you will get done with your website??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> I am not really sure, it just rings a bell.........
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well what bell does it ring??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I dont know..... Something in the back of my brain is telling me twenty a year.... Maybe $5 a month???? I dont know....... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

So I have to pay 5 dollar a month and 20 dollar at the end of the year??? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> So I have to pay 5 dollar a month and 20 dollar at the end of the year???
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I have no idea.........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Hey have do you know hen you will get done with your website??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Yeah, I'll let you know  it won't be until late spring though because I want to wait to take pics of my goats with slick and shiny and pretty and...lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm just kidding if you couldn't tell. I'm sure there is a place I can find that has prices  


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yeah, I'll let you know  it won't be until late spring though because I want to wait to take pics of my goats with slick and shiny and pretty and...lol


Oh wow  that is depressing!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Oh wow  that is depressing!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


No it isn't , if you want to do it right! lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Maybe not to you but I can't wait to see your website  


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

CORRECTION you can will wait to see my website lol I love my goats and I want more ! Ever get that feeling ?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah  I get that feeling a lot!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> CORRECTION you can will wait to see my website lol I love my goats and I want more ! Ever get that feeling ?


Every time I see a picture of another goat..... I get that thought......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

In fact...I'm looking on craigslist right now!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> Every time I see a picture of another goat..... I get that thought......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Me too but I've got it under a little more control  hey we should all just post some pics of our goats  and tell their names 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Me too but I've got it under a little more control  hey we should all just post some pics of our goats  and tell their names
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Ok, you start


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> In fact...I'm looking on craigslist right now!


Haha  I do that for fun!!! In fixing to have to make a post on Craigslist for the bottle babies and I'm goin to get rid of the white ones mama cause she is a jerk!!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, you start


Ok I will 






this is willow 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

This my newest member of the herd , January is her name and she is only a month old


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

She is adorable!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks, she's the first kid born on our farm/ranch this year 
It's getting a little late here, I'll read your posts in the morning...OH and I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

this is Wuz  my Nigerian buck  he still has a little bit of growing to do but hopefully he will be my herd sire later on 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wuz he ever a star? lol I decided I couldn't resist


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Wuz he ever a star?
> 
> What does that mean??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

get it? WUZ he a good boy today?


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hes cute - the first goat I ever saw that looks good with horns!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Thanks he has always been skittish never tempermental just skittish although he has been seeming a little more interested in me the last couple of days 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I have a doe that always gets freaked out whenever she sees me and its sort of irritating because I've never done any bad to her


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I haven't done anything bad to him either he was skittish when we got him and he is still skittish. I think he is warming up to me since I have been feeding my goats crackers for treats the last few days  hehehe


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Are you going to build a website soon?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I don't know!! Do you think I should?? I would need to by a few more does but other than that I'm up for it 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I haven't done anything bad to him either he was skittish when we got him and he is still skittish. I think he is warming up to me since I have been feeding my goats crackers for treats the last few days  hehehe
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I had a goat a long time ago where I could just set a pumpkin outside and she would eat it whole!


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I don't know!! Do you think I should?? I would need to by a few more does but other than that I'm up for it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Even if you don't have too many goats , I like to come across someones's website and watch them grow their herd.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah my goats will eat pumpkins and watermelons, corn stalks, cabbage, and anything!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Did you know that corn is for weight gain and oats are for increase in milk production?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Even if you don't have too many goats , I like to come across someones's website and watch them grow their herd.


Ok  I'll discuss it with my dad  I also have to talk with him about which goats we are gonna sell and which ones we will keep 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Did you know that corn is for weight gain and oats are for increase in milk production?


Omg!! No I didn't thanks!!! I can give my gals oats for there milk to produce more for the bottle babies 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok  I'll discuss it with my dad  I also have to talk with him about which goats we are gonna sell and which ones we will keep
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Good!There is only one thing to remember when creating your website...let us know about it!!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I was thinking bout keeping it a secret  haha just kidding!!:')


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Omg!! No I didn't thanks!!! I can give my gals oats for there milk to produce more for the bottle babies
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Cool, hope it works good for you!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> No I was thinking bout keeping it a secret  haha just kidding!!:')
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You better not !!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Trust me I won't!!! And I'll give my gals some tomorrow 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Look at this Nubian doe!! I think I just found my new herd member ...isn't she gorgeous?!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Gorgeous to the max!!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

thats what i thought, goodnite ( for real this time  ) lol I'm da winner


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Goodnight


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Look at this Nubian doe!! I think I just found my new herd member ...isn't she gorgeous?!


She could have a more level rump... It is a bit steep. Other than that she looks like she would be a great addition to your herd!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> She could have a more level rump... It is a bit steep. Other than that she looks like she would be a great addition to your herd!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thanks for the input 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Thanks for the input
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Well are you going to show her??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

No big shows for now just 4-H and local fairs 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Cool will the judges count off for her back being like that??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Cool will the judges count off for her back being like that??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No, her topline is very nice. Her rump is just a teeny weeny bit steep. The unlevel rump really wont hurt her on the show.......

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh good, are there any other slight disadvantages present in her build that you see ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

I think she could stand on a bit more correct back feet. And her ears could be a bit more pendlous. But other than that, she is a great doe, if you do ever go to a show she would be good. Does the breeder have udder pics of her, her dam, her sires dam? See if you can get udder pics of her and her bloodlines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, I'll see I if I can get some 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> She could have a more level rump... It is a bit steep. Other than that she looks like she would be a great addition to your herd!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Most rumps that I have seen on does are steep. And she is shaved so you can see it way more better than with fur.

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Post # 6397


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> Post # 6397
> 
> Sent from my iphone using goat forum


what does that mean?


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Most rumps that I have seen on does are steep. And she is shaved so you can see it way more better than with fur.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum











This doe isnt mine, but she has a VERY level rump. So not all goaties are like that. I do have a kid reserved from her though!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

COgoatLover25 said:


> what does that mean?


It means that i win 

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> View attachment 57442
> 
> 
> This doe isnt mine, but she has a VERY level rump. So not all goaties are like that. I do have a kid reserved from her though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


If you wouldn't mind telling me , what farm is she at ? As I might think about reserving a buckling from her 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## dallaskdixie

No it don't it means I have won!! Muhahahahaha


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me winner


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## dallaskdixie

Not really. I do!!! I win!!!!


----------



## kenzie

I do


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win


----------



## kenzie

No u dont


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Yea I sorta do


----------



## kenzie

No i dooooooo 


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Uh no!


----------



## kenzie

Uh yea


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Absolutely not!


----------



## kenzie

Absolutly yes


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Nooooo noooooooo noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kenzie

YesSsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
Oh yea!!


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Noooooooooooo! Noooooooooooooooooooo! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooottttttttttttttttttttttttttt aaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttttt aaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Are you guys done ? Cause we all know that I'm the REAL winner here


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Yes were done because i win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

No now we're done! I win!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I still am the winner though


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## dallaskdixie

Naw not really cause............ I am!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I won because you said naw!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Naw naw naw i win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Naw naw naw naw naw naw I win win win win win!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

naw naw naw you don't merrily merrily merrily life is but a dream!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> View attachment 57442
> 
> 
> This doe isnt mine, but she has a VERY level rump. So not all goaties are like that. I do have a kid reserved from her though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Oh she is gorgeous!! but most of my does rumps are pretty steep. Can this cause birthing problems at all??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Another new kid.
She's a healthy hyper vocal little fire cracker.
Moms doing good but no milk she's a first fresher. 
Still we are thankful for another healthy kid so I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh my gosh I wanna kiss her face!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Nigerian dwarf kids are smaller so i win


----------



## aceofspades

I sold all my ND shes as small and twice as hyper so I win. 

Yes she's a cutie her face is exactly like her mom


----------



## goatygirl

How big is she in your hands?


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> If you wouldn't mind telling me , what farm is she at ? As I might think about reserving a buckling from her
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


www.fallcreekfarm.net

She has lots of other great goats there! She has many to choose from!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> www.fallcreekfarm.net
> 
> She has lots of other great goats there! She has many to choose from!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Great, thanks I've been looking for quite sometime for somewhere to reserve a buckling 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

aceofspades said:


> I sold all my ND shes as small and twice as hyper so I win.
> 
> Yes she's a cutie her face is exactly like her mom


Yeah she does!!!! Almost identical!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, so I contacted the breeder and she said that the doe had lost her previous kids to the cold. Should this concern me ?? The breeder also said that she did not have any pictures of her udder from her last freshening.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Umm I wouldn't know cause it could have been the cold or it may have been weak or something!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, so I contacted the breeder and she said that the doe had lost her previous kids to the cold. Should this concern me ?? The breeder also said that she did not have any pictures of her udder from her last freshening.


That doe?!?!?! The moonspotted does kids?!?!? Are you talkimg about the nubian doe?!?!?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, so I contacted the breeder and she said that the doe had lost her previous kids to the cold. Should this concern me ?? The breeder also said that she did not have any pictures of her udder from her last freshening.


Previous, previous, previous. No it shouldnt concern you, she bottle feeds, so they might not have had someone to cuddle with, and maybe they got too cold? I lost two babies to last year, to the cold.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> That doe?!?!?! The moonspotted does kids?!?!? Are you talkimg about the nubian doe?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


yes I'm talking about the Nubian doe ( sorry to mix subjects )


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## goatygirl

I won first


----------



## dallaskdixie

But I have definitely won


----------



## goatygirl

Nooo I won


----------



## kenzie

I won


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

me win!


----------



## fishin816

How is everyone tonight? 

Hey COgoatlover, do you email FallCreek about reserving that buck? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> How is everyone tonight?
> 
> Hey COgoatlover, do you email FallCreek about reserving that buck?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No, I have not as I want to look around a little more to get the best buck I can possibly get. Why ?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey I'm back!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Welcome back just in time to lose because I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Dude you just spelled loose that rhymes with goose!!! It's LOSE!!!! And your the one losing!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

No one likes the grammar police 
I win


----------



## aceofspades

I have been there before


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> No, I have not as I want to look around a little more to get the best buck I can possibly get. Why ?


Just wondering..........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

aceofspades said:


> View attachment 57554
> 
> I have been there before


Me to except the horse was spooked and she bucked and I fell off and I was almost completely under her belly but I rolled out of the way before she came down and I couldn't breath cause the breath got knocked out of me!!!:0

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

aceofspades said:


> View attachment 57554
> 
> I have been there before


Yep. that's my horse


----------



## kenzie

I still win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope I do


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## margaret

no you don't


----------



## kenzie

Yes,yes i do


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, no you don't 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yes yes I do 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

NO you don't !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## aceofspades

And that's the truth. But I still win


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I winneroo


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You loseroo! And I win.


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well your kangaroo!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

well you're a kookeroo!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well your a goodikoo


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You lose ... I win got it ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## aceofspades

No I don't got it. 
Because I win and you lose


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know me and my sister say instead of duck lip this year it's gonna be the buck in rut lip!!! haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

haha i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Nope I win!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes I do


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I do!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

i won


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I won 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

me winner


----------



## goatygirl

I won, Got it?


----------



## COgoatLover25

copycat... i win


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I'm more awesome so I win 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well I'm more awesome so I win
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


how so? p.s. hows bottle babies doing?


----------



## goatygirl

I'm awesomer so i win ha!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> how so? p.s. hows bottle babies doing?


They are doin good the grey one wasnt as energetic today and has some runny poop, but he is getting more energy again 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> They are doin good the grey one wasnt as energetic today and has some runny poop, but he is getting more energy again
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Good, I'm glad they're feeling better


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win  and thanks COgoatlover 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're welcome but I still win 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I still win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Yep


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope you think this a sheep so I win








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's apparently a pig!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You guessed right !! Me and my mom raise these!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## aceofspades

It's obviously a pig but what breed?


----------



## goatygirl

Cool ! Pig wool


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow!!!:0 are you serious!! I've never seen a pig like that!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

CRIES!!!!! THAT PIG IS SOOOO SCARY!!!!! (HIDES UNDER A CHAIR) 

LOL! I have never seen a pig like that! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Your a copy cat!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

aceofspades said:


> It's obviously a pig but what breed?


It's called Wooly pig

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## aceofspades

COgoatLover25 said:


> It's called Wooly pig
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I think the breed is Mangalitsa


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes but it is more commonly known as the wooly 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

Wow!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow now I want one!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Do any of you guys know anything about how to AI a goat ? Or anyone who does it in or near colorado?


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Do any of you guys know anything about how to AI a goat ? Or anyone who does it in or near colorado?


Maybe a vet?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sry but what does AL mean??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

AI and it means to artificially inseminate 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh sorry!! My mistake. Um you might could look it up on the internet!!! But it's sounds really expensive!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Oh sorry!! My mistake. Um you might could look it up on the internet!!! But it's sounds really expensive!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No, not expensive. You can buy a finished champion buck for about $800-$1000 dollars why you can buy five semen straws for $200. Not that expensive in my book.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Oh sorry!! My mistake. Um you might could look it up on the internet!!! But it's sounds really expensive!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No, not expensive. You can buy a finished champion buck for about $800-$1000 dollars why you can buy five semen straws for $200. Not that expensive in my book.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win, i won


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## kenzie

Yep


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

you lose


----------



## kenzie

Yes you do


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

yup you're right! I do win!


----------



## kenzie

No i am right because u lose


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Your both wrong cause I win!!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I winz


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I do!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win and thats that


----------



## kenzie

I win i win i win i win i win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope


----------



## COgoatLover25

:leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap: :leap: :leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap::leap:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win no matter how much you say that you win!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

blahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblah did I say blahblahblahblahblahblahblah OH! I almost forgot...I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Your just wasting your time on those big replies!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

iwin!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win!! Or else you shall face the eternal wrath of MALORY!!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

what??????????


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha  why are you saying what for?!?!? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

because i win!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

that is cute but this is cuter!!! it's called Pudu (miniature deer!!)

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cute , I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My pic was cuter so I win!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

4seasonsfarm said:


> Sry but what does AL mean??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Don't feel bad I had no idea what AL meant either


----------



## fishin816

aceofspades said:


> Don't feel bad I had no idea what AL meant either


AI! Come on! Get it right! Lol!

I win! You guys arekying when you say you won!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

i win


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> AI! Come on! Get it right! Lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


My thoughts exactly !!!! Lol I win

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

What do you guys think of this doe?








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

She's nice. kind of high in the pin bones could be better her udder is very low. Not ideal


----------



## COgoatLover25

thats what i thought you would say :/


----------



## aceofspades

fishin816 said:


> AI! Come on! Get it right! Lol!
> 
> I win! You guys arekying when you say you won!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


arekying?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

aceofspades said:


> arekying?


And they make fun of us!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No you don't!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes I do


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I win 
I won
I am the winner
I am winning
You lose







^best pic ever besides the Cowboys

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## goatygirl

i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

no my nieces face helps me win!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Oh yea!!! I win








Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't care what pics you post I still win!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Did you even read my post ???? This game has been won!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Did u just read mine? Cause it clearly states i won


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

How could you ? I already won !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## aceofspades

The best!!!


----------



## kenzie

No i beleive the question is how could you?! Because i already won before you!


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm thee winner !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

no I won!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

awwwww how cute ! whats his/her name?


----------



## COgoatLover25

aceofspades said:


> Another new kid.
> She's a healthy hyper vocal little fire cracker.
> Moms doing good but no milk she's a first fresher.
> Still we are thankful for another healthy kid so I win
> View attachment 57474
> View attachment 57475
> View attachment 57476


Look at this picture I found on craigslist!! It looks exactly like your baby!


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## goatygirl

4seasonsfarm said:


> View attachment 57986
> no I won!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Awwwwww! You win this time


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Thanks. I have finally won their acceptance of my victory!!!! haha but this is my buckling that was born on valentines day!! I call him THOR. And yes I did finally decide to call the bottle bucklings a nickname.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

JK, I just one


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me winner


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I won!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

my chicken is attracted to tht squirrel!!!!  haha

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

pretty chicken! we're going to get some baby chicks here soon! :0


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My tooo!!!:0 there selling some at TSC so we are gonna get some those island reds and americanas 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cool, we're getting Anconas, Leghorns and some others


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Cool!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That one in the picture earlier was a regular game chicken 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

are they aggressive ?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No he is a rooster and my sweetest!!! they were raised since chicks and been loved on every single day


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

cool, ive been afraid to get any because i dont want any mean birdies!


----------



## fishin816

I will tell you what is agressive. BARRED ROCKS. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I will tell you what is agressive. BARRED ROCKS.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


REALLY? We have some and theyre nice. I even trained one to come when called


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> REALLY? We have some and theyre nice. I even trained one to come when called


I got attacked. I came this close to losing an eye.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

My dumb chickens nevr layed in their nest box, always up in the rafters. We had set up their roost like a ladder, i was climbing up tp get the eggs, I got to the bottom bar, i tripped and fell. He thought I was trying to hurt the hens. He attacked. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I think any chicken can be sweet as long as it is raised from a baby and treated well!!! although I have a friend who has a rooster and he will flog you if you get to close!! He is a huge white chicken. One day he flogged he older brother and so they started shooting it with BB guns!!!:0 and then she chased it around the house trying to stomp it to kill it!!!:0 poor rooster!!! I felt so bad for it!! No wonder it's soo mean!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> I think any chicken can be sweet as long as it is raised from a baby and treated well!!! although I have a friend who has a rooster and he will flog you if you get to close!! He is a huge white chicken. One day he flogged he older brother and so they started shooting it with BB guns!!!:0 and then she chased it around the house trying to stomp it to kill it!!!:0 poor rooster!!! I felt so bad for it!! No wonder it's soo mean!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Well he was my sweetest guy. His name was Runt. He was the smallest, so I always babied him. And he was so sweet! Then he turned on me! I think he thought I was trying to hurt the hens........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Maybe or he might of thought you were trying to hurt him also. Or maybe you just spooked him like horses and any animal in that case!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

If I was that rooster I would have probably done the same thing!!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I still win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

kenzie said:


> I still win
> 
> Sent from my iphone using goat forum


Is that all you ever think about!!!?!?!?

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Man!!! I was running down my bedroom stairs and I slipped and fell!!! haha me and my sisters starting dying laughing :')


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*started


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Maybe or he might of thought you were trying to hurt him also. Or maybe you just spooked him like horses and any animal in that case!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I don't know. But he was chicken and dumplings not long after that.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I don't know. But he was chicken and dumplings not long after that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Awe you're mean ! Just kidding , I would have done the same thing

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh wow haha poor guy!!! He tried protecting the ladies and he gets eaten!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Man!!! I was running down my bedroom stairs and I slipped and fell!!! haha me and my sisters starting dying laughing :')
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Don't die yet, I win lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Don't die yet, I win lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I'm not gonna die!!! But I am beating your butt at this game!!! haha

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

4seasonsfarm said:


> Is that all you ever think about!!!?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


No its not but since this is the last person to post here wins game i post that a lot!

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## fishin816

EMOJI PARTY! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I'm not gonna die!!! But I am beating your butt at this game!!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Not so fast

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> EMOJI PARTY!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


haha yeah!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

WHAT IS THIS THING?!?!?!?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Emoji war!!!


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## fishin816

SEA LIFE! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

FARM LIFE!!


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## fishin816

!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

da boogey man!!!haha ⬜well what is this??!?!?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> da boogey man!!!haha ⬜well what is this??!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

*i win*


----------



## COgoatLover25

i winner arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I don't know what your talking about it's not my birthday!!!!I wish!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> I don't know what your talking about it's not my birthday!!!!I wish!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lol!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

fishin816 said:


> Lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


your going crazy, so, I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Um duhhh we are goat folks!!!!we are already crazy!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol:eyeroll::eyeroll::eyeroll::eyeroll::eyeroll::eyeroll::eyeroll::eyeroll::eyeroll::eyeroll::eyeroll::eyeroll::eyeroll::eyeroll::eyeroll:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow if I rolled my eyes that many times I would get a headache!!! It give me a headache just thinking about it!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

〽I spelled my name with emojis MALORY


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

me wiiner tho


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No tho my thy winnya!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

mewin


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ninem


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sry I ment niwem 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Face plant



Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

☝turn up!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

you're ridiculous ! i win


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## aceofspades

COgoatLover25 said:


> Look at this picture I found on craigslist!! It looks exactly like your baby!


Almost. The cute little one you found on CL has more pronounced brown


----------



## COgoatLover25

She/he is so cute


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

i absolutly love your goats aceofspades!! they are darling..


----------



## COgoatLover25

What kind of goats do you raise goat lady?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

oh just about all of them lol. sannens, lamanchas, boer crosses, nubians, and apines :crazy:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Neat, which breed do you like the best ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I like pygmies best!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Why? 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I love my Boers!


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

For what reasons ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

I love my Nigerians! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I love my Nigerians!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Me too !

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> Neat, which breed do you like the best ?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I like the nubians best! They are so cute and soft. . If u feel their hair it's different than any other goats, I find that amazing lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> I like the nubians best! They are so cute and soft. . If u feel their hair it's different than any other goats, I find that amazing lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I like Nubians too!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> I like the nubians best! They are so cute and soft. . If u feel their hair it's different than any other goats, I find that amazing lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I have two mini nubian girls! They are the most friendliest goats ever! EVEN MORE THAN MY BOTTLE BABIES! They follow me around like puppy dogs! And they jump on me all the time! I camt decide which is friendlier..... Bottle babies..... Or mini nubians......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> I like the nubians best! They are so cute and soft. . If u feel their hair it's different than any other goats, I find that amazing lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Their fur is sofer than other breeds!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Why?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Because they are the sweetest  and their bellies are so chunky!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Because they are the sweetest  and their bellies are so chunky!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Chunky

LOL!!!!!! ROFL!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yes!!! CHUNKY!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like chunky things , it means they enjoy life ! Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah they are fat and happy  skinny goats make me feel like they aren't healthy and they are uncomfortable!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

My goats are good weight, it makes me feel good to see them very healthy


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Mine are too but jut a little more on the chunky side 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## fishin816

THAT THING IS SCARY! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not scary enough for you to win!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> THAT THING IS SCARY!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Scardy cat!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

I won


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I just got y chicks so I win 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win


----------



## goatygirl

4seasonsfarm said:


> I just got y chicks so I win
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


What do chicks have to do with anything? i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

They are cute!!! I got Rhode Island reds and black giants and my brother got silver lace 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me won 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I win! 


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

funny, cause I win!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I win


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I win


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Negative, I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

....


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

What does ... Mean??!?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

It.....means....I....win.......lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I win


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

..... No I doesn't...... Cause........I........ Win!!!......!!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I win


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Nope, I win 


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## COgoatLover25

.....


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

.......................................................................................................................................................__________________________________________________________________________________


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ugh why do you keep doin that!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Because I win !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Um no!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Um like yeah !!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I win


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I won


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I win 


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win, winning have won!!! I'm boss!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I win


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Still winning


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

last time i checked I'm the winner


----------



## fishin816

MONKEYS! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> MONKEYS!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Why are you so obsessed with monkeys when there is hands✌

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Why are you so obsessed with monkeys when there is hands✌
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


 BUNNIES!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No grandparents!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

winners me me me me me me me and me


----------



## fishin816

WHALES! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

me win


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> me win


I win!!!!!! EMOJI WAR!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

me win


----------



## COgoatLover25

me win again!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win my friend showed me this!! a life of a woman!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Haha, I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I win!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> No I win!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I THINK NOT!

I win!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

i know i win


----------



## aceofspades

moon and her new buckling


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Gosh!!! You have some one the cutest kids besides me!!! haha and that is why I'm beast!!! Aka winner 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

(do not) get that tone with me because i win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## goatygirl

You get big babies!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatygirl said:


> You get big babies!


Yes he does!!!! And it didn't help the mom any that it was a single!!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I win


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I won 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I win


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I like your picture 4seasonsfarm


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nobody wins except me


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

FallenLeavesGoats said:


> I like your picture 4seasonsfarm
> 
> By:
> Fallen Leaves
> "A Goat Farm"
> Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


Thank you but I got it off the Internet. And actually I was gonna change it to an actual pic of mine  haha

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Thank you but I got it off the Internet. And actually I was gonna change it to an actual pic of mine  haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


It's so obvious you got it from the Internet too, lol it's like false advertising. I win. 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha funny cause I thought you were a false advertiser at first!! haha jk


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha funny cause I thought you were a false advertiser at first!! haha jk
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


What do you mean ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Thank you but I got it off the Internet. And actually I was gonna change it to an actual pic of mine  haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


YES! I knew I had seen that pic before!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah I'm gonna change my picture right now!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeah I'm gonna change my picture right now!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


You changed it!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> You changed it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah that is kinda why I said "I'm gonna change my pic right now"!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeah that is kinda why I said "I'm gonna change my pic right now"!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


LOL LOL LOL!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## fishin816

I WIN! (says the crab inside the shell) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

What i win


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I win


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## aceofspades

Yes we have had a good season of pretty and healthy baby's. 
this last one is a big boy but was a complete surprise mom didn't show at all we didn't think she's was breed. But she is a very big long bodied girl.
I hope every one else is also being blessed with good health. 
And I win


----------



## fishin816

aceofspades said:


> Yes we have had a good season of pretty and healthy baby's.
> this last one is a big boy but was a complete surprise mom didn't show at all we didn't think she's was breed. But she is a very big long bodied girl.
> I hope every one else is also being blessed with good health.
> And I win


Not my kidding season...... I lost a buck kid this morning..... I uave no idea what was wrong with him!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> Not my kidding season...... I lost a buck kid this morning..... I uave no idea what was wrong with him!
> 
> Same here!!! The first does kid were healthy then she either stepped or layed on the doeling and both of her kids were dealthy weak!!! The doeling took her last breath on me and the boy I managed to save his life. Well earlier my other doe had her baby when I had come home I saw she had her baby she wasnt licking him at all or showing interest. She actually stepped on him!!!! So I cleaned him off and gave him to her well he seemed a lil weak but my dad said to give him some te since he was just born!! Well I went to te movies since it was valentines day I came home and he was weak!!! I took him in got him warm. Took him back out an the mom passed her placenta and was licking him off.
> Well he started standing but he still wouldn't try to nurse!! After the 1st does buckling was doin better the other buckling got really weak!!! So I had to get him well. It was a bad kidding season. I can't wait til my other doe willow is pregnant cause she is the best mom ever!!!!
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I did not write that.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ik my iPod went wack!!! The first part you did the other parts I wrote.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I win! 


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I won!


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I mean I win


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me winner


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I win 


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope:GAAH:


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I win 


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Your right, nope. I win!


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're wrong I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I win


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win


----------



## goatygirl

I won


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## goatygirl

Yeah


----------



## COgoatLover25

me win


----------



## goatlady1314

nope i do! one of my goats kidded tonight


----------



## COgoatLover25

post pics!


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

is it a girl or boy? very cute either way


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

heyy!
-sent from "THE WINNER"


~Jackson & Bailey 
(We THE goat$)


----------



## goatlady1314

:ROFL: its a boy. i was really hoping for a girl tho


----------



## COgoatLover25

I know , but he'll grow on ya sure enough


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

umm yeah still winning


~Jackson & Bailey 
(We THE goat$)


----------



## COgoatLover25

um no you don't


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

So cute  but I win


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I have the prettiest goats so I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Um no that is the biggest lie I have ever heard!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, it's the truth!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey so you know how I have the two bucklings that were born on valentines day? Well anyways yesterday they turned two weeks old. They seem to be really healthy and active. Can I give them the CD/T shot now? Also my bottle of CDT vaccination medicine I got said to use once and don't use anymore I that bottle. So it's basically wanting me to buy two things of the CDT stuff even when I'm barely gonna be using any of the first stuff!!! And I am mixing Dumor goat kid milk replacer with their mommas milk and they are doing great on it. I am feeding them 5-6 oz of this mixture every 6-7 hours. Is this to much?? It seems like they want more but I don't want to over feed them and they die??!?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## goatygirl

Do you keep them on there mom


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Hey so you know how I have the two bucklings that were born on valentines day? Well anyways yesterday they turned two weeks old. They seem to be really healthy and active. Can I give them the CD/T shot now? Also my bottle of CDT vaccination medicine I got said to use once and don't use anymore I that bottle. So it's basically wanting me to buy two things of the CDT stuff even when I'm barely gonna be using any of the first stuff!!! And I am mixing Dumor goat kid milk replacer with their mommas milk and they are doing great on it. I am feeding them 5-6 oz of this mixture every 6-7 hours. Is this to much?? It seems like they want more but I don't want to over feed them and they die??!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That is way too much.......... 3-4 oz every 4-5 hrs. I would wait until weaning (8 weeks) until, giving them the CDT.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatygirl said:


> Do you keep them on there mom


No there moms aren't good mother and would probably kill them!! I milk their mothers and then bottle feed them 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> That is way too much.......... 3-4 oz every 4-5 hrs. I would wait until weaning (8 weeks) until, giving them the CDT.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


What if I gave the pygmy/ND 4 1/2 oz every 6 hours and the pygmy/Kiko 5 oz every 6 hours??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> What if I gave the pygmy/ND 4 1/2 oz every 6 hours and the pygmy/Kiko 5 oz every 6 hours??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That sounds good!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok thanks  I have someone coming looking at the white buckling in a lil bit  keep your fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok thanks  I have someone coming looking at the white buckling in a lil bit  keep your fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


How much are you selling him for ? Just out of curiosity 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

$65. I thought it was a good price for as tall as he is gonna be


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I've heard that's a good price too, I have an unregistered Nubian that's going to kid in the Spring is why I was asking  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you  although I don't see how they resist such a cute little guy 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok thanks  I have someone coming looking at the white buckling in a lil bit  keep your fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Are they buying him for a dairy herd?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I've heard that's a good price too, I have an unregistered Nubian that's going to kid in the Spring is why I was asking  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you  although I don't see how they resist such a cute little guy
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


For nubians, if the dam is a good milk producer, and the sires dam is a good producer, i would sell her for about $100. I would wether all bucklings, because they are not registered. Wethers sell good for $50-$75 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, thanks for the info then  


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, thanks for the info then
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Glad I could help!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Glad I could help!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I looked at your website, it's very nice  how'd you make it ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

I went to Weebly and played around with it...... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Was it free?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Was it free?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


 I dont THINK so...... Not too expensive though.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I dont THINK so...... Not too expensive though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


How much ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> How much ?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


MAYBE $5 a month???????????????? (Not too sure about that)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> MAYBE $5 a month???????????????? (Not too sure about that)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That's pretty cheap ( if that's how much it is lol )
Just out of trying to price my Reg Nigerians, how much do you usually sell a weaned kid for ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's pretty cheap ( if that's how much it is lol )
> Just out of trying to price my Reg Nigerians, how much do you usually sell a weaned kid for ?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Usually $200-$500 for a REGISTERD kid. I would say price the does according the moms milk production. I don't really know how to price Nubians. I have nigerians...... I really dont know how nubians sell...... I just know the wethers will be 50-75 dollars.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok so the people came  the mans father paid a deposit on te white buckling an the son and his wife paid a deposit on the pygmy/ND  eeeek!! That was my first customer  and no he is not using him for a dairy herd. Actually he is just starting a herd. He is also going to be getting some sheep around the same time he brings the bucklings home. They are gonna be pet and future weed eaters


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok so the people came  the mans father paid a deposit on te white buckling an the son and his wife paid a deposit on the pygmy/ND  eeeek!! That was my first customer  and no he is not using him for a dairy herd. Actually he is just starting a herd. He is also going to be getting some sheep around the same time he brings the bucklings home. They are gonna be pet and future weed eaters
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


The bucklings? They wont be pets....... They will be stinky, nasty, big bucks. It is best if they are wetherd if they will be pets.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> The bucklings? They wont be pets....... They will be stinky, nasty, big bucks. It is best if they are wetherd if they will be pets.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum[/QUOTE/]
> And the sheep and goats need to be seperate..... They have different mineral and vitamin needs....... Copper kills sheep. Goats HAVE to have it............. You might want to tell him that........
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> fishin816 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bucklings? They wont be pets....... They will be stinky, nasty, big bucks. It is best if they are wetherd if they will be pets.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum[/QUOTE/]
> And the sheep and goats need to be seperate..... They have different mineral and vitamin needs....... Copper kills sheep. Goats HAVE to have it............. You might want to tell him that........
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with like everything he just said
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Click to expand...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok I will let them know about the sheep part but yes bucklings and bucks can be pets!!! Especially the pygmy/ND. His daddy is the best buck ever. He lets me pet him and he takes meds well. Even when he is in rut he doesn't smell that bad( I actually kinda like it) and he is still sweet even in rut. Both the parents of the buckling are sweet and calm natured. As for the pygmy kiko his dad an mom are more on the skittish side but the dad is calmer natured. And since I'm bottle feeding they will be super duper sweet.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok I will let them know about the sheep part but yes bucklings and bucks can be pets!!! Especially the pygmy/ND. His daddy is the best buck ever. He lets me pet him and he takes meds well. Even when he is in rut he doesn't smell that bad( I actually kinda like it) and he is still sweet even in rut. Both the parents of the buckling are sweet and calm natured. As for the pygmy kiko his dad an mom are more on the skittish side but the dad is calmer natured. And since I'm bottle feeding they will be super duper sweet.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I was just meaning they get stinky........ I know they are sweet! My bucks and wether are the sweetest i have! I just meant cause they get stinky..... Thats all i meant when i said they cant be good pets.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I don't know if they are gonna breed them, but they probably will in the future. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## fishin816

I WIN!!!! (Says ths buck troll) 

NO I WIN!! (Says the doe fairy!) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

i win (says me!!) 


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## fishin816

!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win because i am the winner


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> i win because i am the winner


That makes no sense

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

It does because I say so, hey have any of you guys seen the new LEGO movie?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> It does because I say so, hey have any of you guys seen the new LEGO movie?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I wanted to go see it...... Becuase its AWESOME!!! Lol!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I wanted to go see it...... Becuase its AWESOME!!! Lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Me and my brothers went to see it and it was pretty entertaining, you should really go see it


----------



## kenzie

COgoatLover25 said:


> It does because I say so, hey have any of you guys seen the new LEGO movie?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


No but i really want too!!

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Me and my brothers went to see it and it was pretty entertaining, you should really go see it


" A house divided agaisnt itself..... Is better than this...." Abraham Lincoln!!! LOL!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> It does because I say so, hey have any of you guys seen the new LEGO movie?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I have seen it  I saw it on the valentines day!!! That morning the first doe had her kids. Later that evening we went out to eat ten I came home bottle fed and found that the other doe had the baby. Then went to the movies came home and took care o the babies  busy day!!!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Everything is awesome!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Everything is cool when you follow the rules everything is awesome when you are apart of a team!!!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I want to go see it! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You should, I think you'd really enjoy it! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Is it A W E S O M E?!?!? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yes it is A-W-E-S-O-M-E!!!!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yes it is A-W-E-S-O-M-E!!!!!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


YAY! I will have to see if I can go see it!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah it's pretty cool  but I could barely enjoy it cause I was stressed out and over joyed t the same time cause I was thinking about the bottle babies!!!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeah it's pretty cool  but I could barely enjoy it cause I was stressed out and over joyed t the same time cause I was thinking about the bottle babies!!!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


LOL! I get the same way with my goats! I am watching the movie Tom Thumb

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I am watching a reality show called " I'm gonna be grounded tomorrow if I don't get my project done"!!!!!! Worst show ever!! But I have to watch it cause it's my life!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> I am watching a reality show called " I'm gonna be grounded tomorrow if I don't get my project done"!!!!!! Worst show ever!! But I have to watch it cause it's my life!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Lol!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's true!!! I have to memorize 50 states and their capitols by tomorrow cause I completely forgot about the project!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> It's true!!! I have to memorize 50 states and their capitols by tomorrow cause I completely forgot about the project!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Fifty States Rap

And, The Fifty states that rhyme.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You should already know that !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> You should already know that !
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I know I should!! I've done it before but it's been a while!!! I know a lot there is just some that I can't remember and their capitols!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I know y'all are getting tired of my kidding pictures. These are the last ones keena kidded today with twins 1 black buckling and 1 b/w moon spotted doeling.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh my gosh!!!!:0 that doeling is so beautiful!!!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

They are adorable


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

aceofspades said:


> I know y'all are getting tired of my kidding pictures. These are the last ones keena kidded today with twins 1 black buckling and 1 b/w moon spotted doeling.
> View attachment 58772


Thats really cool! I'm fixing to pick up a spotted Nubian girl with babies at her side! Heres a pic


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Thats really cool! I'm fixing to pick up a spotted Nubian girl with babies at her side! Heres a pic


She is gorgeous!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

They are so pretty!!! I'm gonna try to talk my dad into getting some Nubians  I wanted some dairy goats anyways, but first I need to keep my pygmies goin smoothly for a while 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> They are so pretty!!! I'm gonna try to talk my dad into getting some Nubians  I wanted some dairy goats anyways, but first I need to keep my pygmies goin smoothly for a while
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Would you like some MINI nubians? I will have some kids born next winter...... Are you anywhere near me? If you want a MN that is.....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I would love mini Nubians but unfortunately I live in North Carolina I have only seen a couple of adds on Craigslist for mini Nubians around here, and that has been a while ago. Our main goats I see are pygmies, Nigerians, boers, and Nubians  but I know a lady who has really healthy Nubians  so I might start buying from her.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> I would love mini Nubians but unfortunately I live in North Carolina I have only seen a couple of adds on Craigslist for mini Nubians around here, and that has been a while ago. Our main goats I see are pygmies, Nigerians, boers, and Nubians  but I know a lady who has really healthy Nubians  so I might start buying from her.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


That makes more since than buying from me! Lol!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No, if I lived around you I would buy from you, because you seem like a very good breeder!! And your goats are gorgeous!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> No, if I lived around you I would buy from you, because you seem like a very good breeder!! And your goats are gorgeous!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Your welcome!!! Especially for how old you are!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

4seasonsfarm said:


> Your welcome!!! Especially for how old you are!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum









here is a pic of one of my bucklings before he spazzed out 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

4seasonsfarm said:


> View attachment 58806
> here is a pic of one of my bucklings before he spazzed out
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


He is really cute, i used to have a pygmy that looked exactly like that... He lived for 13 years!!

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh wow!!!:0 hopefully he will live as long or longer than that 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I have a Nubian Doe that is now OVER 14 yr. old here's a pic 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

...








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You don't still breed her do you!!?!? :0 and thumbs up on keeping her alive this long 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> You don't still breed her do you!!?!? :0 and thumbs up on keeping her alive this long
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No way!!! She's too old for that

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I have a Nubian Doe that is now OVER 14 yr. old here's a pic
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


14?!?!?!? She looks healtheir than my 4 year old goat!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> 14?!?!?!? She looks healtheir than my 4 year old goat!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah, she'd the herd boss too 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> 14?!?!?!? She looks healtheir than my 4 year old goat!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I know she looks like she is great health!!!!:0 and thank goodness you don't breed her I didn't think you would be that kind of person to push their breeding as long as possible!!! haha

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I know she looks like she is great health!!!!:0 and thank goodness you don't breed her I didn't think you would be that kind of person to push their breeding as long as possible!!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah, why put them under that much stress if it isn't necessary


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah I hate when people do that to poor animals!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeah I hate when people do that to poor animals!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah, they're pretty much at our mercy :/


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Look what I drew today

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

THAT IS COOL! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ikr!!!! I feel like I haven't drawn anything in a while. So today I finally took some time to draw  refreshing.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

4seasonsfarm said:


> View attachment 58966
> Look what I drew today
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Where is the wrest of him?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh that is all I'm gonna draw I found the pic on the Internet, and that was all there was to him. But when I draw I have to look at something!!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Did you just trace?


----------



## COgoatLover25

If you didn't trace , that's awesome !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Where did everyone GO?!?!? COME BACK!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm here 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

So why'd you decide on mini Nubians instead of Standard size ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> So why'd you decide on mini Nubians instead of Standard size ?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Me?

Because full sized Nubians would kill my goats..... And they would be very hard for me to handle...... And i would hate to have all that milk they would give me..... So i went with the small mini nubians. Which are the same size as my herd, they are easy for me to handle, and they only give 2/3 of what a full size would give........ Thats why!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Me?
> 
> Because full sized Nubians would kill my goats..... And they would be very hard for me to handle...... And i would hate to have all that milk they would give me..... So i went with the small mini nubians. Which are the same size as my herd, they are easy for me to handle, and they only give 2/3 of what a full size would give........ Thats why!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes, you !! My Nubians are actually very polite to my Nigerians . We have neighbors that want Raw milk and have bought herd shares so the amount isn't a problem for us








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

It is still easier for me to handle minis..... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

So, what mixture of breeds in a mini Nubian ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatygirl said:


> Did you just trace?


No!! I don't trace any of my drawings

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> No!! I don't trace any of my drawings
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


You're back !!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> You're back !!!!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Yeah I went to my church youth group. We had a guest speaker an my mom is the youth leader so she staye and talked for 2 more hours than she should have!!!!!:0

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

cow butts. GET SOME!!!! haha jk

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok...what does that mean????


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I actually don't know!!! I just started sayin it one day, and I guess it means you need to get some cows with butts  haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I actually don't know!!! I just started sayin it one day, and I guess it means you need to get some cows with butts  haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Where can you get a cow without one ? Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I don't know!!! haha. It actually started when I was letting our bull out to graze. I happened to look over and saw his butt!!!:0 and so I told my sister "cow butts, get some". I don't have the slightest clue why though!!!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I don't know!!! haha. It actually started when I was letting our bull out to graze. I happened to look over and saw his butt!!!:0 and so I told my sister "cow butts, get some". I don't have the slightest clue why though!!!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


You're weird ! Lol ,

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That is what everyone tells me!!!!  haha!! I'm not kidding!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

And when you quoted me why does it still show my old pic as my profile pic!!?!? :0


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> And when you quoted me why does it still show my old pic as my profile pic!!?!? :0
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I don't know ! I've wondered that myself . Any more babies or expectant does on your place ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well there is this one doe who I won't be able to tell is pregnant in another month or so if she is. Another doe, she is one of my stunteds. If feels like she is making an udder. I didn't think she could get pregnant with as tiny as she is. The scary part is of she was bred to my average sized pygmy buck!!! Or if she was bred to my stunted buck. Also eoth


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sorry I accidentally sent it before I finished. But either buck she was bred to, would she end up having a regular sized baby?? But I think I am gonna have an ultrasound done on her to see if she is pregnant. Hopefully she isn't!!! If she is hopefully its from my stunted buck and she will have twins or something so it won't be so bad on her!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hope all goes well for you. !!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah hopefully she is bred to the small buck and she has tiny babies and not regular sized babies!! I didn't think she could even get pregnant!! But I don't for sure know if she is pregnant or not.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

On one of your last posts you mentioned a bull, what breed ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Jersey, but his growth was got stunted some how!!! So he is really short but he is so sweet!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Just asked because we used to have a HUGE Belgian blue bull. 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well where did he go??!?:0


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win






because i saw this on the internet and loved it!!

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

well this is what I found when I looked up Justin Beiber!!!! haha jk

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> View attachment 59120
> well this is what I found when I looked up Justin Beiber!!!! haha jk
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No.... That looks just like him!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know!!! I just didn't want anybody actually wasting their time getting their eyes scared trying to eye witness this pic on the internet!! haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Actually if I had a choice for justin Beiber or this llama to be famous id pick the llama!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

4seasonsfarm said:


> Actually if I had a choice for justin Beiber or this llama to be famous id pick the llama!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Hahah me too!!

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

here is another funny pic of a llama!! haha

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Actually if I had a choice for justin Beiber or this llama to be famous id pick the llama!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


LOL! The llamas are much more useful too!!!! They can protect your goaties and be useful...... And JB can sing NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER NEVER SAY NEVER!!!! and annoy me..... Llamas are ten times more cute too....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> View attachment 59120
> well this is what I found when I looked up Justin Beiber!!!! haha jk
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


And why were you looking up Justin Beiber ? You don't actually like him do you ?! Seems suspicious , lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> View attachment 59122
> here is another funny pic of a llama!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That is not a llama..... That is an alpaca...... They are different ya know........ Get your animals striaght!!! LOL!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I agree I hate justin beavers songs!!! haha 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> I agree I hate justin beavers songs!!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You mean? Just Buck Tooth Beaver's songs????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> And why were you looking up Justin Beiber ? You don't actually like him do you ?! Seems suspicious , lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


No I wasn't actually looking up justin Beiber!!!! I was looking up pics of llamas.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> No I wasn't actually looking up justin Beiber!!!! I was looking up pics of llamas.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Then why did you put in Justin Beiber ? Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> That is not a llama..... That is an alpaca...... They are different ya know........ Get your animals striaght!!! LOL!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well yeah there is a difference but I looked up pics of llamas and I just assumed it was a llama!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Justin Buck Tooth Beaver


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Then why did you put in Justin Beiber ? Lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I was just kidding bout that!!! I would never look up jousting Beiber!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Justin Buck Tooth Beaver
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes, we read it the first time lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yes, we read it the first time lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


It just makes me feel good to say it.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> You mean? Just Buck Tooth Beaver's songs????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah haha  he is the feminine version of Miley Cyrus!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I was just kidding bout that!!! I would never look up jousting Beiber!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I was hoping you weren't one of those, lol I don't know why some people like him so much

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> It just makes me feel good to say it.......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Don't say it again

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Don't say it again
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


OK THEN. I WILL OBEY YOU

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> OK THEN. I WILL OBEY YOU
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I thought for sure you were going to say again.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I was hoping you weren't one of those, lol I don't know why some people like him so much
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Cause he sings and some people are missing a lil something in their lives called GOATS!!so they yearn for him instead!! It makes no since what so ever because I have a simple mind!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Cause he sings and some people are missing a lil something in their lives called GOATS!!so they yearn for him instead!! It makes no since what so ever because I have a simple mind!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Exactly! Just get some goats and stop listening to him!!! Lol!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I thought for sure you were going to say again.
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Justin buck tooth Beiber  Maybe he won't but I will for the fun of it hah

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I am eating a choclate fudge sundae from DQ


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> Exactly! Just get some goats and stop listening to him!!! Lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Wait you have listened to him!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Justin buck tooth Beiber  Maybe he won't but I will for the fun of it hah
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lol, too funny

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Wait you have listened to him!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


NO!!!!!! What are we talking about???

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> I am eating a choclate fudge sundae from DQ
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'm at home on goatspot cause it is cold and rainy outside so yeah 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I am eating a choclate fudge sundae from DQ
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


How could you ???? I LOVE DQ !!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> NO!!!!!! What are we talking about???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum[/
> 
> That you used to listen to justin Beiber!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> How could you ???? I LOVE DQ !!!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


DQ is to sweet and it hurts my stomach. Any ice cream or milk hurts my stomach so I choose to eat meat instead  haha

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> fishin816 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO!!!!!! What are we talking about???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum[/
> 
> That you used to listen to justin Beiber!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's talking !!! The one who looks up Justin Beiber !
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Click to expand...


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know!! he is a traitor!! haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> DQ is to sweet and it hurts my stomach. Any ice cream or milk hurts my stomach so I choose to eat meat instead  haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


My dad is like that.... Milk shakes and blizzards hurt his stomach....

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> My dad is like that.... Milk shakes and blizzards hurt his stomach....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


The only thing that hurts my stomach is when I eat too much ! Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I think I may be lactose and tolerate


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> No I think I may be lactose and tolerate
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


GOATS MILK!!!!

(i am not kidding either!!!!)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Isn't goat milk supposed to be better for people who have those sort of problems ? Maybe you could try that 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Here's a link 
http://www.dynamicchiropractic.com/mpacms/dc/article.php?id=38646

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah I heard that too but I really want some milk goats but my dad says once my herd starts running smoothly he will think about getting some. Cause my goats don't make a whole lot of milk and I'm using it for my baby goats.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

fishin816 said:


> I am eating a choclate fudge sundae from DQ
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lucky!! i went there last week and got a Red Velvet Blizzard ... Best thing there in my opinion

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

kenzie said:


> Lucky!! i went there last week and got a Red Velvet Blizzard ... Best thing there in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my iphone using goat forum


Really I didn't think those things would be good!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

kenzie said:


> Lucky!! i went there last week and got a Red Velvet Blizzard ... Best thing there in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my iphone using goat forum


IT IS GREAT!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

4seasonsfarm said:


> View attachment 59122
> here is another funny pic of a llama!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That is an alpaca. Desperately needs the teeth trimmed too.


----------



## COgoatLover25

ksalvagno said:


> That is an alpaca. Desperately needs the teeth trimmed too.


How do you tell the difference?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Llamas will stand about a foot to two feet taller than alpacas. Llamas have a more longer nose, llamas ears are longer, and their face is not as fuzzy. Alpacas are vice versa. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Cool  you changed your picture!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Cool  you changed your picture!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Those are my new fuzzballs. Chirpdy chirp chirp chirp

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Did you buy them or did your goat give birth??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Did you buy them or did your goat give birth??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No we got them from a hatchery

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Did you buy them or did your goat give birth??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh that's funny

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> No we got them from a hatchery
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh haha they looked like goats in the pic!! haha and I thought you were just goin insane and sayin chirp !!:') haha

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Oh haha they looked like goats in the pic!! haha and I thought you were just goin insane and sayin chirp !!:') haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


LOL!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

fishin816 said:


> IT IS GREAT!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I know i loved it!!!

Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> LOL!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Like I said earlier I have a really simple mind!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Like I said earlier I have a really simple mind!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I thought you were kidding, I guess you don't lie do you ? Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I would never lie!!! Im very honest!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> No I would never lie!!! Im very honest!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Good for you ! Honesty is the best policy 
So, how many goats do you have total ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Where'd you go ??!?! Come back !! Waaahhhhh! :'(


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Dont worry..... I am here to comfort you..... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Dont worry..... I am here to comfort you.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Go away ! Lol whatcha doin ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

WAAAAAHHHHH!!!! I am offended!!!! Not really..... 

I am researching chicken care...... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> WAAAAAHHHHH!!!! I am offended!!!! Not really.....
> 
> I am researching chicken care......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You mean to tell me you've never had chickens before ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok...now you're gone too ! Why don't people like me !!! Waahhhh!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok...now you're gone too ! Why don't people like me !!! Waahhhh!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I'm back  I went to drink apple juice  yes honesty is the best policy especially for my simple mind  haha

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I'm back  I went to drink apple juice  yes honesty is the best policy especially for my simple mind  haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


So, how many goats do you have ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

You better answer !!!! Grrrrrr


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Right now I have 10. Both of my bucklings are reserved, and I am trying to sell my black doe and get a smaller doe. Also I have reserved a doeling from a man and the doeling should be born this next week. I'll post pics of her when she is born  how bout you??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> You better answer !!!! Grrrrrr
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Gosh sorry I am a slow TYPER!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I have 9 right now, babies coming early May. Adding another Nubian with 2 bucklings by her side ! Here's pics 














Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

And her bucklings-














Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Have 26 as of now........ I will have a few more in April..... Then a few in June-July...... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Have 26 as of now........ I will have a few more in April..... Then a few in June-July......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Wow, that's a lot

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah the guy I'm getting a doeling from has around 30 does and 1 buck. Every doe usually has twins or triplets. You hardly ever see any single kids!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

here is his buck. And either one of these does ( whichever gives birth to a doeling first if they can) is gonna be the momma of my doeling. I'm really hoping for a doeling from the grey one














Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

man, i am jealous!!!!!!! Are they registered?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

The buck is. But he doesn't register his does unless he buys them registered already.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Actually the white and brown doe in the pic up there is a registered nigerian. I wouldn't register the doeling but I know she is full bred nigerian 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

You should probably register the baby anyway, just to keep it safe.


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iphone using goat forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> I win
> 
> Sent from my iphone using goat forum


You have a very one track mind, you know?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> You have a very one track mind, you know?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


VERY.......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Fun ruined!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Fun ruined!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


How so?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I was just kidding!! I went out and ate Mexican and now I'm stuffed like a turkey at thanksgiving!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I was just kidding!! I went out and ate Mexican and now I'm stuffed like a turkey at thanksgiving!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


What Mexican food place did you go to?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Mazatlan 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Never heard of it but we always go to Qdoba Mexican grill, I absolutely LOVE their Chicken Queso burrito


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I got a chicken taco salad  I have never heard of the restaurant you go to either!!!:0


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Figures , maybe someday you'll make a trip out here to CO and we'll go 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

I like La Fiesta 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Figures , maybe someday you'll make a trip out here to CO and we'll go
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Definitely  when I become a verterinarian I will fly down there and see ya!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok... Why?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

So I can see your goats and go to that Mexican restaurant with ya  haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Okay so my bucklings have pneumonia so the other day I took them to the vet and she gave them some shots. Well they just both drank 5oz!!!! please pray that they continue to improve!! also ever since she gave them that shot they have had the scours. She said I could give them kaopectate. But also please pray their scouring will stop, and they will start eating hay and grain and be healthy little goaties!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Will do  I thought this was funny








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha  guess what!!!?!?


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win


----------



## dallaskdixie

I absolutely win!!!


----------



## kenzie

No i do 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

No you don't! I do


----------



## kenzie

Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

YES!!!!! I have won!!!!


----------



## kenzie

NO!! You havnt!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

We'll I just did!


----------



## kenzie

Nope because i did!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Naw ya didn't! Sooooooooooo I guess you'll have to be fine with LOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenzie

Nope i just have to remember that i am WINNING!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's my birthday next Friday 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Happy birthday! How bout this..... I'll win for your present.


----------



## kenzie

Happy early b-day


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Sooo I win!


----------



## kenzie

Nope i winz


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

It's "win" soooooo I win!


----------



## kenzie

No me win 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Incorrect grammar so I win by disqualification! BOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE I SAY BOOM!!!


----------



## dallaskdixie

I guess everybody left.........sooooooooooo............ I sorta win!!


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win win win!!


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win again!!!!!!


----------



## dallaskdixie

And again!!!!


----------



## dallaskdixie

And again!!! No one can catch me!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> It's my birthday next Friday
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Have a happy birthday!!!!!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win win!!!!!


----------



## dallaskdixie

Oh so I'm not alone! Yay! I still win though!!


----------



## dallaskdixie

I am winning winning winning!!


----------



## dallaskdixie

I'm a winin a winin a winin!


----------



## dallaskdixie

I'm winning and alone yet again!


----------



## dallaskdixie

I'm still winning! 
-a


----------



## dallaskdixie

No your not!
-b


----------



## dallaskdixie

Oh yes I am! I AM WINNING!!!! ABSOLUTELY WINNING!!!
-a


----------



## dallaskdixie

No you're not I AM WINNING!!!!
-b


----------



## dallaskdixie

I someone out there going to challenge me for the throne?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hah and I make a come back!!! I win and it's gonna be my birthday!!! BONUS!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm the only one still up ain't i??!?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

dallaskdixie said:


> I someone out there going to challenge me for the throne?


I tat someone  haha

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## kenzie

Noope i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Me win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Yep i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I think we are the only people on here so i should win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm back again so I win!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

How is everyone today???? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

And I win!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> How is everyone today????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Good  how bout you?? I just got back from seeing my brothers wrestling tournament. It was his second time.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Good  how bout you?? I just got back from seeing my brothers wrestling tournament. It was his second time.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Coooooooooolllllllll................ Did you ever order the Onyx minerals?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm goin to tractor supplies today  cause we need more feed. I was gonna go last night but my mom started feeling bad. But I'm definitely goin today and looking for it 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I have won yet again!!


----------



## kenzie

Actaully i won


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Naw you should really stop listing to yourself it's not good for your self confidence because.........I.............have............. WON!!!!


----------



## kenzie

Now dont go in a tizzy just because i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Well you don't win so I won't be going into a tizzy


----------



## kenzie

Good... that is the first step in believing that i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

No but you know what?


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## dallaskdixie

Oh no ya don't


----------



## kenzie

dallaskdixie said:


> No but you know what?


What

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Refusal is the fist step of madness sorry your going mad!


----------



## dallaskdixie

Oh and you picked truth


----------



## kenzie

dallaskdixie said:


> Refusal is the fist step of madness sorry your going mad!


Hey i learn from the best  I WIN!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## dallaskdixie

kenzie said:


> Hey i learn from the best  I WIN!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Uh....


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Naw I do!


----------



## kenzie

Yaw i do


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## kenzie

Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

kenzie said:


> Yaw i do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That ain't a word of any sorts and I can't find that thread u were talkin about


----------



## kenzie

Its called Post pics of your goats here


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I can't find it


----------



## kenzie

PM me


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

me win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My doctor says I've completed all phases of becoming mad 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey can you give kaopectate to baby goats any time after eating?? I fed then about an hour ago can I give KO now??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't know but I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Come on CO ur supposed to know these things!!!:0


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Nope i win and sorry i dont know anything about raising baby goats!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well it's just I need to know if it's safe for a buckling who has the scours to take kaopectate a few hours after he ate!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Come on CO ur supposed to know these things!!!:0
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


The expectations are too high


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I said the same to my mom about me!!!:') haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> That is what everyone tells me!!!!  haha!! I'm not kidding!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Of course your not lol your not a goat are you?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> Of course your not lol your not a goat are you?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


YOU ARE BACK!

HELLO,HI, HOLA 

hi


----------



## kenzie

I winz


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I win


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Yep


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Of course your not lol your not a goat are you?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Actually I'm starting to think I'm growing horns!!! Oh wait!! Those were already there  haha

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Actually I'm starting to think I'm growing horns!!! Oh wait!! Those were already there  haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Bout it

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Bout what??!? hah


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Bout what??!? hah
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


You know what !! Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Goatzrule

Something random


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> You know what !! Lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Yeah I know!!








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

i win


----------



## kenzie

Nope i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeah I know!!
> View attachment 59363
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


cute goat but i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Um negative!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Speaking of negative....... I need to have my herd tested negative for CAE/CL....... 

I win by the way. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Speaking of negative....... I need to have my herd tested negative for CAE/CL.......
> 
> I win by the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I wi because my whole herd is tested Neg.


----------



## dallaskdixie

I win!


----------



## kenzie

No u dont


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Yes I just did


----------



## kenzie

No


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nopey dopey!


----------



## kenzie

Yeppy yeppy


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I LIKE PINEAPPLES: 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

(NOT REALLY!!!!) 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

How come ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

I dont know....... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like pineapples !!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I hate cheese


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

especially the one with the holes in it I don't know what kind the is


----------



## kenzie

So i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win cause yaw are goin insane!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> I hate cheese
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


You're soooo not normal !!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Goat cheese is awesome



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

So what?!? This just keeps going and going???..... Until I Win!!!! 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha  no way!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Haha yes way!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## fishin816

Technically I win!!!!


----------



## kenzie

Actually since the winner is the last person to post, i win because i am the last person to post


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Yay, I win 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kenzie

I still win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay ! Everybody loses except me !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Have no idea what you are rambling about...... Cause I win! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

BAHAHAHA I win


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## Mikesell04

Sorry folks this thread has been closed.. So DO NOT try to reply.. I REPEAT DO NOT TRY TO REPLY.... So that means I WIN!!!! 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

I want to reply...... Because I win..... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Lol, it was worth a try...  


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yes I would like to order a late pepperoni pizza with a mt. Dew. What time do you close??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Guess agin Im here and I win


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

NO I WIN! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

YES I DO! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Yep i do win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win☺ or else!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Or else what?!?


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Nope i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Bill Grogens goat was feeling fine.. Ate six red shirts off of the line.. Bill got to mad he gave em a whack.. And tied him to the railroad tracks.. Long came a train six hours late.. Poor Billy saw his aweful fate.. He gave a groan of aweful pain.. Coughed up the shirts and flagged the train.. He flagged the train...


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Nope i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## aceofspades

It's me I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

hey the doelings were born from that man I was talking about. Which one should I reserve?? I like the second one better but I wanna hear yaws opinion!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Here is a better pic of the 1st doeling.








Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

I like the second pic better too 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah they are both cute but the 2nd one is cuter 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I also like the second pic!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

The man said they both have blue eyes!!! yay!!! I like the second picture best too


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Aww I want a blue eyed baby so bad.. Are you taking here as a bottle baby or do you have to wait till she is weaned?


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I am waiting til she is weaned  why don't you buy a blue eyed baby??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

That's gonna be a long hard wait.. Oh and trust me I would buy one, but the hubby has put his foot down.. Especially since we just had 5 girl babies.. By next year that will be a lot of babies with 7 does getting bred.. I'm just crossing my fingers I'll get a blue eyed next season 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well do you have nigerian in your herd?? Cause if you don't you won't be able to get blue eyes babies 






here is a pic of my two blue eyed Nigerians  but sadly their growth got stunted, but the brown one looks like he is getting a lil taller 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

All of mine are pygmy/nd so I guess I got a 50/50 chance??


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

Mikesell04 said:


> All of mine are pygmy/nd so I guess I got a 50/50 chance??
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


It can happen....... But it is unlikely. Do you have any blue eyed goats already? If not...... You wont get blue eys.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

fishin816 said:


> It can happen....... But it is unlikely. Do you have any blue eyed goats already? If not...... You wont get blue eys.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Unfortunately no blue eyes now.. I would really like to get another Buck just to mix things up a bit.. I think I will start looking for a blue eyed boy.. Then I'll just have to get the man if the house on board  It might take a bit of begging, but he will eventually give in.. Lol

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

Mikesell04 said:


> Unfortunately no blue eyes now.. I would really like to get another Buck just to mix things up a bit.. I think I will start looking for a blue eyed boy.. Then I'll just have to get the man if the house on board  It might take a bit of begging, but he will eventually give in.. Lol
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


You have no chances of blue eys now, but if you get a buck......... Then you have 50/50 chances with all your bredings.

I have a blue eyed nigerian buck for sale. If you are close enough???

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha  yeah where do you live?? I know a lady who has three blue eyed bucks for sale. They were where I got my blue eyed buck from except they are full grown and no growth stunt. I should have just stuck to my original plan to get her tri colored big buck but I saw the brown one. I should always just stick to my plans :/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

fishin816 said:


> You have no chances of blue eys now, but if you get a buck......... Then you have 50/50 chances with all your bredings.
> 
> I have a blue eyed nigerian buck for sale. If you are close enough???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'm in North Central Arkansas, where are you?? How much are you wanting for your buck??

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

here are her bucks for sale. The one in the last pic is the one I was gonna get, and the one in the second pic is the 3rd pics son 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Mikesell04 said:


> I'm in North Central Arkansas, where are you?? How much are you wanting for your buck??
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


Oh the lady lives close to South Carolina :/ she was asking $50 a piece.

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Mikesell04 said:


> I'm in North Central Arkansas, where are you?? How much are you wanting for your buck??
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


I am in Southern Illinois. I am asking $400. He has great bloodlines and is a proven herd sire.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

Oh wow that's a good price.. To bad I'm not closer... I really like the last two tri colored bucks.. I'm guessing they are not registered at that price?? That doesn't really matter to me, as none of my herd is registered..


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Gosh!! I wish there was more people on here from North Carolina 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

fishin816 said:


> I am in Southern Illinois. I am asking $400. He has great bloodlines and is a proven herd sire.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That's a little to far for me 

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

Mikesell04 said:


> Oh wow that's a good price.. To bad I'm not closer... I really like the last two tri colored bucks.. I'm guessing they are not registered at that price?? That doesn't really matter to me, as none of my herd is registered..
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


That is actually not a good price. If those goats are not registered, and have no pedigree, they need to be wetherd. And there might be health problems if they are so small.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Mikesell04 said:


> That's a little to far for me
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


I can meet you somewhere in the middle?????

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Mikesell04 said:


> Oh wow that's a good price.. To bad I'm not closer... I really like the last two tri colored bucks.. I'm guessing they are not registered at that price?? That doesn't really matter to me, as none of my herd is registered..
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


Actually the one I was gonna get is registered but she has no proof. The first pic, his father is registered 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> That is actually not a good price. If those goats are not registered, and have no pedigree, they need to be wetherd. And there might be health problems if they are so small.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well they are very good wethers and good sizes  bigger than my pygmy buck and longer. I would buy her tri colored buck that I was gonna get but she lives 2 1/2 hours from me and is not willing to meet me half way :/

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sorry I ment good breeders not wethers!!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

fishin816 said:


> That is actually not a good price. If those goats are not registered, and have no pedigree, they need to be wetherd. And there might be health problems if they are so small.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I totally get what ur saying here.. I paid $250 for all 4 of my pygmy/nd locally.. I basically raise for pets and brush eaters.. So honestly registered doesn't matter to me.. As far as meeting half way.. It will take me a while to talk the hubby into any new goats.. Do you have a picture of this buck..

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

Mikesell04 said:


> I totally get what ur saying here.. I paid $250 for all 4 of my pygmy/nd locally.. I basically raise for pets and brush eaters.. So honestly registered doesn't matter to me.. As far as meeting half way.. It will take me a while to talk the hubby into any new goats.. Do you have a picture of this buck..
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


www.cadeslilfarm.com

Beaudroux on the Buck Page


----------



## fishin816

Mikesell04 said:


> I totally get what ur saying here.. I paid $250 for all 4 of my pygmy/nd locally.. I basically raise for pets and brush eaters.. So honestly registered doesn't matter to me.. As far as meeting half way.. It will take me a while to talk the hubby into any new goats.. Do you have a picture of this buck..
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


I was just worried about the health of the animal if they are priced real low........


----------



## Mikesell04

fishin816 said:


> I was just worried about the health of the animal if they are priced real low........


Right, I see what your saying.. I almost wish I hadn't asked for a pic.. Because of course now I want him...  I like his coloring a lot, he would really mix things up too as my buck now is black, he would give me more variety with the color I think?!? I'll show him to my hubby tonight.. Thx..
Oh and btw we drove all the way to Illinois for his dog, so that could go in my favor.. Lol

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> I was just worried about the health of the animal if they are priced real low........


Yes I get concerned about that to but she loves her goats and they are in great health. She has some of the prettiest bucks and does!!!:0 at first she was selling them for higher prices but she has to many bucks and just needs to get rid of some. She also has a registered herd sire who I really wanted but was to expensive for me.

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yes I get concerned about that to but she loves her goats and they are in great health. She has some of the prettiest bucks and does!!!:0 at first she was selling them for higher prices but she has to many bucks and just needs to get rid of some. She also has a registered herd sire who I really wanted but was to expensive for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Ok then! If the goats are in great health! I dont see why not!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Mikesell04 said:


> Right, I see what your saying.. I almost wish I hadn't asked for a pic.. Because of course now I want him...  I like his coloring a lot, he would really mix things up too as my buck now is black, he would give me more variety with the color I think?!? I'll show him to my hubby tonight.. Thx..
> Oh and btw we drove all the way to Illinois for his dog, so that could go in my favor.. Lol
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


Just to let you know blue eyes are a dominant gene so if you get a blue eyes buck he will produce a lot of blue eyed babies 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Just to let you know blue eyes are a dominant gene so if you get a blue eyes buck he will produce a lot of blue eyed babies
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Lets see....... Beaudroux has produced me 99% blue eyed babies. He has given me one brown eyed kid. The rest have been blue!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> Ok then! If the goats are in great health! I dont see why not!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Cause my dad and mom still don't want me bringing in any other goats right now except for that doeling. Cause I brought in a buck one time and he seemed healthy but ended up being sick and got coccidia!! If made me sad for the buck, angry at me for bringing him in, and also mad myself that I had another goat die. My mentor thinks he was sick the whole time and I just didn't know. My dad would like to get rid of my herd sire I have now, but he is the sweetest buck and throws off really sweet kids  and if I had a car I would ride up there and get her buck.

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> Lets see....... Beaudroux has produced me 99% blue eyed babies. He has given me one brown eyed kid. The rest have been blue!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah the lady with those bucks had 11 kids. 10 boys and 1 girl all had blue eyes!!!:0

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeah the lady with those bucks had 11 kids. 10 boys and 1 girl all had blue eyes!!!:0
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


But all the bucks he has bred have been blue eyed........ The one with brown eyes had a brown eyed mom...... Sooo..........

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> But all the bucks he has bred have been blue eyed........ The one with brown eyes had a brown eyed mom...... Sooo..........
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh well most of the ladies does are brown eyed and she had all blue eyes kids. They were so beautiful 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok so the manometer getting my doeling from had this really gorgeous buckling!!!:0 prettiest I've ever seen!!






he has blue eyes also 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

MOONSPOTS AND BLUE EYES IN ONE PACKAGE! IF HE HAD A GOOD PEDIGREE AND I WASNT RETAINING AND BUYING ANOTHER BUCK THIS YEAR...... I WOULD FIGHT FOR HIM (Just kidding! Lol!) 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

fishin816 said:


> MOONSPOTS AND BLUE EYES IN ONE PACKAGE! IF HE HAD A GOOD PEDIGREE AND I WASNT RETAINING AND BUYING ANOTHER BUCK THIS YEAR...... I WOULD FIGHT FOR HIM (Just kidding! Lol!)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Agreed, he is gorgeous!! I really need a lighter color!!
Question I know a lot of ppl say coloring of parents don't matter, and they can throw any color?? Is this true, everyone of my babies this year were either the same color as mom or dad..

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

Mikesell04 said:


> Agreed, he is gorgeous!! I really need a lighter color!!
> Question I know a lot of ppl say coloring of parents don't matter, and they can throw any color?? Is this true, everyone of my babies this year were either the same color as mom or dad..
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


Nope, they can be the color of any goat in their bloodline. I have one doe that looks EXACTLY like her granddam!














It doesnt show my doe to well....... But they look just alike, so they can be like any goats in their pedigree.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

fishin816 said:


> Nope, they can be the color of any goat in their bloodline. I have one doe that looks EXACTLY like her granddam!
> View attachment 59595
> View attachment 59596
> 
> 
> It doesnt show my doe to well....... But they look just alike, so they can be like any goats in their pedigree.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Ok that's what I heard, I guess I just got lucky this time, or not depends on how ya look at it.. I'm just glad they are all healthy, but I would like a variety of color next season..

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

Mikesell04 said:


> Ok that's what I heard, I guess I just got lucky this time, or not depends on how ya look at it.. I'm just glad they are all healthy, but I would like a variety of color next season..
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


So are you interested in Beaudroux?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

fishin816 said:


> So are you interested in Beaudroux?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I am interested if the man says I can get him?? But if you have anyone else interested in him don't save him on my account because if I can buy him it will be weeks before I could make the trip..

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Mikesell04

I should be able to let you know for sure within a couple days..


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

Mikesell04 said:


> I am interested if the man says I can get him?? But if you have anyone else interested in him don't save him on my account because if I can buy him it will be weeks before I could make the trip..
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


What man? It is me that is selling him....... No one else has made a reservation for him yet......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

fishin816 said:


> What man? It is me that is selling him....... No one else has made a reservation for him yet......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lol, "The Man" meaning my husband.. He does not really want me to get anymore goats right now..

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## fishin816

Mikesell04 said:


> Lol, "The Man" meaning my husband.. He does not really want me to get anymore goats right now..
> 
> TheRockinFunFarm


LOL!!!!!!!!!!! I think you can talk him into it!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04

fishin816 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!! I think you can talk him into it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Hehehe, I'm sure gonna try.. But with the distance, I'm not getting my hopes up... I can hear him now, "we are not driving hours for a goat".. The goats are pretty much my thing, not his?!? So we'll see...

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> MOONSPOTS AND BLUE EYES IN ONE PACKAGE! IF HE HAD A GOOD PEDIGREE AND I WASNT RETAINING AND BUYING ANOTHER BUCK THIS YEAR...... I WOULD FIGHT FOR HIM (Just kidding! Lol!)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No his dam isn't registered  but he is gorgeous!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

One track minds are not winners



Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Since this is the last person to post here wins , i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You two are at it again!! Ugh!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## kenzie

Yup


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

NOPE


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## crzybowhntr

Boogers?


----------



## COgoatLover25

What??????


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My name is Julio Ricardo  como te llamas??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> My name is Julio Ricardo  como te llamas??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Where did you get that name from?????

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I just made it up!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

That is what I suspected! I am physic you know! (NOT REALLY!!! Rofl! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> That is what I suspected! I am physic you know! (NOT REALLY!!! Rofl!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


No seriously I think I might be psychic!!!:0

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

fishin816 said:


> YOU ARE BACK!
> 
> HELLO,HI, HOLA
> 
> hi


Yea  I was back.. now im back again winning!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm back too but ya know no one cares!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow that hurts!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Wow that hurts!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Just kidding, glad you're here Malory. I bet you don't even remember my name!


----------



## COgoatLover25

COgoatLover25 said:


> Just kidding, glad you're here Malory. I bet you don't even remember my name!


You don't!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> You don't!


Yes I do your name is Sydney  I have a good brain at remembering peoples names!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yes I do your name is Sydney  I have a good brain at remembering peoples names!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You disappoint me on so many levels! It's Lindsey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> You disappoint me on so many levels! It's Lindsey


Oh than I misread it then!!!:0 sorry!! When u told me your name I thought you said Sydney!! now I feel really bad!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Oh than I misread it then!!!:0 sorry!! When u told me your name I thought you said Sydney!! now I feel really bad!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


You should! Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha  well since you put it like that I'm not!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm biting my fingernails till May, I want my Nubians to have their babies soon!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I hope they have them soon!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, otherwise I won't have any fingernails left lol what about you, got any upcoming babies?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No. Unless I have this really tiny doe that is pregnant, but I hope not cause she is a stunted!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Also I have this doe that is possibly pregnant. And if she is she is around 2 1/2 months.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I have four does pregnant. Sweetie is having three 100% without a doubt. She is HUGE! She is due in April (the week of my B-day!) 

Cocoa is probably having one (PLEASE COCOA!!!! I NEED A DOE FROM YOU!!!) 

Starry is probably only having one (STARRY! THAT ONE HAS GOT TO BE A DOE FOR ME!) 

Swissy is probably only having one (THAT ONE HAS GOT TO BE A DOE!) 

I need to keep kids from them because their conformation is so awesome. And the buck they are bred to is even more awesome. I pray they all have does for me! 



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well my birthday is tomorrow!!!! And if my goats keep running smoothly ill probably get some more does this summer to breed but I need to buy from a breeder or at least check the whole herd for sicknesses and stuff. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I have four does pregnant. Sweetie is having three 100% without a doubt. She is HUGE! She is due in April (the week of my B-day!)
> 
> Cocoa is probably having one (PLEASE COCOA!!!! I NEED A DOE FROM YOU!!!)
> 
> Starry is probably only having one (STARRY! THAT ONE HAS GOT TO BE A DOE FOR ME!)
> 
> Swissy is probably only having one (THAT ONE HAS GOT TO BE A DOE!)
> 
> I need to keep kids from them because their conformation is so awesome. And the buck they are bred to is even more awesome. I pray they all have does for me!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You should give them apple cider vinegar every day, I heard it helps them have does .

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well my birthday is tomorrow!!!! And if my goats keep running smoothly ill probably get some more does this summer to breed but I need to buy from a breeder or at least check the whole herd for sicknesses and stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Yay!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> You should give them apple cider vinegar every day, I heard it helps them have does .
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


That is an old wives tale. Dont think I havent already tried it though&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yay!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I know!! I'm so excited!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> I know!! I'm so excited!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Happy Be-Earlied B-Day!!!! Lol!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha thanks  


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> That is an old wives tale. Dont think I havent already tried it though&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Does it work ? I've also heard its not dependable

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Cade, what would you sell a unregistered 3 year old nubian doe for? She is bred to a Reg. buck and she is out of Reg stock.


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey Cade, what would you sell a unregistered 3 year old nubian doe for? She is bred to a Reg. buck and she is out of Reg stock.
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


How are milk records? How much does she produce? I would sell her for probably $150-$200. I would stay in the $150 range because she is not registered. But if she does milk well I would go with the $200 range.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

And her kids wont be registered....... I would go with $200 because she is bred 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That sounds like a good price 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Yeah, I think $200 would be your beat bet to sell her 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok so my bucklings last week had pneumonia. I took them to the vet and they got better. Now they both have the same symptoms and the white one is starting to get some greenish softer poop. A few days ago he had diarrhea and I treated him with kaopectate and now he is starting to get it back. One person told me to get long laying penicillin and give 1cc and then skip a day and then give him a second dose. Then my friend Told me to give LA200 and give electrolytes. Which would you guys treat them with?? By the way he will be 4 weeks tomorrow.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok so my bucklings last week had pneumonia. I took them to the vet and they got better. Now they both have the same symptoms and the white one is starting to get some greenish softer poop. A few days ago he had diarrhea and I treated him with kaopectate and now he is starting to get it back. One person told me to get long laying penicillin and give 1cc and then skip a day and then give him a second dose. Then my friend Told me to give LA200 and give electrolytes. Which would you guys treat them with?? By the way he will be 4 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Give him electrolytes, keep him hydrated. I would worm him and give him a cocci treatmemt. Baycox (Toltrazuil) for cocci and Valbazen, Cydectin, or Ivermectin for worms. Make sure you keep him very hydrated, you can give him electrolytes and salt.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well it's not diarrhea but just getting a little soft. He is only 4 weeks old. Would all that hurt him?? Or weaken his immune system?? By the way he will only eat about 5 1/2 oz every 8 hours.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Hum........ Well...... Keep him on the penicellin for five days. Give him electrolytes and salt to keep him hydtrated. 

I really dont know what the penecillin is for. Meaning, why would they want you to give him that? It is too keep him from getting infection. I would give him one dose of toltrazuil, and keep him on electrolytes and salt. You can also give him baking soda and apple cider vinegar. So one dose of toltr........ Electroltyes for two weeks I guess? And free choice salt 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Probios might also help. You can give him that or some honey as a probiotic 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Yeah, I think $200 would be your beat bet to sell her
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah, that's what I priced her at. People coming to look at her tomorrow so cross your fingers for me!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> Probios might also help. You can give him that or some honey as a probiotic
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Ok so my vet called me back, and she suggested the LA200 and electrolytes. I got the electrolytes but am getting the LA200 tomorrow cause the store I can get it from closed already. How much honey can I give him?? Also can I add the electrolytes to their milk??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok so my vet called me back, and she suggested the LA200 and electrolytes. I got the electrolytes but am getting the LA200 tomorrow cause the store I can get it from closed already. How much honey can I give him?? Also can I add the electrolytes to their milk??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I wouldn't put the electrolytes in his milk. I would mix it with water and put the water in the syringe and squirt it down him. I have never had experience with LA200. But I am not gonna go against what your vet says, so do what she says. I would still give him a dose of toltrazuli though.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

fishin816 said:


> I wouldn't put the electrolytes in his milk. I would mix it with water and put the water in the syringe and squirt it down him. I have never had experience with LA200. But I am not gonna go against what your vet says, so do what she says. I would still give him a dose of toltrazuli though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I would give him a tablespoon of honey in his milk twice daily.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok thank you soo much!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

My goats were born on Sunday!!!
By the way, I win 


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Cool please post pics!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

FallenLeavesGoats said:


> My goats were born on Sunday!!!
> By the way, I win
> 
> By:
> Fallen Leaves
> "A Goat Farm"
> Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


And you haven't posted pictures yet!


----------



## dallaskdixie

Hey y'all guess WHAT!!! I have FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenzie

Whats your news dallas?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

We'll do you want the boring part or the good part?


----------



## kenzie

Either one


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

We'll my phone is dead and you wanna know the good part that's excitin?


----------



## kenzie

What


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I.................win..............win................win win win!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenzie

Sorry but i win
-a


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I.................WIN..............WIN................WIN WIN WIN!!!!!!!! And win yet again! BOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE I SAY BOOOOOOM!!!!


----------



## kenzie

BANG GOES THE FIREWORKS,BANG I SAY!!!!!!!
I WIN


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

More like BANG BANG BANG BANG BANG so I'm sorry but you're disqualified


----------



## kenzie

Nope i am da winner!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Well I didn't know that one track minds could do what I just did or reply like you did sooooo I guess we're a little smarter than some "one track minds" are. I don't know and maybe this is just me but we aren't "one track minds" cause I don't think some people realize it but this is a thread were you're SUPPOSED to say I win all the time sooooooo btw I DEFINITELY WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenzie

I still win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Naw I do!!!


----------



## kenzie

Sorry but i do


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

I shall win but I've gtg to sleep- soccer game at 7:30 in the morning tomorrow why don't they just spell tomorrow tomarrow cause it just looks better that way I win!


----------



## kenzie

Good night but i still win good luck tomorrow!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Plop goes the potato I said plop!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Hahaha but i still win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

But it's my birthday!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> but it's my birthday!!!
> 
> sent from my ipod touch using goat forum


happy birthday to you! Happy birthday dear malory, happy birthday tooooooo yoooouuuu!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Thanks you guys but does anybody know a lot of health care about donkeys an horses?? I need help!! My donkey got into the feed room!! He te a lot of sweet feed and I don't know what else she ate that was in there. The goats got in there too but are acting fine, but my donkey acts like she is sick!!! She doesn't want to drink water or eat hay. And she will only walk around a lil bit. Please, please help!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Thanks you guys but does anybody know a lot of health care about donkeys an horses?? I need help!! My donkey got into the feed room!! He te a lot of sweet feed and I don't know what else she ate that was in there. The goats got in there too but are acting fine, but my donkey acts like she is sick!!! She doesn't want to drink water or eat hay. And she will only walk around a lil bit. Please, please help!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


She is at risk of colic, you need to keep her on her feet. I would call your vet immediately.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

What are the symptoms of colic?? She is on standing up but just not moving around much.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

heres a link

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...slUqP2d23MXjT_o8QHygThg&bvm=bv.62922401,d.b2I


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok she is showing a few signs. Is there anything I could give her?? My supply store is closed right now, but is there anything I could give her?? Because I don't know if my vet even comes out and does stuff at night!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

These are the signs she is showing. Dullness and lack of eating. But her poop that I have seen looks fresh, and I haven't checked her gums. Her stomach is making some sounds though.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Is colic fatal?? If so how long can she live??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> These are the signs she is showing. Dullness and lack of eating. But her poop that I have seen looks fresh, and I haven't checked her gums. Her stomach is making some sounds though.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I would just keep an eye on her and call your vet first thing in the morning


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I would just keep an eye on her and call your vet first thing in the morning


Can colic kill her??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Is colic fatal?? If so how long can she live??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


It can be, just don't let her roll .


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

She isn't rolling. Can donkeys get over it by themselves?? What medicines can I give her to help the pain??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't really know, but last time one of our horses began to colic from getting in the feed room the vet gave him some banamine . I don't know how much but I imagine it says on the tube.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok I will try to get it in the morning if she is still feeling bad. Hopefully her stomach is just upset but I'm goin to contact my vet ASAP in the morning!!! And please pray for her!! She means sooo much to me!!! I couldn't bear to see her go :'( but I just went and checked in her. She doesn't have and red gums, but she was laying down and it looked liked she had been rolling.
But she didn't roll I front of me so I didn't actually witness it. So I got her to stand back up. And she will sniff the hay and act like she is goin to eat is but doesn't.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok I just went and checked on her, and she is making a lil bit of progress. When I opened the gate she stood up on her own. And she is walking around more and seems more interested in life. I think she has drunk some water but I don't know for sure. I have this youth thing I have to go to. My dad said he could pick up some meds from tractor supply if I write him a list. Will banamine hurt her if I still give it to her?? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

By the way you said it was in a tube. So I'm guessing you can get it in a store, right?? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok I just went and checked on her, and she is making a lil bit of progress. When I opened the gate she stood up on her own. And she is walking around more and seems more interested in life. I think she has drunk some water but I don't know for sure. I have this youth thing I have to go to. My dad said he could pick up some meds from tractor supply if I write him a list. Will banamine hurt her if I still give it to her??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Banamine should not hurt her but if you think she is feeling better it is probably better to let her continue to work it out. It is just a painkiller for animals.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> By the way you said it was in a tube. So I'm guessing you can get it in a store, right??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I think so , but you might have to ask your vet for it

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok my donkey is doin soo much better  she is eating hay and drinking water. She is more active but I'm still keeping a good eye on her 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

Do not give banamine to your donkey in a shot...that can kill her. She can have orally only. Colic absolutely can kill. As long as she is eating and drinking and pooping you're ok...

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok my donkey is doin soo much better  she is eating hay and drinking water. She is more active but I'm still keeping a good eye on her
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Ok, i wouldn't give her any banamine sounds like she is good

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Sorry about the delay; I've been a bit busy... Here's a picture of the wether. I don't have one of the doe yet.








By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

and... I win 


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

kccjer said:


> Do not give banamine to your donkey in a shot...that can kill her. She can have orally only. Colic absolutely can kill. As long as she is eating and drinking and pooping you're ok...
> 
> Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


Yeah sorry I don't know why I said shot. I have seen her drink a lil bit and my dad said he saw her eating hay. I have her in a seperate stall so I can see if she is pooping. I haven't seen her poop but she has peed several of times.

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

FallenLeavesGoats said:


> Sorry about the delay; I've been a bit busy... Here's a picture of the wether. I don't have one of the doe yet.
> View attachment 60304
> 
> 
> By:
> Fallen Leaves
> "A Goat Farm"
> Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


It is soooooooo cute love the colors!!!!!
But i still win

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## kenzie

Nope i do


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Hi everyone! By the way 


I WIN! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Fern pooped!!!! yay poop!!!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Fern pooped!!!! yay poop!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


*mouth drops*

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I think she had colic. Well she looked like she was doin better but I couldn't see her pooping!! then finally she pooped!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well I think she had colic. Well she looked like she was doin better but I couldn't see her pooping!! then finally she pooped!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Yeah , good, make sure she's pooping pretty regular

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It looks like she pooped twice!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> It looks like she pooped twice!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Good, keep an eye on her though

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> It looks like she pooped twice!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


*mouth drops again*

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Good, keep an eye on her though
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I will  ok soo I finally got some LA200 for the bucklings today cause I was a little concerned about giving them the other stuff. How much cc should I give each buckling??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> I will  ok soo I finally got some LA200 for the bucklings today cause I was a little concerned about giving them the other stuff. How much cc should I give each buckling??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I cant help you with that....... I have never used it......

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> I cant help you with that....... I have never used it......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Ah man!!! but I just checked on my donk again and she is eating hay, drinking water, and using the bathroom

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

By the way my bucklings feel over 5 pounds, and they are 4 weeks old 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yep cause I win and the only winner is me cause if you win and I don't win I won't let any of yaw win anymore and that would make me a winner and yaw not winners but if yaw did win the winnings would. Not be completely won. Winning is for losers and winners but winners r gonna lose but most time win so tht makes me a winner and a loser 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yep cause I win and the only winner is me cause if you win and I don't win I won't let any of yaw win anymore and that would make me a winner and yaw not winners but if yaw did win the winnings would. Not be completely won. Winning is for losers and winners but winners r gonna lose but most time win so tht makes me a winner and a loser
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Whatever you just said I win

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Did you not just read my last post??!?!!?!?:0


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Did you not just read my last post??!?!!?!?:0
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes but I win because I sold a goat today!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I have two bucklings reserved by this man and those are my first customers so I win!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

How's Donkey doing?



Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

My donkeys are going back to their old owner. He lives about three miles from me so I can see them any time. But my donks are doing good. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I was talking to Malory


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I was talking to Malory
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I know. I was just telling you how my guys were

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haga my donkey is doin good like a lot better!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

EMOJI WAR!!!!! CHARGE!!!!! Lol! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Don't even try!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Here is a good pic of the doeling I'm gonna get  I'm gonna name her paisley 








Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

fishin816 said:


> EMOJI WAR!!!!! CHARGE!!!!! Lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh its on!!!! Btw i love the name paisley and the doeling is a cutie!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Thanks but in warning ya you might wanna back away now 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

My donkeys are going tomorrow. My baby donkeys name is Paisley......... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

CHARGE!!!!!!!! WHAT IS HAPPENING???? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

it's an army of Muslims that have beast in their. Army and immortal death and will not be defeated until rob pays millions if dollars. If not the army will kill him 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sorry my stupid iPod took out all the emojis!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

And it won't let me add any emojis 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh wait never mind  they are there again 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I still win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## thibodeaux

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well it's just I need to know if it's safe for a buckling who has the scours to take kaopectate a few hours after he ate!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I won't, but I'm not a expert.. I have 2 twin goats right now who's 3 weeks old and a baby lamb and I just give them milk now older I give food and water a long with milk...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## thibodeaux

thibodeaux said:


> I won't, but I'm not a expert.. I have 2 twin goats right now who's 3 weeks old and a baby lamb and I just give them milk now older I give food and water a long with milk...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Goat Forum mobile app


I would call a vet are bring him in, my little buck Mason had to have medicine from the vet and when he's sister (Madison) after a few day's it went away.. My little lamb Madelyn never had that happen... Sorry not much help, I go straight to the vet lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Sorry my stupid iPod took out all the emojis!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


CRIES!!!! It is WAY TOO scary!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

thibodeaux said:


> I would call a vet are bring him in, my little buck Mason had to have medicine from the vet and when he's sister (Madison) after a few day's it went away.. My little lamb Madelyn never had that happen... Sorry not much help, I go straight to the vet lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Goat Forum mobile app


His soft poop stop after a day. An I gave him a lil kaopectate and he did good with it. But I would do it 30 minutes before his feeding or a few hours afterward.

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> CRIES!!!! It is WAY TOO scary!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah so that is why I win 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

here is another pic o paisley 

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Cutie!!! But i still win☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

How was your day??!? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> How was your day??!?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Mine was great because I WIN!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha well get used to losing!!! cause you are losing now!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

No I win!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha well get used to losing!!! cause you are losing now!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Nope I'm a winner 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I think everyone is a winner but some just like to win more than others so that is me 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I WIN!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I WIN!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Nope, you belong on the chat thread lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wait there is a chat thread!!!:O


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Wait there is a chat thread!!!:O
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


You didn't know that!?!? Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No!!!!!!!:O or else I would've been on it!!! haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> No!!!!!!!:O or else I would've been on it!!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh , that's right you do like to talk a lot!! Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha  how did you ever guess?!?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha  how did you ever guess?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lets just say it wasn't a guess lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Apache says hello!








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Apache says hello!
> View attachment 60665
> 
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Hello!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hello! And I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Na, I win 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

My donkeys are gone...... 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> My donkeys are gone......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


What'd you do with them?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Their old owner came back to get them. I can make room for my new buck now!!!!!! Eeeeek! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Their old owner came back to get them. I can make room for my new buck now!!!!!! Eeeeek!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh, so you're happy then?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey  everyone!!!! Gotta make that $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$  haha jk


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh, so you're happy then?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Yeah. I was never sad! Gosh you disappoint me! LOL

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Yeah. I was never sad! Gosh you disappoint me! LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Hey  everyone!!!! Gotta make that $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$  haha jk
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Did you sell something??

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I still win yall


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

kenzie said:


> I still win yall
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


No no no. I win

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Yea yea yea i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Me win
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


No. I win

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

you lied because i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Did you sell something??
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


No I was just randomly sayin that!!! haha

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> No I was just randomly sayin that!!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That's weird so I win haha, how's your goats doing?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

They are doin good!! but how do you wean a bottle baby?? They nibble on grass and hay but never eat it!! And I let them have free hay choice 24/7 and they only nibble!! And they are almost 5weeks!!!!:O


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> They are doin good!! but how do you wean a bottle baby?? They nibble on grass and hay but never eat it!! And I let them have free hay choice 24/7 and they only nibble!! And they are almost 5weeks!!!!:O
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I'm actually having a time trying to wean my dam raised doeling! She's chewing her cud though. Are yours ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I think they are or grinding their teeth One or the other but I think they chew their cud.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Is anybody else goin to reply??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Is anybody else goin to reply??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh no you don't!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Oh no you don't!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Says who?!?!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Says me!!!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Nope i win says me


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha  no I win!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm back! And I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I win cause you weren't here 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win!!!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Noi win 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope not happenin


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Boom goes the dynomite
I said BOOM
I WIN!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

so! im back again and im also winning again


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> so! im back again and im also winning again


You are back! how you are you doing? BESIDES LOSING !!


----------



## goatygirl

I fine cause I am winning


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok so my doeling I was reserving ended up being a buckling. The man has raised goats for 34 years and never made that mistake before. So he had a friends with 8 doelings and refered me to him. I ended up picking out this gal who is a week old 
























I apologize for my facial excretions.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*expresions


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like that doeling better than the last one 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

So do I 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> So do I
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Is that you holding her in the first pic?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

He but I look funny!! and in tryin to talk at the same time.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*yeah


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I am the one in the green


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> You are back! how you are you doing? BESIDES LOSING !!


Im doing great! Because im winning  and I just built this! How r u??

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It looks great!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> He but I look funny!! and in tryin to talk at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


You look pretty , it's nice to see a face connected with a name lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Thank you  an my friend in the pink is Mary 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

How's your goats doing?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You talking to me?? Well if you are than my goats are doin snazzy!! except they still aren't weaned but the white one is making a lot of progress and eating a good amount of grass how is yours doin??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> You talking to me?? Well if you are than my goats are doin snazzy!! except they still aren't weaned but the white one is making a lot of progress and eating a good amount of grass how is yours doin??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I was asking anyone who would answer lol mine are doing just great except the doeling still won't wean ugh. Have you got your new doeling home yet?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## aceofspades

I'm back and I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

aceofspades said:


> I'm back and I win


I'm here and I win

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> I was asking anyone who would answer lol mine are doing just great except the doeling still won't wean ugh. Have you got your new doeling home yet?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


No she is only a week old!!:O but she is so big and thick for bein only a week!! that is good but she is Nigerian!! I saw her daddy and momma. Her momma is actually I'm the picture with her  I can't wait to get that doeling though!! no offense but I can't wait until these bucklings are weaned an sold. Yes ill miss em a lil but it will be such a relief!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> No she is only a week old!!:O but she is so big and thick for bein only a week!! that is good but she is Nigerian!! I saw her daddy and momma. Her momma is actually I'm the picture with her  I can't wait to get that doeling though!! no offense but I can't wait until these bucklings are weaned an sold. Yes ill miss em a lil but it will be such a relief!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Yeah I imagine the bucklings are a handful lol so will the doeling be registered?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I win!


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No but I don't care about registering right now. I think all his does could have been registered or are registered. One he could've gotten papers on but never did. His buck is super sweet though!!!! his buck was letting me pet him and he was just having a ball!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> No but I don't care about registering right now. I think all his does could have been registered or are registered. One he could've gotten papers on but never did. His buck is super sweet though!!!! his buck was letting me pet him and he was just having a ball!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


She's soooooo pretty anyway

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know!! I can't wait til I can breed her!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, I wonder what colors she'll throw


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Probably tri colored or browns cause I have a black buck  but as sad as this sounds I might get rid of him an get a Nigerian buck :'(


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey, since you're getting more into Nigerians you could milk them !!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My goats don't produce enough to drink :/


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> My goats don't produce enough to drink :/
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Even after their kids are weaned?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah they barely make any milk:/


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeah they barely make any milk:/
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh well, you'll just HAVE to get some Nubians then lol


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh well, you'll just HAVE to get some Nubians then lol


Actually&#8230; Nubians dont produce as much as alpines, saanes, lamanchas, obers and sables do. Sooo&#8230; any of those would be better for milking than nubians.&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Actually&#8230; Nubians dont produce as much as alpines, saanes, lamanchas, obers and sables do. Sooo&#8230; any of those would be better for milking than nubians.&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well, in my opinion the milk while in not as large quantities as other breeds has a great creamy taste


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah don't Nubians milk have the higher butterfat??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeah don't Nubians milk have the higher butterfat??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Yes, I believe they say Nubians are the Jerseys of the goat world lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha phew ::wipes sweat off forehead:: I told this woman earlier that and I was just making sure  


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha phew ::wipes sweat off forehead:: I told this woman earlier that and I was just making sure
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


haha:crazy:


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeah don't Nubians milk have the higher butterfat??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Not nearly as high as nigies. Nigies have 6-8% butterfat while nubians have 3-4% butterfat

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

COgoatLover25 said:


> Yes, I believe they say Nubians are the Jerseys of the goat world lol


I think that Nigerians have a little higher butterfat, so I think Nigerians are the jerseys of the cow world.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I feel like everyone has gotten off track with the whole "last post" game lol


----------



## fishin816

canyontrailgoats said:


> I feel like everyone has gotten off track with the whole "last post" game lol


This game is pretty much a second Chat Thread

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hah pretty much 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

The only thing is, nubians give more milk than Nigerians so shouldn't u get more butterfat from a nubian even if the Nigerians percentages are higher?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatygirl said:


> I think that Nigerians have a little higher butterfat, so I think Nigerians are the jerseys of the cow world.


I read it in several books sooooooo I'M RIGHT! lol


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I read it in several books sooooooo I'M RIGHT! lol


Nigies have higher butterfat, saanens are the holsteins of the goat world, nubians are the jerseys, nigies are the mini jerseys of the goat world!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Nigies have higher butterfat, saanens are the holsteins of the goat world, nubians are the jerseys, nigies are the mini jerseys of the goat world!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well said ! lol now... back on the main subject... I WIN!!!!!:fireworks::fireworks:


----------



## goatlady1314

no you lost! i won.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> no you lost! i won.


Since when! Boom baby!!!!!:stars::stars::stars::stars::stars:


----------



## fishin816

What are you all talking about?!?!? I WIN!!!!!!!! :stars::wahoo:arty::balloons::balloons:


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> What are you all talking about?!?!? I WIN!!!!!!!! :stars::wahoo:arty::balloons::balloons:


Whatever! :fireworks::fireworks::fireworks::fireworks::fireworks::fireworks:
:fireworks:
:fireworks::fireworks::fireworks::fireworks::fireworks::fireworks:
:fireworks:
:fireworks::fireworks::fireworks::fireworks::fireworks::fireworks:
:fireworks:
:fireworks:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That isn't impressing me :l therefore I win!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> That isn't impressing me :l therefore I win!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


haha...very funny ;-)


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

( _ )


_____i_________________
Win!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win!!!!!!!!!!! by the way 567463


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

whats the number mean?


----------



## aceofspades

Do y'all watch the voice? 
Go team josh Murly!!!


----------



## kenzie

I winnnnn


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I win  

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

aceofspades said:


> Do y'all watch the voice?
> Go team josh Murly!!!


I do and I love it!!!!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> whats the number mean?


It means that you are the loser

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> It means that you are the loser
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


haha you're so funny but i win


----------



## bboyd1

lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> haha you're so funny but i win


Um correction I win  nic

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Try


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win lol


----------



## goatlady1314

no me  im the super star of goats 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## kenzie

I winn


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

i am the superstar of all livestock


----------



## aceofspades

4seasonsfarm said:


> I do and I love it!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


http://touch.dailymotion.com/video/...s-josh-the-battles-round-the-voice-2014_music
This was a great battle I know dawn and hawks and I've been friends with josh murley for 10years. The last second steal had me on my feet screaming yes yes yes. I was so happy I was crying


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

aceofspades said:


> http://touch.dailymotion.com/video/...s-josh-the-battles-round-the-voice-2014_music
> This was a great battle I know dawn and hawks and I've been friends with josh murley for 10years. The last second steal had me on my feet screaming yes yes yes. I was so happy I was crying


Wow so you actually knew them!!!!?!?:O

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win


----------



## goatlady1314

I win 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I win!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


love your new avatar but i win


----------



## goatlady1314

Mmmhhh eat some lunch!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win


----------



## fishin816

NO! I win! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!! I win!!!!!!


----------



## fishin816

NOT A CHANCE! I WIN! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win


----------



## fishin816

No...………… I WIN!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## fishin816

YES 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## COgoatLover25

Finally decided on a name for my website ( a work in progress, not yet posted) how does Kids "R" Us sound?


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Finally decided on a name for my website ( a work in progress, not yet posted) how does Kids "R" Us sound?


I dont think a toy store fits a goat farm.&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Finally decided on a name for my website ( a work in progress, not yet posted) how does Kids "R" Us sound?


KIDS r us! Ok that sounds a bit better

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> KIDS r us! Ok that sounds a bit better
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


whatever, I like it


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It think it's trippy cheesy and cool at the same time but you might want to add something to the end so people won't get confused haha  my last name is Rogers so I was thinkin about naming my farm name " miss Rogers neighborherd" :') haha get it??!?


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, so I am totally open to any suggestions of farm names , what about Udderly the Best ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ok, so I am totally open to any suggestions of farm names , what about Udderly the Best ?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


 I think that is already taken&#8230; but I am not sure!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I think that is already taken&#8230; but I am not sure!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Can you give me some suggestions on herd names? I raise Nubians, Nigerians and meat goats

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> It think it's trippy cheesy and cool at the same time but you might want to add something to the end so people won't get confused haha  my last name is Rogers so I was thinkin about naming my farm name " miss Rogers neighborherd" :') haha get it??!?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Haha, that's neat

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

I cant help you with that… I am good with Goaty Health and feed and minerals and predators 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Can you give me some suggestions on herd names? I raise Nubians, Nigerians and meat goats
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


How about "all the gander goat farm" or is tht too long?? haha

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> How about "all the gander goat farm" or is tht too long?? haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Yes , waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy toooooooooooooooo looooooooonnngggg!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I cant help you with that&#8230; I am good with Goaty Health and feed and minerals and predators
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You named your herd didn't you?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> You named your herd didn't you?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Welll my dad did and I approved! Never really put much thought into it!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Welll my dad did and I approved! Never really put much thought into it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Then why were you hatin on my first choice?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Then why were you hatin on my first choice?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I wasnt! I was just saying that a toy store minus toy plus kids would fit as a farm name!!!!!! :lol:

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I wasnt! I was just saying that a toy store minus toy plus kids would fit as a farm name!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That's what I said!!!

Kids "R" Us

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> That's what I said!!!
> 
> Kids "R" Us
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Sorry sorry sorry!!!!! WOULDNT fit as a farm name!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Not sure abt any good names.....
But i still win 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Sorry sorry sorry!!!!! WOULDNT fit as a farm name!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'm confused

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Co I think you have lovely ideas 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nice ideas, but none that really fit :sigh:


----------



## goatlady1314

I love the kids R us name it is really catchy to me  I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, that's why I thought it might be good too because people might remember it easier


----------



## kenzie

goatlady1314 said:


> I love the kids R us name it is really catchy to me  I win
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I thought it was catchy as well!!
I really like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I think when people look up the website kids r us and see your website it will actually probably get you more customers!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well since my brain isn't working and I can't think of anything else I guess its kids r us it is !


----------



## COgoatLover25

Isn't this ND doe gorgeous?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

She is attractive!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol, too bad i'm broke


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well too bad I can't get anymore goats until fall:'(


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think I'm going to go beg my parents lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My dad my let my if I get him to where he can't say no to me!!!! Hey both of my bucklings are a lil over 12 1/2 in. tall. They were born in valentines day. What is the average height do pygmy/Nigerian bucklings?? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*are not do


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> My dad my let my if I get him to where he can't say no to me!!!! Hey both of my bucklings are a lil over 12 1/2 in. tall. They were born in valentines day. What is the average height do pygmy/Nigerian bucklings??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I don't know :scratch:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Do you have any Nigerian kids now??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey!!! I asked a question!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Do you have any Nigerian kids now??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Yes, a little doeling that I'm keeping  I can measure her and see how tall she is

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

i win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Do I win? I think I'm the last person.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## goatlady1314

No your not

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I am now! lol ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## kenzie

Sorry yall......... But i is da winner!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Not anymore

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Yup i still do


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I'm the winner!!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm the winner 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

No, I am! lol

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Me winner3


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Sorry, but I'm the winner! ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Don't be sorry cause I just stole your winnings 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

But I got them back! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well we keep just goin in a circle stealing each other's winning  what shall we ever do except you give up!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm THE WINNER


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm the winner 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

haha, how much longer til you get your doeling?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I get her in like a lil over four weeks 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

cool, I would quarantine her for a little while if I were you though :/


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah that is what I'm gonna do and I'm gonna give her cocci prevention 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeah that is what I'm gonna do and I'm gonna give her cocci prevention
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That's good  I'm happy for you ! She's so pretty !

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

im the winner


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

I win! Even though I have the nasty old FLU! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I win! Even though I have the nasty old FLU!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


The flu? Poor you 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Yes! AGAIN! I JUST got this dumb flew on valentines day! I hate this! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Geesh , I'm still the winner


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I only ever get the flu annually  so I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I win because I am up soooooo....... early. I was up at 4 and couldnt sleep after that so I am here! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well the other night I didn't go to bed til 3am cause I was thinkin bout goats!!!!!and yes my doeling is gorgeous!!! Sorry Cade you got the flu I have never had it but I do have sinus congestion. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well the other night I didn't go to bed til 3am cause I was thinkin bout goats!!!!!and yes my doeling is gorgeous!!! Sorry Cade you got the flu I have never had it but I do have sinus congestion.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Haha, I do the same thing at night lol
Glad I'm not sick like you guys ! 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm getting over mine. But I think my tonsils are swollen. Me and my sister did something last night to experiment on it!!!!:/ it was gross and weird but I must not say anything else for yaw will get grossed out!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Don't say anymore !!!!!!! Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha  k I won't!!!!! I found out its a tonsil stone!!!:O and I can remove it myself once it comes out from behind mg mouth wall 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

OK, that's disgusting lol Let's talk about goats instead of your mouth! lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

HEY!! Where'd you gooooooooo!!!!!????????


----------



## fishin816

I am getting a new LGD! :fireworks::fireworks::fireworks:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yay for you


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey! Im getting a new LGD too!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

yay for you too, what kind


----------



## fishin816

I am getting a 50% pyrenees, 25% komondor, 25% karakachan


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I was asking goat lady, Why are you getting another one Cade?


----------



## fishin816

Because I just moved the does to a huge pasture closer to the road and Diamond needs help patroling. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Because I just moved the does to a huge pasture closer to the road and Diamond needs help patroling.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That makes sense

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

I MADE SENSE! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

of what...lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm at the doctors getting this thing in my mouth checked  but congrats on the new dogs  I wish I could get one 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I'm at the doctors getting this thing in my mouth checked  but congrats on the new dogs  I wish I could get one
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Let us know how it goes  ( just not the gross details lol )

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

4seasonsfarm said:


> I'm at the doctors getting this thing in my mouth checked  but congrats on the new dogs  I wish I could get one
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Hope you feel better!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win


----------



## kenzie

Nope i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well it turns out I have tonsillitis which I hav never heard of!!!!!:O


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well it turns out I have tonsillitis which I hav never heard of!!!!!:O
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


What does that mean????


----------



## goatlady1314

It means she got a stone in her tonsils and ahe had to get medicine 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> It means she got a stone in her tonsils and ahe had to get medicine
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Oh, thank you for that  But HOW IN THE WORLD did she get a rock in her tonsils ?????? lol, I just had to say it!:type:


----------



## goatlady1314

:scratch: im not actually sure haha! that was really funny tho


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> :scratch: im not actually sure haha! that was really funny tho


lol, i win


----------



## fishin816

I win 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## fishin816

Yep 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Me win 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I am the winner!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

How's your tonsils ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

They are fine but it's kinda weird cause I don't know how I got em!!!!:/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol Are you going to have them taken out?


----------



## fishin816

Me is the winner 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope, are you over the flu yet Cade?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I don't gotta flu!!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I was asking Cade!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know haha  I was just seein what you would say 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

lol, very funny


----------



## goatlady1314

i win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yep 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope, how do you like my new avatar?


----------



## kenzie

I like you avatar! But i still win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks, that's Crystal and Madison being camera hams but I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

They are cuties!!!
But i still win!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yea I like your avatar  


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks but i win 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Um no I win 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Um yeah, I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hey guys, I win! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win ))))))))))))))))))


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Nope I win 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I win cause i wrote my name in hieroglyphics







Not the best, but it was my first time!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

i dont know what that is!?!? lol i win


----------



## COgoatLover25

i win


----------



## goatlady1314

I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## kenzie

Yep i win!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, you don't!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Yes i do, i have the "force" 
LOL JK!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

im the winner


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

kenzie said:


> I win cause i wrote my name in hieroglyphics
> View attachment 62171
> 
> Not the best, but it was my first time!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


How did you find out to do that???!?:O

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

4seasonsfarm said:


> How did you find out to do that???!?:O
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I just looked it up on the internet ;hieroglphics abc's; and then put letters together to write my name!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

No I win. Can a blue heeler have puppies with a great pyrenees? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Don't know, but I win 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Anyone have nigerians? I win! ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Anyone have nigerians? I win! ;-)
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


I have Nigerians!!!!! I win


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

How many nigerians? I win!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> How many nigerians? I win!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


3, but adding more soon  I win


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I have 15 plus kids coming soon. I win! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I have 15 plus kids coming soon. I win!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


Wow, thats a lot. how many does do you have? I win


----------



## kenzie

I win!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## kenzie

Nooooope i WIN!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

IIIIIII win!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I have 7 does, 5 bucks and 2 wethers (though 3 does and 3 bucks are just this seasons kids, lol) ;-) I Win!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## fishin816

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Anyone have nigerians? I win! ;-)
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


I have Nigerians! I win!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

How many nigerians? I win!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> No I win. Can a blue heeler have puppies with a great pyrenees?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I think any breed of dog can breed to any breed if they can reach. I think my two dogs are preggo. And the father is a mutt who snuck out with them before we got them put up!!!we will have so many puppies if they are preggo. How can you tell if a dog is pregnant??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Yep they can breed anything they can reach! Lol! I dont think crossing a healer and a pyr would be a good idea. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah!! But at least it's not something tinier!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeah!! But at least it's not something tinier!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well healers are tinier than pyrs. Have you seen a male pyr in person?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yes they are huge!!!! I was just sayin thank goodness the Pyrenees didn't get to an even tinier dog!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win!
_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I win!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Still wrong I win!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Guys, I win! My nigerians say so! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Yep, i do win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

My nigerians still say I win!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## kenzie

My boers say i win 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well. I say I win!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win cause I say so!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

No I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nooooooo!!!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win because I win!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## kenzie

I win, case closed


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I still win! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I still win! I'm last!!! ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Co!! I love your new profile pic!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hey! I thought I was winning, my goats say so! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Co!! I love your new profile pic!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


This one?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yes!!! she is gorgeous!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

She is gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yes!!! she is gorgeous!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Oh thanks! She's a sweet goat  I took that picture when I was on top of the shed!


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh thanks! She's a sweet goat  I took that picture when I was on top of the shed!


What?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> She is gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thanks Cade , that's quite the compliment! That's Dahlia


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh so that is why she is looking up!! I just thought maybe you were a tall person haha 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I get on top of the shed for a little while sometimes, it's high up and a great place to think about stuff


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Oh so that is why she is looking up!! I just thought maybe you were a tall person haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I am pretty tall for my age actually but not that tall! Everybody's mouth drops when I tell them I'm 14 and they thought I was 18!!! I think they're just not used to seeing people of that age being serious about something and not goofing of all the time!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh but usually people see my height and think I'm 12!!! haha but I'm 14:l why???!?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeh but usually people see my height and think I'm 12!!! haha but I'm 14:l why???!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Hey, that can be an advantage sometimes ! lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Lik how??!? haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Lik how??!? haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You weren't supposed to ask that!!! I don't know!!!!! lol


----------



## bbellhbl

So you know you live on a farm when your best friend and goat sitter keeps a pair of mud boots at YOUR house. 







(couldn't find the ykwyloaf thread :doh


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha  did you try to search it??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> You weren't supposed to ask that!!! I don't know!!!!! lol


Haha!! I'm short and I'm probably gonna stay short!!!:l I am like 5ft 1-2in 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha!! I'm short and I'm probably gonna stay short!!!:l I am like 5ft 1-2in
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Haha i am around there too!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha thank goodness I'm not the only one!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I am 5ft! And you guys know how old I am… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well you have some growing to do though I'm most likely not!!!:O


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> I am 5ft! And you guys know how old I am&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Sorry Cade , but I don't , ?????


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah I kinda don't either but I guess he is either 11 or 12


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeah I kinda don't either but I guess he is either 11 or 12
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yeah , if he's still that young he'll grow quite a bit more! Don't leave us hanging CADE!!!!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ik I'm so anxious to see how old he really is!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ik I'm so anxious to see how old he really is!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


me too


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yea I'm guessing he is 12 and will turn 13 in December 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yea I'm guessing he is 12 and will turn 13 in December
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


IDK, I'm not good at judging people's age :shrug:


----------



## fishin816

I will be 11 in April. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

You guys are close 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I was way off haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Can anyone guess my age? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatlover was close 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> COgoatlover was close
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I didn't even guess! lol


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> I didn't even guess! lol


You did too!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> You did too!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


NOPE, I think you should review this thread Cade


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Can anyone guess my age?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


I need a pic of you before I can guess!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Did you get pictures of the others when you guessed their ages? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Did you get pictures of the others when you guessed their ages?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


Yes, Cade has a website with pics


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yea cade does have a website and co kinda jst blurted out her age!! haha 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yea cade does have a website and co kinda jst blurted out her age!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Are you calling me a blurter????? LOL , you did the same lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yea cade does have a website and co kinda jst blurted out her age!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I bet you don't know my name still...

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well yes I did blurt it out at first. I guess we are both blurters!!!! haha and yea I do it's Lindsey!!! even though I wanna call you Sidney for some reason!!:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well yes I did blurt it out at first. I guess we are both blurters!!!! haha and yea I do it's Lindsey!!! even though I wanna call you Sidney for some reason!!:l
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


You remembered me!!! I think I'm going to cry !! Lol NOT!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I guess I'll be a blurter, too. I'm almost 12 (I'll be twelve in 2 days! ). And my name is Charisa. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## goatlady1314

oh wow my brother just turned 12 yesterday!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I guess I'll be a blurter, too. I'm almost 12 (I'll be twelve in 2 days! ). And my name is Charisa.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


Cool!!!! I thought you would have been older!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Cool!!!! I thought you would have been older!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Me too! LOL


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I thought she would have either been in her 20's or 40's haha I don't even know why though!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

What's your favorite movie Malory?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Forrest Gump  and lovely bones is my second?? What is yours??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I guess I'll be a blurter, too. I'm almost 12 (I'll be twelve in 2 days! ). And my name is Charisa.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


Oh hi! Someone close to my age&#8230; I will be 11 in 17 days!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Forrest Gump  and lovely bones is my second?? What is yours??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Forrest Gump is sad. I cried in the end&#8230;and I am not kidding.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I don't cry at movies or watchin movies!!!:/ I feel like I have a cold heart!!!!:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I'm happy you guys thought I was older . Even though I'm almost 12 I've been studying to become a veterinarian, so maybe I think older. :shrug: 
_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I also want to become a vet!! I've wanted to be that since I was young!! if I don't I'll be something that deals with animals!! haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's a lot of work !!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh well it's something I love so it will be fun work!!!! even though college will be hard and competitive!!:/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeh well it's something I love so it will be fun work!!!! even though college will be hard and competitive!!:/
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I used to want to be a vet too, but I changed my mind and now I want to be an event rider 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

COgoatLover25 said:


> I used to want to be a vet too, but I changed my mind and now I want to be an event rider
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


An event rider? A vet gets to help animals, not ware them out. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> An event rider? A vet gets to help animals, not ware them out.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


I don't see it as wearing the horse out if you are not cruel but rather using that animal to its full potential in that area . Many animals are injured in reason that they don't have the heart or the conformation for it 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

True!! I love to see vent horses!!! but I'm set on bein a vet. Or maybe I shall become a farrier!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Be a farrier so you can come and shoe my horses for free.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

4seasonsfarm said:


> True!! I love to see vent horses!!! but I'm set on bein a vet. Or maybe I shall become a farrier!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


A farrier? I prefer being a vet. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> A farrier? I prefer being a vet.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Want a bad back in a few years ? Be a farrier ! Lol, my dad did for a couple years and now he has chronic back issues 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well it's either a vet, farrier or something else dealing with animals!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

U lost malory 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

You lost GOATLADY!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

In fact I'm winning!!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh I am!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

um...nope


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ummm yeh!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

totally nope


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Totes yes!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

totes ma goats NOPE


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yes!!!! I win!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## fishin816

I win! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> nope


Yep

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Hate to break it to you, i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I hate to tell you but I'm the winner


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## aceofspades

http://phys.org/news/2014-03-goats-clever-previously-thought.html

I wanted to share this goat article with y'all. It seems most people underestimate how smart goats can be. 
But for those of us that have a escape artist goat we know better


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh I have one o the smartest goats!!!:O it was my first goat that I got for my birthday. Well one my actual bday I was sleeping in. Well my sister woke me up sayin she couldn't find my goat anywhere!! So I went out there an she was right in the stall lookin at me innocently. Well me and camey assumed she climbed out and went back in when I came out. Well later that day I was letting my goat graze and camey came outside to pet her. As soon as she came out my goat ran to my legs. When camey got over to me my goat apparently was scared of her since she got her in trouble!! And she was licking my legs very timidly until camey turned around and left. Goats are very smart!!! and so are donkeys!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

aceofspades said:


> http://phys.org/news/2014-03-goats-clever-previously-thought.html
> 
> I wanted to share this goat article with y'all. It seems most people underestimate how smart goats can be.
> But for those of us that have a escape artist goat we know better


Thanks Ace!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I win. But yea thats really funny. I read that they did the same thing with cows and the cows actually got excited about it lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> I win. But yea thats really funny. I read that they did the same thing with cows and the cows actually got excited about it lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I read the cow thing too 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha but in all seriousness I win!!:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> I read the cow thing too
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Awesome!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

What cow thingy??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Yeah , I thought it was pretty cool and funny !

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I Win!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Nope i wiiiiiiiiinnnnnnn!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win!!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~




Lilly's Big Day!!​


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not a chance!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yep I got 10!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatking

I think I did ..


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think not ! Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yes!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Guess wht??!?!?


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

What?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh that's wrong because I win!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No your wrong!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Knock, Knock.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Forget it!!! u lose!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I winnnn


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

U lost!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mcclan3

Neener neener, I win!


----------



## goatlady1314

Whats neener  I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Mcclan3

Neener is my horrible attempt at typing out that word-like sound kids use when they do the who neener neener boo boo thing and then stick out their tongues or run off lol!

Haha me again!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol  thats funny. I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Knock, Knock.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

No I do 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup yup yup yup yup

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nop


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I WIN!  :-D ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, you're all wrong. I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

No I win 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I Winn!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Guys, are we going to continue this for 1 year? Everybody know that I WIN!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

everybody knows you lose!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

WHAT?!?! :-(  :tear:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> WHAT?!?! :-(  :tear:
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


I never got the memo!! cause I win!! haha

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> WHAT?!?! :-(  :tear:
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Awe... Don't cry Charisa!! Not everybody can win like me!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

What are you talking about people?!? I win! I dont know what is running across your heads when you say you win! Silly silly :lol: 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> What are you talking about people?!? I win! I dont know what is running across your heads when you say you win! Silly silly :lol:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Are you sure we're people Cade ? We could just be computer generated lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Are you sure we're people Cade ? We could just be computer generated lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


True&#8230; you guys are probably aliens!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> True&#8230; you guys are probably aliens!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well...I've always suspected that you were well...different...if you get my meaning lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm a toothpick


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I'm a toothpick
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Ok, that's weird 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Not as weird as Cade an alien!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Actually I think it is a little more weird than Cade the alien ! I mean , a typing pencil ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I said toothpick!! not typing pencil!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> I said toothpick!! not typing pencil!! haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


A typing toothpick is even weirder !!! 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha!! yeh it's hard for me to do!! that is why it takes me so long to reply!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're scaring me Malory!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Now co  thata not scary at all! Malory is definitely a tooth pick im totally in on that ;-)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey geuss what I look like!! B (not u malory) lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Hey geuss what I look like!! B (not u malory) lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


A person ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

well yea hopefully i look like a person but what color of hair? fat? ugly?  im the winner and i picture you as a skinny short girl and you have brown hair with blue eyes with freckles


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> well yea hopefully i look like a person but what color of hair? fat? ugly?  im the winner and i picture you as a skinny short girl and you have brown hair with blue eyes with freckles


Ok , that's weird. I have some freckles , brown hair, I'm skinny but I'm tall. And I have blue eyes ! I think you're a blonde

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

:3 I know what everyone on this thread looks like except CO!! haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha  yup im blonde

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yep I'm a brunette but I'm almost black haired!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Haha  yup im blonde
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I didn't say that because you acted that way... Really

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha!! some people tel me I'm blonde!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol literally im blonde 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yep I'm a brunette but I'm almost black haired!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Really!?!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha!! some people tel me I'm blonde!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Dye does a great many things ya know 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## scubacoz

I am a blonde!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Dirty Blonde


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh no!! Who let the blondes out !! Lol, just kidding guys 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Really!?!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Yeah it gets really dark in the summer especially!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Wow! Blondes are just more common Lindsey, I could say something so mean but I wont haha I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know is their any body on here that has dark brown hair??!?


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

Goat are attracted to Blondes


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Wow! Blondes are just more common Lindsey, I could say something so mean but I wont haha I win
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


That's what makes the brunettes so special lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I don't wanna be special!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

malory your pretty much all black anyways and its not really special, i love blonde hair but brown is ok. i win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Whatever you are all jealous!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

im not jealous at all  anyways if i wanted brown hair all i would have to do is dye it but i havent yet so that means im not jealous anyways blonde is natural for me


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> im not jealous at all  anyways if i wanted brown hair all i would have to do is dye it but i havent yet so that means im not jealous anyways blonde is natural for me


It's natural for you brain too lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha!! my mom might have died my hair when I was young!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> It's natural for you brain too lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Hey!! Lol I'll take it as a compliment thank you

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Hey!! Lol I'll take it as a compliment thank you
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I'm glad you're so optimistic  of course...most blondes are lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Alright Lindsey thats enough!!!! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Alright Lindsey thats enough!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Lol, the song of all blondes lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Wanna see a pic of me??

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Wanna see a pic of me??
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Sure 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

See my beautiful hair 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> See my beautiful hair
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Lol, all blondes think their hair is pretty lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

You love it!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> You love it!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Yeah... Sure... Like that's true lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Honestly what do you think about me?!?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Your soo pretty!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Honestly what do you think about me?!?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


You're a nice looking young girl

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha thank you malory  

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> You're a nice looking young girl
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Thanks but now it's your turn 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Do yaw know what I look like?? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Thanks but now it's your turn
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Not happening today

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Do yaw know what I look like??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


A blonde with dyed hair lol,

Hey Chaney!! How so you get a blonde to fall out of a tree?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Haha thank you malory
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Ur welcome!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> Do yaw know what I look like??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Oooo I do! Pick me!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> Not happening today
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Well thats disappointing!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> A blonde with dyed hair lol,
> 
> Hey Chaney!! How so you get a blonde to fall out of a tree?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Haha!! pretty much sums me up!! and why do u keep turning us down on a photo of your face?

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Well thats disappointing!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Lol, maybe tomorrow if I feel like it. I doubt I will but you guys can hope lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Oooo I do! Pick me!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Haha you already know what I look like!!:') silly!!! I ment anyone besides you Goatlady!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Lol, maybe tomorrow if I feel like it. I doubt I will but you guys can hope lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I'm gonna bug you until you do!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

See thats thing with normal Burnettes (excluding malory) they dont like to have fun 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha!! pretty much sums me up!! and why do u keep turning us down on a photo of your face?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I don't feel like it , besides I probably look like a dusty cave woman right now lol. Cleaning goat pens isn't easy, I'll tell you that much lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> A blonde with dyed hair lol,
> 
> Hey Chaney!! How so you get a blonde to fall out of a tree?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Hmm ask her?!?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> See thats thing with normal Burnettes (excluding malory) they dont like to have fun
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Whatever, you guys are just bored... I can tell

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> See thats thing with normal Burnettes (excluding malory) they dont like to have fun
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Yay!!!! I think I would look good with alburn hair!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Hmm ask her?!?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


No, wave lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wave??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

WHAT IS GOING ON!?!?!???!!!?!?!?!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> Whatever, you guys are just bored... I can tell
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


No you cant  because im addicted to this thing 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> No, wave lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


That doesnt make sense?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yay!!!! I think I would look good with alburn hair!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


What? I just said your not normal haha but I was jk 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I didn't even realize!! I think I should dye my hair back blonde!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> What? I just said your not normal haha but I was jk
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I'm normal ... I think lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Wait what?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No one is normal cause everyone is different so therefore everyone is weird in there own way and there is no such thing as someone being normal!!!! And if there is I hate normal and so does normal!!!!!:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> No one is normal cause everyone is different so therefore everyone is weird in there own way and there is no such thing as someone being normal!!!! And if there is I hate normal and so does normal!!!!!:l
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


You're weird

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha Lindsey is normal 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Haha Lindsey is normal
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


You're just as normal as me ... Just blonde

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

COgoatLover25 said:


> You're just as normal as me ... Just blonde
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


That's a good one, Lindsey.  I have brown hair. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> You're just as normal as me ... Just blonde
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


whispering to everyone but Lindsey (Lindsey is very normal) hahaha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Whispering back( ok do what are we whispering about)??!?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> Whispering back( ok do what are we whispering about)??!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lol malory! I dont even know

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> whispering to everyone but Lindsey (Lindsey is very normal) hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


 I heard that!!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Heard what?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

you know what:veryangry::veryangry::veryangry::angry::angry:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What did you hear? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not you too!!!!
NOW I DON'T LIKE ANY OF YOU GUYS! LOL


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:sad: 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> :sad:
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


 DON'T CRY cHaRiSa !!!!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:-D  I'm HAPPY!!! Thanks Lindsey! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

You know what Lindsey, I can't ban you anymore. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> :-D  I'm HAPPY!!! Thanks Lindsey!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Do you ride at all?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

You mean like horses? I LOVE TO RIDE HORSES!!! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I didn't hear her say anything either cause she whispered too low!!!:/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha  im so tired right now!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Why??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

BTW; this thread made it to 400 pages !! And i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> Why??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Lol I have no idea

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

kenzie said:


> BTW; this thread made it to 400 pages !! And i win
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Dude we are at 799 pages 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha!! I guess she didn't get the memo!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

goatlady1314 said:


> Dude we are at 799 pages
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Oh whoops haha! Still its been goin on a long time

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win! Anyone have *Horses*?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I win! Anyone have *Horses*?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


I dont but hoping to get one soon!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Then you're on my team, Kenzie. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Then you're on my team, Kenzie.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Haha ok!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:rainbow:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I win! Anyone have *Horses*?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


I do

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Lindsey, you have horses! POST PICTURES! I'm HORSE CRAZY!!!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Lindsey, you have horses! POST PICTURES! I'm HORSE CRAZY!!!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Here's some pics  I have 5 horses

1st- Pepper ( 2yr. old QH filly )
2nd- Pinto ( 25yr. old QH gelding )
3rd- Blurr ( 3yr. old Appendix QH gelding , he has some racing lines in him  )
4th - Warrior ( 1 1/2 yr. old mini gelding horse)
5th- Shaker ( 4yr appendix gelding )

































Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Hmm I have a horse poncho is a QH gelding ) AND this is his owner haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Hmm I have a horse poncho is a QH gelding ) AND this is his owner haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


You just love posting pics of yourself huh ?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha I was trying to find a picture of him but I couldn't do thats what ya got!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok here is him I just took it

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

:sly::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

He was being silly rolling  but geuss what!?!?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> He was being silly rolling  but geuss what!?!?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


What ? I won

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I have two ring worms!!!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mcclan3

COgoatLover25 said:


> A blonde with dyed hair lol,
> 
> Hey Chaney!! How so you get a blonde to fall out of a tree?
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Wait. Nobody ever answered this question/riddle, and this redhead is curious what the answer is!


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea huh, Lindsey said wave?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mcclan3

Oh. Haha, I didn't get it!! I must have been having a *blonde* moment!


----------



## Mcclan3

I saw it but it didn't register as the answer to me for some reason. Guess that's what happens when I have baby goats on my mind


----------



## bboyd1

Boo-ya. lol.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> I have two ring worms!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


 Oh no! What did you do? Have you been kissing too many toads lately ? lol


----------



## goatlady1314

:I no! I think im getting them from the goats if its possible?!? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> :I no! I think im getting them from the goats if its possible?!?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


lol, I got them from calves once so I guess it's possible :shrug:


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea can I worm them with valbazen? If they are preg?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Yea can I worm them with valbazen? If they are preg?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


NO YOU CANNOT USE THAT ON PREGGO GOATS!!!! 
Isn't there some other way to get rid of ringworm?


----------



## goatlady1314

I have no idea :/

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> I have no idea :/
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


I'll look it up real quick


----------



## goatlady1314

alright Lindsey!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I got ringworm once from a sick kitten!!!:l but I don't have a horse but I got a donkey!!








Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Why does she look like that?!?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Like what?? she has alot of white stomach hair towards her front legs but other than that wht u talkin about??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

yea thats what I meant

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> alright Lindsey!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Here's what I found that someone else said :

it's the same as ringworm in humans, you can spray something made for athlete's foot on it, ie, tinactin, etc....

You could also try what we did this year with our show goats when we got them they had ringworm and DD's ag teacher gave us some ground black walnut shell, you can get it from the health food store. We gave them 2 tsp. per day. Cleared it up.


----------



## goatlady1314

Thats confusion mode. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Thats confusion mode.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Huh?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> I got ringworm once from a sick kitten!!!:l but I don't have a horse but I got a donkey!!
> View attachment 63821
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Your donkey is full sized?!? I thought she was a mini!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Your donkey is full sized?!? I thought she was a mini!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You were apparently WRONG! Haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I have two donkeys:













I dont have any horses though!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cute


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I was talking about the plastic doorknob ! Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

COgoatLover25 said:


> I was talking about the plastic doorknob ! Lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Ummm NO I am not plastic!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh that's right , you're made of styrofoam !!! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Cute donkeys, Kenzie.  And cute horses and donkeys, everyone!  I'm a crystal Shampoo Bottle. :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Cute donkeys, Kenzie.  And cute horses and donkeys, everyone!  I'm a crystal Shampoo Bottle. :-D
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


No, I think you're more of a thin cheap plastic one lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

COgoatLover25 said:


> No, I think you're more of a thin cheap plastic one lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


:-o

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> :-o
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Lol, jk

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Ya, right!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

U don't Believe me ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Maybe.
_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

Mmmmmmm


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Is it cold in co?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hopefully not for a little while, supposed to be warm for the next days at least :shrug:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Are you going into winter?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, out silly


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol we live in iowa and all we would have to go through is Nebraska to get there 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Get where?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

To CO

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea haha 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> Your donkey is full sized?!? I thought she was a mini!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


No she is a standard or large standard either one!! her back come s up to my chest!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

And I'm just a pathetic toothpick!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

kenzie said:


> I have two donkeys:
> View attachment 63831
> View attachment 63832
> 
> I dont have any horses though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I had three donkeys&#8230; I sold them to get Dylan though. They went to a good home

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I win






my palamino hemi says so


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

well SPIDY days I win!!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Malory are you here?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I'm there!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, fine since you want to be a smart butt  I WON'T post a picture of myself


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I won't be a smart butt!! I wanna see wht u look like!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Too late , you hurt my feelings 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well you are hurting mine!!!!:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You hurt mine first !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What?!?!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, do you want me to post a picture of myself Malory?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yessssss!!!!!! Or else I wouldn't have told you over and over I want you to post a pic o yourself!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm going to bed now , so you can complain about it tomorrow 








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

:l 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You know what I give up yaw win!!! I'm never replyin here again!!! Bye!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh that's right , you're made of styrofoam !!!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I think not!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> I'm going to bed now , so you can complain about it tomorrow
> View attachment 63888
> 
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Really Lindsey!?!?!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sorry guys... Just kidding around you know hehe


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea but u shoulf post a picture now that u tricked us!! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hello?!?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

What? 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Bye, you got my PM


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup I got it  bye

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What was the PM about, Lindsey?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## scubacoz

Goats love blondes, it's the same color as hay! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Goats LOVE brown haired people, like me! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

Actually, blonde is the color of straw and green should be the color of hay haha!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:slapfloor:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

Well i had 3 test today.... I shall win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## margaret

Oh no, I win.


----------



## margaret

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Goats LOVE brown haired people, like me!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


No, like ME.


----------



## goatlady1314

No u guys stink

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I win!! I just found a 5 leaf clover!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Wow your extra lucky!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Yep, i am soo lucky that i win!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

kenzie said:


> I win!! I just found a 5 leaf clover!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That is nothin!!! I find 4,5, and 6 leafed clovers all the time!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> That is nothin!!! I find 4,5, and 6 leafed clovers all the time!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Im lucky if I can find a 4 but I never do :-/

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

One day I found 9 in like 2 minutes!!!:O


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

well you live in a really awesome state!! but do you get alot of rain!?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

margaret said:


> No, like ME.


:-o They like me!!! My mom says that all animals that I meet like me. She says I have a way with animals (I'm good at taming and training ). I win!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> :-o They like me!!! My mom says that all animals that I meet like me. She says I have a way with animals (I'm good at taming and training ). I win!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> 
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


My mom says the same thing!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> well you live in a really awesome state!! but do you get alot of rain!?


Sometimes!! but last summer it was awful!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey everyone look what I posted on 2# of this post!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I just looked at it, that was awful


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know!!! I want to scream now!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

did you watch his sentence?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I could never find his sentence!!! I wanted to so badly tho!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## scubacoz22

JackMilliken said:


> The last person to post on this thread wins
> 
> sooooooo I am winning :laugh:


What do we win? Lol:whatgoat:


----------



## goatlady1314

We win the prize of pride and dignity 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

We win the prize of winning!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Yep so i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> We win the prize of winning!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I already told here what we was winning and mine was right!!! So u lose

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol no ya dont

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ya I do!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

No u lost

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win because Kenzie needs a new jet for her doorknob ! Lol 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Lol!
Wait are u an apple?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

COgoatLover25 said:


> I win because Kenzie needs a new jet for her doorknob ! Lol
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Wait sorry your a panda :duh: haha 
I win

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3

I had pancakes for lunch, so I win!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Mcclan you can be a chair!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Suntoo

Well, although I am not part of this chat, after reading some of it I am very impressed that so many of you are so very young, yet very mature!
I'm very impressed.

:clap: :applaud:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Suntoo said:


> Well, although I am not part of this chat, after reading some of it I am very impressed that so many of you are so very young, yet very mature!
> I'm very impressed.
> 
> :clap: :applaud:


That's a nice thing to say  We can still be goofy though can't we guys?  ( they'll all say "no" of course lol )


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> Lol!
> Wait are u an apple?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I'm a combination of - apple, grape, panda , and chameleon lol


----------



## goatlady1314

im a winner, do any of you guys play basketball?


----------



## kenzie

I dont, but i still win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> im a winner, do any of you guys play basketball?


No&#8230; I dont particularlary like sports&#8230;

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I do 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I play soccer!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol i can just see it!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I bet I look lik a chicken running!!:')


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha I bet I look lik a chicken running!!:')
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


No, you're a toothpick silly! 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well didn't u know toothpicks can run like chickens??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well didn't u know toothpicks can run like chickens??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


How would you know? You're only a little toothpick! Haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

it doesnt matter how big you are! you can run like a chicken either way


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh what she said!!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

ok ok im winning

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I am!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3

4seasonsfarm said:


> Mcclan you can be a chair!!!


A chair, huh? As long as I'm a comfy one!


----------



## kenzie

Hey we all know who actually wins in everything..... The doorknob!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Door knobs arnt very smart lol so how r u going to figure out how to win!?!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Mcclan3 said:


> A chair, huh? As long as I'm a comfy one!


Yes u can be one of those reclining chairs!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yes u can be one of those reclining chairs!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Isn't that like calling her fat!?!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No not at all!! she is just a comfortable chair!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

ok lol im a pencil right?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh a pretty pencil!!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha  n your a beautiful tooth pick 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

goatlady1314 said:


> Door knobs arnt very smart lol so how r u going to figure out how to win!?!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Um i am a VERY intelligent doorknob!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

nah door knobs dont have brains


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> Um i am a VERY intelligent doorknob!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That's what all doorknobs would think ... If they had brains 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

And apples,pandas,chamelons,and grapes dont have them either!!
At least doorknobs have a purpose in society


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

If you didn't have pandas imagine the overgrowth of bamboo !!! We have a purpose! 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

And without the apple I think it would die haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Without doorknobs there wouldn't be any "open oppurtunities" in life


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> Without doorknobs there wouldn't be any "open oppurtunities" in life
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Without doorknobs there wouldn't be any doors to close !

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ya I want to be an indian so who needs doors#

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I'm a diamond shampoo bottle. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I'm a diamond shampoo bottle.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


No, we all decided you should be a door so that Kenzie has a friend lol 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> What?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Kenzie's a doorknob so we need a door lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Why don't YOU be the door? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Why don't YOU be the door?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Because I'm a PANDA!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I'm a diamond shampoo bottle!!! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## COgoatLover25

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I'm a diamond shampoo bottle!!!
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


No, you're a DOOR!!!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol ya your a door charisa

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Alright, then you're a Vacuum. :lol:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> Alright, then you're a Vacuum. :lol:
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Ya I do eat alot!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Ya I do eat alot!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Lol,

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey I found malorys buddies !!:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Dude!!! I couldn't ever find them since we went to this dinner party!! then after that they never text me back!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Who?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Who?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Hey Malory ! I posted a pic of myself on the ban people thread if you want to see it 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Who?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


My toothpick friends!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey Malory ! I posted a pic of myself on the ban people thread if you want to see it
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Ok I'm gonna go see it!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

4seasonsfarm said:


> My toothpick friends!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Lol  thats funny

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ok I'm gonna go see it!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Yay!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

see no one made fun  you actually look like a Lindsey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I thought she looked like a Sidney!! haha jk!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> see no one made fun  you actually look like a Lindsey


But you wanted to ! Admit it ! Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Lindsey no one wanted to make fun of you!!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, I know but I'm just so self conscious these days :|


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

why whats wrong!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I just am, I'm in 4-H and representing the Mulefoot heritage hog and I have to worry about my appearance and how I act all the time. These people's around here aren't too friendly towards people trying to change things :/


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Well thats nerve racking!! You'll do great  ik it 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I hope so, I'm just sooooo nervous all the time  I have to do a speech to and I'm a real blubbermouth , I'm trying to write my speech and it's like " No long words b/c I'll mess that up" lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol everything I have to give a speech, I fake sick that day then when they want me to do it the next day I say I didn't get it done  always worked

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Lol everything I have to give a speech, I fake sick that day then when they want me to do it the next day I say I didn't get it done  always worked
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Well I don't think that's going to work for this 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Well look on the bright side.. ........ oooh I dont think there's a bright side :-/

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's just wrong to say to somebody !!! Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Its the good ol' truth  did I get my pm

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

*u

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, I did but you didn't answer me!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I didnt get yours 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm sending it again ! You better answer me girl !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol if I get the message I will surely answer you  panda head lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Blondy !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh I love it even better 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Witch !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok lets strike a deal, don't call me a bad word!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I didn't , I just called you a witch hehe


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Your really hurting my feelings

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm sorry...didn't really mean it 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

No seriously im never posting another picture!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, bye bye lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ya whatever, im not posting here either!!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok Blondy ! Lol , jk come back Wendy !!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

No im not coming bak!! Im leaving now so GOOD BYE

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh come on !!! Don't get sour on me! 
Come back Wendy !!( that is your name right ? )


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Come back CHANEY!!!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha you forgot get name!!!!:') well isn't that rude!! I'm bein such a Hippocrit right now caus ei had forgotten your name and called you Sydney!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

A tisket a tasket a little yellow basket!! My name is missy missy who isn't prissy!! My goat is pregnant an surprise so is you!! I love my job as a whole hearted meat truck driver


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Is that part of the dare to?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm winning !


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

No I am. I love food

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

So? I


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Its my random saying although im trying to get in shape for basketball but idk if its gonna happen haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Do you have any dogs?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Well how many dry delbic!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

What?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Dry delbic means you dont say much

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Perfect example

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

...?i


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol isn't much 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

:ROFL: ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup thats better haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Tomatoes


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Thats random so we're improving hahah

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Witches...


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

......

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

You said random lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ik I did then you brought that up again

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, jk 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Im sure

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm glad you believe me 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Im being sarcastic

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh I couldn't tell lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

No one usually can. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Not funny :-I

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25

How come you're not PMing me ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Don't seem like you really want me to 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

What do you mean ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Lets talk more tomorrow good night. 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's mean


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

:fireworks:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hi


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hello!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Bye, Bye! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

I win

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win!! and why yaw leaving?? day 2 of dare random thing!! I don't like meatloaf!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I love meatloaf!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Eeewwww gross!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Why don't you like it ? You aren't vegan are you !!! :0


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

I appsolutly live meat loaf!!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Someone like me !!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

You'd be surprised how much me and mals are alike tho!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

How so ?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah it's crazy!!! I wish there was a way we could all three do a group talk!! but no I am definitely a carnivorous person!!!:3


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

yea malory how bout your boyfriend ham hahaha


----------



## goatlady1314

hey do any of you have google + would that work?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well y kno I do!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> yea malory how bout your boyfriend ham hahaha


Excuse you!!!! it's bacon!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

lol same animal!! yup got ya down on my list lady


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Me too!!! on every possible listing like as in friends acquaintances and stuff!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha im glad im on your list ;-) your the youngest here ya kn?! Lindsey whats your last name?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm not going to tell you my last name, it's dumb


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Your to self conscious lindsey! No one really cares what it is we just need it for google +

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

All well , I'm still not telling you


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Come on tell us ur last name!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

My last name is Rogers!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Ikr! Mines yoder

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah ik!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Well what did everyone do today?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I did MATH! :-( My last name starts with M. Can anyone guess the next 5 letters? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I did MATH! :-( My last name starts with M. Can anyone guess the next 5 letters?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


MAthes?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> I did MATH! :-( My last name starts with M. Can anyone guess the next 5 letters?
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Mabry

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker

I win I win for tonight :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker

Hey guys, be careful. With your last name and state I can get your address and phone number pretty easy. So can all the looky loos that are just here because they are are drunk and bored. Goat spot comes up pretty much on top for search engines. Too many searches would get you here.


----------



## COgoatLover25

goathiker said:


> Hey guys, be careful. With your last name and state I can get your address and phone number pretty easy. So can all the looky loos that are just here because they are are drunk and bored. Goat spot comes up pretty much on top for search engines. Too many searches would get you here.


That's true , glad I didn't say my last name 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

8-0


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh I am aware of that haha but it would take a long time to read this thread!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeh I am aware of that haha but it would take a long time to read this thread!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I don't even think you'd have to read the whole thread...


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea they would! They gotta find it 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, keep thinking that 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok I will  thanks for encouraging me lindsey 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> Ok I will  thanks for encouraging me lindsey
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Lol, you're so funny Chaney. 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

its real windy here so I cant go riding

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Hey i have missed goat spot so much! Havnt had cell service!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Welcome back Kenzie!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Thank you!! Is there anything i need to be caught up on?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Um I changed myself and I'm a rock  turns out my family of toothpicks lied to me and u was adopted:l


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

But I can't remember anything other than tht


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Umm oookkkk


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wait how long hav u been gone!!:O


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Like 5 days, so ur a rock now? And has anybody else changed?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, now you're a dog door haha lol jk


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Nobody else has changed!! haha unless u really did become a dog door while u were away!!:O


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I dont think i have become one LOL!
I have to remain loyal to my family of doorknobs!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha ur always something tht deals wth doors tho!!:O


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Hahaha : once a doorknob always a doorknob!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha!! I had a sister who would always say doorknob when she pooted!!!:') haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Why


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Idk!!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Haha so whatcha doin ?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Fixin to go outside  wbu??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Still ridin in car, been in here since 9:00am


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ugh!! tht isn't fun!! I get car sick!!:/ like headaches and stuff almost to we're I throw up 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Eww, i dont get car sick very easily though thank goodness!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I've actually never thrown up in a car but it feels like I am cause my headaches r so bad


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Ohh i HATE headaches!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I cant stand rifing in the car ! I only puked once in the car! And its not fun 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know!! I get headaches all the time!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Lilly had her kids!!! TWINS!!! 1 doeling and 1 buckling!  I'll post pictures on her thread: Nigerian Dwarf Kids coming soon! How many? (sorry I don't have a link, I'm tired).

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatygirl

Ellie gave birth last night December has not gone yet though.
Two girls one boy.


----------



## goatlady1314

I win!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

No you don't silly


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatygirl said:


> Ellie gave birth last night December has not gone yet though.
> Two girls one boy.


Can you post pics??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I'll post pics of my kids soon and you others can vote on which ones are the cutest. ;-) 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatygirl

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/ellies-wait-165463/index3.html
Here is the thread


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Here's pics.  These two are of the doeling Cookies n Cream. 
















_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

These two are of the buckling Geronimo "Jerry". 
















_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

They are sooooo cute!!!!!!:O


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Awe!!! Adorable!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Thanks guys!  They are a cute little set! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Why don't you keep the girl???


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I already have someone who may be interested in her (he's the one who gave me Lilly, her mother ). But, the buckling is for sale. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatygirl

December gave birth last night so we have all Easter babies.


----------



## fishin816

What day is it people?!? Guess guess guess! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> What day is it people?!? Guess guess guess!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Is it your bday??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatygirl said:


> December gave birth last night so we have all Easter babies.


Can you post pics??!?

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha  im not sure about you guys but i won

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

Here they are


----------



## goatygirl

I can't upload the pictures for some reason.


----------



## goatygirl

It won't let me download I'll post pics later


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok good I wanna see those babies!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Cade, is it your birthday? A few weeks ago you said you were going to have a birthday soon. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## fishin816

Yeppers! And it is Sweeties kids birthday! Twin girls! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Happy Birthday Cade! And, Congrats on the twin doelings!!  Lilly had her twins the day before Easter! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

Happy Birthday!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Happy birthday Cade!! I had guessed it was your bday but I can't find that reply anywhere. please post pics of the babies


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Day 6- I can creep people out!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol we all knew that already malory! Or at least I do

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, we ALL know that lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## COgoatLover25

My randomness, I want another goat


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

I knew that to lindsey

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

All well


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

Whats that?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## aceofspades

this is not my pic it is a friend in Fredericksburg tx I just thought it was to cute not to share and I thought I fit well here since I win!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

OMG, that's so cute thanks for sharing! But I win lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## aceofspades

Not according to my little friend he says I won


----------



## COgoatLover25

My imaginary little friends says you lose and I win haha


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## aceofspades

I just started a new game called "caption this"
Go check it out and have fun. 
Oh yea and BTW I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

ok, will do . but I'm tellin ya i win


----------



## aceofspades

Ill let you think you win but ever one knows I'm the true winner of this game


----------



## aceofspades

I'm hurt no ones playing my new game "caption this"







That's makes cold sad why would you make colt sad. Go play "caption this" and make colt happy agin


----------



## COgoatLover25

Ok, I'll go play but I still win haha


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wait yaw already knew I was creepy and I wasn't even trying!!??yaw haven't seen nothin yet!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

yea COgoatLover25 make colt happy agin. 
Join COgoatLover25 go play the game "caption this"


----------



## aceofspades

4seasonsfarm said:


> Wait yaw already knew I was creepy and I wasn't even trying!!??yaw haven't seen nothin yet!!
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I've never been called creepy I've been called crazy. Do you really think its a good idea to screw with a crazy person.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I'm both I've been called both and a retard!! haha I do act mental sometimes!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Retard is about like my nickname lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

People shouldn't call you retards...


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like this picture...


----------



## goatlady1314

haha thats a good one!


----------



## COgoatLover25

And it's true lol


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I win!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha I've been gone all day!! and it's totally true!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yaya your back 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well at least I got a fan haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup your #1 fan haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha then say " oh great Malory you are the light of my world and I am your #1 adorer"!!!! haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

OH GREAT MALORY YOU ARE THE LIGHT OF MY WORLD AND I AM YOUR #1 ADORER!!!!!. hahaha 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow!! hAha you really do like me!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

of course I do!!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wait I thought you were Lindsey!!! these avatars are getting me mixed up!!! but it still doesn't matter!! but I knew you liked me already!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha wow! Thanks alot

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well your usernames are so much alike!!! and yaw kinda have the exact same avatar!!:/


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea but u gotta know me girl

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh well it didn't sound like Lindsey so I was kinda confused still!! haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

nope im not lindsey

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Are you sure??!?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Nubians rule and I win







Breezy showing her daughter the milk stand


----------



## goatlady1314

Malory! Yay ace votes for me!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well Nigerians and pygmies are best!! you need to remember that in yo pretty lil head of yours ya hear??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

No I pretty much jist skimmed through that if yaw know what im sayin got me bro?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## aceofspades

No no no you seem to be confused Nigerians and pygmies are cute but nubians are the best


----------



## goatlady1314

;-)

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## aceofspades

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well Nigerians and pygmies are best!! you need to remember that in yo pretty lil head of yours ya hear??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Awww you called me pretty!! 
I guess I am kinda man pretty 
It's all about the eyes


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nigerians and Nubians are the best!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## kenzie

We all match!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I think she was talking to me lol! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## aceofspades

Don't forget about lamanchas there kinda cool looking


----------



## kenzie

COgoatLover25 said:


> Nigerians and Nubians are the best!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


Nope, Boers are!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

kenzie said:


> Nope, Boers are!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Goats are the best!!! That settles it haha

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## aceofspades

Hay hay hay no mam


----------



## aceofspades

Just so y'all know I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah I have 2!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Noope i win! (Psst... boers are the best!)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol im the winner along with my colorful nubians !

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## aceofspades

goatlady1314 said:


> Yeah I have 2!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


You have 2 ?


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea 2 lamanchas 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I win with my 4 Boers!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

goatlady1314 said:


> Lol im the winner along with my colorful nubians !
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Pics!!! pics!!!! pics!!!! Show off you're baby's I wanna see 
I love nubians especially colorful ones


----------



## goatlady1314

I would BUT I accidentally deleted all my pictures the other day  I was so mad haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## aceofspades

These are some of my nubians we are trying to breed spots and good milk lines.


----------



## kenzie

Awe!!
These are my babies!





























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I have one doe left to kid she's a red and white painted breed to a black and white and creme spotted buck with brown trim






were hoping for some red spotted kids.


----------



## aceofspades

Kenzie there so adorable


----------



## COgoatLover25

aceofspades said:


> Pics!!! pics!!!! pics!!!! Show off you're baby's I wanna see
> I love nubians especially colorful ones


These are my Nubian girls


----------



## aceofspades

There all pretty but impartial to the last 2 I love spots spots spots. 
Although I kinda want one with a full center band like an Orio cookie goat


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

aceofspades said:


> Awww you called me pretty!!
> I guess I am kinda man pretty
> It's all about the eyes
> View attachment 65548


Is that you??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

aceofspades said:


> Kenzie there so adorable


Thanks! Yours are too!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Here are my pygmies!!












that one is coming soon






























this one I'm selling and I have two others but I don't have any good pics of them but I'll get some tomorrow

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

4seasonsfarm said:


> Is that you??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes mam it is


----------



## aceofspades

Ok Iove my nubians but that little black and white Pygmy buck is just stinking cute I want him. How tall is he?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

aceofspades said:


> Yes mam it is


Really?? I'm not believing it!! Cause those are almost as beautiful as my eyes and that is very very hard to beat!!! And you would have to be an eye model to have that gorgeous of eyes!!!:l

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

aceofspades said:


> Ok Iove my nubians but that little black and white Pygmy buck is just stinking cute I want him. How tall is he?


He is about 14 inches talk when he is standing properly but he is two months old and already reserved and being picked up tomorrow!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

4seasonsfarm said:


> Really?? I'm not believing it!! Cause those are almost as beautiful as my eyes and that is very very hard to beat!!! And you would have to be an eye model to have that gorgeous of eyes!!!:l
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well thanks yes that is me






I actually were prescription glasses so most of the time people don't notice my eyes

My boyfriend has the prettiest blue eyes tho you can't miss him


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wait sorry this might be offensive!! Not meaning to though.. Are you gay??


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

4seasonsfarm said:


> He is about 14 inches talk when he is standing properly but he is two months old and already reserved and being picked up tomorrow!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I almost bought a Pygmy at the auction by my house he was 12" full grown.


----------



## aceofspades

4seasonsfarm said:


> Wait sorry this might be offensive!! Not meaning to though.. Are you gay??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Not offensive yes i am


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I have a pygmy buck who got stunted and he is probably about 16 inches tall at the shoulder blades and I am willing to sell him cause my other goats don't let him breed:/


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

aceofspades said:


> Not offensive yes i am


Ok well I'm not gonna judge do what ever makes you happy

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Love is love.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm not gay or anything but the song same love is awesome!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

If I got a Pygmy it would have to be a wither. 
Im actually looking in to the nigoras I I think they are adorable.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I personally think fiber goats are weird looking:/


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

4seasonsfarm said:


> I'm not gay or anything but the song same love is awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I'm not shore I've herd that one ill have to google it. 
Stereotypically I'm a terrible gay lol 
My idea of fashion is boots and jeans 
About the only stereo type I fit is that I love to cook. But these days lots of guys do so I don't think that really counts any more lol


----------



## aceofspades

[
I've never had a fiber goat but the area I live in was settled by angora breeders and there's still a lot of them around


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's by macklemore and if you got a pygmy why would it have to be a wether??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

4seasonsfarm said:


> It's by macklemore and if you got a pygmy why would it have to be a wether??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum






Found it yes I've here that song it is pretty good. But what genre would you call it? He mentions hip hop but that's not really what I think of as hop hop.

Would need to be a wither because he would be running with my nubians and I don't need an accidental breeding.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I would consider it hip hop. And my buck is probably to short to breed any Nubians  haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

4seasonsfarm said:


> I would consider it hip hop. And my buck is probably to short to breed any Nubians  haha
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


Ware there's a will theres a way lol 
With my luck he'd find a step stool


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha my goats aren't smart!! they inherited that from me!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What's up?  Funny avatar Malory. :lol:

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Wow ace! I wish I had your herd!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

DesertFlowerNigerians said:


> What's up?  Funny avatar Malory. :lol:
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
> http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com
> 
> Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.
> 
> ~Charisa~


Thanks!! I thought it was like the essence of my thoughts!! haha jk

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I dont understand your avatar

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha how?? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Its a granny! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

It's a grandpa!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol  every old lady has a gray affro these days

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

So do I!!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

U have an afrro?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh!!!! didn't you know that??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol u dont!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yah I do!! I just got my hair cut yesterday into an Afro!! I'll show you hold on a sec


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I want to see too!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

there!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

That's not you !!!!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## aceofspades

goatlady1314 said:


> Wow ace! I wish I had your herd!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Awe thanks we still need improving but I'm very happy with the progress, 
My absolute best milker is a honey yellow. And her kids so far always look just like her doesn't seem to matter what buck we use. 
We are retaining her daughter this season. She just to good a Milker not to keep her blood line. 













Her kid is super friendly she will actually paw at you till you pet her then when you stop she starts pawing at you and pulling on you're clothing. She's a sweet heart just like her mom


----------



## kenzie

4seasonsfarm said:


> View attachment 65730
> there!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


O my goodness!!! Malory!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

kenzie said:


> O my goodness!!! Malory!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Like my new look??:3

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Oh yea!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

why does everyone have my avatar AGAIN!

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Arent we still doin dare?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I dont think so

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> why does everyone have my avatar AGAIN!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Your avatar! My avatar!

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah its mine now

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah it's not


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

Dude I had it longer

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, you haven't 



Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea huh u changed yours for like 2 days 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

I just took these like an hour ago haha

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatygirl

You don't dis bud your goaties?


----------



## goatlady1314

I do, but I lost track of it with these guys, im going to use the dr Naylor dehorner when they are 4 days old 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I winz


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

No I win


----------



## kenzie

Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I do tho

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, actually "you" don't I do


----------



## goatlady1314

Ik I do

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

ik you don't


----------



## goatlady1314

Omgoodness im the winnet

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

OMG! guess what just happened with my goats!!!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

U fed them?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

no, guess again!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

U scared them and they died? ?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

no, guess again!


----------



## aceofspades

The built a time machine and went back to the time to that point where I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

nope, guess again!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

About an hour ago I was forced to say good bye to dear sweet Bella.   She fought hard for 26 long days. Now she has no more pain. I miss her SOOO BAD!!!!     She was my favorite doeling. I can't stop crying!!!  :mecry: :tears: Good bye Baby Bella!!!  I LOVE YOU SO MUCH, more than you will ever know! I LOVE YOU MY LITTLE GIRL!  (She had Joint Ill and started getting VERY weak)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## aceofspades

OMG have y'all ever herd of the goat breed Bakra from Pakistani? 
Like goatzilla I want one!!!!!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> nope, guess again!


Just tell us already!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

aceofspades said:


> OMG have y'all ever herd of the goat breed Bakra from Pakistani?
> Like goatzilla I want one!!!!!
> View attachment 65891
> View attachment 65892
> View attachment 65893
> View attachment 65894
> View attachment 65895


They are crazy huge!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

COgoatLover25 said:


> nope, guess again!


Some ones prego


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> nope, guess again!


One of ur goats had her babies!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I win!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

No. I will be the winner

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well did you know that Shakespeare once said ye shall not be a winner until you consider Malory Rogers the winniest winner of all the people who play this game!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

No Shakespeare died didnt he/she? I have no idea who it is all I know is that I have a fishing pole with Shakespeare written on the side

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeah is a boy and he died but someone quoted it for me!! haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Such as?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Do want to hear what happened with my goats???


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> Such as?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Yo mama!!! haha

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Do want to hear what happened with my goats???
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
> Website coming soon!


Yes I told you to tell us!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yes I told you to tell us!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


They all said " Lindsey wins!!" Lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh be quiet Lindsey they did not!!! only I can undertand the goat language!! here are the pooch test pics of my doe I "think" is preggo let me know what yaw think!!




















Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Correction!! her teats have gotten bigger from what they were!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Shes looks pregnant to me! But my momma dont even know you ya weirdo 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yay!!! and yeh your momma knows my momma and told her


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

here is a pic of her belly and she hasn't eaten anything yet!! but she has always stayed fat but before she eats usually she is skinnier but now her bigness is staying!!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

She does?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha  no not really!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

goatlady1314 said:


> No Shakespeare died didnt he/she? I have no idea who it is all I know is that I have a fishing pole with Shakespeare written on the side
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Please tell me you're joking!!! How do you not know who Shakespeare is???? 
This hurts my heart. 
Maybe you know some of his work. Have you ever seen the play or that movie herd the stories of "Romeo and Juliet"
He was the original poet,director,creator of that play amongst manny other iconic plays. 
Please please please if you really don't know who he is look it up I beg you to educate yourself in the finer arts. Are the arts dead do they no longer teach about the this in high school. we read Shakespeare in junior high English class. is this really what the world has come to.

William Shakespeare, the bard of Avon, has been inspiring creative people, artists and playwrights for a long time. But the fact remains that much of what he wrote is now part of daily lingo. Much of Shakespeare is now part of common usage.

As we celebrate 450th birth anniversary of literary genius, here's a list of top five quotes that that is now part of our daily language.

1. Et Tu Brutus?
You have been the target of it or have hurled this several times at your friends, especially when they ditch you on Facebook or Twitter.

The phrase finds mention in Shakespeare's play Julius Ceaser.

2. To be or not to be
The celebrated quote from Shakespeare's great tragedy Hamelet has been used and often abused (the various variations on social networking sites) in all forms. The phrase that brings out the dilemma of life's existence is now an everyday phrase.

FLASHMOB: Shakespeare fans take to streets
The quote comes from his play Hamlet.

3. All's well that ends well
Forget its usage in English language this is an accepted phrase even in Hindi! Such is the power of the bard and his lasting legacy.

All's Well That Ends Well is comedy by Shakespeare.

4. It is not in the stars to hold our destiny but in ourselves.

A quote from Julius Ceaser, we often end up using the line to crib about destiny!

5: A fool thinks himself to be wise, but a wise man knows himself to be a fool.

William Shakespeare's As You Like It gave us another gem. It is not uncommon to see it being used.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I know I was kinda surprised to!! but we are both hoe schoolers so...


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey! Dont doubt me! 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha!! well I doubt myself!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Hey guess what everybody!!)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wht??:O


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok what?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, actually you don't Mak 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## kenzie

Um yes i do 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

If I let you win you have to let me win first!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

U already won first now I do

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

Nope i do


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I feel like a pickle!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

How does a pickle feel


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ugly!! haha jk!! They feel needed!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

No way

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Ugly!! haha jk!! They feel needed!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Come jump on my sandwich, I need you haha


----------



## aceofspades

haha pickle tannic


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha that second one!!!!:')


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Love the last one


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea well I don't get it

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You don't get the second one??:O


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Yea

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## scubacoz

I have several jars of pickles that I canned. 



Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3

The second one is hilarious!


----------



## goatlady1314

Guys I really dont get that one 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mcclan3

The one is "in a pickle", one is "in a jam"...and (hint) the other one is shaped like a screw lol


Rachael McClanahan


----------



## goatlady1314

What does the screw mean?

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Mcclan3

Screwed


----------



## goatlady1314

Oooooh Hahahhahahah that is funny lol

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## COgoatLover25

Love your avatar Mcclan!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Mcclan3

Thanks  Ola is a huge goofball and is always trying to climb on my lap


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh I lik it too!! r u new to ths thread??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3

Haha not new to it, I'm only an occasional commenter to the thread


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok that is what I thought but I was jut asking anyways


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win!!! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kenzie

I winz


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Y'all are bein selfish!!:/


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Nope but i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Nope!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yup I win


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're right!!! You lose I win 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## kenzie

I win pebble


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Well aince no one is on the Chat Thread this morning&#8230; what do you guys think of this little doe I am getting?!?!?






look at her level topline!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

She looks really nice Cade!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Well aince no one is on the Chat Thread this morning&#8230; what do you guys think of this little doe I am getting?!?!?
> View attachment 66617
> look at her level topline!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Who's she out of?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

She is out of this doe






and that doe is a MCH/CH!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oh, Paris. What happened ? I thought you were getting one out of Valentine????


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Oh, Paris. What happened ? I thought you were getting one out of Valentine????
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


She didn't settle! :/

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Darn , that's too bad ! :/ 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## fishin816

Yeah I know! I liked Valentine better, but Paris is just as good! I also had a chance to get a doe from CINNAMON! But some other person had a reserveation on her :eyeroll: 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like Valentine better... Paris is nice but not my style 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That doeling is very cute!! and she has potential to be very great in shows!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

I got my puppies! TWO PUPPIES! Not one! TWO!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

What kind?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm guessing Great Pyrenees


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

50% Great Pyr, 25% Karakachan, 25% Komondor. Daisy and Duke. Duke is the white male Daisy is the dark female

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Their coats don't look very good...


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Mine 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I think they are all cute!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

goatlady1314 said:


> Mine
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


Why is she in the house&#8230;? She will not be a good guardian if she is exposed to nothing but people in her early life&#8230; just saying. She is cute! What breed is she?!?!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

My phone is now overloaded with puppy pictures… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Their coats don't look very good...
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Probably because of the food they were started on&#8230; they are now being switched to Diamond Dog Food whoch has probiotics and antioxidents&#8230; they love it!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha!! well Cade how many lgds do u got now??:O


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

Three… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh I thought u had lik a ton!! I don't hav a LGD just a donkey!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3

No LGD's here, just corgis .








Right now we have 6, counting the 3 puppies (even though most of them will be gone soon).


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh man I want a corgi!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3

They are the best <3


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I've always wanted a corgi, Bernese mt dog, and Doberman pinschers!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh and a orange and white husky with four eyes and one blue eye and one brown eye!! very specific!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

HE was in the house because it has been raining outside and he was sad because he just got tooken away from his mother :lol: 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## goatlady1314

Don't worry hes outside now 

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well paisley can jump high cause she got out of her fence last night but she is already tame and rotten!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Cade they are very cute!!
I got a half pyrneese half anatolian shepard in February








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Kenzie where do you live?? I need your address and everything!! oh by the way..... I'm coming to steal your dog!!D


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Kenzie where do you live?? I need your address and everything!! oh by the way..... I'm coming to steal your dog!!D
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Y do you need her address? 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

To steal the dog. ...

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NubianFan

Dog thief..... :lol:


----------



## kenzie

Well you start at your house then make a left another left then another left next you make a left then u make a left! Then your at my house!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

You forgot that one other left she needs to make by the filling station with the old calico cat outside....


----------



## kenzie

NubianFan said:


> You forgot that one other left she needs to make by the filling station with the old calico cat outside....


Shhh! I dont want to give her my real adress!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol :lol:

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kenzie

what all yall doin?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

kenzie said:


> Well you start at your house then make a left another left then another left next you make a left then u make a left! Then your at my house!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Wait I looked up your address and it's not all lefts it's all rights!!!! you guys are mean not telling me your address!!!!:l

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Oh Malory!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

What!! you lied to me and once a liar always a liar!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

No i aint gonna lie
I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Your still lying!! haha


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey Mal you need to empty your PM box


----------



## scubacoz

I think Dixie us gonna kid today, but I have been wrong before!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What's go'ing on? :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

I have no idea!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

COgoatLover25 said:


> Hey Mal you need to empty your PM box


Well I didn't even tell me I needed to!!!:O no wonder u haven't been PMing me!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Well there is one thing goin on


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> I have no idea!


 Like ur new avatar!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

thanks


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Your welcome!!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Ik it's terrible haha did u get my email?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Um no I haven't even checked mine haha!! but I will!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok ;-)


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not a good pic but how does everybody like Pep?
View attachment 67137


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Yup love my pep


----------



## COgoatLover25

He's out of my Moon 
View attachment 67140


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Aww my moon


----------



## kenzie

COgoatLover25 said:


> Not a good pic but how does everybody like Pep?
> View attachment 67137
> 
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Very nice Lindsey!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I love moon!! pep is cute but I wish he looked more like his mama!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, thanks guys  Peps gonna be a wether soon!! Haha


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Aww!! poor fello taking his man card away!!:'( 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Aww!! poor fello taking his man card away!!:'(
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Ik, but there's too many not top quality bucks out there as it is.

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well there is too many wethers also!!!!!:l


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well, bucks stink!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No they don't!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

Hey all! Is anyone on Instagram here?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

COgoatLover25 said:


> Well, bucks stink!
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


I love buck smell haha


----------



## fishin816

COgoatLover25 said:


> Ik, but there's too many not top quality bucks out there as it is.
> 
> Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


Couldn't have said it better myself! Bravo Lindsey!!!! *Applaud, applaud, appluad!!!!*

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> No they don't!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I am sorry Malory, but you are terribly wrong, you must not have had your bucks during the fall yet huh?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> I am sorry Malory, but you are terribly wrong, you must not have had your bucks during the fall yet huh?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Yes but it all depends on how you raise a buck!! my buck last summer was in rut constantly but I do kinda like the smell!! and what if all adults would send away there sons because they thought they weren't good looking or didn't have any good qualities!! You at least have to give me a chance!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

fishin816 said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself! Bravo Lindsey!!!! *Applaud, applaud, appluad!!!!*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Thanks  I just see so many low quality bucks and it makes me sick


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You guys make me sick!!!!:x


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Sorry Mal, didn't mean to make you sick  But I think that we should work to improve the breed


----------



## fishin816

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yes but it all depends on how you raise a buck!! my buck last summer was in rut constantly but I do kinda like the smell!! and what if all adults would send away there sons because they thought they weren't good looking or didn't have any good qualities!! You at least have to give me a chance!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I give you a second chance, lol

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

I think sannen bucks are the worst!! If its a nubian then I love it haha, I finally got rid of my 2 ugly sannens in January :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well nigerian bucks are harder for me to tame buck but pygmies make the best bucks/pets even if they aren't stripped of their man hood!! haha my pygmy tic TAC just walks to me and let's me rub him and then when he is ready to graze again he just walks away!! haha


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

fishin816 said:


> I give you a second chance, lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Well I never gave you a chance at all!! haha

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3

This adorable guy gets to come home to me soon, so I win!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Oooooooooo so cute ! Congrats :thumbup: name?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Mcclan3

I believe he's going to be Creekwood Acres Jokers Wylde (my husband picked the name) but we are going to call him Joker.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Good name 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

He is absolutely beautiful!!!!:O and I love the name!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win! :lol:


----------



## Mcclan3

Thanks  


And nope, I win!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

So McClan how many goats u got??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3

4seasonsfarm said:


> So McClan how many goats u got??


7 for now, but getting more this fall


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I have 9 but I will probably be getting a better nigerian buck this fall and more does!! don't wanna buy in the summer cause last year I got a lot of sicknesses so I'm gonna see how this summer goes!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3

We're picking up 4 in June, but nothing else until fall. Traveling in Texas summer heat is brutal lol


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh I everything last year was a mess!!! but this sprin everything has been settling down and I am more prepared!! yay!! I jst gotta keep praying too but I'm in North Carolina!! so the heat isn't as bad as Texas!!:/ on second hand u might need the prayers more than me!!!:O


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3

Lol we can share the prayers


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha Ik!! but may of last year I jst found a doeling dead!!! Then in August a 6 month doe died from parasite overload I guess the dewormer I was using didn't get to her good nor the sevin dust!!!! Then in October I got a buck and he got coccidia and died te next month but I think he was already sick wen I got him!! then I had a doe to miscarriage then even this year I ha two kids to die 1- momma sat or laid or stepped on 2- got into something poisonous!! but other than those natural deaths this year has been more smooth than last year but I'm getting prepared for summer!! ill be prayin for the both of us!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3

Oh ouch! We lost Penny right before Easter because of her horns but that has been our only loss this year. I'm crossing my fingers so hard that we don't have any more problems this year!


----------



## aceofspades

He is adorable congrats. 







But I still win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Mcclan3 said:


> Oh ouch! We lost Penny right before Easter because of her horns but that has been our only loss this year. I'm crossing my fingers so hard that we don't have any more problems this year!


I will e praying for us both!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## scubacoz

Meet Bunny she is a registered mini Nubian








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## goatlady1314

Aww shes soo cute!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

She looks like a bunny!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3

She is adorable! I want to add a mini Nubian or two to my Nigerians one day.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Same here actually I just want plain Nubians!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## scubacoz

That's why I named her Bunny because of her beautiful long ears. She is so cute running and hopping around the yard at only 1 week old. I need to get a video of her doing that!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## aceofspades

Any thing Nubian is awesome.
I miss my minis but I LOVE my big calm Nubians


----------



## aceofspades

yea I win do a happy dance


----------



## Mcclan3

I'll happy dance, but only cause I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm not happy dancing even tho I win!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Kenzie comn everyone knows I won


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

no malory you lost ever time! im only posting here cuz im bored and... im on my computer :lol: my phones data is all whacky so yeah thats why im not on alot anymore :'( :think: haha


----------



## margaret

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeh I everything last year was a mess!!! but this sprin everything has been settling down and I am more prepared!! yay!! I jst gotta keep praying too but I'm in North Carolina!! so the heat isn't as bad as Texas!!:/ on second hand u might need the prayers more than me!!!:O
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


i didn't know you are in NC. Where in NC are you?


----------



## margaret

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha Ik!! but may of last year I jst found a doeling dead!!! Then in August a 6 month doe died from parasite overload I guess the dewormer I was using didn't get to her good nor the sevin dust!!!! Then in October I got a buck and he got coccidia and died te next month but I think he was already sick wen I got him!! then I had a doe to miscarriage then even this year I ha two kids to die 1- momma sat or laid or stepped on 2- got into something poisonous!! but other than those natural deaths this year has been more smooth than last year but I'm getting prepared for summer!! ill be prayin for the both of us!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I think we all need prayers, I lost so many last year. What wormer did you use?


----------



## goatlady1314

i only use valbazen and safe gaurd but i havent heard of any others so far :-/


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

margaret said:


> i didn't know you are in NC. Where in NC are you?


R u in North Carolina also?? I'm in albemarle??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

margaret said:


> I think we all need prayers, I lost so many last year. What wormer did you use?


Maybe nc just had a bad year last year!!:/ and I used safeguard cause I didn't know of any others but now I use ivermectin!!

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh cool!


----------



## margaret

4seasonsfarm said:


> R u in North Carolina also?? I'm in albemarle??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


i'm in new hill , about 1 1/2 hr away from you.


----------



## margaret

4seasonsfarm said:


> Maybe nc just had a bad year last year!!:/ and I used safeguard cause I didn't know of any others but now I use ivermectin!!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I used Safeguard last year, now i heard the stuff is "safe for goats and safe for worms" :lol: Now i use ivermectin.


----------



## COgoatLover25

margaret said:


> I used Safeguard last year, now i heard the stuff is "safe for goats and safe for worms" :lol: Now i use ivermectin.


:lol: Really ? Can you use ivermectin on pregnant does?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

margaret said:


> I used Safeguard last year, now i heard the stuff is "safe for goats and safe for worms" :lol: Now i use ivermectin.


Yeh ivermectin is soooo much better!! and cool wht breed do u raise??

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Yeh ivermectin is soooo much better!! and cool wht breed do u raise??
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


She raises Alpines and Nigerians, I know because I took the time to look at her signature haha


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

She doesn't hav a signature!!::


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> She doesn't hav a signature!!::
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


you just can't see it because you're on your iPod!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well u jst can't see me case ur on ur computer and in Colorado!!! ur missing out!! haha jk


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

You made no sense right there ;-)


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Yeh I did!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok she said I was on my iPod so I couldn't see signatures...... So I said u can't see me cause she is in Colorado and on her computer!! so yeh.....


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol ok now I gotcha  who likes mints!?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wht type?? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

Wintergreen


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Lik breath mints??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Then yeh of course!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wrongo!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

Yepo



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mcclan3

My two doelings come home next Friday, and my buckling and wether come home the Friday after that, so....I win by overload of cuteness!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ugh I win!! 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

malo you always lose


----------



## kenzie

Only a goat best friend would make u do this!^

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

So i win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

goatlady1314 said:


> malo you always lose


Well now I'm not I'm stepping up my game chane!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

Empty your PM box Mal!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Sry Lindsey!!!:l


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

Lol  im winning


----------



## aceofspades

I'm winning


----------



## goatlady1314

Nah


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I second that nah!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Nope! I win!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Charisa your back!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

I win cuz i am sick


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Aww I'm sorry with what?? Losing?? haha


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Yes, I'm back! :-D Aaaaannnnndddddd, I WIN!!!! :-D  :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Mcclan3

;P nope, I win!


----------



## goatlady1314

Im a winner


----------



## COgoatLover25

Not of this game


----------



## goatlady1314

oh yeah


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm a winner and Chaney what is ur profile pic of??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

4seasonsfarm said:


> Aww I'm sorry with what?? Losing?? haha
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


Nope with bronchitus
And winning

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

oh yuck! and malory i was sitting backwards on my horse, then took a picture of his butt haha


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> oh yuck! and malory i was sitting backwards on my horse, then took a picture of his butt haha


:lol: Look at my avatar now


----------



## goatlady1314

:lol: wow


----------



## COgoatLover25

goatlady1314 said:


> :lol: wow


I changed it haha,


----------



## goatlady1314

I see that


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## aceofspades

I know some of y'all can relate I was laughing so hard I was crying.

An absolute must read

http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com/2013/10/foul-fetchings-flashing-lights_28.html


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey guys update- I win!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Mcclan3

Nope I do


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope I do 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Nope I do


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## trinikid

where do I collect my prize ?? :wahoo:


----------



## aceofspades

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## goatlady1314

Nopw


----------



## kenzie

I WINNN


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

Guess what day it is? 
It's the day that I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Not now not with a cow
Not then not with a hen
Not ever will you guys win!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## aceofspades

Cute but I still win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I hav the best lookin avatar so I win!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

4seasonsfarm said:


> Well I hav the best lookin avatar so I win!!
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


No you don't! It's better looking than Aces  but not mine


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha that is actually what I was thinking but hoped you wouldn't see my post!!! haha


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## aceofspades

COgoatLover25 said:


> No you don't! It's better looking than Aces  but not mine


Excuse you I don't think so.


----------



## COgoatLover25

aceofspades said:


> Excuse you I don't think so.


Excuse you , cause mines still better


----------



## aceofspades

COgoatLover25 said:


> Excuse you , cause mines still better


You must be dreaming mins the best


----------



## COgoatLover25

aceofspades said:


> You must be dreaming mins the best


Well, you must be sleep typing cause anyone can see mine is better


----------



## goatlady1314

Personally I lika Lindseys because hers are colorful. :lol: I think aces is better than malorys tho


----------



## aceofspades

goatlady1314 said:


> Personally I lika Lindseys because hers are colorful. :lol: I think aces is better than malorys tho


You might need to go to an optometrist because I think there's some thing wrong with you're eyesight mines obviously the best


----------



## goatlady1314

:lol: you have a white goat tho. I tested 24! 24 I think yeah I don't know it was 2 years ago


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Um no I have second best ace is third and lindo is first!! and chan how dare u betray me like that!! haha


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

Well :lol: you've had that one for over a year or so. .. its getting old


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No uh!!!! I've only had it like a month or two and since I lost all my pics on my iPod it got erased but I loved the pic so much the only way I get to see it is on goat spot!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

I still win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

Nope!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I WINNNNNN! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## aceofspades

I'm taking this win to


----------



## kenzie

I won 
I win
I am winning


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

No you don't I win


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Forget it losers I win!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## kenzie

i 







WIN


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

:lol:


----------



## goatygirl

You lose i win


----------



## COgoatLover25

I don't think so  :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

Everyone is losers except for me ok?


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, not OK


----------



## kenzie

I wonnn


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

My mini donkeys will tell you I'm stubborn as an mule so y'all might as well give Up I win I won and I'm going to win


----------



## ThreeHavens

*steals winning title*


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

aceofspades said:


> View attachment 71927
> View attachment 71928
> 
> My mini donkeys will tell you I'm stubborn as an mule so y'all might as well give Up I win I won and I'm going to win


Cute but I win!!

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## aceofspades

My donkeys are adorable and sweet and I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

No I win!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## kenzie

I winn


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I win!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

Losers


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

That what you are so what am I??


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

Obviously a loser


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Yep, you are! :lol: I win!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## aceofspades

Win


----------



## aceofspades

Pickle flavored Pringles?


----------



## goatlady1314

I love those


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Eww those are nasty!!!!:x


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## aceofspades

Doesn't even sound good to me


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

They aren't!!!:/


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

Yummmm


----------



## NubianFan

why are there two of these?


----------



## GoatyGoatGal

If you are a Squinja, post below! If not, don't post!!! :laugh:


----------



## goatlady1314

Haha


----------



## goatygirl

Fried pickles


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yum! :yum:


----------



## goatygirl

And fried oreos


----------



## aceofspades

Love fried pickles and mushrooms


----------



## kenzie

I win


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314

U lost...... :lol:


----------



## kenzie

I winn


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win!!!!! I miss my baby Blue Bell!!!!    I miss her sooooo much!!!!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

Winnner......


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Oh no you don't! I win! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314




----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Anyone else going to post? Well, I guess I still win! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

Winner over here


----------



## goatygirl

Winner!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Me winner!!! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

who?


----------



## goatygirl

Me of course


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh really? :-?


----------



## goatygirl

Always me!


----------



## goatlady1314

Never u


----------



## goatygirl

Haha you wish. I still win.


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh? Do u really?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Amandanicole

....


----------



## goatlady1314

......


----------



## Amandanicole

Zzzzz


----------



## goatlady1314

Ssssss


----------



## Amandanicole

Hmmmm


----------



## goatlady1314

Lets see :-?


----------



## Amandanicole

Kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## goatlady1314

:lol:


----------



## goatygirl

I win!


----------



## Amandanicole

Hi,


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win! :-D ANNND, my goats say so, so that's final! :-D I WIN!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Amandanicole

No I win! Look at the cute face of a newborn buckling AKA my profile pic


----------



## goatlady1314

I win


----------



## Amandanicole

...


----------



## Udder Folks

*beginner's luck!*

Never played before - so nice of you all to let me win!!! 
Love the goodness of all your hearts!


----------



## Amandanicole

Haha


----------



## goatlady1314




----------



## goatygirl

Udder Folks said:


> Never played before - so nice of you all to let me win!!!
> Love the goodness of all your hearts!


Haha you wish we were that nice. Thanks for the laughs
I still win


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatygirl

I win first


----------



## Amandanicole

Hi!


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## Amandanicole

Noooo


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah cheese


----------



## goatygirl

I win!


----------



## goatlady1314

No bud u lost


----------



## Mcclan3

I wiiiiiin


----------



## goatlady1314

haha


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

))))))


----------



## goatygirl

What does that mean?


----------



## Amandanicole

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

I um was laughing at you if u didn't understand


----------



## goatygirl

You could have used something else. Like this :slapfloor: this :ROFLr this :lol:


----------



## Amandanicole

Hi,


----------



## goatlady1314

OK :'( )


----------



## Amandanicole

Hi,


----------



## goatlady1314

Bye


----------



## Amandanicole

Hello


----------



## COgoatLover25

Winner!


----------



## goatlady1314

Loser


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, right


----------



## goatlady1314

U r


----------



## COgoatLover25




----------



## Amandanicole

I win!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Me!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

No me!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Notta


----------



## margaret

Exactly right Lindsey you are Notta person and you are Notta winner


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yuppa


----------



## margaret

Noppa


----------



## COgoatLover25

Moppa


----------



## goatlady1314

Stokka


----------



## Amandanicole

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## Mcclan3




----------



## COgoatLover25

:window::window::window::window::window::window::window::window::window::window::window::window::window::window::window:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Winner!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Is me


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## ilovegoats

I won! Mwahahaha


----------



## COgoatLover25

But I WIN :lol: :devil:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Nope!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Apparently  :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

Mean Lindsey


----------



## COgoatLover25

Winner Lindsey :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

Lindsey broke my heart everyone


----------



## Josiah

I win


----------



## Mcclan3

I have blue hair so I win.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, I'm still winning


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I had a bad day! I deserve to win!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Eh, you got to win for a second ....now its my turn :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Suck it up! I won!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I had to go to the dentist today so I WIN! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I used to work at a dentist.. It's not that bad! Lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm supposed to have my wisdoms pulled soon :'( owie


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Oh bummer! I had to have that done when I was 16 cuz they were impacted... But now I have less teeth to floss! :grin::grin:


----------



## COgoatLover25

It's gonna hurt....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Naw they give you super awesome pain meds that give you crazy dreams if you read a scary book!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Cool!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I think my goats r trying to cause an earth quake!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yah, you need to stop them! I can hear them from here! Oh wait.....that's my goats :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Haha! It was just Eddie my big wether rubbing his horns against the back wall of my bedroom.. I haven't figured out why he does this or even if he knows that's my room!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol: I am watching a movie...guess


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm watching some weird show I found on Netflix.. R u watching finding nemo? Cuz seriously I have been wanting to watch that movie again for weeks!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope, Lucille Ball in Big Street


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I'm terrible with movies, but that one sounds old lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

It is, she died in the end ...eh, now on to " Whatever happened to baby Jane? " :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha isn't it late where you live? Are u gonna stay up all night watching movies?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, 11:37 but I can't sleep :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I can't sleep either! Luckily I don't have to work tomorrow! Just have to wake up b4 7 to milk to goat! Lol!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Did I ever ask you if you are near Denver?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I finally went to sleep!
Not really :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Lol! Me too! But I'm still tired!!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm always tired when I wake up :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Me too... Wish there was something I could do about that.. Either make coffee or take a nap! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

Coffee never seems to work for me :chin: Drank 3 cups of it once and went to sleep for 7hr :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Hahaha I have definitely done that! I think it's kind of a mental thing, "drink a warm cup of caffeine in the morning and you will be awake!" even though it doesn't work I still do it! Though I usually have black tea cuz its much better than coffee!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

They say apples are supposed to make you awake , idk if that's true or not though


----------



## Amandanicole

I win!


----------



## goatlady1314

.......


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh cherry


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

:-o Just for that.....I win! :-D


----------



## goatlady1314

Nah you may be awesome but not quite that awesome


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm more awesome than both of you combined so I win! :ROFL:


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## Mcclan3

::does the I win dance::


----------



## goatlady1314

ok cool


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win!


----------



## goatlady1314

Loser Lindsey


----------



## COgoatLover25

Loserur Chaney


----------



## goatygirl

I win!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nopey nopey! :lol:


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Olive lost!!!


----------



## goatygirl

My computer is messed up


----------



## Amandanicole

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok


----------



## kenzie

Hey everyone!! What hve i missed?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

the fact that you lost and i won.


----------



## goatlady1314

Well MacKenzie you was missing me!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win! :-D And, cannnnnny, I think Kenzie spells her name like "Kenzie". ;-)


----------



## goatygirl

its spelt Chaney


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I know how Chaney is spelled, she and I just call each other names! :lol:

Is anyone going to critique my goats on the learning to critique topic?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hi! I'm back!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hey ! I win!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Ok, But now I win! So thank you.


----------



## COgoatLover25

You're welcome!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

He says HI


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaaawwww, he's cute!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks, and may I ask what type of goat is in your profile picture? It is really pretty.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Thanks  that is my Nubian doe


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Neat! I don't have a heard.... YET!!! Although I have a pair of boers. Have you ever heard of a goat that drives tractors? I have! It's my female Doe, Baylee. Then I have my mischievous buck Jackson who gets into EVERYTHING!!!!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

winner! )


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Aww thanks for congratulating me! I'm your WINNER!!!!!


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## kyndal_98

I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


----------



## kyndal_98

Yup


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win!


----------



## kyndal_98

I don't know about that


----------



## COgoatLover25

I do!


----------



## kyndal_98

Hmm


----------



## COgoatLover25

:sleeping:onder:


----------



## kyndal_98

)))


----------



## COgoatLover25

I love the goat in your avatar


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Cough cough


----------



## COgoatLover25

sneeze sneeze!


----------



## kyndal_98

Haha


----------



## COgoatLover25

boo hoo! :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Roof roof


----------



## kyndal_98

I'm tired


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Me too. :yawn:


----------



## kyndal_98

It's bedtime


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

It's only 7:48


----------



## NubianFan

Why aint you got no creek? Did you drink it all?


----------



## kyndal_98

It's actually 9:43


----------



## goatlady1314

its 9:28 actually


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

It's 8:45 pm here! :-D AND, at this exact time, and FOREVER, I WIN!!!!

Please post in here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/tgs-has-helped-me-170591/


----------



## goatlady1314

4:54 A.M im winning


----------



## kyndal_98

Hmm


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah I win


----------



## kyndal_98

Idk about that


----------



## goatlady1314

Why not? I got up sooo early just to win!


----------



## kyndal_98

Lol I was up at 6


----------



## goatlady1314

Hmm...well 6 just don't cut it  :lol:


----------



## kyndal_98

Well see about that


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok


----------



## kyndal_98

Yup


----------



## kyndal_98

Wait you play basketball??


----------



## goatlady1314

Yes! Why?


----------



## kyndal_98

I play too! Varsity at Jay County!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

NubianFan said:


> Why aint you got no creek? Did you drink it all?


Nope! I live in #1 TEXAS<3 and its to hot to have a creek. And since I live in TEXAS I WIN!!!!!!!  I thank you.


----------



## kyndal_98

Basketball players automatically win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

No, but nice try.


----------



## ndwarf

I win!!! :lol:


----------



## kyndal_98

I win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha you both lost to my awesomeness!!!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

I winn


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

No I do


----------



## kyndal_98

I believe I do


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well u can't win because I DO


----------



## kyndal_98

Lol you think you won


----------



## kyndal_98

Oh look I'm still winning


----------



## goatlady1314

Loooosers!


----------



## kyndal_98

Hmm


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm winning...obviously :shades:


----------



## goatlady1314

Awww


----------



## COgoatLover25

Boo hoo


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I win you loose so haha


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha funny joke bc I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win cause these piggies are too cute to lose!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hello bacon


----------



## kyndal_98

Only people with boers can win lol


----------



## kyndal_98

See they are cuter


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha no comment but I win


----------



## kyndal_98

Admit it


----------



## COgoatLover25

I have a Boer so I win :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I got a boer too and I'm awesome so I win


----------



## COgoatLover25

Well I have Nubians, Nigerians, and a Boer...plus I'm awesome so I'm the winner :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I have cows dogs cats sheep goats chickens donkeys and doves PLUS IM AWESOME so I WIN


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

And geese so I am awesome


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

And I WINNNNNNN


----------



## COgoatLover25

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> I have cows dogs cats sheep goats chickens donkeys and doves PLUS IM AWESOME so I WIN


I also have cows, goats, pigs, dogs, chickens, 5 horses, 1 mini horse, a pet rat, and plus I'm pretty awesome so I win :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Ok well I couldn't add pigs because they are in my freezer and I totally forgot to add numbers Let me count them


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

15 cows, 13 horses, 7 fish, 3 geese, 9 white doves, 2 pigeons, 2 mini horses, 12 goats, 4 sheep ,5 rabbits, 6 dogs, 9 cats. All on 80 acres.


----------



## COgoatLover25

Eh, I still win :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

And my four donkeys


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

2 of them are minis


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I am VICTORIOUS!!!!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I doubt it :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yeah me too....


----------



## COgoatLover25

Lol, when you get time, I'd love to see some pics of your donkeys


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Ive got some


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Beat you both!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Ha no you didnt


----------



## COgoatLover25

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> View attachment 76569


Those ears!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

You gotta love em


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

His "girl friend" is right behind him you can see her in between his ears


----------



## COgoatLover25

How could you not!? Lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

yeah your right


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch




----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Here Is a few of my animals


----------



## COgoatLover25

2nd and last pic are totally cute!


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok losers go back to being yourselves now


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Ya you need to take your own advise  (jk)


----------



## goatlady1314

Hahhahahahaha


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

okay THIS Loser needs to go to sleep its 9:09 in Texas.


----------



## COgoatLover25

So does loser goatlady1314 :lol:


----------



## kyndal_98

Whatever yall


----------



## COgoatLover25

I vwin


----------



## kyndal_98

I wish I had a British accent


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me too but I don't ! Lol


----------



## kyndal_98

Or ab Australian one


----------



## COgoatLover25

Eh, I could do without that one lol!


----------



## goatlady1314

Ok Lindsey time to go faint, dont worry bout wakin


----------



## COgoatLover25

:lol:


----------



## kyndal_98

Or ab Australian one


----------



## goatlady1314

Winnnnnnin


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Olive


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hey what? I, I, WINNNNNNNNN!!! :-D *celebrating!* I win!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Me winner!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Is anyone going to critique my goats??? They are on the Learning to Critique topic. 

I win!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I think we could do better if you could get some pics with them clipped and setup 
I win!


----------



## goatlady1314

Winning loser


----------



## kyndal_98

Hey


----------



## COgoatLover25

Hello!


----------



## goatlady1314

Winning


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope :lol:


----------



## margaret

Gosh guys stop your stupid arguments, the winner is HERE. We can party now:balloons::cart::cake::stars::cheers::fireworks::clap:arty:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yeah thanks for starting the party FOR ME!!


----------



## kyndal_98

Winner


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Thanks


----------



## goatlady1314

Yeah


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I win you loose


----------



## goatlady1314

You loose I snooze


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I won bc I'm in TEXAS


----------



## goatlady1314

Texas sucks


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Well where do u live


----------



## goatlady1314

Iowa


----------



## kyndal_98

Indiana


----------



## goatlady1314

Not you again


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Goodmorning


----------



## goatlady1314

Hey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

What are y'all doing?


----------



## goatlady1314

Im at the park how about you?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Just fixed a fence that someone ran through in a truck at the back of my pasture.


----------



## goatlady1314

Hm that's cool


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yeah it's like the 8th time I've fixed that stupid fence this month!! But at least none of my goats got out.


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Why r people hitting it?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Because it is like a "T" and they are going past the stop sign and we are at the intersection. 



❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Aww :') thats funny


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

No, no it isn't 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

)


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I'm sooooooo EXCITED!!!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Whyyyy


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I am in the process of getting 100 acres!!!!! ;D


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh my goodness! Thats awesome!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yeah I'm so happy


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

I bet! Is it free? :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

No, I wish! 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314




----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Whatcha doin?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Taking a walk


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Awesome


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Ikr!  what are you doing


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Feeding my goats


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Cool


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

What r u doing tomorrow? :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Nothing.


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Awesome!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha! I hot a new puppy!!








❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

(got) 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatygirl

What breed


----------



## Amandanicole

My boers cute too!!! I win


----------



## kyndal_98

Aww


----------



## goatlady1314

Awww


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

goatygirl said:


> What breed


Pig and a pommerainian I wanna call em a "PUGGARAINIAN"

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win! :-D


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Oh but you dont


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## margaret

so sorry to disappoint you but *I am the winner*


----------



## Mcclan3

Nope. That would be me.


----------



## margaret

I'm sorry, i think you got that wrong, the winner is *ME*
arty::flag::clap::window::sun::razz::grin: :balloons: :cake::wahoo::stars::::rose::goattruck: :leap: :hi5::cart::fireworks::type::rainbow::book:


----------



## Amandanicole

Hello


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Hey how did y'all color the words and make them bold


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Mcclan3

me me me


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nope


----------



## goatlady1314

Idk


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Winner!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

¤♧♧♡♡♡¿¿¿


----------



## kyndal_98

I'm baaaaaaak


----------



## COgoatLover25

No, it's Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :lol:


----------



## kyndal_98

If anyone needs their dairy goats critiqued it talk to ^^^


----------



## COgoatLover25

kyndal_98 said:


> If anyone needs their dairy goats critiqued it talk to ^^^


Thanks  I'm still not as good as some other people on here though! 
Oh, BTW if anyone needs their meat goats critiqued talk to ^^^


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I near a goat critiqued! But I need Linsey to come over here and pose him for me first!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I near a goat critiqued! But I need Linsey to come over here and pose him for me first!
> 
> Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list
> ~Dee
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Eh, get Emma :lol: She's better at it


----------



## kyndal_98

...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Good, Emma needs to come over to harvest my Nygmy anyway! I still have that noisy little buggar!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25

She still needs to come get my rabbits too :lol:


----------



## goatlady1314

Wow


----------



## COgoatLover25

Wow what? Wow , I win!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Sorry but u don't..... Bc I DO I WINN


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Oook


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I want some pizza


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Obviously


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Mcclan3

I win cause I'm awesome


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Nope. :yawn: but it's time for bed 8:57 here in TX an I got work @ 4


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Mcclan3

Yeah I should be going to bed too, but my husband isn't even home yet. So looong night here. At least this isn't a typical sweltering hot Texas night and I can sit on the porch for a while longer


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I know!! It feels good! What part of Texas r u in?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Mcclan3

I'm by the coast, just a little south of Galveston. You?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I just moved i WAS In between Houston and Galveston (closer to Galveston) but now I'm near Hempstead if you know where that is and now I'm moving to mexia MAYBE (lord I hope not)


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Mcclan3

Sounds like we were practically neighbors haha


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Haha yeah we can take our Heards to the beach one weekend!! Lo


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

(lol)


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## kyndal_98

Look whose winning


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yeah me


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I lik Texas!!!


----------



## kyndal_98

I like indiana


----------



## COgoatLover25

I like Colorado :shades:


----------



## kyndal_98

Hoosiers play basketball


----------



## COgoatLover25

I ride horses  basketball ain't this girl's thing lol


----------



## goatlady1314

I like basketball and horses!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I LOVE VOLLEYBALL AND HEDGEHOGS (I'm kinda an odd ball)


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## kyndal_98

Basketball and boers


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Gotta love them boers!








❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I like a lot of different sports and horses and goats and insects!!:') and basically all animals on earth


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Gotta love them boers!
> View attachment 79024
> 
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


He's a beauty or she

Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

I win :shades:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm win more!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Malory its a he  thx tho


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ok I thought it was a he just makin sure


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I win MOST AWESOME AWARD!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I won the mos awesome prize!!;D


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*most


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I'm bEaST


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I'm monster!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Who can read this:
Y0u 5ur3 ar3 r3a11y a/\/\az1/\/9


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

You sure are really amazing


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Good job Mallory 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

When's y'alls BDAYS??


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

March 14ty and thanks for correcting me!!:')


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

*14th


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Mine is dec. 17th if y'all care.... And my birthstone just so happens to be TEXAS'S STATE GEM!! (blue topaz)


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Wow that is a weird coincident!!:O


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## thegoatgirl

*Yawn* I win.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Haha nope I win!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## thegoatgirl

Uh-uh :wink:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

But your a close second;D


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## thegoatgirl

Yawn.


----------



## COgoatLover25

yawn


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Y'all tired or something?


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## COgoatLover25

Yeah, cause we do stuff :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What stuff???? I win!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Apparently y'all don't do TOO much because y'all were still AWAKE AND you are ALL looserssssssssssss!!!!!!!
MUAHAHHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHA!!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

You're the loser! :lol:

I winnnn!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Your KIDDING right? Get it? Did you see what I did there? :hahahahaha: 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Hey I do a lot of stuff I'm just a night howl;D


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Okay but I still win. Okay?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Okay yo mama 


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Cinnamon

Sorry all I'm the *winner*


----------



## COgoatLover25

Welcome Cinnamon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## COgoatLover25

I'm havin pork y'all :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My pork is still growing!

I had hamburger helper... But I didn't feel good so didn't eat much lol


----------



## COgoatLover25

pork...is good  :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It tis!

Can't wait till Billy and Francis are in the freezer!! Lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Aaaaawwww cute names, we named ours Ham-ilton and porkchop :lol:


----------



## margaret

We are getting pigs today! :yum:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I want some meat rabbits but my dad wonk let me until spring:/


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I have 2 pigs- 
Bacon & porkchop


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Still winning


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Not even!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatlady1314

Anyone miss me? :lol:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I missed you but your not winning


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Nope I winner


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Mallory is just jealous of my awesomeness........ Please excuse her for being in-denial.............  


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Who is Mallory? cause I'm Malory;D


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Whatever MALORY


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I thought you only got on at 6am, 8:30 and 9pm??:')


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I'm on break today


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Oh so this is he day you will be on all day today??:')


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

4seasonsfarm said:


> Oh so this is he day you will be on all day today??:')
> 
> Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


No you will understand when you get older

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

How old are you?


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

18 why?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Just wondering:3


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

Coolld


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

This thread is starting to die


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I would be on more if I weren't at the hospital ALL DAY EVERY DAY


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

What are you in the hospital for??:O


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=172127

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I [winnnnnnnn]

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## 1uncoolmom

I win 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

The sooner this thread dies the sooner I win.


----------



## goatlady1314

Never


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I win


----------



## goatlady1314

Oh do you?


----------



## kenzie

I winn


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

I beg to differ


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## goatlady1314

I ain't even gotta beg


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I win


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

I win!


----------



## goatygirl

Chaney facebook tells me you birthday is tomorrow, is this true?


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

Mine? No..


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

I win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

You wish.


----------



## Kiddskids

Me


Chloe Kidd

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Heey


----------



## Kiddskids

Me again


Chloe Kidd

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

Nope me!


----------



## goatlady1314

I'm back did you guys miss me??


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I winnnnnn


----------



## goatlady1314

Geesh Olivia your dry haha I win


----------



## goatygirl

So your back. I thought you were leaving, what happened to that?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I'm back on! AND, I WINNNNNN! :balloons::grin::fireworks:


----------



## goatlady1314

When did I say I was leaving?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I still win


----------



## goatlady1314

Nah haha I do


----------



## goatygirl

When you lost
cause I winn


----------



## goatlady1314

Really???


----------



## goatygirl

Yes you were so sad you lost to ME that you left.


----------



## kenzie

Im back and in the lead


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I think you need to update your post to "I'm back in 2nd place"


----------



## kenzie

Nahhh


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Yeah if you look on the leader board im first


----------



## kenzie

Wheres the leader board


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

(in my head)


----------



## kenzie

Its in mine top but it says 1.Me


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Oh sorry your leader board needs to be updated


----------



## kenzie

It is


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Ok well I gtg but have a good day


----------



## boerfarmer

well then... I shall regret this, but I win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

You will regret it because you loose


----------



## boerfarmer

But you just lost? I win now


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

I didn't loose you did


----------



## goatygirl

Cause I win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

You lost too


----------



## goatygirl

That means that you also lost cause i still win


----------



## Kiddskids

Hahahaha I win


Chloe Kidd

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## boerfarmer

Oh my...


----------



## goatygirl

i win


----------



## boerfarmer

I just won


----------



## goatygirl

i win


----------



## boerfarmer

Nope I do


----------



## Kiddskids

Sorry people


Chloe Kidd

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## boerfarmer

No, im sorry..


----------



## goatlady1314

Im not sorry at all


----------



## boerfarmer

Thats mean..


----------



## goatlady1314

Its not mean  its true haha


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

Sorry I just won


----------



## goatygirl

its true that I just won.


----------



## boerfarmer

Wrong, i did


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win!


----------



## Mcclan3

Nuh-uh, I do


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Nope. I win because my doe just had a doe!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Lucky you I had to pull out a breech stillborn lastnight it was the prettiest kid I've had here so far!


----------



## Mcclan3

Aw  mines taking her sweet time. She's so small compared to the others, and I'm staying worried that she's going to finally have it while I'm gone


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Well I waited on this doe from 12:30-9:30 then I took action and my worrying was for a reason it was a stillborn!:/


----------



## 4seasonsfarm

Ahh she was beautiful back end was brown front half a greyish black with white spots and blue eyes


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Sounds beautiful. My doe is an FF, and her labor was SILENT. I win!


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hay! I win!


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

Oh bahh you don't! I win!


----------



## goatygirl

My ff sat on her first kid while giving birth to the second so I win.


----------



## Kiddskids

I winning


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

Nahh I amm!!!!!


----------



## Ride4ever

I win!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hey Kaitlyn, what type of horse do you have?


----------



## goatygirl

looks like a haflinger. I win


----------



## Ride4ever

Its a halfInger gelding so goatgirl is right. I also have a paint. I win!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hey, same as me! I've got a Haflinger filly, and a Paint gelding! 

I win because I'm sad!!!


----------



## Ride4ever

I lost my gelding 1 1/2 years ago, but I just over Christmas got the paint mare. I win because I'm happy!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I'm sorry you lost him. I just lost one of my baby goats about 2 hours ago, that's why I'm sad. I win!


----------



## Ride4ever

I'm sorry you lost one of your babies. Its always so sad when that happens.  I win


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Now why do you win!  I, and only I WIN!


----------



## Ride4ever

Because I always win. I'm always right after all. Lol


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

REALLY?!??!!?? I WINNNNNN! And that's FINAL!


----------



## Ride4ever

Its FINALly coming to an end! I WWI inn!


----------



## Ride4ever

Auto correct. I still win!


----------



## Kiddskids

Winning


----------



## Ride4ever

Not so fast. WIN!!!


----------



## goatygirl

i have the cutest kitty so i win


----------



## Mcclan3

Nope. I'm here, so I win


----------



## Kiddskids

Sure guys what ever you say to make your selves feel better jk jk  but I'm winning sooo


----------



## Ride4ever

I say lots of things to feel better. Starting with I'M WINNING!


----------



## Kiddskids

Nooooooooo  ha that's funny but I'm winning now


----------



## Ride4ever

Winning...


----------



## Mcclan3

My ducklings are adorable, so I WIN


----------



## Kiddskids

My sheep is adorable so I'm winning


----------



## goatygirl

Sheep are not as cute as goats so I win.


----------



## Mcclan3

Goats are super adorable, and mine are extra-super adorable...therefore I win.


----------



## Kiddskids

I'm amazing so I win


----------



## goatygirl

I am amazinger so I win


----------



## Kiddskids

I'm amazingiest sooo I win


----------



## goatygirl

i am amazingiestist so i win.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I won't boast and say I'm the best, or anything like that. I'll just say "I WIN!"


----------



## Mcclan3

Silly you, I'm the winner!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win!!


----------



## Kiddskids

Please please I'm winning now


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

NO, YOU'RE NOT! i win!


----------



## Kiddskids

Hahahaha winning lol


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

How do they think of these weird ideas for forum games?!?! Ideas where no person can ever win?!? BUT...I win!


----------



## Ride4ever

Idk. I wish I could come up with some. I WIN!


----------



## Kiddskids

Ikr so I win


----------



## Ride4ever

Too bad we aren't having any come to mind. You would think you could just make something up. I win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

With all the loosing you people are doing you should have enough time to come up with at least one game. 


Kayla Renee


----------



## Ride4ever

You would think that, wouldn't you. Win


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

BREAKING NEWS ALERT: 























You lost. 


Kayla Renee


----------



## Ride4ever

SMART! But not smart enough. I win!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Smart? I don't understand..... Because I just won


Kayla Renee


----------



## Ride4ever

You don't have to b/c I just won!


----------



## Kiddskids

Sorry guys I win


----------



## Mcclan3

Nope, I win again!


----------



## goatygirl

I win December is getting bigger.


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

Nope I win!


----------



## Kiddskids

I win


----------



## goatygirl

I have not had a shower in a week I deserve to win.


----------



## jaycimitchell

Lol this was fun


----------



## Kiddskids

This was a lot of fun I don't know what but hey


----------



## goatygirl

I win


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win! Can we stop this and just say that I'm the winner?!? ;-)


----------



## Mcclan3

Nope, cause I'm the winner!


----------



## Kiddskids

No we can't because I just won


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

I'm the winner!! Let me win for once! ⭐


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I win!


----------



## Kiddskids

I'm definitely the winner


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

What time did you get up this morning? If I got up earlier, then I am crowned winner?


----------



## Kiddskids

Got up at idk but I'm still winning


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Well I got up earlier! LOL :-D I win!


----------



## Kiddskids

I win


----------



## nuk_nuk_that_goat

Nope i win!!


----------



## Ride4ever

I win


----------



## goathiker

Pup wins


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch

Ha! You thought you won...


Kayla Renee


----------



## MellonFriend

I FOUND THE FIRST ONE!!!!!


----------



## Goataddict

Thanks for helping me.


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh no not again!


----------



## MellonFriend

Your welcome. Another platform to beat you on.


----------



## Goataddict

You wish


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Haha you guy's are so funny...don't you already know that I won:what::bonk:


----------



## MellonFriend

My wishes always come true because I have a genie.


----------



## Goataddict

I guess the genie can't grant this wish.


----------



## Tanya

Iluvlilly! said:


> Haha you guy's are so funny...don't you already know that I won:what::bonk:


It seems news travels very slowly. I am sure you saw me and Destiny and Gizmo paradi g in the winners circle weeekkkssss ago...


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

@Goataddict noooo.... I am the winner


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Tanya said:


> It seems news travels very slowly. I am sure you saw me and Destiny and Gizmo paradi g in the winners circle weeekkkssss ago...


So your telling me that you didn't see me attend the winners circle mmmooonnnttthhhsss ago??:dazed:


----------



## Goataddict

Tanya said:


> @Goataddict noooo.... I am the winner


As if.


----------



## MellonFriend

You guys are just confused. This is a different game and therefore had a different winner's circle. Which I have already been in and out of.


----------



## Tanya

@MellonFriend You are in the 2nd circle. The winners circle is the one with the goat snacks and branches.


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## MellonFriend

You mean the goat snacks and branches I cut for me and my winning goats yesterday?


----------



## Tanya

I mean the ones I cut this morning.:clevercheers):coolmoves:


----------



## MellonFriend

But if you cut them this morning and I cut them yesterday. That means I was in the winner circle before you. (dance)


----------



## Garnet-the-goat

How are you the last person reply? Does this thread end?


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## MellonFriend

Garnet-the-goat said:


> How are you the last person reply? Does this thread end?


 You are the last person by being the last person to post here. And no the thread will not end if people keep posting instead of just admitting that I am the winner.


----------



## Tanya

MellonFriend said:


> You are the last person by being the last person to post here. And no the thread will not end if people keep posting instead of just admitting that I am the winner.


Mmmm you are right. I cut them last week. Thats why they are dried out twigs. WINNER


----------



## Boers4ever

Well we’re in Galveston but my goats back home is getting a buffet of FRESH green branches. 
Winner winner branches for dinner!!


----------



## Tanya

W.I.N.N.E.R.


----------



## MellonFriend

I think you mean loser.


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Iluvlilly!

You guy's:bonk: I thought I told you once...I WIN


----------



## MellonFriend

los·er
/ˈlo͞ozər/
See definitions in:
_noun_

a person or thing that loses or has lost something, especially a game or contest.

a person who accepts defeat with good or bad grace, as specified.
"we won fair and square-they should concede that and be good losers"
a person or thing that is put at a disadvantage by a particular situation or course of action.
a person who fails frequently or is generally unsuccessful in life.


----------



## MellonFriend

win·ner
/ˈwinər/
_noun_

a person or thing that wins something.
a goal or shot that wins a winner or point.

This would be me.


----------



## Tanya

WINNER WINNER WINNER WINNER WINNER


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

Winner winner my goat is a spinner walking with a solid bowl of fresh dinner!


----------



## Goataddict

You wish.


----------



## Tanya

Winner winner my goats the queen...


----------



## Goataddict

Duchess rules


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

early bird gets the worm eh? WINNING!!!


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

Winner winner I got the dinner


----------



## Boers4ever

I got the dessert after the dinner!


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

Winner winner if you have seen my dust you know I got there first.... lol


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

Winner winner my goats the stinker and eating all the fresh food...


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

Winner winnervI got dinner you got thinner


----------



## CaramelKittey

I know somebody who is ready for dinner...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Already got.my crown!


----------



## Goataddict

Winner.


----------



## MellonFriend

Boop! I'm the winner.


----------



## Tanya

WINNER


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## MellonFriend

Winnerest


----------



## Tanya

WINNERERERERER


----------



## MellonFriend

Winnestestestestestest


----------



## Tanya

Winnerestesterererest


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

You are so slow... :haha:
I already took the cup...


----------



## Boers4ever

Tanya, it’s time to crown me the winner now.


----------



## Tanya

@Boers4ever oh sorry, the crown is already on my head. I can give you the second place tiara?


----------



## Goataddict

Winner.


----------



## Tanya

Winner winner my goats ate your spinner


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 189073
> 
> Already got.my crown!


Love this! We had to do this with two of ours, but we had a stick instead. They would always find a way to get them off.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So far..that PVC pipe is still on her horns. She just started.doing this...wonderful new trick:devil:. I got tired of it very.quickly. it was always the back fence..the.furthest walk..and of course in bramble bushes. Couldn't get her out without a few.pokes.and stickers...aaarrrrgh. (headsmash) So...Its pipe & duct tape time! :heehee:


----------



## MellonFriend

:bonkheadsmash)(headsmash)(headsmash):heehee:


----------



## Goataddict

:heehee:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

:haha:


----------



## MellonFriend

:lolgoat: :heehee: :haha: :funnytech: (rofl)


----------



## Boers4ever

:lol: :haha: :winner:


----------



## CaramelKittey

:heehee:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

(cheers)(clap):coolmovesdance):funnytech::great::clapping::heeheehighfive):neat::nodrofl)(thumbup):wave::cooldude::lolgoat::happygoat::usa2::dreams::gottago::7up::cow::cowboy::usa::update::haha::truck::run:arty::buttheads::dazed::crazy::devil::rungoat::goatrun::cakepic)(woo)


----------



## Iluvlilly!

:ahh::bighugblush):bonkcheers)(clap):cleverconsole):coolmovesdance)(doh)(embarrassed):hide::hi::hello::heeheeheadsmash):clappinggrouphug):great::goodjob::getwell::funnytechhighfive):hug::imok::imsorry::inlove::neat::nod:ops2pray)(punch):readingrofl):waiting::upset::upthumbup):ty::squish::spam:(shy):shrug::wavewoot):wow::cooldude::2c::lolgoat::happygoat::goatkiss::hbd::7up::gottago::birthday1::dreams::hubbahubba::usa2::groupwelcome::welcomeback::cowboy::cow::usa::rose::stork::storkboy::storkgirl::update::mrgoat::cute::angel::buttheads:arty::bookgoat::crazy::dazed::devil::cake::goatpull::goatrun::rungoat::truck::kid::kid2::kid3::haha:ohlala:onder::what::run::directionspic)(woo)(zzz):holidaywelcome:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Since I posted three times in a row does that mean I triple win????????????


----------



## MellonFriend

No...


----------



## MellonFriend

I...


----------



## MellonFriend

Don't...


----------



## MellonFriend

Think...


----------



## MellonFriend

it does.


----------



## Boers4ever

I win


----------



## Boers4ever

I win


----------



## Boers4ever

I win :usa2::usa2:


----------



## Boers4ever




----------



## MellonFriend

ops2: I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

(shy) I win. :usa:


----------



## Goataddict

I win


----------



## Goataddict

I win


----------



## CaramelKittey

:goatpull: Winning! :rungoat:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Oh? Looks like I’m double-winning. 
arty:


----------



## Goataddict

You wish
arty:


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


----------



## MellonFriend

:truck::truck::truck::truck::truck::truck::truck::truck::truck::truck::truck::truck::truck::truck::truck::truck::truck::truck::truck::truck::truck:
I don't know what this means, but I'm winning.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Tanya

I winerestest


----------



## Boers4ever

I am the winnerest winner on planet winner.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:directions: you guys must be LOST! IM STILL WAITING TO SEE WHO COMES IN 2ND!


----------



## Goataddict

Winner.


----------



## Boers4ever

HAHAHAHAHAHA 
I win!


----------



## Goataddict

I winnnnnnnnn


----------



## Boers4ever

Aaaaaaand you lose.


----------



## Goataddict

Or you


----------



## Iluvlilly!

You guy's both loose!! Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnndddddd I WIN simple as that:heehee::cow::7up:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

No meeeeeeeeee!arty:


----------



## CaramelKittey

After clicking the ‘like’ button for the 100000th time, please just assume I like your post. (doh)


----------



## MellonFriend

CaramelKittey said:


> After clicking the 'like' button for the 100000th time, please just assume I like your post. (doh)


:funnytech: Will do!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Only if you aren't being cranky pants...:buttheads:...cause I know you really are:angel:!!!!:bighugcheers)(console)(highfive):hug::squish::wavewoot):goatkiss:


----------



## Tanya

I am queen (second to Destiny) of the goat plannet winner and dub thee all winners with me. But you all cant rule just accept that there are no losers? :clever:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee::squish:
I love you guys, too funny.

But I win. :haha::buttheads:


----------



## Tanya

I have the crown...... na na na na na... I win


----------



## CaramelKittey

toth boer goats said:


> :heehee::squish:
> I love you guys, too funny.
> 
> But I win. :haha::buttheads:


:bighug:
winning


----------



## Boers4ever

:GROUPHUG: :yay:
Ding ding ding! 
We have ourselves a winner! Boers4ever!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Me!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Gracie says otherwise.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I Love Gracie's GOATATTUDE!!!:haha:


----------



## MellonFriend

Na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na Na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na BATMAN! Oops I meant winner.


----------



## Tanya

MY MAAAAAAHHHH IS THE WINNER


----------



## Goataddict

WINNER


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> I Love Gracie's GOATATTUDE!!!:haha:


:heehee:


----------



## Boers4ever

Biscuit says otherwise!


----------



## CaramelKittey

So cute! I have way to many pictures like that! Goats love sticking their nose in the camera lens!


----------



## toth boer goats

:clever:But I say I win. :bonk::heehee:


----------



## Tanya

@toth boer goats ok ok. You can join me on the podium and share the crown with me


----------



## Boers4ever

But what about me @Tanya?


----------



## CaramelKittey

What about me?


----------



## toth boer goats

:buttheads::haha:


----------



## MellonFriend

She's turning us against each other! That must be her strategy!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

No not me...I'm stingy


I want it alllll
..winner!!!! (dance)(dance)(dance)


----------



## toth boer goats

:crazyrofl)


----------



## CaramelKittey

:run:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:up: RUN FOREST RUN! (rofl)


----------



## Tanya

There was once a discussion to build a solid podium for us all .... if memory serves me correct..... 
But I am the winner


----------



## Goataddict

Yes.

But I must have it ALL


----------



## Tanya

Now you sound like Freddy Mercury


----------



## Boers4ever

STOP FOREST STOP!


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> Now you sound like Freddy Mercury


----------



## Boers4ever

We are the champions, my friends. 
And we'll keep on fighting till the end. 
We are the champions 
We are the champions 
No time for losing cause we are the champions 
Of the world!


----------



## Tanya

Yay now we are talking


----------



## Boers4ever

:high-five:


----------



## MellonFriend

I'll never win will I?


----------



## Goataddict

Sadly no.

But you can have 2nd place.


----------



## toth boer goats

You all are too funny. 
But all this :spam: will get ya no where, I win. :heehee:
:cow:


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Boers4ever

NOW HOLD ON!!! 
Y’all have obviously not seen the winner side of me. So let me explain. 
I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win.
HAHAHA


----------



## Goataddict

I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win.


----------



## Boers4ever

Well I mean we both won the same amount of times. So I guess it’s a tie. Let me break the tie:
I win i win I win I win I win i win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win.


----------



## Tanya

Has no one heard. The chick here in SA is the winner. The crown is all the way over here


----------



## Goataddict

I win i win I win I win I win i win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win.


----------



## Goataddict

Tanya said:


> Has no one heard. The chick here in SA is the winner. The crown is all the way over here


You must have the wrong crown.


----------



## toth boer goats

(rofl)(shy)


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## MellonFriend

I win infinity to the infinitith power.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I'm doing the WINNER DANCE!!!!:coolmoves::imok::coolmoves::imok::wow:


----------



## Goataddict

:coolmoves:

Winner


----------



## MellonFriend

(dance)(dance)(dance):7up::7up::7up::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves:


----------



## Goataddict

:coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves:


----------



## MellonFriend

MellonFriend said:


> (dance)(dance)(dance):7up::7up::7up::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves:


But I have more moves than you!


----------



## Goataddict

MellonFriend said:


> But I have more moves than you!


(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance):coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat::happygoat:

No you don't.


----------



## MellonFriend

I knew that was coming.


----------



## Goataddict

WINNER


----------



## Boers4ever

:dancefight:


----------



## Goataddict

And I win.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> :up: RUN FOREST RUN! (rofl)


We recently hatched out some bantam chicks (D'Uccles + Silkies) and one of the Silkies needed assistance in hatching, then developed a splayed leg. We are selling the others, but decided to keep him. His leg is fine now, but we named him Forest anyway.


----------



## Goataddict

WINNER


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Nah nah.NOPE!...
Just lil o me.....(shy)


----------



## Boers4ever

Poppy and I win


----------



## MellonFriend

Oooh she's pretty!


----------



## toth boer goats

Not fair, stop showing all the cute goats.

I win. :clapping:


----------



## Goataddict

Poppy is beautiful


----------



## Boers4ever

Lol sorry but ALL my babies (and not so small babies) WIN.


----------



## MellonFriend

Wow what a gorgeous cow! I love her speckly throat!


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Boers4ever

Thank you! Her name is Darla. That is her second calf. 
These pics are of her first. A bull named Bootstrap. The first pic is him at a week old and the second pic is of him now. He is two. Looks just like his mom!


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

@Goataddict nope I got the right one


----------



## Tanya

Winner.... to infinity and beyond


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Where are we going?


----------



## Boers4ever




----------



## Tanya

To South Africa to see the winner and the crown.:coolmovesdance):clapping::heeheeshy):up:


----------



## Boers4ever

Wait a minute... I’m holding the winners crown here in Texas! They must’ve shipped you the second place tiara.


----------



## Tanya

:heehee:noooo, definately have the winner crown here.... Its all flowery and leafy...:clapping:


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha::crazy:

OK, using any beautiful animal pics won't work. I still win. :run:


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## MellonFriend

Ner win ner win ner win ner win ner


----------



## Tanya

Ok. I will post you all one leaf from the winners crown. Then some time in the future we can assemble it around 10 bales of hay, a good sounding fiddle and the sound of munching of leaves.


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We will be there! Waiting for you! Cause...we are the CHAMPIONS! WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS!...


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, winner winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Our new chicks are winning now! We went for 2 lavender bearded showgirl silkies, but came home with 1 bearded lavender or splash showgirl (BLS) (naked neck), 3 buff BLS silkies, 1 that could be black, cuckoo, or maybe blue, and a partridge.
Chicken math strikes again!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

0hhh how adorable!:hubbahubba: So cute!:lolgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute, maybe you win, no, yeah, no, I win. :imok:


----------



## Tanya

Cuteness wont get you my winners crown.... but they are cute.
Dang no fair


----------



## Goataddict

CaramelKittey said:


> Our new chicks are winning now! We went for 2 lavender bearded showgirl silkies, but came home with 1 bearded lavender or splash showgirl (BLS) (naked neck), 3 buff BLS silkies, 1 that could be black, cuckoo, or maybe blue, and a partridge.
> Chicken math strikes again!
> View attachment 189417
> View attachment 189419


They are aboslutely cute :inlove:

But I still win


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Not so fast my little chickadee! I'm way past you.....lol:goatrun::run:


----------



## MellonFriend

But what about cute rabbit babies?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awwwww. So cute and clean
They look heavenly..all clean and.perfect!


----------



## toth boer goats

Not fair. :clever:


----------



## CaramelKittey

MellonFriend said:


> But what about cute rabbit babies?
> View attachment 189461


TOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## CaramelKittey

And thank you everybody!
We are loving them so much. I’m slowly realizing that chicken math is the only kind of math I’m good at. :haha:


----------



## toth boer goats

(highfive)


----------



## Tanya

Cocka doodel doo... I beat you


----------



## CaramelKittey

:heehee:


----------



## Tanya

Maybe I should speak goat. Myyyyyy mmmmaaaaa is the wwwiiiiiinnnneeeerrrr


----------



## Boers4ever

This is Sunshine. 
I've got Sunshine on a cloudy day!


----------



## Tanya

What a beuty, but I am still the Wiiiinnnneeeerrr


----------



## toth boer goats

No matter how many different beautiful animals you guys put up here, is not going to work. 
I win, win, win.  :heehee:


----------



## Goataddict

No fair all the cute animals.

But I still win.


----------



## Tanya

Any pne want to touch the winners crown?


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> Maybe I should speak goat. Myyyyyy mmmmaaaaa is the wwwiiiiiinnnneeeerrrr


Wow your goats speak way better English than mine do. All mine can say is MEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Tanya

Here in South Africa our goats must soeak atleast two kanguages. Mothèr tongue and English. She even can spell winner. Which is what I am:clever::heehee:


----------



## CaramelKittey

:heehee:


----------



## Boers4ever

Well this week all my little freshly weaned buckling knows how to say is: 
MMAAAAAAMMAAAAAAA and
FOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## CaramelKittey

:heehee:
Sounds familiar!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Am I double-winning? :what:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Actually, I think I’m triple-winning! onder::goatpull:


----------



## CaramelKittey

While you all were listening to your goats scream ‘winner’ and ‘feed me’ I fed mine and became the winner! 
:heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Me 2..mine are fed, watered, and are cheering me across the winner's line! :goatrun::rungoat::goatrun::rungoat::goatrun:


----------



## CaramelKittey

:haha::haha:








Babies are growing. These are some from my own flock.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh..they are so adorable!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Neener, NEENER!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Nuh uh..neener...me day winner(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Nopety, Nope, NOPE!!!:coolmoves:


----------



## Tanya

Oh just say it guys. "Congratulations on winning Tanya. How does it feel to hold the winners cup?" :coolmoves:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Tanya said:


> Oh just say it guys. "Congratulations on winning CaramelKittey. How does it feel to hold the winners cup?" :coolmoves:


Thanks for calling me the winner!


----------



## Boers4ever

Ooh Sneaky!


----------



## toth boer goats

:buttheads::haha: I win.


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner

hi!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

:up:Hey fellow goat owner that is in the same state as me(cheers):cow:


----------



## toth boer goats

*:hi: Mini Oberhasli Owner.*


----------



## MellonFriend

:wave:


----------



## Tanya

Hi Oberholsi. Welcome. But sadly you wont be first through the tape today. I win.
Oh yeah. Some one. Dont forget to explain how this on works.:coolmoves::heehee::clapping::goatrun::run:


----------



## Boers4ever

Weeeeeellllccooooooommmm!!!!!!!!!!!
:wave:


----------



## Goataddict

Welcome!!!

But back to business I WIN


----------



## Tanya

Winner winner the skunks a stinker


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

(shy) Mehnah, mehnAH!


----------



## Tanya

@Nommie Bringeruvda Noms you are so funny.....
But I am the winner


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee: I da winner. 
Neener, neener. :7up:


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Looks aren't everything - but being the WINNER is beautiful! (dance)


----------



## Goataddict

Then I win.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Orrrrr... I WINNN!!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> Orrrrr... @CaramelKittey WINNNS!!


:heehee: Thank you!

This is fun!


----------



## Tanya

Winne winner winner


----------



## CaramelKittey

Tanya said:


> CaramelKittey is the Winner winner winner


:haha:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

CaramelKittey said:


> @Iluvlilly! is the winner always has been always will be:haha:


Hey thanks so much @CaramelKittey :heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Helllooooooooo where's neener, ckitty, tanya,tother,luvlilly....havent seen you guys in a long time.....:bighug:...been waiting to hand out 2nd place....
:clever:
While Im.shinning my 1ST PLACE TROPHY,!!!!:hello:


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Ahem.... I R teh WINNER!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

No no nommie!

It be me !:goatrun:


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

:buttheads:


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

:update: C'est MOI!!!


----------



## Goataddict

:update:

I am the winner


----------



## Tanya

We we. Ce. I am the winner


----------



## MellonFriend

Ego sum qui vincit!


----------



## CaramelKittey

winning!


----------



## Tanya

@MellonFriend spanish?


----------



## Tanya

Soy La Ganadora!


----------



## MellonFriend

Nope, Latin.  I'm just learning.


----------



## Tanya

Ah. I see. Well. Keep going. But I still win


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Ich bin der Gewinner!!


----------



## Goataddict

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> Ich bin der Gewinner!!


German @Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

je gagne


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

YING!


----------



## MellonFriend

Yang


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

'Ying' is Mandarin, for 'to win'. Which I just did! W00t!!!


----------



## Tanya

Ja ja Nommie. Ich spregen ze deuts. But I am still the winner


----------



## MellonFriend

Heghlu'meH QaQ jajvam! That's Klingon.:lolgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats

(cheers):funnytech:

I win.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Nein! 'Tis MINE!! :heehee:


----------



## CaramelKittey

:what: English, please?


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh I'll translate for you. I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

yo gano


----------



## Iluvlilly!

tú pierdes


----------



## Iluvlilly!

jajaja


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

W00t!! I WIIIINNNNNN!!!!:neat:


----------



## Goataddict

:clapping: I WIN


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

It's mine, I tell ya! MINE!(woot)


----------



## Boers4ever




----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Whaddya laffin'at??? I win!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Nice try.....
But No! (dance)
I win!...again....


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Twas a momentary lapse, no doubt, because... I winnnn!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Not for long!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Juuuuust long enough for me to WIN!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> Juuuuust long enough for CaramelKittey to WIN!


----------



## Nigerian Dwarfs

I win


----------



## CaramelKittey

How can you be winning if I’M winning? :waiting:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Anybody have any guesses when we will get to 10,000 messages?


----------



## MellonFriend

Right after message 9999. :clever::heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You go girl!



Buh bye!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

No! I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

You all crack me up. :heehee:

Nope, nope, I win.:waiting::haha:


----------



## CaramelKittey

:haha:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hang on to your goateesarty:

I'm whizzing by!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

:lolgoat:Me.


----------



## Tanya

The hills are alive with sound of Tanya winning........ :run:


----------



## Tanya

Me Ma Me Ma Me Ma is wiiiinnniiinnnggg


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> The hills are alive with sound of Tanya winning........ :run:


(rofl) (clap)


----------



## toth boer goats

(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Doopy, doopy, dooo... just passing through... (and winning:heehee


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


----------



## Tanya

I win. I win.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

:dreams:But, this one is... MINE! LOL!


----------



## Tanya

Father and Farther, whatch them heap behind and I am the winner. .....(sorry Art Mathews. I know I just killed your song)


----------



## Elizabeth Laird

Me!


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## toth boer goats

Winner here. (cheers)


----------



## Tanya

Winner. Winner. Winner. Winner. Weeener. Winner. Winner.


----------



## Goataddict

Elizabeth Laird said:


> Me!


Welcome to TGS.

I am the winner forever.


----------



## Tanya

Winner again


----------



## Moers kiko boars

:happygoat: Winner!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

So nice of you all to play! Thank you for coming out to support my WINNNN!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Get your trophy face on...for.my winning picture! WINNER!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Ima leetle winner, short and stout! Here is my ribbon! Here is my... trout? I dunno. But, I WIN!


----------



## CaramelKittey

But I’m winning!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Nopey-nopertons! I win!


----------



## Tanya

I am the champion my friends. Fighting to the end. I am the champion. I am the champion.


----------



## Goataddict

Winner.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Winnererest!


----------



## Tanya

Winner winner fishy swimmer


----------



## CaramelKittey

Winning!


----------



## Tanya

Just admit it. I win. Winnerest


----------



## Goataddict

Tanya said:


> Just admit it. I win. Winnerest


Never I win.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

I admit it - I win it!


----------



## toth boer goats

:coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves:

I win. (dance)


----------



## CaramelKittey

Tanya said:


> Just admit it. @CaramelKittey wins. She is the Winnerest, and always will be. Nobody can be more winnerest than her.


Awww, thank you!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Goataddict said:


> Never, @CaramelKittey isn't just the winnerest, she is the winnererest!


Aww, I'm touched!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> I admit it - @CaramelKittey wins it!


 thank you!


----------



## CaramelKittey

toth boer goats said:


> :coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves:
> 
> Doing this happy dance because I'm so glad @CaramelKittey wins! (dance)


Thank you so much, that's so sweet! :squish:


----------



## toth boer goats

(rofl)


----------



## CaramelKittey

toth boer goats said:


> (rofl) Yay CaramelKittey!


:haha:


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Y'all are wrong. I win!


----------



## CaramelKittey

KST Goat Farm said:


> Y'all are wrong. @CaramelKittey isn't the winnerest, or the winnererest! She's the winnerererererererererwrerestestestestestest, and always will be!


:bighug:


----------



## MellonFriend

Tell us your secret for getting all these adoring fans @CaramelKittey.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## CaramelKittey

MellonFriend said:


> Tell us your secret for getting all these adoring fans @CaramelKittey.


Not sure, ask my goats! They are more tech-savvy than I am! :haha:


----------



## Tanya

I WIN! I WIN!


----------



## toth boer goats

But I am the winner.


----------



## CaramelKittey

toth boer goats said:


> But CaramelKittey is the winner.


:bighug:


----------



## Tanya

Nope. Today I am the winner


----------



## CaramelKittey

Oh, really? :waiting:

:haha:


----------



## Tanya

Yes really I win


----------



## toth boer goats

(console) Sorry guys, I win. :dreams:


----------



## MellonFriend

I have achieved my dreams by winning.:nod:


----------



## Tanya

I had a dream. A prize to win. To come first. In everything. Ever seen the wonder. Of the back of my head. As I cross the finish line.... sorry ABBA. Couldnt help myself.
The winner takes it all..... and that will be me.


----------



## MellonFriend

No this is the song you're singing:

My my
I tried to hold you back, but you were stronger
Oh yeah
And now it seems my only chance is giving up the fight
And how could I ever refuse
I feel like I win when I lose
Waterloo I was defeated, you won the war
Waterloo promise to love you for ever more
Waterloo couldn't escape if I wanted to
Waterloo knowing my fate is to be with you
Oh, oh Waterloo finally facing my Waterloo

:heehee:


----------



## CaramelKittey

Win


----------



## Tanya

Aw thanks @CaramelKittey . I win


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Thank you for holding my place for a bit, there, Tanya! But... I win!


----------



## MellonFriend

Your place at second.


----------



## Tanya

Aw, but I wasn't holding your first place, I just made sure that second place was filled by you.... I already shipped the crown home.


----------



## Goataddict

Winner. Thanks for holding my spot at first place.


----------



## Tanya

You are too late


----------



## Goataddict

I don't think so.


----------



## MellonFriend

*Yawn* It's so cute that you guys think it's still possible to beat me.


----------



## Boers4ever

I am the champion my friends! I’ll keep on fighting to the end!


----------



## Goataddict

Winner.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Thanks for holding onto my winner's crown! I know the goats would eat it if it were set down!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh, I was supposed to hold it? Well at least my goats enjoyed eating your crown.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

And, the winner izzzzzzz.... NOMMIE!!! ~insert massive applause here~


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:

Winner here, winner here. 
You know 1st place, not second, nor third. (highfive)


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Nopety-nope-nope! I win!


----------



## Goataddict

I win.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Naahhhh. I win!


----------



## Goataddict

I am pretty sure I am the winner.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

<<< Look at that face! How can you say no to that face? He says his Nommie wins!


----------



## MellonFriend

He is cute, but I must say no, I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

:buttheads::haha:


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

:7up:I win, AGAIN!


----------



## Tanya

And here she is.... the winner.... Tanya is the winner


----------



## Goataddict

Goataddict crosses the finish and becomes the winner. ( Massive appulase here)


----------



## Boers4ever

Clap clap clap clap


----------



## MellonFriend

Thanks for clapping for me.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Cha-CHING!! I win!


----------



## Tanya

And on Nommies heels is a strange creature wearing the green and gold all the way from South Africa... passing from second to first place in a flash.... and the little South African wins


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee::bighug:


----------



## MellonFriend

This game should not be as fun as it is.

By the way, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Oh it is fun isnt it? But its more fun because I win


----------



## toth boer goats

(dance):spam::7up:

It is LOL, I still win, win, win.


----------



## Tanya

Aw. Sorrryyy. I win


----------



## CaramelKittey

Sorry to burst your bubble but..I'm actually the winner..


----------



## toth boer goats

:crazy: Ouch, the bubble burst hurt. :dazed:


----------



## MellonFriend

I had an umbrella.


----------



## Tanya

And I jumped outa the bubble right over the line... first of course. I am the winner


----------



## Boers4ever

The stars at night are big and bright
Clap clap clap clap
DEEP IN THE HEART OF TEXAS!!!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

Winner


----------



## CaramelKittey

win


----------



## Tanya

Winner


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

Winner


----------



## toth boer goats

Win.


----------



## Tanya

WINNER WINNER WINNER WINNER WINNER WINNER WINNER WINNER WINNER WINNER WINNER WINNER WINNER WINNER


----------



## Boers4ever

‍


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Tanya

Wi ner winner


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## toth boer goats

:clever: everyone, but not clever enough.

I win. (dance)


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

And, Nommie is back in the race, coming up strong, annnd it's NOMMMMIEEEE forthe WINNN!


----------



## toth boer goats

I won, really? Yes you did. YAY. 
ops2: didn't say win. (shy)


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

But, I win. :coolmoves:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Next person who posts here has to eat a clove of raw garlic!! Haha, I win.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Make me! (rofl)(rofl)(rofl) I win!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Yes, you win.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Glad you finally see the light, m'dear! I win!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

For sure.

But it looks like I just won.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Nah..you be having a day dream. Cause I done won...arty:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

How’s everyone’s goats?


----------



## Boers4ever

Doing pretty good! Just cold and not happy about being out in the barn during this rain that’s coming through.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

But here I am, winning!


----------



## MellonFriend

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> How's everyone's goats?


Stop distracting everyone into losing! It won't work on me!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Or me! Because I win!


----------



## Goataddict

Winner


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Winner, winner, CHICKEN DINNER!!:dreams:


----------



## toth boer goats

(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

:ty::ty::ty:
(Just practicing my speech, for my WIN!!)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Already said my winning speech...
I WON! LOL


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

That was the old game! This time, I WIN!


----------



## Tanya

Tequila says I win


----------



## GoofyGoat

Nope...
It's gonna be me!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Charlie says her Nommie is the winner!


----------



## MellonFriend

Awww cute babies.

I WIN!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## MellonFriend

:funnytechrofl)(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)

Yeah, I think you actually do this time.(clap)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

.Well there goes Toth....again! ...:imok:
When is she going to stop singing..and start running?:clapping:


See ya. .oh cute pics:run:


----------



## Boers4ever

The Emperor’s new groove, one of my favorite animated movies!


----------



## Iluvlilly!




----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

I R teh WINNER!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh @Iluvlilly! ...you need deodorant
!!! Sheeeeuuuuw....(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)

See ya!


----------



## toth boer goats

(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Aaahhhiiii... WIN!


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:Not!!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Bamba-deeda-bamba-deeda... look at me, cuz I'ma da winnah!


----------



## MellonFriend

WINNING!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness, thank you everyone for this win, hehe.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

I'm here for my WIN!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You are Tooooo late...:usa2:


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Too late to lose! Win!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm too early to be late. I win.(shy)


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:
I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win i win i win


----------



## MellonFriend

Wow. I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!




----------



## MellonFriend




----------



## Iluvlilly!




----------



## skip123

Hate to take the ribbon from #6
But I believe I won


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I'm sorry you must have misunderstood!! I win!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope I won.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Hmm I guess moderator does trump just a plain member But I'll take second:lolgoat:


----------



## MellonFriend

Don't listen to @Iluvlilly!, @toth boer goats she's just trying to make you think you've already won so you stop trying!  What a genius plan! But I've foiled it by winning! :haha:


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee::clapping:


----------



## Tanya

Iiiiiiii wwwwwiiiiiinnnnnn


----------



## toth boer goats

I am the winner.


----------



## Tanya

Iiiiiiiiiii wwwwwwwiiiiiiinnnnnn mmmaaaa


----------



## toth boer goats

:bonk::imok:mg:ops2::ty: 
I win :wow:


----------



## MellonFriend

(punch):ahhheadsmash) :imok:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I'm winnin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!arty:


----------



## Tanya

Me me. Over here. See I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, the win is over here, see me, I da winner. (cheers):clever:


----------



## goathiker

Not even... I win


----------



## Tanya

Iiiii wwwwwiiiinnnn. You guys are so far away


----------



## toth boer goats

Magically I win. :heeheepunch)


----------



## MellonFriend

Elf magic makes me the winner!:coolmoves:


----------



## Tanya

Pixi magic zooms me right out in front. I win


----------



## Boers4ever

I just jumped on a dragon and zoomed like waaaaaayy ahead of y’all.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Sorry but my unicorn is just wwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay faster than your dragon and Pixi magic!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy

Sorry guys, back to earth here, my Raptor 700 is WAY faster than all of your mythical creatures. 
Not like the dinosaur raptor, like the ATV, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Tanya

Saddly for all of you all, my pixi has a luck dragon I borrowed. He used to belong to Atrau but the Indian has his beautiful white horse back. So then starts the never ending race... i win.


----------



## toth boer goats

(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## goathiker

Perhaps but I have the hands of direction lifting me up while David Bowie sings in the background... So I will always win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Awww, not fair. :bonk:


----------



## Tanya

:heehee: dont fly too high little bird, Dolly Parton wants you back home.
Seriously I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Boom, boom, clap.
Boom, boom, clap.
We will....we will.....rock you!
We will....we will.....rock you!

Tothboergoats is going to be a winner someday.


----------



## Boers4ever

I got dirt on my face
A big disgrace
Leaving trails of goat poop all over the place! 
Saying we will... we will... ROCK YOU!!


----------



## toth boer goats

(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## MellonFriend

Maybe no one will notice that I posted...:hide:


----------



## Tanya

@MellonFriend you not going to sneak through like that


----------



## Boers4ever

I am invisible. No one can see this post. Lol


----------



## MellonFriend

No one can see what post?  :lolgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats

:crazy::haha:


----------



## Tanya

Who you gonna call, Ghost busters.
I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I busted your ghost and now have the win.


----------



## MellonFriend

Look right here... I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yes @MellonFriend you do win the second trophy!! But I win the first!


----------



## Tanya

I can see clearly now the rain has come, blocking your view from so far away. Letting me me take the first place trophy. Its gonna be a bright, bright sun shiny day....


----------



## toth boer goats

(rofl)


----------



## Boers4ever

Winner winner grain for dinner!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

:heehee:WWWWIIIINNNNEEEERRRR


----------



## toth boer goats

Winnnnnnnnnnnnnn——
Errrrrrrrrrrrrr here. (cheers)


----------



## Tanya

I'm too sexy for the finish line... cause I am your mate and I will beat you. I am the winnee
R.


----------



## toth boer goats

Sorry to burst your bubble, but I winnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Tanya

Lets talk about first place baby, lets talk about you and me... Ibwin


----------



## toth boer goats

Well OK, I win, hehe.


----------



## MellonFriend

:mrgoat:


----------



## Tanya

I win. I win. I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Me me me me me.


----------



## Tanya

I win. I win. I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yes @Tanya I win!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh no you don't! :coolmoveswoo)


----------



## toth boer goats

I win we need to get this straight. :bonkcheers)


----------



## Tanya

Really guys. You know I am the winner. Just accept it....


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers

:run:


----------



## toth boer goats

Naaaa, I win I tell ya.


----------



## MellonFriend

Except, I know I win no matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Boers4ever

Tanya, we all know that I win. So give up!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Woah you guy's, your jumping way to far ahead of yourselves! I get first place, I WIN, you can divvy up the other places, but I'm first!


----------



## Kass

Hey guys! New to this thread! Beginner's luck? I win!


----------



## MellonFriend

Sorry, your luck's just run out...


----------



## Astrolabe.Ranch

Does this mean I win?


----------



## Boers4ever

Well since the objective is to be the last person to post, it means I win.


----------



## Tanya

Ooops. I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Now I win!


----------



## Tanya

Um.... I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win a ding a ding dong. :coolmoves:


----------



## Tanya

Knock knock....


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee:


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> Knock knock....


Who's there? ME! I WIN!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

No, it’s me, me, me, me, me.  I win.


----------



## MellonFriend

Eight days! mg:


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Winner here.


----------



## Tanya

Um no... here... its me. I am the winner


----------



## MellonFriend

I win... again.


----------



## Tanya

And me again


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, can’t you see it?


----------



## Tanya

Oh I saw you come in second


----------



## toth boer goats

Noooooooooooooo. :bonk:


----------



## Astrolabe.Ranch

Nope I do


----------



## Tanya

Today I do


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Tanya

And as we head into 2021 I cross first... so I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not fair, LOL. :heehee:


----------



## MellonFriend

I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Boers4ever

Ding ding ding! And we have a winner! Boers4ever!!


----------



## Tanya

I winnerest firstest


----------



## MellonFriend

I winnererest firstererest


----------



## Tanya

I won a loooongg time ago


----------



## toth boer goats

Hmm, so did I.


----------



## MellonFriend

Hmm, that's funny because I seem to remember winning quite long ago myself.


----------



## toth boer goats

:heehee: 
I win.


----------



## MellonFriend

(shy)


----------



## Tanya

The hills are alive with the sound of me winning......


----------



## MellonFriend

My heart is blessed with the sound of winning, and I know I'll win once more!


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## MellonFriend

By the way I won there for six days until Tanya just posted. :coolmoves:


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope I win.

Tanya where are you?


----------



## Tanya

Right in front of you.....


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

This thread started Oct. 2011, and y'all are still doing this. Love it!


----------



## Tanya

Oh yes. Of course. And I win


----------



## MellonFriend

Nope. It's me.


----------



## Tanya

Now now @MellonFriend . You know I win...


----------



## MellonFriend

Go look at the other game.


----------



## Tanya

Exactly. I win both games


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

nope


----------



## MellonFriend

It's a nope!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

:coolmoves:


----------



## MellonFriend

:coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves::coolmoves:


----------



## Boers4ever

Seriously how long did it take to type that out?... I'm curious @MellonFriend...
Anyway, I double win!


----------



## MellonFriend

What do you mean? I just used the smiley face tab and clicked away! (punch)(punch)(punch)(punch) (punch)(punch)(punch)(punch)(punch)(punch)(punch)(punch)


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Noooo @toth boer goats you have it wrong. I win.


----------



## Boers4ever

Dingaling I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Cowabunga dude, I win.


----------



## MellonFriend

Booyakasha!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## Tanya

Heee haaa.... I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

JackMilliken said:


> The last person to post on this thread wins
> 
> sooooooo I am winning :laugh:


I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Twice.


----------



## MellonFriend

Not so fast! It's me now!


----------



## Boers4ever

Nopety nope nope.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Boop, boop, she-boo


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Bee bop, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Shoooby be do wae... i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Daf n knee, says I win.


----------



## Tanya

Mary Poppins said I won but I agree with her


----------



## Boers4ever

The fat indoor cat just took over the dog’s bed. She claims the $40 I spent on my little doggy princess. I guess all I have left is my win here... sniff sniff.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Not anymore

























Nice try though


----------



## Tanya

Oh yawn. $40 only? I win


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Nope. I win


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Nope. I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Wait... What do we even win?

I win whatever it is.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## TheChewyCorner

I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Na. Me first. I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Wow, you guys are fast to reply.

But what do I win?


----------



## toth boer goats

You win second place and I win 1st.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Nope, last I checked I won.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

TheChewyCorner said:


> Nope, last I checked I won.


You must have checked wrong


----------



## Tanya

Jip. Cause I win


----------



## Boers4ever

Haha I have returned!!


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Nope, I beat y'all. I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Or did you?


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Yup. I win!


----------



## MellonFriend

Peeka boo, I win!


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Not so fast! I win!!!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## MellonFriend

Win-nah-ner!


----------



## Boers4ever

Winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## toth boer goats

Win, win situation, it is me.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Make way, coming through... the winner!!! I won!!!!!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Winner, winner, chicken dinner


----------



## toth boer goats

Hey, that chicken dinner is mine.


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh that was yours? Sorry, I already ate it... It was delicious in case you were wondering.


----------



## Tanya

See @MellonFriend that was second places chicken dinner... i already at first places winning mesl.


----------



## goathiker

I won yeah


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Sorry y’all, but I already won.


----------



## Tanya

@TheChewyCorner really? But I didnt see you in the winners corner while I was in there just now..... that means I win


----------



## toth boer goats

All that charm going on.

I still win. HeHe.


----------



## Tanya

Oh @toth boer goats you are just too over eager. I acknowledge your enthusiasm. But I still win.


----------



## MellonFriend

Yo, I win.


----------



## MellonFriend

I win again


----------



## Tanya

Nope. I win


----------



## MellonFriend

I still win.


----------



## Tanya

I win again


----------



## MellonFriend

Win.


----------



## MellonFriend

YES!!!!! I'm #10000!!!!


----------



## Tanya

Amd third time in a row... i win.


----------



## MellonFriend

But see, I was just trying to drive the post count up to 10,000, so that I could be the 10,000th. 

See you at 20,000 .


----------



## Tanya

You are so funny @MellonFriend . So funny in fact that my belly hurts. But I still win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, hate to tell ya.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

What are y’all talking about? I’ve been waiting for the second placer to come join me and wait for third placer. I win!


----------



## Boers4ever

I’m baaaaaaaack hahaha it is forever mine!!!!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Dethroned again hahahahaha


----------



## Boers4ever

And yet I am still here!


----------



## TheChewyCorner

So am I! I win!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh I'm still standin' after all this time!


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Oh, but here I come again... make way for the winner!!!!!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Which would be me.


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha. Nope, I win.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Nope, I’m winning and I won!!!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Up until now


----------



## Boers4ever

Or maybe now!


----------



## MellonFriend

BAZINGA! I win!


----------



## Boers4ever

BOOM!!! No you don’t!


----------



## MellonFriend

(shy)


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Bang! I win!!!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

TheChewyCorner said:


> Bang! I win!!!


If by "I" you mean yours truly


----------



## toth boer goats

Me truly, I win.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Y'all got it all wrong. I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, nope, nope, I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

toth boer goats said:


> Nope, nope, nope, I win.


Oh, really?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

yeah really!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

But _really?_


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yup like really


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Nope, I win!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Or so you thought!!


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Yup, I thought and am thinking... I win!!!


----------



## Boers4ever

I win now. Its my turn.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

My turn!!


----------



## TheChewyCorner

I win!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I WIIIINNN!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Naaaaa, I win.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms

Aww, look at me, winnin' again!


----------



## Boers4ever

You don’t see me.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope don’t see ya, LOL. 
I win.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Nope. I win, I am winning, and have won!


----------



## toth boer goats

I am the winner, I win.

La de dada doo doo.


----------



## Boers4ever

Doo bee doo bee do do do do bee doo bee doo!! 
I win!


----------



## TheChewyCorner

I win!


----------



## Tanya

And the South African comes in and wins the race....


----------



## TheChewyCorner

But yet TheChewyCorner comes and takes the lead again!


----------



## toth boer goats

Coming around the corner, Pam wins.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Nope. I win!!!


----------



## Tanya

And I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Wait one second.......
I win.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Nope. I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, not going to do it, I win.
So there.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Try as y’all may, but I win!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Not happening, I win.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

No, I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope.


I win.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Oh, yeah? Nope! I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

:bonk::clever: But I win.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Not even close. I win!


----------



## Boers4ever

Umm no... I win


----------



## toth boer goats

It’s Howdy doody time, but I win.


----------



## Boers4ever

Until I win.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Hold y'all's horses! I win!


----------



## Cat Cborg

Pretty sure I just won


----------



## TheChewyCorner

What are you talkin’ about? I win.


----------



## Cat Cborg

Well excuse you! I'm the winner


----------



## toth boer goats

No, I win, you didn’t get the memo? Hehe


----------



## Cat Cborg

Clearly, tis I that has won the day


----------



## Boers4ever

Not yet you don’t!


----------



## Cat Cborg

But I must win!


----------



## Boers4ever

But I win... so you can’t!


----------



## toth boer goats

But, I win.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Uh, no. I win.


----------



## Cat Cborg

Actually, tis I who has won the day


----------



## Tanya

Um...nooo. its me. I am the winner


----------



## toth boer goats

The truth is guys, I win.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Umm... are you sure about that? I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, I am sure, I win.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

How can you be sure? I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I just know it, I win.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I win.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Uhh... no, I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, not gonna do it, I still win.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

You got it all wrong, I win!


----------



## Boers4ever

Nope. I am finishing this thread by me winning. Boom.


----------



## MellonFriend

ops2:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

This is me::run: CUZ I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh no you didn’t


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

:bonk: I win. (cheers)


----------



## Iluvlilly!

This is me:reading: the rules that say clearly that I WON:clapping::clapping:


----------



## TheChewyCorner

I think you read wrong, ‘cause it says I won!


----------



## toth boer goats

You are reading the winning area in the wrong language.
So you are not reading correctly.

It actually reads. I win.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Are you sure? Look at what it says, “TheChewyCorner wins.” Looks to me that I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win. Ek wen. Ech eine wein.


----------



## Cat Cborg

Nope! I’m the winner


----------



## Boers4ever

Gano para siempre 
I dont speak spanish but I do have google translations!!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Nope! Non of y’all win! Cause TheChewyCorner comes and takes the lead!


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, nope, I win this one.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Uh, no. I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Uh no, I win.


----------



## Boers4ever

Uh no, I win.


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover

I win


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Sorry, but I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover

Uh no, I win


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Y'all heard summ? Me neither.. I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover

I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nope, I WIN:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

You wish


----------



## AlabamaGirl

You're mistaken.... The obvious winner is me! Can't y'all tell?


----------



## Boers4ever

Of course we can tell! We can tell that the winner is me!!!


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Boers4ever said:


> Of course we can tell! We can tell that the winner is me!!!


I think not, for I have won yet again!


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover

I win again (woot)


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Crazy Goat Lover said:


> I win again (woot)


Sure....... Oh, look at the time! I win!!


----------



## TheChewyCorner

I have some bad news for you and I do hate to tell y'all, but I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Hehe, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Yawn.... I win....... its so sunny here in SA I am the obvious winner


----------



## toth boer goats

We have sun too, so I win.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Sun here too so I'm winning


----------



## AlabamaGirl

I hate to break it to y'all....... But I'm the winner here!


----------



## Tanya

Um yip yip yip... i win


----------



## AlabamaGirl

Nope!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I win.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

I win!


----------



## Boers4ever

Not yet you don’t!


----------



## Tanya

Because I win


----------



## TheChewyCorner

:Boom: I win!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Zipady doo da, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Hickory dickory dock... I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

Did you run up the clock? If not then I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, nice try, but I still win, I tell ya.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Nope. I win.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Winner


----------



## Tanya

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Still the winner


----------



## Boers4ever

Nope


----------



## toth boer goats

Ya know, getting really tired of being picked on, I win I tell ya, no really, I win. HeHe.


----------



## Lorena

Is it still going?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yeah, I win. 

But can keep trying.


----------



## Lorena

When does it end?


----------



## toth boer goats

It will go on and on until we get tired of it.


----------



## Boers4ever

IT. ENDS. HERE.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Boers4ever said:


> IT. ENDS. HERE.


I'm not too sure about that


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## GoatGirl#1

I win


----------



## MummaZette

I give it a spin


----------



## Tanya

Welcome Mammazetta but I win


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, I win.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Nope. I win.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

No ma’am. I win...lol


----------



## Tanya

No way. I am first


----------



## Hockeydudde

New to the forum, and I already won! Thanks everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats

Welcome, but I win.


----------



## CaramelKittey

This game will never end..
But I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, yep, I win.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

toth boer goats said:


> Haha, yep, I win.


Nope, I won


----------



## Tanya

Welcome @Hockeydudde but you see I won last week already you are all just catching up


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Tanya said:


> Welcome @Hockeydudde but you see I won last week already you are all just catching up


Nope, I won


----------



## CaramelKittey

Not for long! 
:goatpull:


----------



## MellonFriend

Hey all you losers out there, I'm back and I win.  

:heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats

Not so fast there, I win ya know.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Ha! I win


----------



## MellonFriend

WHAM BAM! I win again!


----------



## Tanya

I win I win I am the winner


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Tanya said:


> I win I win I am the winner


Nope


----------



## toth boer goats

All of you are a silly goose, I win didn’t you hear?


----------



## GoatGirl#1

toth boer goats said:


> All of you are a silly goose, I win didn't you hear?


Pshhh, I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Naaaa, I win.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

toth boer goats said:


> Naaaa, I win.


Nope


----------



## toth boer goats

Hehe yep.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

toth boer goats said:


> Hehe yep.


NOOOO, I WIN!!


----------



## toth boer goats

By crackle, I win.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

toth boer goats said:


> By crackle, I win.


You thought! I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Yeah I did and thought again, I win


----------



## GoatGirl#1

toth boer goats said:


> Yeah I did and thought again, I win


Lol...think again


----------



## toth boer goats

Naaaaaa, don’t have to because, I win.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

toth boer goats said:


> Naaaaaa, don't have to because, I win.


U sure?


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh yeah. Hehe.


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Not so fast, y’all! I win!!!


----------



## GoatGirl#1

TheChewyCorner said:


> Not so fast, y'all! I win!!!


Nope


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, nope, I win.


----------



## Boers4ever

Never


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, nope, nope, nope. 

I win.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Na, I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok, OK, OK, I give in, I win.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

toth boer goats said:


> Ok, OK, OK, I give in, I win.


Nope


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## K.B.

Haha


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I win.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

toth boer goats said:


> Nope, I win.


I win


----------



## toth boer goats

All right, I give in, I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

I win with a new look.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Sorry, I win🥳


----------



## GoatGirl#1

toth boer goats said:


> All right, I give in, I win.


Obviously, I win!


----------



## Tanya

Its me...I am first


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yep, you are the first to get second place


----------



## K.B.

Meee


----------



## Lil Boogie

Come on y'all know its mezzzz gonna winna lolz


----------



## Tanya

I win....


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nope I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Noper I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

LOL I WIN


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Iluvlilly! said:


> LOL I WIN


I won


----------



## Lil Boogie

NO ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boers4ever

Winner


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, LOL.


----------



## Tanya

Ah jup. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Ah nope, I win.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

toth boer goats said:


> Ah nope, I win.


Nope


----------



## MellonFriend

😦😧😮🙄🤔😐😑😐😬 I think I win.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

MellonFriend said:


> I think I win.


I think not


----------



## toth boer goats

Let me think here, everyone says they win right, well, why don’t we just make it one winner, ME, hehe.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

toth boer goats said:


> Let me think here, everyone says they win right, well, why don’t we just make it one winner, ME, hehe.


🥱


----------



## MellonFriend

🐐 I found a goaty. 😄


----------



## Tanya

Um I win


----------



## Boers4ever

Sorry @Tanya. I win.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Boers4ever said:


> Sorry @Tanya. I win.


Nope


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL. I still win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww you found a goat, so cool.
But I still win.


----------



## MellonFriend

I win with a pirate flag. 🏴‍☠️


----------



## Boers4ever

I win ... so... yeah.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

😂you thought🤪


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Iluvlilly! said:


> you thought🤪


I thought...awhile ago 🤭


----------



## Boers4ever

Hehe well I take the lead again!


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Nooooopppeeeeeeeee


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yuuuuuuuupppppp😎


----------



## GoatGirl#1

🤪


----------



## Iluvlilly!

This is me:⛵ to get the 🏆 for 1st place


----------



## GoatGirl#1

🥱🥱🥱
lol


----------



## Iluvlilly!

🌝💥🌈⚡📚❣


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, not going to lie.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

🤭


----------



## Boers4ever

🤪🤪🤣


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Boers4ever said:


> 🤪🤪🤣


🤫


----------



## Boers4ever

🤨🤨


----------



## Iluvlilly!




----------



## GoatGirl#1

🤭


----------



## Tanya

Oh you are all slow pokes.... I have been waiting here for weeks now... so I win a looooonnnnggggg time...


----------



## GoatGirl#1

U got it all wrong


----------



## toth boer goats

We have been fussing about the winner for so long, now is the time to face the winner, me. I win.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

toth boer goats said:


> We have been fussing about the winner for so long, now is the time to face the winner, me. I win.


Nope, itsa meee


----------



## Iluvlilly!

It's mwa


----------



## GoatGirl#1

🥱


----------



## K.B.




----------



## toth boer goats

Hehe, nope it is me, me, me, so you haven’t got the memo?


----------



## GoatGirl#1

toth boer goats said:


> Hehe, nope it is me, me, me, so you haven’t got the memo?


I think u haven’t got the memo 🤪


----------



## Iluvlilly!

🤨🧐🤓😎😏😒😞🤯🤭🥴


----------



## GoatGirl#1

🤫🤭


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh really now, the memo says I win, plain as day and flashlight at night, I tell ya.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

You guy's think your winning, huh?


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Iluvlilly! said:


> You guy's think your winning, huh?


Yes...lol


----------



## Iluvlilly!

LOL


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep a Rooney, I win.


----------



## Boers4ever

But what about me?!


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok, what about you, well,
you are in second or third place and I win.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

I’m in 1st


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nope, I am


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Iluvlilly! said:


> Nope, I am


Nopeee


----------



## Boers4ever

Me me me


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Boers4ever said:


> Me me me


No no no


----------



## K.B.

I don't think so!!!


----------



## GoatGirl#1

I think so


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yep I do


----------



## GoatGirl#1

🤪


----------



## Iluvlilly!




----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Iluvlilly!

🐐💓


----------



## Boers4ever




----------



## GoatGirl#1




----------



## MellonFriend

😐😏...🤪


----------



## Iluvlilly!

🧐🤓🤩🥳


----------



## GoatGirl#1

🦮🦢🦚


----------



## Iluvlilly!

🎃🕶👒🐶🐴🦄🦆


----------



## GoatGirl#1

🤷‍♀️


----------



## Iluvlilly!

🥴


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Iluvlilly! said:


> 🥴


----------



## Iluvlilly!




----------



## MellonFriend

🤢🤑


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Iluvlilly! said:


>


lol


----------



## Iluvlilly!




----------



## TheChewyCorner

I win!


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Not so fast


----------



## toth boer goats

Hehe, while everyone is clowning around, I win.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Heh


----------



## Boers4ever

Yeah heh


----------



## Iluvlilly!

heh heh🤪


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Heh


----------



## MellonFriend

Weirdest emojis: 🎏👩‍🎤🗾

Why do we need all these different papers? 📃📜📄🧾📑


----------



## GoatGirl#1

MellonFriend said:


> Weirdest emojis: ‍
> 
> Why do we need all these different papers? 🧾


🧑‍


----------



## Kiz




----------



## Iluvlilly!




----------



## GoatGirl#1

Iluvlilly! said:


>


🤭


----------



## Iluvlilly!

🤯


----------



## GoatGirl#1




----------



## MellonFriend

GoatGirl#1 said:


> 🧑‍


That girl and microphone for me actually shows up a a single emoji and is like a DavidBbowie girl. It's super weird.


----------



## Boers4ever

🤠🤠


----------



## Iluvlilly!

😁


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Iluvlilly! said:


>


🤪


----------



## Iluvlilly!

GoatGirl#1 said:


> 🤪


😳


----------



## Boers4ever

‍‍‍‍‍🧝🏻‍♀️🧝🏻‍♀️🧚🏻‍♀️🧚🏻‍♀️


----------



## Iluvlilly!

👻🎃👾👀💅🤳🥽👢🎒


----------



## GoatGirl#1




----------



## Iluvlilly!




----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

You all didn’t give in did ya?
So I win?


----------



## MellonFriend

We were just hoping that in those two days you'd forget about this thread. 😆😁


----------



## Iluvlilly!

LOL


----------



## Tanya

Its me. Its me. I win


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Iluvlilly!




----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Boers4ever

Hahaha 🤪


----------



## Iluvlilly!

😜


----------



## MellonFriend

😗😙😘😚😊


----------



## Boers4ever

🥱🥱


----------



## MellonFriend




----------



## FizzyGoats

+= 



(Don’t try to fact check that...it’s kept very hush hush).


----------



## Iluvlilly!

😘🥰😗😊😚


----------



## MellonFriend

FizzyGoats said:


> +=
> 
> 
> 
> (Don’t try to fact check that...it’s kept very hush hush).


😂


----------



## toth boer goats

You all make me laugh. 
Love ya all.
I still win though. 😜


----------



## GoatGirl#1

🤪🤪🤪


----------



## Iluvlilly!




----------



## Kiz

Lisbeth helping us fence, I win btw


----------



## toth boer goats

Very cute goatie, but I win.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

N.O.P.E


----------



## Iluvlilly!

🐐I W.I.N🐐


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh come on, I was sure I win.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

IWIN


----------



## Iluvlilly!

✨Naw, I do✨


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, you are so mean.


----------



## MellonFriend

😈 I'm the meanest winner you've ever seen. 😁


----------



## GoatGirl#1

...


----------



## MellonFriend

I win because it was my birthday today.🎂


----------



## GoatGirl#1

MellonFriend said:


> I win because it was my birthday today.


Oh well...Happy Birthday 🥳 You can take the win for today


----------



## Tanya

Nnnoooooo..... I win


----------



## Kiz




----------



## Iluvlilly!

MellonFriend said:


> I win because it was my birthday today.🎂


Happy Birthday!! I'll let you win for today but tomorrow I win🤪


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Iluvlilly! said:


> Happy Birthday!! I'll let you win for today but tomorrow I win🤪


But wait 🤚it’s not her birthday anymore  that was yesterday


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Hmmmm


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Imagine not being the last one to post here.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

😲I can't imagine that


----------



## MellonFriend

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Imagine not being the last one to post here.


My brain can't comprehend the meaning of this sentence. 🤔🤯


----------



## FizzyGoats

My brain is incomprehensible. 

But I still win.


----------



## Lil Boogie

I am 100% sure I win LOL


----------



## GoatGirl#1




----------



## Kiz

Winner


----------



## GoatGirl#1

lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

toth boer goats said:


> Ok, what about you, well,
> you are in second or third place and I win.


NO! I WIN ONCE AND FOR ALLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie

I WIN


----------



## Lil Boogie

I WUN


----------



## Lil Boogie

ME DA WINER


----------



## Lil Boogie

I'm da wining people


----------



## Lil Boogie

Me me me and more meeeeee


----------



## FizzyGoats

They’re nearing the home stretch. Looks like Lil Boogie has it. Wait. What’s this? Fizzy Goats is closing the gap. It’s a photo finish! 
Fizzy Goats wins by a thread!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

But oh no they looked at the picture wrong because Iluvlilly! is in the lead🤪


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh but she’s disqualified for testing positive for using typing enhancing drugs. Fizzy wins again!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

😂


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, win, win.


----------



## FizzyGoats

For me? Well, shucks. I guess I win.


----------



## Boers4ever

In your dreams!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m so good at winning, I do it in my sleep. 
🥇


----------



## Tanya

I WIN. shouts it from the mountain tops


----------



## toth boer goats

I win shout it from where I am, LOL 😂


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

toth boer goats said:


> I win shout it from where I am, LOL 😂


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...

YOU win. Sure, sure.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Tanya

Ok I win by sitting on my couch


----------



## Boers4ever

Well I beat you! I win by laying on my bed!


----------



## FizzyGoats

A storm came through and knocked out my power this morning, but thanks to a generator I got around to plugging in once the lightning stopped, I still have the power to win! 
️


----------



## GoatGirl#1

FizzyGoats said:


> A storm came through and knocked out my power this morning, but thanks to a generator I got around to plugging in once the lightning stopped, I still have the power to win!
> ️


Nahh


----------



## toth boer goats

Sorry no power for a while, but I win.


----------



## Tanya

We call that load shedding.....  I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, not so fast, I win I tell ya.


----------



## Tanya

Now Toth. Lets discuss this properly... i win. See. That was easy.


----------



## Lil Boogie

I win


----------



## Tanya

No. I win


----------



## Lil Boogie

No! I refuse!


----------



## Tanya

Ah ok. Then i win


----------



## Lil Boogie

Nope lol


----------



## Tanya

Um.... yes. I win. I always win...


----------



## Lil Boogie

What did you say? I can't hear you because I'm the winner!👑


----------



## EJskeleton

Haha that’s funny... but completely not true. I am the true winner!!!! 😆


----------



## Lil Boogie

EJskeleton said:


> Haha that’s funny... but completely not true. I am the true winner!!!! 😆


NOPE!!! I REFUSE TO GIVE UP MY CROWN!


----------



## EJskeleton

Lil Boogie said:


> NOPE!!! I REFUSE TO GIVE UP MY CROWN!


 YOU WISH!!! 😈


----------



## toth boer goats

You dirty rat, LOL, I win.


----------



## EJskeleton

toth boer goats said:


> You dirty rat, LOL, I win.


Ha! In your dreams! 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

But, but, you silly rabbit, tricks are for kids, hehe.  I win.


----------



## EJskeleton

toth boer goats said:


> But, but, you silly rabbit, tricks are for kids, hehe.  I win.


Whaaat?! Is that a quote from something? I have never heard it before... 
anyway... 😆 I win!


----------



## Tanya

Fiddle dee dee..... I win.....


----------



## EJskeleton

Ha, nope. 👎🏻 I win! 😝🎉


----------



## Tanya

I wont think about that now... but I still win.


----------



## EJskeleton

Think about it... I WIN!!!! 😆 😝


----------



## Tanya

Too tired... I win


----------



## EJskeleton

Sorry to hear I’m tiring you... 😈................ i win.


----------



## Tanya

Oh I am tired of waiting... see i am first and just waiting for the rest of you to catch up


----------



## EJskeleton

Nahhh! I have been waiting forever! As soon as you post something, I respond! Seee?!

I win.


----------



## Tanya

Yawn... I won a loooonnnnggg time ago


----------



## EJskeleton

Ha! u are funny! I like your jokes. 😉 but I really won.


----------



## Tanya

What do you call a hare running backwards?


----------



## EJskeleton

Idk... hmmmm... what?


----------



## Tanya

Me... i win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

@tothlol. You running backwards? Cause I win.


----------



## Boers4ever

Actually I win. So there.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I've been running backwards a long time @Tanya ....it's me...im the winner


----------



## Tanya

@iluso that was you lying on the grass that I passed??? Sorry that you fell....but I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Haha, pretty sure that that was you lying there eating my dust🤪 I win


----------



## Tanya

No that was yesterday. Today I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

But tomorrow.......... 🤷‍♀️


----------



## EJskeleton

Ha, y’all are funny. However, you have forgotten about me, the true winner! 😝


----------



## Tanya

Today I win


----------



## FizzyGoats

Shh. Do you hear that? 


That’s me...stealing the crown. 

Muwhahaha. (That’s my evil laugh. Pretty good, right?)


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Oh but wait... you stole the fake crown!!!! I have the real one...I WIN!!!!!


----------



## Tanya

Oh my. How you both fell for it. Destiny and Gizmo already ate the real crown back when I won.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

But if they ate it then it's not real?? 🤪 So I still win!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’ll befriend Destiny and Gizmo with copious amounts of goat treats and convince them to regurgitate the crown for me. 

Haha. I win. 

Again. 

For now.


----------



## Tanya

Ew... i win


----------



## EJskeleton

😂 that was all very funny. But seriously, y’all, I win.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Seriousness is in direct conflict with TGS crown ordinance 4063.2 subsection B-84. I’m gonna have to confiscate the crown. 

And thanks to a technicality, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Being a court jester by speciality the crown was always mine. I win.


----------



## FizzyGoats

But...but...subsection B-84. Ah to heck with it. 
_grabs crown and runs away like a mad woman, laughing maniacally_

I win! I wiiiiinnn!!!


----------



## EJskeleton

I have no idea what was just happening... but ha! I win.........


----------



## toth boer goats

You all are great and all, but unfortunately I have to break the news to ya, I win.


----------



## EJskeleton

Ha, you don’t need to be sorry anymore. I’ll take that crown 👑 from you now. 😆....... I win......


----------



## FizzyGoats

That crown looks heavy. I’ll hold it for you for a while. 

And I win!


----------



## EJskeleton

No no no... I would not want to burden you with the incredibly heavy crown. I will just take it and hold it for a while.


----------



## Tanya

So... while you were all holding the fake crown... i won and brought the crown back here to South Africa... hah. I win.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I read all of Tanya’s post with a South African accent (which I adore but am horrible at doing). Does anyone else read the posts with the places’ accent? Or is it just me?
Anyhooooo, I’ll just grab this crown and be on my way.


----------



## Tanya

I read all yall posts with an American accent.... no good at it because it comes out Irish or Australian at the end... oh did you take thaaaatttt crown? Oh shame... see I am wearing the real one which means I Win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Not so fast there Miss Fizzy and Tanya.....you guy's still have the fake crown. You see I hid the real crown in Wisconsin....so I WIN!!!!


----------



## Tanya

Now Iluvlilly... (she says with a Southern Drawl, trying to emulate Scarlett O Hara) you just think you have the real crown. You see.... here it is right over here.... i win...


----------



## FizzyGoats

Tanya, that’s so funny. My South African accent always ends up Australian. Lol. I’m horrible at accents and slip out of them getting farther and farther from it and into a totally different accent with every syllable. 

So I’ll just take my terrible repertoire of accents and my crown and mosey on out of here.


----------



## Tanya

Hey pardner... wrong crown... I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

You guy's are too funny.....y'all know I win!!!!!


----------



## Tanya

I win
I win
I win


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m pretty sure I win. 

Let me double check. 

Yep. I win.


----------



## EJskeleton

You might want to check again.........

I win.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Hmm, I’m looking right at the results. Let me see here, yep...I win!


----------



## EJskeleton

Suuuuuuuuure you won. Yep, that’s exactly why I have the crown on my head. _voice dripping in sarcasm_


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yes you might have the crown on your head...but that's the crown made out of cake that looks real
I triple checked....I WIN


----------



## EJskeleton

Nahh. You have a paper crown. I hid the real crown, so I could fool you. Ha! 
I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

EJskeleton said:


> Nahh. You have a paper crown. I hid the real crown, so I could fool you. Ha!
> I win


I have the ultimate crown for this game:

A BURGER KING CROWN.

Bow down to your leader!


----------



## EJskeleton

Burger King crowns are usually plastic or paper... therefore you have a fake, cheap crown that anyone can get just by going to burger kings.
I have the real, gold crown. 👑


----------



## Iluvlilly!

NOPE....just checked I'm with winner!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

You all can have the crown, I’ll settle for the title. 
Winner.


----------



## EJskeleton

Check again. 😈


----------



## FizzyGoats

Don’t worry everyone, I’ll cast out the purple devil who has overtaken poor EJ. 
This takes a very specific set of emojis but as long as I concentrate, I can do it. 
🥝☃☃☄🦤🦚

Phew. I did it. 
And I’m the winner!


----------



## EJskeleton

Umm... I’m not so sure you did the right one. Cuz now... ummm... one of my goats just turned into a unicorn. I think you definitely did a wrong emoji. 😈 
Also, I win.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oops. To be fair, I’m not emoji ordained. But a goat unicorn is cool, right? 

I win.


----------



## EJskeleton

No, a dragon would have been much cooler. Now I’m stuck with a strange looking goat that has one horn. (I actually do have a goat with one horn tho 😂) 
I win


----------



## Tanya

So while you were bickering amongst yourselves, Drstiny, Gizmo and I have won......


----------



## FizzyGoats

EJ, I’ll have to work on the goat/dragon thing. (And you really do have a goat-icorn, lol!)

And Tanya, unfortunately two-thirds of your team was willing to trade the crown for some goat snacks and scratches, so now I win.


----------



## Tanya

@fizzythank goodness South African goats dont take treats from strangees... lol... safety and awareness training.... nice try.... i win


----------



## FizzyGoats

While those savvy South African Goats don’t take kindly to strangers, what you don’t know is I have been meeting them in secret. They now accept me as one of the herd. And they think the crown is an ugly hat, and they’d rather me look silly it than you. So really, they are only giving me the crown for your benefit. Good lil’ goaties. 

I win.


----------



## Boers4ever

*said with Darth Vader voice
TGS... I am your winner! 
Bwaahaahaahaa!! You underestimate my power little goatherds!


----------



## Tanya

@fizzy and @boersthats a wrap. I win....


----------



## FizzyGoats

Boers4ever said:


> *said with Darth Vader voice
> TGS... I am your winner!
> Bwaahaahaahaa!! You underestimate my power little goatherds!


🤣



Tanya said:


> @fizzy and @boersthats a wrap. I win....


Here’s a rap: (please imagine the best gangster voice you can for me for the duration of this post)
Yo, yo, yo
I’m coming for the crown you wear on your head
I’ll make you cry for mommy and hide under your bed
The goats are in the barn, the horses in the pen,
And here at TGS, I’m rapping for the win


----------



## Tanya

oh dear. Snoop doggy dog or lil bow bow?
Nope I win


----------



## EJskeleton

Now now, I really won. My goat-icorn hid the real crown, and all of you have fake ones.
I win. 👑


----------



## Tanya

Your goat-icorn may j7st have pulled the proverbial wool over your eyes... seee.. here it is. I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Tanya said:


> Your goat-icorn may j7st have pulled the proverbial wool over your eyes... seee.. here it is. I win.


You do?












































































































































































Really?


----------



## EJskeleton

Yes, I do have a goat unicorn. 😂 










I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

EJskeleton said:


> Yes, I do have a goat unicorn. 😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win


Sure ya do.

















































































































































































































































































































































I am both the king of the enter button on this laptop and this game! Bow before me, TGS!


----------



## EJskeleton

😂 yes I do... I’ll send a pic in a sec...
































And now I am the king! 👑


----------



## Tanya

Nope. I am the winner


----------



## Lil Boogie

What's this!!!?!?!?! You people think y'all will win???!?!?! I have news for ya! I WIN 😆


----------



## EJskeleton

Oops... I fell asleep waiting for y’all. Ummm. Yeah, I’m actually the winner.


----------



## Boers4ever

FizzyGoats said:


> Here’s a rap: (please imagine the best gangster voice you can for me for the duration of this post)
> Yo, yo, yo
> I’m coming for the crown you wear on your head
> I’ll make you cry for mommy and hide under your bed
> The goats are in the barn, the horses in the pen,
> And here at TGS, I’m rapping for the win


Snoop Dog is in the HOUSE! Whoop whoop! That’s the best rap I’ve heard!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Boers4ever said:


> Snoop Dog is in the HOUSE! Whoop whoop! That’s the best rap I’ve heard!


Lol. Thanks. We all got the little goat gangster inside, right?


----------



## Boers4ever

Lol yeah!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

You thought


----------



## FizzyGoats

I win. Now please bring copious amounts of coffee. I tired.


----------



## Tanya

I win. And I have coffee


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Tanya said:


> I win. And I have coffee


I win. If I need a prize, coffee tastes like crap and I'll just take a third goat or a mountain dew. Throwback, not regular. Thank you very much


----------



## Tanya

Um.... i can do the mountain dew but exporting a goat might be a problem... but I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Tanya said:


> Um.... i can do the mountain dew but exporting a goat might be a problem... but I win


I'll take that mountain dew now


----------



## Tanya

I still win


----------



## Boers4ever

Coffee is nasty, but I’d enjoy a refreshing sweet tea or a zesty raspberry lemonade since I win.


----------



## Tanya

Rasperry Lemonade? Sounds interesting. But I still win.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Gah, sweet tea and Mnt Dew?! No, no, no. Coffee is king. I am its queen. Therefor, I get the crown. And I win.


----------



## Tanya

Oh come now. My home brewed proper ground perculated coffee... or Moer Koffie... will put hair on my chest and only pirates can hijack the crown. Therefore I win...


----------



## Boers4ever

Lol y’all are so funny! 
@Tanya if you’ve never had Raspberry Lemonade you’re missing out! If you cant find any in stores in SA then you should totally order it! We sometimes call it pink lemonade. 
By the way, I win.


----------



## Tanya

@Boers4ever . I will do so.

But I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I WIN.....I WIN....I WIN.....I WIN!!!!!


----------



## Tanya

Um no. I win


----------



## Boers4ever

Winner winner winner winner winner winner winner winner winner winner winner winner winner winner!!!!!!! That’s me! A winner!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

That _is _me! How did you know?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Cuz I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Iluvlilly! said:


> Cuz I win


You're right, I _do_ win! Are you guys psychic?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> You're right, I _do_ win! Are you guys psychic?


Nope you are though! Cuz i'm the winner!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

Actually guys, I’ve analyzed all the data and it turns out that I win.


----------



## Tanya

So your data is wrong. I win


----------



## FizzyGoats

Nerd goat can’t be wrong. It’ll devastate him. So it must be that I win. Yeah, that seems right.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

YuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

The immortal words of all of Hank Hill's drinking buddies


----------



## Iluvlilly!

🙄 I WIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

🦤🦖


----------



## Boers4ever




----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

😊


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Don't think so!!


----------



## Tanya

Um yes. I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

It's my birthday today...so I WIN!!!!!


----------



## Tanya

Happy birthday.... but I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Thanks...I still win!!


----------



## Tanya

Now dont be difficult. Be a gracious young birthday girl and accept that I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Lol


----------



## Tanya

Se. Was that difficult?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yep, really really difficult!


----------



## Tanya

See. I win. You agree.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Partially agree.....🤪


----------



## FizzyGoats

Happy birthday! Go eat cake and enjoy. One of us here will take that pesky crown while you relax for the day.


----------



## Tanya

Me me me. I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Thank you @FizzyGoats


----------



## toth boer goats

All thes comedians are super good up in here. But I still win. 👀🙈🙉🙊


----------



## FizzyGoats

That’s hilarious, toth. You win. Lol. When really, it’s me. I win. I get it. You’re so funny.


----------



## toth boer goats

Laughing 😂 so hard.


----------



## Tanya

I win.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Uh yes, I’d like to order an egg sandwich and coffee to go please. Oh, and you know what, add in an extra large order of I win.


----------



## Tanya

Um... we only have orders for 2nd place left. First place is all sold out.... to me.... I win


----------



## FizzyGoats

🤣


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

😂 I still win.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I typed this with me eyes closed. 

Wow, I really did. Not type, because I’m on my phone, but text (texted?) with my eyes closed and was super stoked when I opened them and saw the only mistake was the ‘e’ that should have been a ‘y.’ 

And toth, still cracking jokes. You know, because I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Winner winner chicken dinner!!!!!!!!!!! I win (but i'm not having chicken for dinner)!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love hitting the enter button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, also, I win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm king of this game and the enter button!


You do realize that I win, right? I don't even have to hit the enter button🤪


----------



## Boers4ever

Wow I had to scroll down on the screen for like 5 minutes before I hit the bottom of the page.


----------



## Tanya

AND THE WINNER IS ... the woman and het two goats from South Africa...... yes... Tanya.....


----------



## FizzyGoats

Tanya said:


> AND THE WINNER IS ... the woman and het two goats from South Africa...... yes... _NOT_ Tanya.....
> 
> _ALL HAIL QUEEN FIZZYGOATS_


Crazy. Anyone else see that invisible ink in Tanya’s post? Me neither until I quoted it. No need to repeat the experiment, just trust me. Anyhooooo, some weird stuff going on around here. 

But hey, it’s not my place to argue with the ghost goat writer. Guess I win.


----------



## Tanya

Whahahaha... the wicked witch of South Africa.... I Win... i win... i win...


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Haha you guy's are too funny!!! I still win!


----------



## Tanya

The hills are filled with the sound of me WINNING


----------



## FizzyGoats

The hills have eyes that are winking at me as I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13




----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Watch from 0:07 to 0:32 for the funny part. The rest is just other bits of the movie scene.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I'm still a kid (ish) so I win!!!!!


----------



## goatmomma16

I love that this started in 2011. But hey, so far I win


----------



## Boers4ever

Hello everyone! I would like to announce that we have a new winner that will be permanent. The permanent winner’s name is:
@Boers4ever 
Thank you for being such good contestants! Now please exit to the left of the screen.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oops. You had a typo there. How embarrassing. I believe you meant, the permanent winner is FizzyGoats.


----------



## EJskeleton

No no no. You both had typos. The permanent winner is @EJskeleton, of course!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Oh, you wish.

It's suppose to be @MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 

Man, you guys _suck_ at spelling.


----------



## EJskeleton

You screwed up again! Must be your auto correct. 😂 I don’t need auto correct though.... @EJskeleton wins!!!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13




----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

That's not my dog but it came up when I looke up _random images_


----------



## EJskeleton

Wow ... scary.


----------



## Tanya

See. I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I'm the winner!


----------



## Tanya

i win


----------



## Boers4ever

Sorry @Tanya. I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Sorry @Boers4ever I win😁


----------



## FizzyGoats

Not sorry. 
I win.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Coming in from the rear, a virtual unknown contender takes the lead with an unexpected win. And the crowd goes wild.


----------



## Boers4ever

Wait this just in.... the name of the unknown contender is @Boers4ever! Yes! She is laughing and dancing as the crowds continue to clap and chant her name. Wow what a comeback!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Boers! Boers! Boers! What an upset! 👏👏 Newbie may be in 2nd place in that race, the winner still in this one. 🏆


----------



## Tanya

Oh you are all so hilarious..... the crowd is cheering because newbie and boers are battling so hard for second and third..... first was taken by Tanya a LLLLLLOOOOOONNNNNGGGG time ago.... what took you all so long....


----------



## FizzyGoats

This races seems to be neither a sprint nor a marathon but a mix of the two. 
It’s a sprintathon. It also seems to have many announcers who are obviously drunk because they’re not watching me. And I’m the winner.


----------



## goatmomma16

That was funny, but you read the name wrong. I think you meant me


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Ladies, ladies... If you're a guy (excluding me) I'm dropping you into that _ladies_ category...

The winner is officially me.

(▀̿Ĺ̯▀̿ ̿)


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I win...plain and simple!!


----------



## EJskeleton

Oh please, children children! The winner is me! Silly kids!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I know, right? Nobody understands that I'm so obviously the winner.


----------



## EJskeleton

That doesn’t even make sense. 
I am the obvious winner! *evil laughter*MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

EJskeleton said:


> That doesn’t even make sense.
> I am the obvious winner! *evil laughter*MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Right... _You_ win... Sure, sure, sure. Dream on


----------



## EJskeleton

I wasn’t dreaming. You were. Actually, you were having a nightmare, but I have awoken you to the truth. 
I WIN. 😈


----------



## goatmomma16

Well they may have been dreaming, but so were you. Here I am, your nightmare, the winner.


----------



## EJskeleton

😂 I have been wide awake, because my hands are burning. I made some treats for my goats, and it had cinnamon in it, so now my hands are on 🔥 fire! 
anyway, you can live in your little fantasy world. Just know that I will forever be the winner.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

My cat had eleventeen puppies


----------



## EJskeleton

Pictures?


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I just said that to confuse people


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

So... I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I still win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I am undefeated


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I NEVER STOP POSTING


----------



## EJskeleton

That wasn’t very confusing...


----------



## EJskeleton

STOP IT YOUUUH


----------



## EJskeleton

I WIN! Just admit it.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

NEVER


----------



## EJskeleton

HA I THINK MY OU HAD A Typo! You meant sureeeeee


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13




----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

That's a good distraction


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I'm winning


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Still in the lead


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

WOOPWOOPWOOPWOOPWOOP


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Feels good to win


----------



## EJskeleton

Sorry I was sleeping waiting for you


----------



## EJskeleton

I’m bach


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Done with that video yet?


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Doesn't seem like it's been 596 hours yet


----------



## Tanya

And here they are... Chevani, Destiny, Gizmo, and me.... we win as always... all of us yes that is me.


----------



## goatmomma16

That’s weird but nahhhhhh I do


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Long time no see, Tanya. You should watch that video up there


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Same for you, goatmomma16


----------



## EJskeleton

I think you meant me.


----------



## EJskeleton

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Long time no see, Tanya. You should watch that video up there


Yes I ageee


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Everybody watch the video while I win- Er, I mean, clear space for you to win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

It's definitely not 596 hours at all


----------



## EJskeleton

😂 you keep on forgetting your competitor, me!!!!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Done with the video yet?

















































































































































































































































































































































































Remember the king of the enter button?


----------



## EJskeleton

No I hate it! Also, I am way too smart to tap a video that says, “WORLDS LONGEST VIDEO” 












































































yeah hello. I’m the emperor of the enter button.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Distracting, huh?


----------



## EJskeleton

Also, I’m typing this on a phone. Your probably on a pc!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

And that's a typo on the video. It's really the world's shortest video


----------



## EJskeleton

And no... it’s just creepy


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I'm on a LAPTOP

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## EJskeleton

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> And that's a typo on the video. It's really the world's shortest video


Right right... 😈 you watch it please


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Creepy but distracting, right?


----------



## EJskeleton

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> I'm on a LAPTOP
> 
> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


Same thing whatever


----------



## EJskeleton

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Creepy but distracting, right?


Not at all


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I'm done watching the video


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Got done an hour ago. It's so short I got done before I posted a link on here


----------



## EJskeleton

Ummm. If it were the shortest video, it would have been less than a second


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I imagine goatmomma16 and Tanya got distracted...?


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

So it's Mano Y Mano


----------



## EJskeleton

I believe you are right. Which is fine. Leaves me to deal with you....


----------



## EJskeleton

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> So it's Mano Y Mano


Whaaaat?


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13




----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Wanna watch that?


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I think you should


----------



## EJskeleton

Shoot! I’m typing so fast my phone can’t keep up and I keep on having to wait!!!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Like, really, watch it


----------



## EJskeleton

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> I think you should


You watch it! Please ☺


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Scroll up a smige and watch it


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I already did


----------



## EJskeleton

Really! It must be a good vid


----------



## EJskeleton

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Scroll up a smige and watch it


Nahhhhhh... I’m to busy rn... sleeping.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

It is


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

It is a good video


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

So good


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

SUPER good


----------



## EJskeleton

Really


----------



## EJskeleton

That’s


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

It's so good it's good, which is a combination of good and good


----------



## EJskeleton

Good


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

It IS good


----------



## EJskeleton

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> It's so good it's good, which is a combination of good and good


Yes I knew that


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

So good, you should watch it


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

You really should


----------



## EJskeleton

You know what else’s is good???? Quitting. You should try it


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Like, really


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Watch it


----------



## EJskeleton

Cuz I’m winning 👑


----------



## EJskeleton

Really @MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 try it!!!!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

This looks distracting- Er, time consuming- Gah! I mean, it looks like it'll bring you back in time to WIN


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Try it


----------



## EJskeleton

Also...I have a question?


----------



## EJskeleton

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> This looks distracting- Er, time consuming- Gah! I mean, it looks like it'll bring you back in time to WIN


Um no... looks boring.


----------



## EJskeleton

Anyway


----------



## EJskeleton

Back to my question!!!!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

EJskeleton said:


> Um no... looks boring.


But distracting!


----------



## EJskeleton

Why is your name @MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 ??


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

What's your question?


----------



## EJskeleton

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> But distracting!


Ugh nooooo!!!!


----------



## EJskeleton

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> What's your question?


I already asked it ha


----------



## EJskeleton

I’m too fast for you


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

EJskeleton said:


> Why is your name @MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 ??


Because my goats are weird dogs

You'd understand if you met them

You should go and try to find them and meet them. I'll be here winning- Ah, losing... Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeah, I'll be losing


----------



## EJskeleton

Anyway... back to my nap


----------



## EJskeleton

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Because my goats are weird dogs
> 
> You'd understand if you met them
> 
> You should go and try to find them and meet them. I'll be here winning- Ah, losing... Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeah, I'll be losing


Ummm nooo... that would take about fifteen hours...


----------



## EJskeleton

And believe me, I have already travelled to Montana many times... it’s a looooooong drive


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Yeah, I'll be here loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosing, because if I say that, it'll make you feel okay with getting distracted.

Dammit, just spoiled my master plan


----------



## EJskeleton

NO SWEARING!!! My poor innocent ears


----------



## EJskeleton

😂


----------



## EJskeleton

Also... my goats could have come up with a better plan.


----------



## EJskeleton

Are you dead? 💀


----------



## EJskeleton

😈 I win


----------



## EJskeleton

this just in, @EJskeleton has won the entire thread! Congrats! 🎉🎊🎈


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Wow you guy's really spent a lot of time making like 5 new pages while I was gone! Anywhoo I win....


----------



## FizzyGoats

Yes, that was valiant effort from the two of you. You do all that hard work and here I come with one little post to take the win.


----------



## Tanya

Ah my youtube does not work. But I Win


----------



## goatmomma16

Yeah it was so short I actually finished it before it was even created


----------



## Boers4ever

Wow I was gone for 5 hours and then BOOM 500 more posts from like 2 people. 
Hmm I guess it’s time for a new winner now! Me!


----------



## goatmomma16

Winner winner chicken dinner: me. It’s my chicken dinner


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Now it's mine


----------



## goatmomma16

Mine now


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Mine


----------



## GoatGirl#1

lol


----------



## goatmomma16

✨no✨


----------



## Iluvlilly!

This:🤸‍♀️ is me entering the finish line super happy and doing flips cause I won!


----------



## EJskeleton

you won for about four hours, then i stole the crown! 👑👑


----------



## goatmomma16

That crown is mine


----------



## EJskeleton

it was once, long long ago, in a land far far away.However, it will always be mine.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Until I stole it that is!!


----------



## EJskeleton

you stole a fake one, remember? My amazingly smart goats hid the real one.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m sitting out in my goat pen on a gorgeous day with three beautiful dwarf babies nibbling at me. I win.


----------



## EJskeleton

ummm...... sounds fantastic. I am sitting here on a computer...... i know..... its incredible.


----------



## EJskeleton

i win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Haha your goats took the fake one from me and I now have the real one


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yep I do


----------



## EJskeleton

nahhhhhhhhhhh you all keep on forgetting about the king of winning. ME!!!!!!!


----------



## goatmomma16

You may be king, but I am empress, supreme winner.


----------



## EJskeleton

Yeah... well, even though im a girl, im emperor! ha! cant beat that, can ya!


----------



## goatmomma16

This is actually a matriarchal society, so empress beats emperor ANY day


----------



## EJskeleton

WHAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!! ummmm........... well........ i dethrone you. if thats even a thing. whatever!!!!!!!!! i win


----------



## goatmomma16

you may have dethroned me but I gathered the peasants up and we have rebelled, making me the winner yet again!! let the peasants have it, they’ve had a hard life under your rule


----------



## EJskeleton

you might have peasants, but i have a uni-goat, and a dragon or two. We will burn your little peasants to dust!!!


----------



## goatmomma16

*gasp not the fabled unigoat!!! *You may have those, but I have an army of goats at my command; unstoppable in the face of anything. They’re super goats with every ability possible. Also immortal


----------



## FizzyGoats

I believe it was my emoji spell that created the dragon. Sure, it was an accident but that doesn’t matter. And the unigoat is absolutely fabulous and a telepathic friend of mine. So yeah, I win again.


----------



## goatmomma16

You may have a dragon and unigoat but I have sheer willpower. You will never defeat me


----------



## Tanya

And here is the Pharoah who has mystical powers over all of you. And I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Can I win now?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Oh that's right, I win!


----------



## Tanya

No. I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Zipity do daaa, zipity yay, my oh my I am the winner today.


----------



## Tanya

Plenty of sunshine, going my way, zippidity doo daah I win today... theres a blue on my shoulder, its the truth.... I win


----------



## goatmomma16

This may be fun and games for you, but for me, it’s just victory


----------



## Tanya

I am too tired


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## goatmomma16

😴😴😴


----------



## Tanya

I win.


----------



## EJskeleton

You wish you won. Sadly for you, I officially won!


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Not for long! I win!!! 😃


----------



## Boers4ever

Yeah right......... y’all know I win


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Nope! I win!


----------



## EJskeleton

Goodness! Stop fighting! You all know very well that I win!


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Nope!


----------



## EJskeleton

Ugh... still in denial I see!


----------



## MisFit Ranch

I think we can all agree that smiling goat wins 😌


----------



## Boers4ever

Umm yeah your right. Except that MY Smiling goat wins!


----------



## MisFit Ranch

_disappointed goat face_


----------



## EJskeleton

Aww! Well..: nothing can beat this adorable little kid face!!!


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Hmmm...very cute...but I think two kids can beat that! 😈


----------



## Tanya

Oh man you guys are so funny. I win


----------



## MisFit Ranch

I win 😏😈


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yes, I do win!


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Nope! I wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Sure.....you.....do......but......I......actually....win!!!!!


----------



## EJskeleton

Y’all really need to stop forgetting me! I’m the winner today, tomorrow, and forever!!! 😈


----------



## Tanya

Fiddle dee dee... its me, its me.... I win


----------



## MisFit Ranch

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## MisFit Ranch

I win


----------



## FizzyGoats

Do you hear that echo in here? Oh yeah, it’s telling me that I win.


----------



## MisFit Ranch

Not for long! I wiiiiiiiiiin ................................................................................................


----------



## MisFit Ranch

I win, 😂 lmao


----------



## EJskeleton

no you dont....................... stop lying to yourself. thats a horrible habit!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Boers4ever

Ding ding ding!! We have a winner! @Boers4ever!


----------



## MisFit Ranch

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## FizzyGoats

I goat gas you all. Now I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I wasn't goat gassed...so I win!!!


----------



## Tanya

I am resistant to goat gas. I win


----------



## MisFit Ranch

My goat burp defeats you goat gas 🔊🐐


----------



## toth boer goats

I apparently win, you all just looked in the wrong direction.
Can’t ya see the trophy in my hand.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I looked 👀 and it appears that I now have it!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Have what? This winner’s trophy that I clearly have in my possession?


----------



## EJskeleton

You may have a trophy, but I have a crown! 👑


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I have the crown and the trophy see::🏆+👑=WINNER!


----------



## FizzyGoats

That may be, but I have the chicken dinner. Therefor logic dictates, I must be the winner, winner.


----------



## goatmomma16

Hmmmm nope!!


----------



## EJskeleton

..........AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAnd i still win. ha  👑


----------



## Boers4ever

Ding dong the winner is in the house! Me!


----------



## EJskeleton

no no no no no. Stop lying to yourself. Its me, period.


----------



## toth boer goats

OK, please stop the multiple enter button, of blanks or major multiple anything’s.

I would hate to lock this thread.


----------



## EJskeleton

Yes, sorry. I just realized how annoying that would be to someone, if I were in their shoes. 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

I forgive all of you, just don’t do it again.

Being that long, it was confusing the page and scrolling past it took forever. 

I tried to save some and go back to a simple post, but with some, I had to delete because it was so long it was taking so long or hung up trying to go back to the words.


----------



## EJskeleton

Okay yeah! I will definitely not do that again then...


----------



## FizzyGoats

️️
I have electrified the trophy so no one will take it from me this time.


----------



## EJskeleton

That won’t work. I am a descendant of Zeus, nothing that is electric can harm me!


----------



## MisFit Ranch

We All know who the true winner is!
🏆








flying goats always win with their speed and agility ! Just face the cold hard truth! I am the winner 😈


----------



## TheChewyCorner

Not so fast! I win!!!


----------



## EJskeleton

I think you meant not so slow. lol
I win


----------



## TheChewyCorner

You sure ‘bout that?! I win again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EJskeleton

But you took so long.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Well electrifying the trophy didn’t work. So maybe if I just take it and run?


----------



## goatmomma16

I have one goat emergency and leave and everyone thinks they win _shakes head_ not today


----------



## toth boer goats

I win and ya know it.


----------



## FizzyGoats

My running away with the trophy did work for a decent amount of time. Sometimes it’s the simple plans that work the best. 

And I’ll take my coffee in a trophy, to go. Cream and sugar please. Thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## toth boer goats

But I took the real trophy and you have the duplicate.


----------



## FizzyGoats

At least you didn’t take my coffee. ️


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Iluvlilly!




----------



## Boers4ever

I win! No one else can have the crown.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Have you noticed that we don’t even know if we’re vying for a crown or a trophy? 

I’ll let you all discuss and divvy up the loot. I’ll just mosey off with the actual win.


----------



## Tanya

@FizzyGoats it is both you nanna. See. Here. They are with me. I win.


----------



## FizzyGoats

@Tanya. Hmm, I seem to have them now. 
I match your nananananah and up the pot with a bold laugh.


----------



## Tanya

I call you with two fig neutons and an animal cracker... i win


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh, that’s getting a little rich for me. Besides, I think my goats ate all mine.


----------



## EJskeleton

Wait what is happening? I just got back on.......


----------



## Tanya

You owe me 6 animal ceackers and 2 fig neutons. I win.


----------



## FizzyGoats

🤣


----------



## Tanya

I still win


----------



## FizzyGoats

Do you though?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Im back!!! HEY EVERYBDOY THE WINNER IS BACK!!!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Yes. I am. @Iluvlilly! that was gracious of you to announce me.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Thank you so much @FizzyGoats for handing it over to me, your too nice!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I am so nice. And humble. And just all together wonderful. 

Thanks for holding the win for me.


----------



## Tanya

So when are we building that extra large podium to accomodate us all as winners?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh man, the acceptance speeches are going to take forever.


----------



## toth boer goats

But, but, you was holdin it fir me.


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Miss me?
lol 🥲


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## GoatGirl#1

Nope


----------



## toth boer goats

Walking the red carpet with my trophy, because I win. 🏆


----------



## Tanya

I win I win I win I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh darn, thought I was the winner for a long time there, oh poo. 
But I have to say again, I win. 🤪


----------



## Tanya

How can we stop working on winning? I win.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m winning without working at it.


----------



## Goatastic43

I winning even easier on the couch...


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m on the couch winning too. Please pass the popcorn and the trophy.


----------



## Tanya

Oh sorry did you not hear. Its a foot race... sitting on the couch doesnt qualify. I win


----------



## FizzyGoats

If it’s a foot race, I might be in trouble. I’m not a speedy runner. I can walk forever though. So I’ll just mosey my way to the win.


----------



## Goatastic43

A foot race sounds like to much work! I’ll make Dottie (goat) run it... she has lots of troublesome stamina... thanks for the trophy Dottie!


----------



## FizzyGoats

What’s Dottie’s favorite treat? Maybe if I bribe her, she’ll bring that trophy over here.


----------



## Goatastic43

Tis’ a shame that her favorite treat is disclosed information...


----------



## FizzyGoats

How about banana? Fig Newton? Raisins?


----------



## Tanya

Oh its fig newtons or crackers... shees. But I win.


----------



## Goatastic43

You all are wrong... she’s a strawberry gal. But it doesn’t matter now, she is taking a nap. I win


----------



## Tanya

I win I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Sitting here with a bowl of ice cream 🍨, relaxing and winning. I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## FizzyGoats

Ice cream sounds so good. I’m taking a TGS breather break after stacking hay then cleaning the goats’ pen. Then it’ll be clean the turkey coop and chicken coop. I’m covered in hay, sweat, dirt and you can imagine what else. And now I just want ice cream. Lol. 

At least I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, we really should give you the win.
Hard work really deserves……………Ice cream!!! 🍦 
So yes, you win the ice cream and I still win the trophy hehe. 😜


----------



## FizzyGoats

Maybe just put the ice cream in the trophy and pass it this way.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## FizzyGoats

Fine. But I’m keeping the ice cream.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, but by the time you get to the ice cream it will be melted. I win.


----------



## Tanya

I ate the ice cream. I win.


----------



## Goatastic43

Me too! I win


----------



## FizzyGoats

I have had ice cream two nights in a row and I blame this thread. 

I win, btw.


----------



## Boers4ever

I scream you scream we all scream… because I win!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

My goats scream for everything. 

No ice cream tonight. My dessert was banana pudding topped with fresh picked blackberries. Sooooo good. I’m just going to snuggle with my trophy and watch some tv.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Bought more 🍦 I win.


----------



## Goatastic43

Does a milk shake count? Either way I win!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Hmmm, it depends. Was it a strawberry milkshake?

(I win)


----------



## Goatastic43

Chocolate! I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## goathiker

Nope... Me!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh look, I found the win. Now it is mine.


----------



## Tanya

I win because it is my bithday


----------



## FizzyGoats

Happy birthday!


----------



## Tanya

Thank you


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Happy Birthday Tanya!!🍰🎂🎁🥳


----------



## FizzyGoats

Are you doing anything fun to celebrate?


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! Happy Birthday Tanya!


----------



## Tanya




----------



## FizzyGoats

Yum!


----------



## Tanya

With lockdown my sister tried.... 🤣 I l9ved it.


----------



## Tanya

But I still win


----------



## FizzyGoats

Looks good to me. And what a sweet sister.


----------



## Tanya

I still win. Thank you


----------



## EJskeleton

I AM BAAAAAAAACH


----------



## EJskeleton

AND I HAVE WON THNX


----------



## Tanya

I won


----------



## EJskeleton

for a few seconds


----------



## Tanya

Every time I win


----------



## EJskeleton

for a few seconds again........


----------



## Tanya

I am waaaayyyy ahead of you... i win


----------



## FizzyGoats

EJskeleton said:


> I AM BAAAAAAAACH


I’m Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. I mean, if you get to Bach…


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy belated birthday Tanya.

But hey I win.


----------



## EJskeleton

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart. I mean, if you get to Bach…


You better get your shopping Liszt and get shopping. There is no way no place for people who keep Haydn. lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

🤣


----------



## Tanya

Thank you... 45 and freezing... but I still win


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, nope, I win.


----------



## Tanya

No. I am older so I win...


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh, I almost forgot to tell you all something I just learned. Here it goes, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Iluvlilly!

Okay @toth boer goats you've won for 7 hours.....I'm the winner now!!


----------



## Boers4ever

Or not…


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Or yes...


----------



## toth boer goats

Well thank you, I 🏆


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

You win and you win and everyone wins, but I get the trophy and I win the true award, hehe


----------



## FizzyGoats

If everyone wins, everyone gets a trophy. 

Gives me flashbacks to telling my daughter that recreational soccer was just for fun and there’s no winner and loser. She cocked her little pigtails and asked then what was the point. To teach her a lesson, we put her in competitive soccer so she could see then you have to learn to lose too. Joke was on us, she played competitive soccer all through school and even had a college scholarship to play but an injury nixed that path. 

Anyway, I’m fine with my everyone wins trophy. As long as it’s shiny.


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, you all win 2nd, 3rd, 4th and so in, but I win 1st place and the trophy.
You all get ribbons.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Nooooooooooooo!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes, LOL 😂


----------



## Boers4ever

No…


----------



## FizzyGoats

Maybe?


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Most definitely


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I like cheese


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I like winning


----------



## Goatastic43

Me too!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I like winning cheese.


----------



## Goatastic43

First ice cream now cheese... when will TGS cravings end!!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

💩


----------



## Tanya

I win the ice cream and cheese in the trophy


----------



## goathiker

I win


----------



## goathiker

I win again mmmrrrhhhhahaha


----------



## Tanya

Mmmm... I win


----------



## goathiker

😝😝😝😝😝😝


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m pretty sure I win.


----------



## Goatastic43

But are you really sure!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m sure. 
Mostly. 
Kind of. 
A little. 
No.


----------



## Goatastic43

Ok-just checking...I think I win?!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nope just checked...I'm the winner!


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh...


----------



## FizzyGoats

There, there now. It’s ok. I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

But wait!!!!!!!

I win.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I waited seven hours. I’m so good at waiting. Guess that’s why I win.


----------



## Boers4ever

Agh! Fizzy! Did you change your avatar picture??


----------



## Goatastic43

She started a revolution... I changed mine too! Mahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Boers4ever said:


> Agh! Fizzy! Did you change your avatar picture??


I did. 
Did it mess with your head enough to get me the win?



Goatastic43 said:


> She started a revolution... I changed mine too! Mahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


Glad to have you on board. Avatar changers, unite!


----------



## toth boer goats

Ya know, I love all of ya, but I win, win, win.


----------



## Tanya

And sadly after all this time... I win..... weeedddd


----------



## toth boer goats

Happily I win. 🤩🤓


----------



## Tanya

And happily you are wrong. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

🤓 Haha, nice try, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Oh... I passed you about an hour ago.... in my zebra outfit... you know black n white stripes... yes that was me... I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

But it is red and white, the checkered flag, saying I win.  The race is on.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not!!! I win.

Hey, has everyone else given up?

Just between you and me now Tanya?


----------



## Tanya

Lets go. I win


----------



## Tanya

Lets do a 3 legged race and both win....


----------



## FizzyGoats

I was just waiting for you two to bind yourselves together, slow you down a bit and now I win. But you both tie for second and third. No shame in that. Well, there’s a little shame.


----------



## Tanya

We can do a 6 legged race?. But I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nope I win


----------



## Goatastic43

I’m sorry to announce that you all are guilty for lying and are sentenced to 5 years jail time. Tis’ a shame, for in the mean time I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

We can do the race, but I still win. 🤩


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not! I win.🤓


----------



## Tanya

Laat time i checked... I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I checked as well, says I win. 😜


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## K.B.

I don't think so...


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

You all are so kind, thank you, thank you for the win.


----------



## K.B.

Uhungh I don't think so....


----------



## Boers4ever

Yeah what she said!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, what I said.
Glad you all agree, hehe. 

I win🤪


----------



## Tanya

I am the queen of this arena. I win


----------



## Boers4ever

I’m sorry Tanya! You are just the queens successor. Not yet queen. I am the true queen!


----------



## Tanya

Wow... i suppose you didnt get the memp... its a coup.... I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, all well said, but I still
Win.


----------



## Tanya

I win again


----------



## toth boer goats

But, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Noooo... I win... remember


----------



## toth boer goats

I remember alright, that I win. 🤪


----------



## Tanya

Noooo... I win


----------



## Tanya

Lets not afgue about this. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

But I win. There is no argument. 🥴 🤓


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Hmm I beg to differ.....I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Goatastic43

I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Lil Boogie

No, I WIN.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!🙃


----------



## Tanya

I won


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, we need to celebrate. 🥳🤣


----------



## Tanya

Noooo, I win....


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, we need to get his straight, hehe 😜


----------



## Tanya

Nooo. I win


----------



## i like my goats

i winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## K.B.

Never!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Right on, I win


----------



## Tanya

The hills are alive with the sound of me winning....


----------



## i like my goats

it looks like im wining now


----------



## K.B.

No


----------



## i like my goats

yes i win


----------



## K.B.

Nuh unh


----------



## i like my goats

yes


----------



## K.B.

Neverrrrrrrrr


----------



## i like my goats

yesss i win


----------



## K.B.

No


----------



## i like my goats

yes


----------



## K.B.

Lol


----------



## i like my goats

im still wining


----------



## K.B.

Not now!


----------



## i like my goats

yes i am


----------



## K.B.

No


----------



## i like my goats

yes


----------



## K.B.

I don't think so


----------



## i like my goats

well i think so


----------



## K.B.

Ok... lol but I win now


----------



## i like my goats

no i win 🤠


----------



## K.B.

No I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## K.B.

Naope


----------



## i like my goats

yep


----------



## K.B.

Never!!!!!!!


----------



## i like my goats

i dont know about that because i win


----------



## K.B.

I win again!


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## K.B.

No I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win again


----------



## K.B.

Lol


----------



## i like my goats

i win!!!!!!!


----------



## K.B.

Never again


----------



## Tanya

You are ALL wrong. I won a LOOOONNNGGG time ago.... but its real funny watching you guys


----------



## i like my goats

i am still wining you know


----------



## Tanya

Uhhhmmm from what I see Ibalready won


----------



## i like my goats

naa i won obviously


----------



## Tanya

Do you really think so?


----------



## i like my goats

yes


----------



## Tanya

I actually think I win


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## Tanya

You are mistaken... its me


----------



## K.B.

Both of you are wrong it's meeeeeeee


----------



## i like my goats

no its meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tanya

Ha ha ha ha... you are wrong its @happybleats


----------



## i like my goats

no its not


----------



## Tanya

Yes it is .....


----------



## i like my goats

no hes not here


----------



## Tanya

Then I win


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## happybleats

Haha. Happy Bleats is a She 🤣 and I win


----------



## i like my goats

o weeell im still here so i win


----------



## Tanya

Oh rrrrreally.... I win


----------



## i like my goats

no cause im here so tecnicly i win


----------



## Tanya

Uuummm @toth boer goats


----------



## i like my goats

no im wining with myself @i like my goats


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

ummm i dont think so


----------



## Tanya

@happybleats . Tell her I win


----------



## i like my goats

i have to go but i am still winning


----------



## Tanya

I am winning


----------



## i like my goats

well......im back and winning


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

im still hear with @K.B. so we win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

No y'all are wrong.....it's MMMMEEEEEEE I'm the winner........👑🤭👩👩‍🌾


----------



## i like my goats

what no cause im here


----------



## Tanya

I am the winner


----------



## i like my goats

no you are not


----------



## Tanya

I am


----------



## Goatastic43

I’m going to say I win, but I don’t have much hope it will last…. I win?


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Goatastic43

Well at least it lasted 40 seconds…


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok, everyone has good intentions, however, I win this battle of the winner team.


----------



## i like my goats

naa i just left but im back


----------



## toth boer goats

I still win, hehe. 🥸🤓


----------



## i like my goats

naa


----------



## Iluvlilly!

yaa


----------



## Tanya

I love winning, put another dime in the jukebox baby, I love winning, take some time and dance with me....

Just in case you missed it, I win


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## i like my goats

hello im wining


----------



## Tanya

I am dancing over the winning line... me I win


----------



## i like my goats

no i win look at the replay


----------



## Tanya

I clearly win


----------



## i like my goats

no see i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Walking the walk, talking the talk, I win, oh yeah! Thank you everyone. 🤗🥴🥳


----------



## Tanya

I walked right paat you and win.


----------



## i like my goats

no i WIN


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

no i winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, can’t we all just get along.


----------



## Tanya

I win I win...


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Man, you all are so hard headed, hehe, I win.


----------



## i like my goats

no i win!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win i win i win i win... nanannana


----------



## toth boer goats

Well darn, I guess I win, I agree with that.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I agree to disagree about that


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh poo, didn’t fall for it ha. 
Well, that is ok, because I win.


----------



## i like my goats

naa i win


----------



## Tanya

Um I win you both


----------



## i like my goats

no u dont


----------



## Tanya

Yes I do. I know I win.


----------



## i like my goats

no you dont i win


----------



## Tanya

Yes I do win


----------



## i like my goats

no you dont i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

no i winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok, we all need to talk, I win and ya know it. 🥴


----------



## Tanya

Um... i win


----------



## goathiker

But not really 
I'm a winner 🥳


----------



## Tanya

No really. I win. You are mistaken. Seriously


----------



## i like my goats

naa i think i win


----------



## Tanya

Again. I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win see


----------



## Tanya

I am the winner...


----------



## i like my goats

no tou are not


----------



## toth boer goats

But, I win. You all forgot the memo, hehe.


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## toth boer goats

I beg to differ, I win.


----------



## i like my goats

no i think i win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

toth boer goats said:


> I beg to differ, I win.


Hey you stole that from me, I win now!!!


----------



## i like my goats

i win here and there


----------



## Lil Boogie

did someone say I win? bc I doo!!!!!!!!! Haha!


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Lil Boogie

i like my goats said:


> i win


how dare you.......I WINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Tanya

I win. I win. I am the winner


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## i like my goats

JackMilliken said:


> The last person to post on this thread wins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooooooo I am winning :laugh:


this is your fault


----------



## Tanya

I win.


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

Wrong. I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

No, I win!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh dear, why are you guys saying you win? Because I win. 😉


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I win.


----------



## Tanya

What did you miss it? I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I think you mean what did _you _miss, because I win!! 😜😁


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh no you don't!! I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nope, I winnnn


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

You're both wrong....I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nooooooo....it's me...I'm the winner


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win!!


----------



## i like my goats

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You're both wrong....I win


we could tie


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## goathiker

No ties, and I win 🤪


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Wait a minute now, I win, so there. 🤨😜


----------



## K.B.

Eye win! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh poo, so cute, not fair.

But I win.


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

Those eyes... but I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## i like my goats

no i i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sorry, but I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Boers4ever

No you don’t.


----------



## i like my goats

yes i do


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

Ok... you win


----------



## Boers4ever

Thank you @Tanya! You’re right I win!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Now I win!!


----------



## i like my goats

she was talking about me so i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, she is talking to me, I win.


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nope I do


----------



## Tanya

Oh... you all misunderstood. I was agreeing with Destiny. She wins...


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

No no no. You have it wrong. I win


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## toth boer goats

My destiny is, I win, haha 😛


----------



## Tanya

No. You have it wrong. I won a looong time ago


----------



## i like my goats

i won


----------



## toth boer goats

If ya win a long time ago, then why are we still fighting for I win. 😜😄


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## Goatastic43

Congrats on 559 pages of winning! Keep it up guys!


----------



## i like my goats

Goatastic43 said:


> Congrats on 559 pages of winning! Keep it up guys!


so you dont win?


----------



## Goatastic43

I gave up like 5 pages ago…that’s why I’m congratulating those who didn’t…


----------



## i like my goats

Goatastic43 said:


> I gave up like 5 pages ago…that’s why I’m congratulating those who didn’t…


ok but i still win


----------



## toth boer goats

Holy cow, that is a lot of wins.


----------



## Tanya

See. I told you I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Do you guys think you'll ever get tired of this? I haven't even touched this forum all summer and you're almost to 600 pages


----------



## Boers4ever

Oooh yeah!! 600 pages! Let’s do it!


----------



## Tanya

Never. We will never get tired. I win


----------



## i like my goats

no i win and will always win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I WIN!!!!!!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Sure ya do...


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yup I sure do


----------



## Goatastic43

Maybe I can just sneak in a quick win here….maybe everyone will just forget about this….maybe…..


----------



## Tanya

Aaaaaahhhh i aaaaaahhjj... i swing in and take the win


----------



## i like my goats

i win and will always win


----------



## Tanya

Nope. It was me. I am the winner


----------



## i like my goats

na i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

That's right Tanya, I _do_ win!


----------



## Tanya

Um... see... you need new glasses... I win


----------



## Iluvlilly!

You all need new glasses...cause I win


----------



## Goatastic43

Ok-let me try glasses here…yes…ok….yep still says I win


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## i like my goats

i can see without glasses and i see that i win


----------



## Tanya

I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Gee wilikers, I win.


----------



## i like my goats

naa i think i win


----------



## Boers4ever

Um no. I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Wow, you guys just don't even give me a chance!!! Oh wait, I win!!! 🏆🥇


----------



## i like my goats

na i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, the chance is, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

nope i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

Noooo... Destiny wins


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sorry Destiny, but I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Of course, I agree, I win. 😜😁


----------



## Tanya

Its gonna be a bright, bright, bright, bright sun shiny day.... I win


----------



## i like my goats

no you have this rong because i win


----------



## Tanya

No. No. I am rught. I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

It is a bright day, I win.


----------



## i like my goats

i think i win


----------



## Tanya

I win.


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

Noooo.... I have the masters goat cup.... I win. Already have a goatara....


----------



## toth boer goats

😂 Nice try, but I win,


----------



## K.B.

Not this time!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep, I win.


----------



## K.B.

Nooooo


----------



## Tanya

I want to break free, I want to break free. I want to break free from your lies and WIIINNN. I got win free. Gosh knows Ibwant to break free and win...


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I am the winner!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Ya broke free alright, you tripped over the trophy and flung it to me, I win! 😜


----------



## i like my goats

aaw i was winning for 21 hours but here i go again


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win again!


----------



## MellonFriend

_Slides into the picture _I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## i like my goats

I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

Nooo. I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sorry not today you don't. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Sliding back at ya, move aside, I win. 😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

_Pushes toth out of the way and shouts _"I win!!"


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

Oh you silly goose. I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

I win... can you see?


----------



## i like my goats

i winnnn


----------



## Tanya

No. I win.


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, I keep telling ya, I win and it isn’t nice pushing me aside.


----------



## i like my goats

i still win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

No, I win


----------



## Tanya

Its ok Toth. We can share the win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

Dont you guys sleep? I win


----------



## Boers4ever

Actually it’s almost 9 o’clock AM here. Plenty of time left for me to win for the day. Hehe


----------



## i like my goats

Boers4ever said:


> Actually it’s almost 9 o’clock AM here. Plenty of time left for me to win for the day. Hehe


well i win now


----------



## toth boer goats

But, I win.
You don’t believe me? 😂


----------



## i like my goats

i winnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn for the last time


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sorry, but we won't let you. I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

guys stop messing around you all know that i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

No, I'm the real winner and you all know that very well deep down inside. 😉


----------



## i like my goats

guys i think i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

But, if I win is not working for any of us, I feel I win is waiting just for me. 😜


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

How about I just say "I won". There, we can all stop our arguments now.


----------



## toth boer goats

Can’t do that. I win so there. 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Fine. But I still win! 😜


----------



## i like my goats

i win tho


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sorry, but I win


----------



## i like my goats

No i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope sorry, I win.


----------



## Goatastic43

When will you all understand the fact the I and only I, win!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

But I win. I always win.


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win de game.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Nope, I win still.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## K.B.

We win


----------



## Tanya

I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, your goat sticking the tongue out thing won’t work, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, not, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Darn.....I almost got away with it!!

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

😂 I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not, I win.


----------



## Iluvlilly!




----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

Me me me... i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sorry, but it's not all about you. I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

We all win, haha, just kidding. 😜
I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope err doodle, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

For only a few seconds!

I win


----------



## Tanya

Aaand I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, hehe. 😆


----------



## Tanya

Oh poo. I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

No. Get it right. I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

No no no no no.... i win. Look again. 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I just did and I win.


----------



## Tanya

I beat you here. I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

We all win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Nope, I still win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Naaa, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## goathiker

I won
I'd like to thank my life partner and my dog for encouraging me to post 2 words 🤣


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## goathiker

😝


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

Goathiker wins for today


----------



## toth boer goats

I am very tempted to give goathiker the win. Maybe for the day, but tomorrow, I win. 😁


----------



## i like my goats

toth boer goats said:


> I am very tempted to give goathiker the win. Maybe for the day, but tomorrow, I win. 😁


i mean we could


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Wait a second!! I already tried that and was told it wasn't allowed!! So I win! 😉


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

🤪


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

@MidnightRavenFarm 
Wins for now... but then I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## i like my goats

no i win it been a day so


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I do


----------



## toth boer goats

I win again.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

@happybleats is the winner tonight


----------



## happybleats

🥳


----------



## Tanya

Ok. I win now. Enough @happybleats


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

Na uh... the blue bird says I win


----------



## toth boer goats

The wrong bird. 
I win, another birdie told me.


----------



## Tanya

It was the blue bird.... no wait it was big bird from sesime street... i win....


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

Uh huh... i do


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Goatastic43

“ ‘It’s not whether you win or lose, it’s how you play the game,’ according to the losers and their parents.”

-Buster Guru

I win 🤪


----------



## K.B.

Nice quote but I WIN


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

na i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Nope, I win and always will!! 😋


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I win.


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

Again. I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Naa, I win.


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Life in the fast lane says, I win. 😁


----------



## Tanya

Yodddle oddlle oddle odddle eeee ooo.... I beat you... i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute, but nope, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

Again, you are wrong. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I am going to cry,  
I know I am not wrong, I win.


----------



## K.B.

Boo hoo   not this time!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh well, I will not give in and I will boo hoo too. 😜


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no ya don’t, I win.


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

no i do


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Ya don’t understand yet, I win and I win.


----------



## Tanya

Oh I undeestand that I win


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, nice try, I win and that is that. 😆


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

guys i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## i like my goats

I WIN


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

No. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

No, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no ya don’t, I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I _do_ win! Thanks for noticing @toth boer goats


----------



## Tanya

Seriously guys... I win


----------



## Tanya

I win again


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok, I agree, I win😁


----------



## Tanya

But I dont agree that you win... I know I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh?

Well l will say it again, I win. 😜


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win...you two can stop fighting now. 😁😉


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Yo gano


----------



## toth boer goats

What’s that?

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

toth boer goats said:


> What’s that?


"I win" translated into Spanish. 😉 

I win


----------



## Tanya

Holla seniorita... but I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha ok, but I win.


----------



## Tanya

I won because I had a 22hr lead.... but I still win


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, that doesn’t count, I win. 😁


----------



## Tanya

It does too... i still win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Well, I have decided, I win.


----------



## Tanya

You are very wrong. Destiny and Gizmo say I win.


----------



## K.B.

Nice try gizmo


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Is the guy who made this game, @JackMilliken, still around? His account didn't pop up when I put in the @. I wouldn't be surprised if that's a no, this game is 10 fricking years old somehow


----------



## toth boer goats

Hasn’t been on since 2013. 


I win.


----------



## Tanya

But even if it is 10 years old..... I still win


----------



## toth boer goats

I will up that to 15 years, I still win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I can’t catch a break. I win. 😂


----------



## Boers4ever

¡Yo gano en español! 
(Someone please tell me I said that right, learning Spanish is difficult y’all!)


----------



## Goatastic43

¡Sí! ¡Tú están correcto! ¡Muy bueno!

Edit: BTW we can learn Spanish together lol. I feel your pain!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Keeping it in English, is easiest, I win by the way.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

toth boer goats said:


> I can’t catch a break. I win. 😂


Neither can I!! I win


----------



## K.B.

Sorry @Dandy Hill Farm not this time


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

What are you talking about? 😅 I WIN....still...


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

No, that's me who wins


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Right back atcha, muchacho


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh come on guys, I win and ya know it. 😁


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I don't know it.

Cuz I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Sure...


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win....still....


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

You don't win... Still...


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Yes I do!! I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

THIS IS MY 300TH POST!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

But, but, I win.  Ya hurt my feelings.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

That sucks. I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not nice, hehe, I win, I tell ya. 😩🤪🤓😂


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Huh?

BTW I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no ya don’t, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

A-NOPE


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

𓃵


----------



## toth boer goats

Let’s have a chat here, I win, get that through your heads.🤪😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

No, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Not, I win


----------



## toth boer goats

No, I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sorry, I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no ya don’t, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Lil Boogie

I WON.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Can't do that - already tried. 😉😅 I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, I win, so there.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Really?

No, 😮🙃 I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Haha! Yes, 'really', I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Umm, no, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

So... How's it going?


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, is how it is going.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

What a bummer, I know ya all know, I win by now. 🤗 🤗


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not, I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

But, I was told I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

But, I win. 🥺😩


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sorry, I win


----------



## toth boer goats

No why? I win, really I win. 😩


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, you were told a lie about your win, because they gave it to me. I win.


----------



## Tanya

It took you guys so long to realise I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

While y'all were realizing some stuff, I took the win





























































































































































































































































































































































So I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Oh no you don't! I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Wait, what? I win.


----------



## Tanya

Too late. I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no, really? Because I already
took the trophy 🏆 I win 🏆


----------



## Tanya

Ooohhh the fake trophy? No my dear I have the winners cup already. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh crud, I know I have the real thing, I win, it’s says it right in the award. 😱🤥


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Y'all, those are fake. It's like that one episode of Brooklyn Nine-Nine when they were doing the Halloween heist and Gina replaced the plaque with 3 fake ones and stole the real one. So...

I have the real one


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh yeah? I want ta see it.
Because I have it and it is the real MCCoy. 😜

I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Sure ya do Toth, sure ya do


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Wow, y'all are like a bunch of three year olds fighting over a sucker!! 👶🤣😂🤣

I'll be the mature one here....I win, okay? 😂


----------



## Goatastic43

@Dandy Hill Farm!!!!!!! Did you change your profile pic?!????!!??? Who are you?!?!!?? LOL!! Didn’t recognize you at first! I believe that’s Tater right? 

On a side note I win


----------



## Tanya

I win. Destiny and Gizmo ate the real winners cup and my letter of recognition is typed in gold leaf. It is real. I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> @Dandy Hill Farm!!!!!!! Did you change your profile pic?!????!!??? Who are you?!?!!?? LOL!! Didn’t recognize you at first! I believe that’s Tater right?


Yup, it's me and yes that's lil Tater Tot! Glad you finally recognized me....I still don't recognize myself!! 🤣😝

I wanted to change my profile pic and decide to go with Tater since he's finally "maning" (or maybe "bucking" rather) up and doing his job! 😁 😂 

By the way, I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, nanny, nanny, boo, boo.
I am just a wittle kid and I win. 😜🤪😉


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sorry Toth, but I don't go go easy on "wittle kids". 🤣 I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Well that’s not fair, hehe, nice try though, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Oh stop bickwring like wee ones. Let the adult show you how its done. I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

But I win. We are adults here, oh good lord and playing a, I win forever game, LOL 😂


----------



## Tanya

🤣 of course, like goats that get zoomies at 4 years of age? I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

🤪   I win


----------



## Tanya

Noooo. I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## i like my goats

hello there.
I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Hello back, I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

How's it going?


----------



## toth boer goats

Really good, I win, hehe.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

You need to clean yhe Unicorn poop... I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Goatastic43

Happy Thanksgiving to the winner! Oh wait! That’s me!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

My unicorn has no rear end so,
no poop.😂 I win.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

You won for FOUR DAYS!!?!?!?!!??? I dare I let my own guard down!!! Technically, you cheated for winning over a holiday - you should of been spending time with family. 🤣😜🤣 

With all that being said....I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤪☝ I win


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Right back atcha


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, let’s get this right, haha. 😂


----------



## Tanya

Sure @toth boer goats that was yesterday... today I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok, now it is the next day haha, I win now.


----------



## Tanya

Today I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win. 🤪


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## YouGoatMe

Can I start playing the game and win at the same time?!


----------



## Tanya

Yes. See I win. 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie

You people are crazy! I win...... Im the Boss remember?😎😎😎😎


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, you really think you all win, there can only be one and it is me.  I win.


----------



## Tanya

@toth boer goats 
I am not chopping your head off to be "the one" but to be fair... I was here first?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

And...

Stealing the win...

@MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 

The user on the forum with the longest and stupidest name ever!

AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!


----------



## Boers4ever

_chanting_ 
BOERS4EVER BOERS4EVER BOERS4EVER


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, love it, you guys make it tempting to give you the win, but hey, I win. 😗😁


----------



## Tanya

And thats why the South African slips past and takes the win. Your names are too long.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

But what the South African doesn't know is that AMERICA is sliding in to steal the win back!


----------



## toth boer goats

😁


----------



## Tanya

This is a fiot race not a baseball game. Shees miss America.... the rules are clear.. no sliding... 🤣 so in all fairness I still win by default


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Can it be a football game? Cuz you fumbled the ball and-
I-
Made the basket? I don't really understand most sports. But I win


----------



## Goatastic43

Scored the touchdown 

And I win with a field goal to spare!!


----------



## Tanya

And I still win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

No, I win


----------



## toth boer goats

So funny. I still win. 
Don’t know what sport we are playing, but, I am sliding to home base. 😆


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Well I made a goal. 5 and a half points!


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, running around you, and skidding into first place, I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

You skidded the wrong way... or something... Aw, screw it. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

My bad.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win. 😃


----------



## Tanya

Happy new year but I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy New Year to you as well.

But hate to inform
You, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, it’s 2022, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I still win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh poo, I guess you are wrong,
because I win. Hehe 😜


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

😳I win😁


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

How are y'all?

By the way, I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I’m good and hate to inform ya, I win. 😜


----------



## K.B.

Don't think so  sorry


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh man, thought I had ya, well, gonna try again, I win.


----------



## Lamancha Lady

WOW I can't believe that after so many years this game is still going strong. Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

It's crazy. What is it, 10 years? 11 years?


----------



## toth boer goats

Been a long time for sure.

I win 🏆


----------



## MellonFriend

Anyone seen @Tanya in a while? I hope she doesn't mind if I win while she's gone.😏


----------



## toth boer goats

It shows she was last on 8 days ago, I hope things are ok.

But I win.


----------



## Tanya

I am taking back my winners cup.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww come on now, tempted to give it to ya, but, nah, I win.  😊


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I'll just take that cup if yall don't mind


----------



## toth boer goats

No, why would I do that, haha, I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

You'd do that cuz I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Lorena

Did you tho? Haha =)


----------



## Tanya

Too slow. I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, not fair, I was sure I won. I win.


----------



## Lamancha Lady

me me me 🏆🏆🏆🏆


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, so there. 🤪


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I win


----------



## Tanya

No.... I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, please? 😂


----------



## Tanya

Cinnamon says cheep cheep my mommy wins


----------



## toth boer goats

I win


----------



## Tanya

@toth boer goats 
I won a very long time ago..... so well done on second


----------



## Tanya

And I am still the winner


----------



## toth boer goats

😮  oh no, I was sure I win.

Wait I did, hehe 😜


----------



## Tanya

Nooooo... cant you see... you are second... i retain my crown


----------



## toth boer goats

There must be two win crowns, split the difference or I win, haha.


----------



## Tanya

You got first princess crown....


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh dear  😁 But, but, I win.


----------



## Tanya

No... seee I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh come on now, we all know I win right? Right? 😜🤪


----------



## Tanya

"Riggght" she says as she turns to the race officials to indicate that @toth boer goats is the one who has manically and histerically stalked me..... 😁. I win


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’m laughing so hard at @toth boer goats and @Tanya every other one. 🤣🤣🤣 

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

😂
Can’t we all just get alone, I win don’t ya know. 😆😁


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Mirror, mirror on the wall, who’s the biggest winner of them all? 
You are KY Goat Girl!


----------



## Tanya

Your mirror broke yesterday... did you forget @KY Goat Girl I win


----------



## toth boer goats

☝


----------



## toth boer goats

Oops, I win.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I think this is a game nobody is ever gonna win but anyway, I’m winning now!


----------



## Tanya

You are so wrong. Its final. I winner... I winner...


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh my goodness! This thread was started back in 2011!  
I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

😂😁 It has been going on for a long time that is for sure. But you guys need to get a grip, I win, so there. 🤪🤨🤓


----------



## Tanya

I win. @toth boer goats you are just too slow.....


----------



## toth boer goats

I knew I shouldn’t of trusted advice from a snail. I will have to ask the cheetah. But the snail said,
I win. 😁


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Nah the snail said I win


----------



## Tanya

And the Cheetah is sitting right next to me. Its a good thing you didnt ask the hare. You might still be sleeping under the tree.
I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh poo, I guess I win then. 😂


----------



## Tanya

"Exasperated I look at the referee and hollar... "are you sleeping or what. Tell thwm I win dag nabbit!" And the referee hollars back... "ok Tanya. You win"


----------



## i like my goats

I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

That was the wrong referee, he was suppose to be reffing, the basketball game. So hate ta tell ya, I win. 😁


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

No way, I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Check again


----------



## Tanya

Yes. Check again. I won and I still win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Nope


----------



## Tanya

Of course I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no ya don’t, ganging up on me ha, I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

The gang is back! I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Well that is a fine how do ya do. 
Buy hey ya all, I win. 👀


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok, OK. Nope, I win. Haha 😂


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Nope. Last I checked, I win


----------



## toth boer goats

But, I heard from bugs bunny, he said what’s up doc and told me congrats, I win. 
So this meant Bugs bunny said he won.

So I say, I win, haha. 🐇


----------



## Tanya

Thats all folks... tanya wins


----------



## toth boer goats

😁🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Thank you, thank you, I win. 🤩😁


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win. 😁


----------



## Tanya

Destiny says I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Well now, destiny was wrong,
told me to tell ya, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Mmmmm... nope... she definately said I win. She screamed it off the top of her rock... jup... I heard her


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha 😂 Ya forgot to say, I win. 
So here it is, I win. 😁


----------



## Tanya

Now @toth boer goats its so not in my nature to argue. But in this instance I will make an exception. Rule 16.3 a. 1. Of the TGS rule book says..... Tanya wins. So Ibwin. My name is Tanya.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤣  

Nice try haha, I win.


----------



## Tanya

It is there @toth boer goats . I swear. Go look it up. I win.


----------



## EJskeleton

heehee nice try


----------



## Tanya

I know right? I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Who, little old me saying I win is wrong, hog wash. 😇🤣


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Hogwash sounds like a good BBQ sauce. Just saying

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I still win. 😛


----------



## Tanya

And a great bbq is in order because I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok but not goat, haha 😂 

I still win.


----------



## Tanya

Mmmmmm nnnnoooo... I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Yeah, I win, glad you agree. 😁


----------



## Nigerian Dwarfs

Techinically I win


----------



## Stay at home goat mom

Nope


----------



## Nigerian Dwarfs

Yes


----------



## Tanya

I win. See you agree


----------



## Stay at home goat mom

Last post times infinity...🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Nigerian Dwarfs

What do we get if we win?


----------



## Tanya

Thank you @Stay at home goat mom . I knew I win. 

@Nigerian Dwarfs um a golden crown and winners cup which the goats eat and allot of applause


----------



## toth boer goats

But they said I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nigerian Dwarfs said:


> What do we get if we win?


We win new friendships playing the game.


----------



## Nigerian Dwarfs

lol, sounds perfect


----------



## Tanya

And I still win


----------



## i like my goats

Naaaaaa I win


----------



## K.B.

I think not!


----------



## i like my goats

Ok @Tanya wins lol


----------



## Nigerian Dwarfs

What is imao


----------



## i like my goats

i win


----------



## Nigerian Dwarfs

I win now.
Which breed in your opinion do you think is the best? Why? (Yes, Ik you are all biased because that is the goat type you have, but I want to hear anyways. Plus, it will get an ineresting convo going)


----------



## i like my goats

I win
I like Nubians but I also like saanen breed. They have cute little wattles


----------



## Tanya

I win I win I win I win...... me me me.... I win. My nigerian dwarfs agree with me


----------



## K.B.

Not yet! I win!


----------



## Tanya

Now KB. Cant you see? I winnered along time ago... no debate


----------



## toth boer goats

Nigerian Dwarfs said:


> What is imao


"in my arrogant opinion,"


----------



## toth boer goats

Now come on guys, boers are the best and I win, haha 😆


----------



## Tanya

Nigerians are faaarrr faster so therefore logic dictates Ibwin. I have 2.


----------



## i like my goats

This baby thinks I win


----------



## K.B.

Nice trick but Faith and Mae say I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

All very cute for sure, but I win.


----------



## i like my goats

No I do


----------



## Tanya

I win. No tricks


----------



## Tanya

I still win


----------



## i like my goats

Naaaaa i win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

No I don’t think so I think I win.


----------



## Tanya

I know I win.


----------



## i like my goats

no i do


----------



## Tanya

Nope. Its me. I do.


----------



## i like my goats

No I win


----------



## Tanya

Chevani and Safira say I win


----------



## i like my goats

Well rosy says I win


----------



## Tanya

Is rosy eye balling Safira? Nope. I win.


----------



## i like my goats

No I do


----------



## Tanya

Me. I win


----------



## i like my goats

No I think i won


----------



## Tanya

You won but I win


----------



## i like my goats

Hmm no you won I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

No I do


----------



## Tanya

But I still win


----------



## i like my goats

Well............No I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh come on, we all think we win, haha, but, I win. I forgot to show you all the memo.


----------



## i like my goats

Noooo I win


----------



## Tanya

I won yesterday and I still win today and I will keep winning tomorrow


----------



## Tanya

See. Shal9m agrees with me. I win.


----------



## i like my goats

Noo i think I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

No I do all my goats think I do.


----------



## Tanya

Um no.... i win...


----------



## toth boer goats

Those are temping wins, however, I still win.


----------



## i like my goats

This baby said I win and she is sticking her young out at you


----------



## toth boer goats

Now that is a win, too cute. 😁 

However, the win is temporary, I win. 😂

But man that is adorable 😊


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## i like my goats

No I do


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win and you all know it, 😛


----------



## Tanya

I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

😩 I win


----------



## i like my goats

No I do


----------



## Tanya

Noooo Iiiii Do.... shees


----------



## i like my goats

no me


----------



## Tanya

Me. i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Well for Pete sakes, I win. 🤨🤪


----------



## K.B.

Pete's wrong @toth boer goats 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tanya

Who is Pete? Does he have a dragon? But my name is Tanya. For my sake... I win.


----------



## i like my goats

no i win


----------



## toth boer goats

Love you guys, but I win.
Yep, Pete is Pete, whoever he is, haha 😂


----------



## Tanya

His dragon says I win


----------



## toth boer goats

😁  But that is the wrong Pete. 😛 I win


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I thought Pete was a rabbit?

I win


----------



## Tanya

Gizmo says I win.








.


----------



## toth boer goats

🤪 Pete is Pete with a little tweet saying, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Destiny and her wig says I win


----------



## toth boer goats

That is so cute. 😆

But I win.


----------



## Tanya

Now Toth... I am no Putin... but are you disPutin my win? I win I tell ya....


----------



## toth boer goats

😂 Yep I am haha. I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh please, haha 😂 

I win.


----------



## Tanya

"Stamping her foot" if I says I win, then you bet ya tp dolla I win! Get it! _arms folded across the chest_


----------



## toth boer goats

Well poo. If ya put it that way, I will back off for a moment and then step forward and say, I still win. 😁😂


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

You really did back off for a moment. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok , I win, haha 😂


----------



## i like my goats

no i do


----------



## KY Goat Girl

You didn’t actually say “I win” so, I WIN! Haha


----------



## i like my goats

No I do


----------



## KY Goat Girl

You still didn’t say “I win” so, I am STILL winning! I win!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Regardless of what I say, I'm the last person to post here. Read the title of the thread


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Okie, fine. But I STTIIILLLLLL WIN!


----------



## toth boer goats

Now I win. 😁


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

No I win


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Nope, I win now!


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok, lets get this straight, if everyone says I win, then we are all winners, haha 😂 

But let’s face it, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

I win


----------



## MellonFriend

👁 🍃


----------



## toth boer goats

How clever, LOL 😆 

I win 🏆


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## AmyM505

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, 👀 win. 😁


----------



## Tanya

No toth. How many more times must I say I win? I win.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Exactly, Tanya, I win is right! I DO win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, no, noper Rooney, I win. 😊


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

Check again, I win


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Um, I have checked again and, I win.


----------



## Boer Mama

What’s the prize? 👀 👀 👀


----------



## K.B.

That i win!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tanya

I win as always. The prize is an extra long winners podium with all you can eat winners cup for your goat....


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no ya don’t,
I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Not so fast, I win.


----------



## Tanya

No... you are slow. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok, I speeded up and passed ya, now I win. 😁


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13

NOPE

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

No, I win.


----------



## Tanya

And I beat ya both. I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh really now, not, I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

Oh another one well I guess I win this one two


----------



## toth boer goats

🤔 Nope. 😳😁 I win


----------



## The Goat

No I get two Trophies since I won both you get a big 3


----------



## toth boer goats

But there is only 1 trophy and I have it.
I win. Yay 😃


----------



## The Goat

No look right Here


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

No I win!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

Sorry I won!!!!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

😂 Love ya guys, but, I win. 😁


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

Love you guys to but I’m sorry I’m not gonna let you win! I win!!!!


----------



## BrookeCHope

I win!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Well poop la doop. I win dag nab it. 😂


----------



## Tanya

I win.


----------



## BrookeCHope

I win!


----------



## The Goat

No you did not you cut corners you got to go back I win!!!!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Tanya

No. I win


----------



## The Goat

No I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

But 😦🤔🥴. I still win.


----------



## The Goat

No you do not I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

What?? I didn’t win??

But I did win. I win. 😳😱😊


----------



## The Goat

No I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Me win


----------



## The Goat

It keeps on saying I need to wait time to post again


----------



## The Goat

It says wait 7 more seconds because I posted to much


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

No I win!!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Let’s get this straight.

So many say they win, but while all of you are doing that. I win.


----------



## The Goat

Well when you are wining I already won!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## MellonFriend

I win.💃


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

No cheating, I win and you know it.


----------



## The Goat

No I win!


----------



## Tanya

Who cheated cause I win


----------



## The Goat

I win! It was Toth


----------



## Tanya

No I win.


----------



## The Goat

Nope I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

😂 I win, so there.


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## BrookeCHope

I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## BrookeCHope

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## BrookeCHope

Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## toth boer goats

I will take that chicken dinner with, I winner.


----------



## MellonFriend

🍌


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## MellonFriend

Darn it. I was hoping someone would slip on my banana peel and I would win.


----------



## The Goat

Sorry maybe this will help i win


----------



## BrookeCHope

I won!


----------



## MellonFriend

🙉 What's that? I can't hear all of you while I'm winning.


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## BrookeCHope

I win  I even get a metal!


----------



## The Goat

I win I Evan get a medal


----------



## toth boer goats

The banana was hard to get past, 🥴slipped on it several times before I was steady and on my feet. I am ok, because , I win. 😁


----------



## BrookeCHope

Are you sure about that?


----------



## The Goat

Are you sure about that [mention]BrookeCHope [/mention]


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh yeppers, I am sure I win, 😛


----------



## The Goat

I sure I win!


----------



## The Goat

I’m sure I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, come on guys. 🫤


----------



## The Goat

I win you need to come on and catch up


----------



## The Goat

you know I’ve only been in this for like a few mounts but this thing was started in 2011


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep and I win. 😛


----------



## The Goat

Nope I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

But, I win don’t ya know.


----------



## The Goat

I don’t know I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win. I win. I win.


----------



## The Goat

I win! I win! I win! I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win I win


----------



## BrookeCHope

I the winner!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh really? I do , I win. 😁


----------



## The Goat

I think Tanya wins just for today because it’s her goat day but after today you will not be winning [mention]Tanya [/mention]


----------



## The Goat

Um maybe I win!


----------



## Tanya

Thank you @The Goat


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok, we will agree to that. Tanya wins today, but I get it back tomorrow.


----------



## The Goat

Ok [mention]Tanya [/mention] I think your times up i Win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

🙋🏻‍♀️ Winner winner chicken dinner 🍽🐓🍗


----------



## The Goat

Winer winer goat milk diner!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 Hey! Give the win back to me haha you stole it!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Sorry I’ve been wining for 64 days!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win 🏆


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I thought it was last person to post lol


----------



## The Goat

I win lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Me me me 😂


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win…….. it’s gonna be one of us cause nobody else is playing 😂😅😂


----------



## The Goat

Lol I win!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m legit laugh crying 😂 but at least I’m still the winner!


----------



## The Goat

Lol I win!!


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Still it I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, haha 😛


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

No way! I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

Nope I win!!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Excuse me I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

You’re not excused, I win 😅😂😬


----------



## The Goat

lol I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## Tanya

No. i win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Sorry I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

No way! I win!


----------



## The Goat

Sorry I win!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, the end. ☺😉


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 good one toth


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

But I win 😂


----------



## Tanya

I win as always


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Always just ended I win!!!


----------



## Tanya

Infinity I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Sorry can’t do that


----------



## The Goat

definitely not Restarting my Device to make sure I’m winning


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Do what?


----------



## The Goat

Oh you said I win basketball and you win this in the other one lol


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Are you on the app or website l. I’m so confused 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The Goat said:


> definitely not Restarting my Device to make sure I’m winning


Why would you have to restart your device lol


----------



## The Goat

Just to make sure  I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The Goat said:


> Sorry can’t do that
> View attachment 234015


What’s this for


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

This game can go on and on because it gives us all a win and a fun place to come to. 

I still win, haha 😆


----------



## The Goat

I agree with half of that toth


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nope! I’m the winner!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That’s a Australian opossum 😂 I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win! 🤷🏻‍♀️😂


----------



## The Goat

I’m not sure if that’s right but I don’t even know what it isss so…..


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Chiknoodle

I win!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The Goat said:


> I’m not sure if that’s right but I don’t even know what it isss so…..


I think that’s what it is if I remember right 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## The Goat

Lol and I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Yay you’re back! I win tho!


----------



## The Goat

I’m back and I win!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## The Goat

I’m the greatest of all time


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Haha 😆


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I thought that’s what your name was for 😂


----------



## The Goat

Aww he’s so stinking cute


----------



## The Goat

Lol I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win 😂


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win tho!!!


----------



## The Goat

Sorry I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nope I win!


----------



## The Goat

No way I win!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win! That’s a macaw 😂 I have two parakeets lol


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win! 😬


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Sorry, I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I’m so sorry Madame but you have lost. 


oh and I said that in a British accent. I win!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win! ( southern accent ) 😂


----------



## The Goat

No I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I’m sorry but I win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Ok deer

I win Times a million!!


----------



## The Goat

No I win times


----------



## The Goat

You lost ok deer do you understand


----------



## The Goat

You lose to [mention]Doe C Doe boers! [/mention]


----------



## toth boer goats

😂 When I stand back and just let you all fight over I win. Well, I win.


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

toth boer goats said:


> When I stand back and just let you all fight over I win. Well, I win.


Toth I have a question do you have a boss like somebody higher then you on here?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I just win 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

toth boer goats said:


> 😂 When I stand back and just let you all fight over I win. Well, I win.


😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I just win 😂


That just wasn’t supposed to be in their 😆


----------



## The Goat

Lol I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Your a fighter I win!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 that’s me……. I win!


----------



## The Goat

Oh come on I win!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Where we going 😂 I win!


----------



## The Goat

Lol I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Let’s go goat shopping!!! 🛍🐐


----------



## The Goat

I’d love to!!!!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## The Goat

Ok I really want some wolfer tree Nigerian Dorf ranch baby’s


----------



## The Goat

But they cost allot so can you buy them I also need you to keep them till I can afford land thank you. You are a good friend


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I would do that 😆


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Aww we’re friends 🥰 that’s from weed em and reap right?


----------



## The Goat

Yep we are and yes it is and thanks all tell you when I actually need goats  and I win!


----------



## The Goat

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I would do that


You would hmm all keep this in mind


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 the more the merrier


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Lol I promise I won’t forget this I won’t I don’t know if that’s a good thing for you or not lol


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 this is so funny


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Lol I win!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I winnnnn


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win 🏆


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I believe in yours mwhahaha 😂 I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Not with that attitude 😂 I win!!!!


----------



## The Goat

Lol!!!  I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

The Goat said:


> Toth I have a question do you have a boss like somebody higher then you on here?


 Haha, I am a administrator, we have another administrator higher than me, yes, that administrator knows how to fix major TGS site issues and is the one to ask for help, if such issues should arise. 

But for running the I win show, I win. 😁🥳


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That’s cool! I win!


----------



## The Goat

That’s so cool!! 

And I don’t think you run that show 

I’m higher in the I win show!!!! I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m highest, I win!!! 😂


----------



## The Goat

Nah I am!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I am


----------



## The Goat

The winner


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Now I want a coffee 😂


----------



## The Goat

well good thing I don’t drink coffee I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 I drink enough for both of us


----------



## The Goat

Lol and I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nope I win!


----------



## The Goat

Sorry I win!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

No thanks! I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The only help I need is goat help 😂


----------



## The Goat

I win!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

You are so random 😂😊 but I win!!!!


----------



## The Goat

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> The only help I need is goat help


Ok what goat help do you need I can try to help and if I don’t know what to do I can give you some more experienced members here are some 


[mention]happybleats [/mention] [mention]Dandy Hill Farm [/mention] [mention]Little boogie [/mention] [mention]toth boer goats [/mention] [mention]goatblessings [/mention] need more?


----------



## The Goat

I win!!


----------



## The Goat

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> You are so random  but I win!!!!


That’s a complement right


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The Goat said:


> Ok what goat help do you need I can try to help and if I don’t know what to do I can give you some more experienced members here are some
> 
> 
> [mention]happybleats [/mention] [mention]Dandy Hill Farm [/mention] [mention]Little boogie [/mention] [mention]toth boer goats [/mention] [mention]goatblessings [/mention] need more?


Haha I was joking


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The Goat said:


> That’s a complement right


Yes!!! 😉😂


----------



## The Goat

Oh ok no one to help what do I do………. oh I know I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Yes!!!


Thanks


----------



## That Goat Girl

So uh do I winn?? 👀


----------



## The Goat

Not any more and welcome to TGS


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Wait are you new?


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


That Goat Girl said:


> So uh do I winn?? 👀


welcome to TGS! So happy to have you!


----------



## The Goat

I win and welcome to the TGS fam you will love it here


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

That Goat Girl said:


> So uh do I winn??


Welcome to TGS you aren’t the only new one I have been here for 67 days and [mention]Doe C Doe boers! [/mention] has been here for like 14 days I think we’re so happy to have you here


----------



## The Goat

I win!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## That Goat Girl

Yeah,,, no!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nope! I win!


----------



## The Goat

Ohhh… I win!!! Miss doe c


----------



## The Goat

You lose hahahahah


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I love the name miss Doe C 😂 I win


----------



## The Goat

Lol I win


----------



## The Goat

Glad you liked it but you can’t win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Oh but I can….. I win!


----------



## The Goat

No you can’t


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Yup


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Why are you so hard to win like come on I’ve never had such a hard opponent and I’m a black belt and have been in basketball since I was 6 i have 2 brother and a sister and 10 cousins I 

Also have been up against [mention]Tanya [/mention] now she’s a Warrior lol she’s really funny to but she has not been on as much as you all give you that no offense[mention]Tanya [/mention] you still get the award for funniest so good job

miss doe c


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I have four sisters and four brother-in-law’s 😂 I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

Oh so that’s why your so tough lol I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That and the farm life 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win lol


----------



## The Goat

Lol and I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

No way I win!


----------



## The Goat

Yes way I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Why are you still up I win and night


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Well our outside dog Tippy is freaking out because it is storming so I was sitting with her till she calmed down she has anxiety problems since her best dog friend passed away so I feel bad for her


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win! good night 😴


----------



## The Goat

Well I’m praying for her and morning








Oh and I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Thank you she did pretty good she slept inside last for the first time 😂 good morning ☀


----------



## The Goat

Good morning and I win


----------



## The Goat

That’s good


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Tanya your back!!!! And I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha 😂 you all have been busy. 

I still win. 🤪


----------



## The Goat

We have lol and I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, not going to do it, wouldn’t be prudent, 😂 I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Do what 😂


----------



## BrookeCHope

I win


----------



## The Goat

I’m sorry but I win


----------



## BrookeCHope

It’s ok


----------



## Tanya

Mona says I win. She is already at the finish line sleeping.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness, that’s cute.  
I almost forgot to say, I win.


----------



## The Goat




----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## NigerianNewbie

I win


----------



## The Goat

Awwww








I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win hehehhehehehehehhe


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## BrookeCHope

Sure.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

👆🏻😂


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win I win I win you lose and you and you


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win I


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win. Still waiting for you at the finish line. You are so slow


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, I win.


----------



## The Goat

No I’m not Tanya I win


----------



## Tanya

I should hope not. But I win


----------



## The Goat

LolI win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nope I win!


----------



## BrookeCHope

Are you sure?


----------



## The Goat

I am sure I win!!!


----------



## The Goat




----------



## toth boer goats

I win. 😏


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

No way, I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## The Goat

Yes way I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

But, I win. 


We need to gets this thing right. 🤓😛


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Well if it needs to be right I win! 😝😂


----------



## The Goat

Your both wrong I win!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Well that’s a fine how do ya do. 

I win. 🙈🤷‍♂️


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

The goats back in the house!!!!!!!!! Oh and I win!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha 😆 

I win.


----------



## Ok deer

All me!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Tanya

I win of course


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

Of course you miss spelled that it should be the greatest of all time wins as in me the goat


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

good one…. I’m gonna start calling you goatie


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win tho!


----------



## Ok deer

I am the last man standing!


----------



## Ok deer

Oh and I am the ultimate winner!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I am last man standing for now. 
Until someone comes up behind me. 🤭

I win😁


----------



## Ok deer

I am in line next!


----------



## Ok deer

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m cutting line! I win!


----------



## Ok deer

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I like that name 😂I am a goat


----------



## Ok deer

I truly win!


----------



## The Goat

I most sincerely win


----------



## toth boer goats

No cutting in line, not fair. 

I win.


----------



## The Goat

You cut the line win!!!!


----------



## Ok deer

Looks like everyone is home ?


----------



## Ok deer

Hahahahahah I win!!


----------



## The Goat

What? Yes I’m home from wining


----------



## toth boer goats

😁😂 I win. Bugs bunny told me so.


----------



## The Goat

Well a goat told me 😂


----------



## Ok deer

I won


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Ok deer

Let’s play that game …. Well I won


----------



## The Goat

Ok I win!!!!


----------



## The Goat

It’s not easy to win the goat see. Human vs Goat Argument


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice, but I win.


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

And I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win 🏆🥇


----------



## Ok deer

Back in the game … I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win 😪


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Stop that! I win! 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

😂

You all are
So stubborn. I win 🤭


----------



## The Goat

You stop doe C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I win!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

No way! I win 😉😂


----------



## The Goat

Yes way I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I WINNNNNNN!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!!! It’s not that hard to understand


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

And I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Ok deer

I am the okdeer I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

If ya don’t mind me asking what’s the story or meaning behind your username?


----------



## The Goat

Ok deer i win!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Doe c what’s the meaning of yours. 

MI know it means something


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

It’s my goat herds name with JABGA 😊 I originally wanted Blue Moon Boers but it was already taken I’m happy with what I ended up with it’s unique and is basically a pun 😂


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win this one!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nope I win!


----------



## The Goat

Ok you can win doe c 

for a little bit…………


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Truce


----------



## The Goat

Truce


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

🤝


----------



## The Goat

Ok doe c I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I thought it was my turn to win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Hmmmm ok doe c you can win this one for a bit……………………….………………………………………


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Battle of the good members. 😊

So I will be bad and say I win.


----------



## The Goat

Lol I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win! 😈 mwhahaha


----------



## The Goat

Lol I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Ok deer

My name is actually short for Oklahoma deer . Nothing crazy!


----------



## The Goat

Wow that’s cool


----------



## The Goat

Oh and I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Ok deer said:


> My name is actually short for Oklahoma deer . Nothing crazy!


I didn’t put that together 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Ok deer

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Ok deer

I succeed!


----------



## BrookeCHope

Really?


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m the winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## The Goat

I’m the winer goat dinner


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Don’t be eating yourself that’s not good 😂 I win!


----------



## The Goat

Lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

You all are too busy eating dinner.
And didn’t notice I am the winner.,winner, haha, I win. 🤭


----------



## The Goat

I did!!!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!! You forgot one thing it’s 

3:00pm not dinner time lol. I win!!!


----------



## Ok deer

This forum is over because I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

While y’all have been fussing I won!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh man, well, I win.


----------



## The Goat

I win. 
My phones going to die


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat




----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.

That cell phone going to die is giving us all an advantage, haha 😛


----------



## The Goat

I’m charging it now!!!! And I win!!!!!!


----------



## Ok deer

I c try Ty


----------



## Ok deer

Sorry I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Rollin, rollin, rollin, get those I win’s rollin, raw hide. 😂I win


----------



## The Goat

lol I win!!!!


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## The Goat

Umm can i win?


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## The Goat

I win!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Umm, yeah, you can win fir one little second, haha, time is up I win. 🤪


----------



## The Goat

Turn for me to win


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win 😉


----------



## Ok deer

I win … this forum is over🫠


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

No way, I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Not! I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

You all still think you win, haha 😂 Nope, I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I know I win! 😉


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow, oh wow what? 
I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 I winnnn!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope 👎 

I win. 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Yup 👍🏻 
I win!


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

😱😳🤔 I win😁


----------



## Ok deer

I win .


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win oh Rooney. 🤪


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Ok deer

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m going to sneak off with the win 🤫 ( I win )


----------



## toth boer goats

You didn’t sneak away good enough, blocked you and told you to look over there, you did and I took the trophy, I win. 🤭


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂😆😂 I gave you a fake trophy and took the real one 🤭😏


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win 🏆


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no, fake trophy, I found the real one behind the goats. Haha 😂 
I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂😆😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.😁


----------



## Boers4ever

So can I win now?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Well I kinda think I win now!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I win now.
😛


----------



## Ok deer

I win of course!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Tanya

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Please, can I win?

Nah, don’t need to ask, haha I win. 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win 🏆


----------



## toth boer goats

I win. 🥸


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Now what did you say that fir ?
I win and ya know it. 😳🤭😁😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Thought it sounded like the best thing to say 🤭🫣😬😂 I win


----------



## toth boer goats

It was ok to say, but do I agree? 
Nope, I win. 😊


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## BrookeCHope




----------



## toth boer goats

I win.
The goat above is cheating. 😂


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope
De
Nope
I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win silly!


----------



## toth boer goats

😂 😉 I win silly Willy 😁


----------



## MellonFriend

💥


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Ok deer

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win, get use to it. 🤪


----------



## Ok deer

I always win!!


----------



## MellonFriend

🦚


----------



## TinaRose🌹3825

Soooooooo.... ...I wonder when the last person will post? I mean, is there a time limit? Forgive me, I'm new here..................😁


Therefore.................👇👇


I WIN!!!!


----------



## Ok deer

I see you don’t know me I am the reigning winner!






I win!🐐


----------



## toth boer goats

TinaRose🌹3825 said:


> Soooooooo.... ...I wonder when the last person will post? I mean, is there a time limit? Forgive me, I'm new here..................😁
> 
> 
> Therefore.................👇👇
> 
> 
> I WIN!!!!


Welcome 🤗 

😂 We just play as long and forever as we would like. 🥴🤪


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

But I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Not a chance! 
I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

That’s not nice. 😂 

I win. 😝


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I win. 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------



## Tanya

And I win.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice try, but, Naa, I win.
Now I am sounding like a goat. 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Meh I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Not, I win. 🤪


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## Tanya

I still win


----------



## toth boer goats

Ok everyone, we need to get his straight. I win.😖😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh come on now. I win😎


----------



## Tanya

You are all wrong. I am the most winnerestest


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha no, I win.


----------



## Tanya

Wrong. I win


----------



## toth boer goats

I am tempted to allow you to win, because I like you. However, this is a competition right? Soooo, I win. 🤨😉


----------



## Tanya

Riiiggghhht. I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

No it’s not a competition 😉 just let me win! 😂
I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

😂 Love you guys, but I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

TGS fam is awesome 🧡.

I win! 😆


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww thanks 🙏 that act of kindness sure is tempting to let you win. 
But you know what, you win today.


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

No, I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Hey I’ve been slacking! I win still!


----------



## toth boer goats

😂😁That’s ok, I win. 🤪😉


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win 🤓😬


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

This will never get old…… I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

😂 Yeah but, the sad part is, I am getting old. 😱😳

I win. 🤓


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Naw you’re not old 😂
I win! 💃


----------



## Ok deer

I always win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

No way, I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Thanks 🙏 

I still win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Nope I’m the winner!


----------



## Ok deer

Will this go on forever we are wasting valuable time , we should be helping people with their goat problems .


----------



## toth boer goats

No worries, goat problems are helped. 
We don’t waste time here, so I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

No I'm pretty sure I win. 🏆


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Naw, I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

I win 🤣🏆


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

This has been literally going on for 11 years!😮and,(btw I win!!!!)


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Yup 12,610 posts 😂
I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

No way, I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

Naw it’s gonna be me.😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😱


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

Naw I win 🏅


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

No way! I win 😉


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

ha no I win 😏


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

How rude 😂

I win 🏆🏆🏆🏆🏆


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

🏆🏆🏆🏆🏆🏆I’m pretty sure that I win!🤪


----------



## Ok deer

toth boer goats said:


> No worries, goat problems are helped.
> We don’t waste time here, so I win.


Got me I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

I'm going to bed but remember I still win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

No, I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

* sneaks in * I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

I saw that, No I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😱…….. I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Haha, you have been busy trying to win. But I win. 🤓


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

Naw I win 😁 🤪


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

I win 
!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

I win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Naw you’re ( goat ) crazy! I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

I think we both are 🤣but, I win!!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Good point 😂
I win!


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

I win🏆😁🥇


----------



## toth boer goats

😂 I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Tough crowd, I win so there. 😳🫣🥴🤣


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Toth! Cut a girl some slack 😂
I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

You are sweet and all, but slacking isn’t a good thing. 😂 I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’ll try harder 😂……. I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

🤣😁😉 But I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Ok deer

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh please 🙄 

I win and ya know it by now, Ugg 🤪


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Oh I didn’t know, I know I win tho!


----------



## toth boer goats

😂😱 LOL but I win


----------



## Ok deer

Stop I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

No you stop 😉🙃. I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

All ya stop, I win. 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Keep on trying, but I win. 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I will! I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

🥴😳🤓😂😆

I win


----------



## Crazy Goat Girl

I win! 🏆 🥇 😏


----------



## Ok deer

I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win


----------



## Ok deer

I win


----------



## toth boer goats

What? Really? Umm 🤔 No haha, I win. 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Ya both wrong, I win! 😜


----------



## toth boer goats

Really??? Now that isn’t nice. 😱🫣
I win😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m sorry but I still win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh poo, well, 🤔 I win. 😁


----------



## Abbigoats

hi hi I win


----------



## toth boer goats

We’ll hello there.
But I win. 😊😁


----------



## KY Goat Girl

General Kenobi
I win!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

general Grievous

I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Generally speaking, haha, I win 😁😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Hood one Toth but not quite good enough to win!
I win!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh shucks. Well I tried.
However, I win🤓


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Naw sorry…….. I win!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh come on now. I win. 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I can’t rn I’m busy 🤣…… busy winning!


----------



## toth boer goats

😂😁 I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!


----------



## Katiesdoegoats

I
Like 
BIG 
HORNS! and I can not lie
You other breeders can't deny:
When you see a great majestic rack-
Mind you space or you'll get wacked! 
And the Babiies, 
You keep me waiting! 
Some people tried to warn me,
When they see my herd they say
Wow, they're so 🐐😈

Just because I can't sing don't mean I won't.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I still win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Katiesdoegoats said:


> I
> Like
> BIG
> HORNS! and I can not lie
> You other breeders can't deny:
> When you see a great majestic rack-
> Mind you space or you'll get wacked!
> And the Babiies,
> You keep me waiting!
> Some people tried to warn me,
> When they see my herd they say
> Wow, they're so 🐐😈
> 
> Just because I can't sing don't mean I won't.


 😂 l love that, but ya forgot to say, I win. 

So….. I win 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

She wins the best goat song tho 🤣

but I win this…… I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

😂 yep, she does.😁

But I win 🤗


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win now!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nope, I win 🤪


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Toth!
I win!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

SNEAK! 

I win. 🤫


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Not sneaky enough mwhahaha 😂 
I win! 😜


----------



## toth boer goats

😁😂 

Haha very funny guys, I win.🙃


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Ooo can’t let ya do that! 
I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Well now, this isn’t going to work unless, I win, haha 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Can’t fix what ain’t broke 🤣
I win! 😘


----------



## toth boer goats

Was hoping you wouldn’t of figured that out. But I still win regardless. 😝😉


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Gotta be more sneaky Toth!
I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh, ok, not! I win. 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😳😝
I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

I win 🥴😀


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win! 🙌🏻


----------



## toth boer goats

I win. 😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

But wait, I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I can’t wait! I win!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh come on now, waiting is patience.
So patiently, I win.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win! 😂


----------



## toth boer goats

Can’t we all just get along. 😀🤪

I win. 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Ofc we can!
I win! 😂😜


----------



## toth boer goats

😁 I win


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I win! 😌


----------



## toth boer goats

I win.


----------

